# Canadian X-Trail



## Emerlin (Jun 27, 2004)

*Soon to be a proud X-Trail owner*

Just acquired the X-Trail LE with VDC, should get it Monday. This forum is very informative, thanks all. I am wondering about the X-Trail off the road behaviors. I realize the XTerra is better at that but with the modern AWD technology and the VDC, who can comment on the X-Trail. 

Dan


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow look at this thread grow! I finally bought my green X-Trail LE AWD last saturday, it has been great! I actually got a chance to drive it a bit off-road, up a small hill that's supposed to be a maintainence road at a golf course, it handled great and the AWD was flawless. I'll post some pics as soon as I get some...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Insuarance and Sound Dampening*

HI everyone... still waiting for my X-Trail AWD VDC it's on order for August delivery...I purchased 100sq feet of Second Skin Sound Dampner to install in the SUV when it arrives (if anyone is interested it is on special now at their web site.. http://www.secondskinaudio.com), back when I had the X-Trail demo from my friends dealership for three days when it came on the market, I stripped the car down and was not impressed by the lack of sound insulation on the door. Granted the model I had was an SE not an LE, but I do not know if that makes a difference. Anyways the doors had little if no insulation and I was surprised. I was also suprised that the doors came off so easily!.. making installation a dream.

As for insurance, I saw my insurance agent on Friday to get a written quote and was suprised by the rate to insure the X-Trail (not much differnce between all the models in pricing I checked.. at least here in Montreal) I am curious since we all hate the rates that we are being charged what the diferences are across Canada. I know that everyone is different given driving records, tickets and accidents but I would like to know what pople are paying.

The rate I got was for full coverage, 250 deductible, 4 year full replacement cost for 1100 CND. I am paying now on my 1995 Altima $1300.. so it is actually cheaper for me. They are also dinging me an extra $250.00/month for my Audio system that I have purchased for it.. I have no choice on this one or I have no coverage for it.

The price they gave me includes a 30% discount for Sherlock Identification markings on 200 parts of the SUV and an alarm system. I was going for a Boomerang tracking but they told me not to waste my money as the X-Trail is not considered a high risk SUV for thefts! (Yet)

That's it for now... long wait for my model but it's worth it from what I have read.

Stephen


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

*Dealer supply*

If anyone in the T.O. area is looking for an X-Trail the dealer in Barrie, Ontario, has @ 14 of them sitting on the lot as of July 4th. All colours available ( but not for all models ), has XE, SE, LE models. Manual and automatic XE and SE, AWD and FWD XE. I'm not sure of all of the available combos ( ie. model-colour-driveline-tranmission ) on the lot but they had a good selection. There may have been more in the back lot also that I didn't see.

On another note my sister-in-law had a black LE X-Trail for 4 days on an extended tst drive through a broker. When I popped the hood it had the "oil thing " going on in the engine compartment. I stuck my finger in it and it was definitely hot oil, not rustproofing overspray. A leaky gasket ?

My wife drove the X-Trail and gave a green light to a purchase if I'm so inclined. Right now she drives a Honda Pilot ( which she loves ) but she said it was nice to drive something smaller. We might ditch our 10 year old van and replace it with the X-Trail.


----------



## asc (Jun 19, 2004)

Scoobs said:


> If anyone in the T.O. area is looking for an X-Trail the dealer in Barrie, Ontario, has @ 14 of them sitting on the lot as of July 4th. All colours available ( but not for all models ), has XE, SE, LE models. Manual and automatic XE and SE, AWD and FWD XE. I'm not sure of all of the available combos ( ie. model-colour-driveline-tranmission ) on the lot but they had a good selection. There may have been more in the back lot also that I didn't see.
> 
> On another note my sister-in-law had a black LE X-Trail for 4 days on an extended tst drive through a broker. When I popped the hood it had the "oil thing " going on in the engine compartment. I stuck my finger in it and it was definitely hot oil, not rustproofing overspray. A leaky gasket ?
> 
> My wife drove the X-Trail and gave a green light to a purchase if I'm so inclined. Right now she drives a Honda Pilot ( which she loves ) but she said it was nice to drive something smaller. We might ditch our 10 year old van and replace it with the X-Trail.


I had the same cleanup issue on my LE. I am pretty certain that it is not oil though. On mine there is a gap between where the gasket cover is and where the stain is. Based on numerous previous experiences with leaky gaskets it doesn't appear to be the same thing. The substance was rather sticky and scraped off and didn't smell like motor oil. Since the cleanup, no further stains.


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

Hello Guys!
Did anyone get additional warranty for X-Trail?
6 years or 120000 km. Is it worth it?


----------



## Pattieanne (Jun 24, 2004)

*hi*



wal said:


> Hello Guys!
> Did anyone get additional warranty for X-Trail?
> 6 years or 120000 km. Is it worth it?


Hi I am curious they are offering $1900.00 for 7 years or 120,000 kms is this something to get...or wasted money


----------



## vento1 (May 10, 2004)

Pattieanne said:


> Hi I am curious they are offering $1900.00 for 7 years or 120,000 kms is this something to get...or wasted money


All depends on how long you are planning to keep the vehicle. Even if you don't keep the vehicle for that long, I'm sure the Extended Warranty will add a little resale value. With cost of parts and labour nowadays, we felt it was worthwhile.

The extended warranty also includes Roadside Assistance for the full 7 years which I thought was great as previous extended warranties I have purchased from other manufacturers (Acura) the Roadside Assistance expires after 3-4 yrs regardless of the length of extended warranty.

The $1900 price sounds high for 7 yrs 120k km. We ended up paying $1550+GST which according to our business manager that we were dealing with was $200 over cost, so make sure you negotiate.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Gas Mileage*

Finally got delivery of my new LE last Wednesday. I did take the extended waranty - 6 years 160K Kms - well worth it in my opinion. Love the car. 

My gas mileage experience thusfar goes like this : 

Odometer was at 12 when the car was delivered. Tank was full. I filled up again at 437 kms with 50.87 litres after combined city/highway driving at variable speeds from 40kms/hour to 140kms/hour. That works out to about 8.64 km/litre or 11.6 litres/100km if my calculations are right.

Does that seem right ? Or is it kind of mediocre performace ? Or is that to be expected for a new car ?


----------



## Pattieanne (Jun 24, 2004)

*Thanks*



vento1 said:


> All depends on how long you are planning to keep the vehicle. Even if you don't keep the vehicle for that long, I'm sure the Extended Warranty will add a little resale value. With cost of parts and labour nowadays, we felt it was worthwhile.
> 
> The extended warranty also includes Roadside Assistance for the full 7 years which I thought was great as previous extended warranties I have purchased from other manufacturers (Acura) the Roadside Assistance expires after 3-4 yrs regardless of the length of extended warranty.
> 
> The $1900 price sounds high for 7 yrs 120k km. We ended up paying $1550+GST which according to our business manager that we were dealing with was $200 over cost, so make sure you negotiate.



Thanks I had no idea you could negotiate the contract for the extended warranty. I am planning on keeping this vehicle for some time so I appreciate the information. Do you know if there is any room for negotiation on after market extras or am I hoping for the stars....


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Is it possible to ???*

Good morning X-Trail owners. Some general questions as follows :

1. Can you 'chip' an X-Trail engine ?
2. Any way to enable a horn beep when setting the alarm 
or remote locking/unlocking the doors.
3. Any way to enable doors auto lock when car begins to 
move ? 

Thanks


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> Finally got delivery of my new LE last Wednesday. I did take the extended waranty - 6 years 160K Kms - well worth it in my opinion. Love the car.
> 
> My gas mileage experience thusfar goes like this :
> 
> ...


Yap, it seems right. My is about 8km/L for city and 10KM/L for highway.


----------



## dmaksymec (Jul 7, 2004)

*$37771.50 with tax.. ?!*

I'm from Calgary and I'm looking to get the exact same model LE with VDC.

May I ask what dealer you had and their phone #?

Also, what color is your X-Trail.. the sales person I just spoke to said it was an extra $285 for white. Plus $145 for paperwork, $20 tire tax, and $100 air tax.

The total price came to 37771.50 with tax.. does that sound right for a cash deal or is my sales person a :loser: ???



DL500 said:


> We purchased our LE with VDC shortly after they arrived at the dealers. Many sales people were saying "list price only" but I could tell that some dealers weren't sure how the demand would be so early on so I went price shopping.
> 
> Eventually I found a sales manager who was willing to negotiate. Lucky he was the type who wanted to hammer out a deal quickly too (I was really busy at that time).
> 
> ...


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

dmaksymec said:


> I'm from Calgary and I'm looking to get the exact same model LE with VDC.
> 
> May I ask what dealer you had and their phone #?
> 
> ...



In BC we have a $270 for paperwork ha ha..


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

*Sunroof*

When I'm driving on a bright sunny day, the glare thru the sunroof is sometimes to much. I don't want to pull the cover over because I like the light, but I also have a hard time seeing.
Has anyone heard of tinting the glass a little darker or any other solutions?


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

dmaksymec said:


> I'm from Calgary and I'm looking to get the exact same model LE with VDC.
> 
> May I ask what dealer you had and their phone #?
> 
> ...


Sounds like u are paying MSRP. I think there should be some room to go down a little. Try visit different dealer (there's 4 dealers in Calgary) :cheers: and good luck!


----------



## vento1 (May 10, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> When I'm driving on a bright sunny day, the glare thru the sunroof is sometimes to much. I don't want to pull the cover over because I like the light, but I also have a hard time seeing.
> Has anyone heard of tinting the glass a little darker or any other solutions?


I agree with your observation that with the panorama sunroof closed, the glass is too bright. I have been considering tinting the glass as most other sunroof vehicles I have owned the sunroof glass is tinted to take some of the glare off. 

Any other X-Trail owners get their sunroof glass tinted? For now, I have just been using the sunshade, but then no light, so I'm considering a light tint say 50%.


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

tanka said:


> Sounds like u are paying MSRP. I think there should be some room to go down a little. Try visit different dealer (there's 4 dealers in Calgary) :cheers: and good luck!


Try to get some additional service (like VIP package for free, accessories, car trade.. ) on about $800. Regarding MSRP.. well I think we are all pay it :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

mfreedman said:


> Good morning X-Trail owners. Some general questions as follows :
> 
> 1. Can you 'chip' an X-Trail engine ?
> 2. Any way to enable a horn beep when setting the alarm
> ...



"chip"?????? What do you mean??? I guess this is your first Nissan or are you talking about JWT chip???

The horn when setting the alarm has being treated later in this threat.

The auto lock is not an option, please check your Car's handbook.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Chipping*



 manuelga said:


> "chip"?????? What do you mean??? I guess this is your first Nissan or are you talking about JWT chip???
> 
> The horn when setting the alarm has being treated later in this threat.
> 
> The auto lock is not an option, please check your Car's handbook.



On many sports cars with certain type engines you can put a CHIP into the engine to boost performance. FDor example on an Audi 1.8T engine you can CHIP it to 200HP performance specs. I was wondering if you can CHIP the Nissan engine in the X-Trail. I could not find your refeence to the horn beep issue in the other threads. Please advise.


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*CRAP review*



lumiere said:


> Hola, recent review of X-Trail in Toronto Star (available on line at www.thestar.com see wheels) says engine strains to retain 70KPH climbing mountain highway on Vancouver Island.
> 
> 
> Well we drove the hell out of two X-Trails before forking over the money and the reviewer who wrote the article above must have left the hand brake on.
> ...


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thanks Manuelga*

Hey Amigo, you are so right about the X-Trail. Took delivery of a FWD XE last week and love it.

Thanks for all the advice

Can't wait to get back to Mexico with it.

One question for you. In Canada it comes with all season tires. What type of tire and make do have on yours?

Best regards!!!!


----------



## Pattieanne (Jun 24, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Pattieanne (Jun 24, 2004)

*I am sooo excited*

Just received my new X trail....not only was the price right the sales and service people I met couldn't of been better. This is a great peppy vehicle, miss my old 4 Runner but I am looking forward to loving this one just as much. Good luck to all of you still looking


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*X-TRAIL CARGO LINER Item number: 7909791303*

Hi everyone..

I was just on eBay and saw that Item Number 7909791303 for a New X-Trail Cargo Liner was available and it's a Canadian Product out of Ontario. I ordered one and wanted to let all of you know that it is available..it's a great idea and the eBay feedback that they have for their product is very good. I will let you know when it arrives. It is located in the eBay Motors section .. just do a search by the Item Number!

Take care,

Stephen


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

kino said:


> So - any updates? I have put a whole bunch of kms on mine since last saturday and am driving to Syracuse tomorrow, going to relish the fact that I will more than likely be the only one there with an x-trail. It has been great so far and I find myself taking the long way home just so I can drive around a bit more. Hope you found your car. I am just trying to get my original deposit back - grrrr


I am just trying to get my original deposit back - Did U get it back?


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

*Cargo Barrier*

On the Australian Nissan Website, they offer a really great looking cargo barrierdesigned specifically for the X-Trail. I tracked down the manufacturer and a retailer, and got a price for the barrier and shipping. 

Hard to believe, but..... a single position barrier (behind the back seats only) is $476 AUS, and a dual position barrier (behind the back or front seats) is $498. Air freight from Australia to BC is $343.20 AUS! :jawdrop: 

Yikes!

I'm not sure what to do at this point, because the aftermarket barriers I'm familiar with in Canada could not stop a 40 kg dog in the event of an accident, and/or wreck the interior of the vehicle. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

oops..


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

mfreedman said:


> On many sports cars with certain type engines you can put a CHIP into the engine to boost performance. FDor example on an Audi 1.8T engine you can CHIP it to 200HP performance specs. I was wondering if you can CHIP the Nissan engine in the X-Trail. I could not find your refeence to the horn beep issue in the other threads. Please advise.


NISSANS don't admit ANY kindda chip, for any ECU uprade, go to http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/, but there is not an specific one for Xtrails, maybe SE-R or Altima's QR25DE works but I'm not so shure.

The horn issue is in a previous post in this threat, but in a few words, that's not an option, We need to get use to look for the tail lights' blinks.

Lumiere: Congrats paisano, you won't regret of your purchase, My Xtrail has the Bridgestones I can't remember wich one & I'm in Mexico City now & my Xtrail is in Tequisquiapan, I'll be here 'till early next week.


----------



## denan (Jun 16, 2004)

kino said:


> So - any updates? I have put a whole bunch of kms on mine since last saturday and am driving to Syracuse tomorrow, going to relish the fact that I will more than likely be the only one there with an x-trail. It has been great so far and I find myself taking the long way home just so I can drive around a bit more. Hope you found your car. I am just trying to get my original deposit back - grrrr


----------



## denan (Jun 16, 2004)

Just got my X-Trail today...and LOVE IT! We got an SE - 5 spd in red and our dealership threw in the spoiler...awesome! I am very happy and can't wait to drive it to the cottage tomorrow!

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Hello*

Will get a new X-Trail SE AWD AT/Blue, waiting 2-3 weeks period, normal?! What is the best price you got on this, any input will help me negotiate the car before I get.
Thanks :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> I was just on eBay and saw that Item Number 7909791303 for a New X-Trail Cargo Liner was available and it's a Canadian Product out of Ontario. I ordered one and wanted to let all of you know that it is available..it's a great idea and the eBay feedback that they have for their product is very good. I will let you know when it arrives. It is located in the eBay Motors section .. just do a search by the Item Number!
> 
> ...


Just curious, why this over the x-trail carpet?


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

*My green X-Trail LE *








































:showpics:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Ooi=

Great pics...

Great car...

Sorry but, poor American guys, without XTrails.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Well after seeing the price of the carpet, it is a waste of money! I could get another one better quality ouf course without the Nissan Logo.. but it is a carpet... The liner is removable and washable and keeps spills inside the liner.. not absorbed by a carpet. 




gingertwist said:


> Just curious, why this over the x-trail carpet?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Hi Ooi*


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Revised*

Hi Ooi,
What factor did make you decide on Green Colour?
We are thinking the At/Blue and debating between those two colurs, my wife likes the AT/Blue better which is a very nice colour too and I like them both equally, but I think Green fits more of the charactheristics of the car and looks more macho.
Can you give me some negotiating hints and what was the discount you got on the car? This may halp me when I go to the dealer for sure!
Thanks!


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Well after seeing the price of the carpet, it is a waste of money! I could get another one better quality ouf course without the Nissan Logo.. but it is a carpet... The liner is removable and washable and keeps spills inside the liner.. not absorbed by a carpet.


Thanks very much. 
I don't have anything in the back, but have been trying to decide what to get, as groceries etc slip slide around back there. I also have two dogs, and just throwing a blanket back there doesn't work.The tray sounds like it would solve some of these problems. Let us know more details when you get it.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Liner Tray*

Hi again,

I will let you know... I received an eMail regarding the liner from the seller who informed me that while he has 10 available he gave me an offer to wait an extra week for the newer (better fit) model. Some of the dealers that he showed it to said that it could be a little snugger in the back so he is making the modifications to the new models. I chose to wait since my X-Trail is not in yet and I am in no rush. 

I liked the X-Trail carpet but given my previous experience with articles spilling the tray (liner) makes the decision very easy!.. I want to protect my investment.

On another note I did receive my Second Skin Audio Noise Dampening material 9Damlifier (V2) this week, its some neet stuff I will also let you know once I have my X-Trail the difference it makes (or not) to it. I am going to apply it all the doors, and the back area of the X-Trail Hatch Back, storage wheel compartment, and side panels over thw Back Wheels.

That's it for now....

Stephen




gingertwist said:


> Thanks very much.
> I don't have anything in the back, but have been trying to decide what to get, as groceries etc slip slide around back there. I also have two dogs, and just throwing a blanket back there doesn't work.The tray sounds like it would solve some of these problems. Let us know more details when you get it.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Power Outlet*

One thing I noticed about my X-Trail is the inconvenient location of power outlets. Although there are two (please tel me there are only two) neither is suitable for my use as a power source for my cell phone or notebook PC. If I use the one in the storage compartment above the steering wheel the cable spills out all over the place and sometimes interferes with the steering column functions like the washer for example. Not to mention the cable hanging down accross the radio controls, etc. I wonder why they chose to put it there instead of in the space under the emergency brake or even somewhere else on the dash board that's a little more practical to use. 

As for the one in the hatch , it's fine but doesn't help me with anything being used in the front of the car. 

So how does one slove this problem ?? :waving: 

Simple. Put in a new power outlet. Like I did. In the bottle cooling storage compartment. And hook it up so that it always has power , not just when the ignition is turned on. Voila. Problem solved and if installed properly (just like mine) it fits to pefection, does not interfere with the operation of the drawer that folds up and down or the doors that open and close. $14.95 @ Canadian Tire. 30 minutes of time. A great solution to the problem. :thumbup: 

If anyone cares to know how to do it just email me.


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Hi Ooi,
> What factor did make you decide on Green Colour?
> We are thinking the At/Blue and debating between those two colurs, my wife likes the AT/Blue better which is a very nice colour too and I like them both equally, but I think Green fits more of the charactheristics of the car and looks more macho.
> Can you give me some negotiating hints and what was the discount you got on the car? This may halp me when I go to the dealer for sure!
> Thanks!


Hi Hagtex,

I bought the green cause my gf likes green, and I don't mind it as it looks good on an SUV (sorta blends with nature), and that is a rare color for cars around my neighbourhood (I like to be the blacksheep). I've considered blue also, but settled for what my gf likes better. The car itself looks macho compared to Rav4 and CRV, I think blue looks good too. I'd say look at the real thing in those colors and then decide.

I'm a Magna (the auto parts manufacturer) employee so I got a 2.5% over invoice discount, which is lucky for me since I'm not a good negotiator.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Thanx*

Thanks for the input Ooi, 
I think we will go with my wife's first choice At/Blue, and see what kind of deal I can get from the dealer. Keep you guys posted!


----------



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

*RE: Invoce price*



Ooi said:


> Hi Hagtex,
> 
> I bought the green cause my gf likes green, and I don't mind it as it looks good on an SUV (sorta blends with nature), and that is a rare color for cars around my neighbourhood (I like to be the blacksheep). I've considered blue also, but settled for what my gf likes better. The car itself looks macho compared to Rav4 and CRV, I think blue looks good too. I'd say look at the real thing in those colors and then decide.
> 
> I'm a Magna (the auto parts manufacturer) employee so I got a 2.5% over invoice discount, which is lucky for me since I'm not a good negotiator.


You say you got 2.5 % above Invoice. Can you tell me what Invoice price is
for the X-trail.  :cheers:


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

*Oil leak problem*

Our X-Trail has been hit by the apparent gasket leak as well.
At the gas station yesterday I decided to check the oil level.
Yikes, a patch of brown oil was sitting just in front of the black plastic top.

Will call the dealer later today to find out what to do.
Seems like the X-Trails definitely have an odd valve cover gasket issue.

Not sure if the oil was a leak that disappears or is it a faulty gasket.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

*anyone seen another x-trail on the road??*

I have yet to see another X-trail on the road. It's kinda cool being the only one. Any one else seen them around? :banana:


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

They are around in GTA, looks very nice,
What is this Leak thing? anybodey knows what it is exacly?
MSRP Prices are:
XE/FWD/A4; $25.900
SE/FWD/A4; $28.300
XE/AWD/M5; $27.200 + $1.000 FOR A4,
SE/AWD/M5; $29.600 + $1.000 FOR A4,
LE/AWD/A4; 33,000 + $800 FOR VDC/TC (OPTIONAL)


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Price*



gingertwist said:


> My SE AWD is automatic, and I paid approx $31800 including freight & PDI, no taxes. I think there is a $1000 add on for automatic, so $29000 sounds good.


Hi,
What is included in this price? MSRP is $30.600 for SE/AWD/A4, did you pay $29.000 ?, ( $1.600 discount 5.3% ? ) unbelivable deal. We can't get it in GTA even though I know the GMGR at the dealership. He can only give me 4.6% discount and he says this is the best I can get, I checked with few others just to test his word and the most I could get was $800 discount, works out 2.6%.
Did you trade any car in? or did they inflated the other charges maybe, can you be more specific so we now better and ask for it from the dealer maybe.
Thanks!


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

*Pattieanne*

I think the message above from Hagtex is meant for you.
You originally were inquiring about the price and wrote:
"This question of mine does not relate to yours although I know you recently bought your X-trail. Could you tell me if $29,000 is reasonable for an SE AWD with a manual transmission, that includes only the freight and PDI not taxes. "


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> I think the message above from Hagtex is meant for you.
> You originally were inquiring about the price and wrote:
> "This question of mine does not relate to yours although I know you recently bought your X-trail. Could you tell me if $29,000 is reasonable for an SE AWD with a manual transmission, that includes only the freight and PDI not taxes. "



Hi, I just want to know who bought the car for $29.000 SE/AWD, is it manual, I thought it was said Auto! I thought gingertwist had this posted, I may be wrong. Pls. let me know the detailes of the price.

Thanks


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> I have yet to see another X-trail on the road. It's kinda cool being the only one. Any one else seen them around? :banana:


Well, I have seen 4 on the road in Vancouver so far, green one on HWY1, silver on Marine drive, a blue one on Kingsway, and a sunlit sand one in Richmond.


----------



## kino (Jun 14, 2004)

*close the sunroof*

for those that asked I did get my deposit back - about a week and a half later.
I have a silver FWD SE Auto and got if for 27600 (after some long negotiations)
With everything included (taxes, warranty etc) it was about 35K.

Now my big problem is that I left the sunroof open when i ran into the grocery store and when i came out someone had thrown a cigarette but into the back seat of my car and now there is a whole in my back seat cover.GRRRRRR!
I have taken it around to get fixed but because it is so new no one has the material, so I just have to wait, which sucks because everytime i get in I know there is something wrong with my car.

I have seen a black and a white LE around Toronto so far but that is it - someone asked me the other day if I was driving a land rover.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

kino said:


> for those that asked I did get my deposit back - about a week and a half later.
> I have a silver FWD SE Auto and got if for 27600 (after some long negotiations)
> With everything included (taxes, warranty etc) it was about 35K.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear that, some people are heartless & lowlife!

$ 27600 is what price ? Selling price? if Freight/PDI + Air/Gas Tax + Administration + Taxes added still does not come to 35K, there is a misscalculation in the figures, can you be more spacific pls.


----------



## asc (Jun 19, 2004)

DL500 said:


> Our X-Trail has been hit by the apparent gasket leak as well.
> At the gas station yesterday I decided to check the oil level.
> Yikes, a patch of brown oil was sitting just in front of the black plastic top.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing on my car but it wasn't oil. It would harden when cold (and become gummy), but it easily wiped off when the engine was warm. I wiped it off a few weeks ago and it never returned. By the way, what is the oil weight that they ship the vehicles with..is it 5w30?


----------



## kino (Jun 14, 2004)

sure I can be more specific
MSRP is 28300
I got it for 27 088(not 27600) plus admin, air, freight rustproof, warranty GST, PST comes to just over 35K


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

ASC:
Really? I thought for sure it was oil. Was the stuff you found on your engine actually on the silver (aluminum) part just towards the front of the big black plastic cover that says "2.5L"? There is a patch of oil that roughly covers a 1 foot wide by 3" front to back space. I'm not referring to the oily residue that is on the black plastic cover. The engine was hot so it seemed like oil. Maybe I'll check it when cold.

Hopefully it turns out not to be oil because I'm not so crazy about worrying about a bursting valve cover gasket on my next long trip.

Wonder if it was some kind of engine protectant that couldn't handle the heat and burned. That would be kind of stupid though on Nissan's part since the engine (and X-Trail) aren't anything new.



asc said:


> I had the same thing on my car but it wasn't oil. It would harden when cold (and become gummy), but it easily wiped off when the engine was warm. I wiped it off a few weeks ago and it never returned. By the way, what is the oil weight that they ship the vehicles with..is it 5w30?


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Instead of using this thread as a General X-Trail forum.
Is there another section on this board (or other site altogether)?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Hi Kino*



kino said:


> sure I can be more specific
> MSRP is 28300
> I got it for 27 088(not 27600) plus admin, air, freight rustproof, warranty GST, PST comes to just over 35K


Where I am going to order from;
Freight/PDI= $ 950
Air Tax= $ 100
Gas Tax = $ 75 
Admin= $ 195
This totals = $ 1320 plus the car u bought $ 27,088= $ 28,408 plus GST/PST 15%= $ 32,670, If you paid over $35K what was the rest for? (app $2500 differance).


----------



## asc (Jun 19, 2004)

DL500 said:


> ASC:
> Really? I thought for sure it was oil. Was the stuff you found on your engine actually on the silver (aluminum) part just towards the front of the big black plastic cover that says "2.5L"? There is a patch of oil that roughly covers a 1 foot wide by 3" front to back space. I'm not referring to the oily residue that is on the black plastic cover. The engine was hot so it seemed like oil. Maybe I'll check it when cold.
> 
> Hopefully it turns out not to be oil because I'm not so crazy about worrying about a bursting valve cover gasket on my next long trip.
> ...


Thats the exact spot as it was on my car. It was on the aluminum. I am not sure what it was, I suppose its possible it could have been oil, but I have never seen oil become rubbery, unless its something special with what they use in the factory. I figure I will ask the next time I am at the dealer to make sure. But it hasn't shown up since. Let me know if you find out for sure...


----------



## kino (Jun 14, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Where I am going to order from;
> Freight/PDI= $ 950
> Air Tax= $ 100
> Gas Tax = $ 75
> ...



you forgot to add the warranty and the rustproofing.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

lumiere said:


> Hey Amigo, you are so right about the X-Trail. Took delivery of a FWD XE last week and love it.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice
> 
> ...


I already drove it +/- fast 140kmph for a few kms (already breaking in, I'm not using it too much because I'm already moving from México City to Tequisquiapan) round trip Tequisquiapan-Queretaro City-Tequisquiapan, & the driving was really great (I laught about the pavestone=empedrado & adoquinado) cause the suspension is really great, nothing to compare with my father Explorer, Xtrails are really great cars, Maybe one of my best purchases.

By the way, I don't have the cover leaking or protectant, It's mirror clean, maybe some protectant for the weather there, just a guessing.

I've also read (maybe misunderstood the idea) about a cover for the engine, like the one in the spec V's or Altimas, can't you see the engine fully like in old engines??????

Like mine here:


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

kino said:


> you forgot to add the warranty and the rustproofing.


Did you buy extra warranty from Nissan? Rust proof? It comes with the car, that is how those people gets you, it's a rip off, Warranty, you can buy it from outsiede and you don't have to buy it now, for $ 600-900 you could get the best warranty awailable, as far as rust proofing, the best is for $ 100-150 max, and much better than Nissan's work. In fact you really didn't need them now, The warranty from outside can be purchased app. 1 year before your regular warranty expires and you don't need rust proofing for at least 4-5 years, If you have kids/dogs, scotch guard may be wise, but again the fabric on this car is allready coated and no need for that either, they are kind of stain-free and washable.
Anyway, if you feel comfortable with what you did it's ok, yet still shouldn't add up to $35K.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

wal said:


> to gingertwist
> Thanks for help. I was there (Meadow Way Nissan) and almost get the car and had a better deal.
> But my first dealer I'm waiting for X-Trail with, refuse to cancel the deal (well my 2000.00 dollars on credit card for preordering), I was.. lets say.. not happy..  , so I had to go back to Meadow Way Nissan dealer and cancel the new deal.


Hi,
Just wondering what's going on with your X-Trail. Any word :crazy: ?


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering what's going on with your X-Trail. Any word :crazy: ?


O, thanks for asking. I got X-Trail from first dealer(Nissan Morrey), last Saturday. He give me $500 more for a trade but no VIP package :waving: 
Well I'm tired of this dealing crap, so I give up on it. By the way any of U guys have a VIP package? and is it worth it


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

*Engine cover*

Manuelga,

The engine in the Canadian X-Trail has a large black plastic cover.
I'm not sure what other Nissan engines have it.
Is your engine a 2.5 litre?

I definitely don't see as much of my engine as your photo shows.





manuelga said:


> I already drove it +/- fast 140kmph for a few kms (already breaking in, I'm not using it too much because I'm already moving from México City to Tequisquiapan) round trip Tequisquiapan-Queretaro City-Tequisquiapan, & the driving was really great (I laught about the pavestone=empedrado & adoquinado) cause the suspension is really great, nothing to compare with my father Explorer, Xtrails are really great cars, Maybe one of my best purchases.
> 
> By the way, I don't have the cover leaking or protectant, It's mirror clean, maybe some protectant for the weather there, just a guessing.
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

DL500 said:


> Manuelga,
> 
> The engine in the Canadian X-Trail has a large black plastic cover.
> I'm not sure what other Nissan engines have it.
> ...


The engine is the same QR25DE as the Canadian one, even the same specs. but the Mex version doesn't have the large plastic cover... so I can see the whole engine.

It's funny 'cause I also have a Renault Scenic, it doesn't have any cover either, au contraire as other same engine's Renault so.... I can see all of my car engines.

PLEASE Post some pics of your engines.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

wal said:


> O, thanks for asking. I got X-Trail from first dealer(Nissan Morrey), last Saturday. He give me $500 more for a trade but no VIP package :waving:
> Well I'm tired of this dealing crap, so I give up on it. By the way any of U guys have a VIP package? and is it worth it



What is VIP Pkg?


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> What is VIP Pkg?


Nissan Morrey and some other dealers sell VIP package. Free oil and filter change, free car wash, and free car cleaning - for life. Price is $348.99 or something + tax. There is another VIP package for something about $900 don't remem.. because not interested in that


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

*VIP package*

When we shopped around for our X-Trail, we went to Morrey Nissan and they offered the VIP Package for sale. Had we bought from them, we would have purchased the package because of the oil change & filter and car wash for life, and I believe it was transferable if you sold the car, so good for resale. When you add up how much oil changes & filter cost, this more than paid for it. We ended up buying our X-Trail from Meadow Way Nissan, and they did not offer the package.


----------



## asc (Jun 19, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> When we shopped around for our X-Trail, we went to Morrey Nissan and they offered the VIP Package for sale. Had we bought from them, we would have purchased the package because of the oil change & filter and car wash for life, and I believe it was transferable if you sold the car, so good for resale. When you add up how much oil changes & filter cost, this more than paid for it. We ended up buying our X-Trail from Meadow Way Nissan, and they did not offer the package.


We bought the VIP package (the oil change one). It seemed like a good deal if you plan to keep your vehicle for several years.We avoided the other packages they were pushing. They said that the VIP package isn't transferrable and is only available through Morrey dealers.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't think the VIP pkg. is offered by every dealer, I think we don't have it here in Toronto. I assume this is another trick to rip off the customer more. You can have your oil change in any garage and if you have your receipts to proof it doesn't effect your warranty at all! Other than that, almost every dealer will clean/wash your car when you bring it in for service as a cortesy. I don't think you can bring your car in just for car~wash with your VIP pkg.
Oil change is 19.99 @ Wallmart and also at some other garages, ( including oil filter ), and your air filter does not need a change at least for 5 years, you clean it up as needed, and the price for it is; ( max. $ 25.00 off market, $40.00 original app.)
"Smart thoughts" not getting/buying any pkg. offered by the dealer! "I was told this by a friend of mine who is a mgr. in a big car dealer."


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> I don't think the VIP pkg. is offered by every dealer, I think we don't have it here in Toronto. I assume this is another trick to rip off the customer more. You can have your oil change in any garage and if you have your receipts to proof it doesn't effect your warranty at all! Other than that, almost every dealer will clean/wash your car when you bring it in for service as a cortesy. I don't think you can bring your car in just for car~wash with your VIP pkg.
> Oil change is 19.99 @ Wallmart and also at some other garages, ( including oil filter ), and your air filter does not need a change at least for 5 years, you clean it up as needed, and the price for it is; ( max. $ 25.00 off market, $40.00 original app.)
> "Smart thoughts" not getting/buying any pkg. offered by the dealer! "I was told this by a friend of mine who is a mgr. in a big car dealer."



Hmm..  OK Thanks for opinion :thumbup:


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to see the dealer yet.

Today I opened up the hood while the engine was cold.
The material that I thought was oil could NOT be rubbed off with
my finger. This is in contrast to it being very liquid when the engine
was hot.

My guess is it is definitely not oil. If it were motor oil then it should
definitely still be liquid at 20 deg C.

Definitely a good feeling now. I was so concerned my engine was
springing a leak after 2000 km. I'm going to bring it into the dealer
but I would almost be comfortable enough just to clean it myself.





asc said:


> Thats the exact spot as it was on my car. It was on the aluminum. I am not sure what it was, I suppose its possible it could have been oil, but I have never seen oil become rubbery, unless its something special with what they use in the factory. I figure I will ask the next time I am at the dealer to make sure. But it hasn't shown up since. Let me know if you find out for sure...


----------



## Pattieanne (Jun 24, 2004)

*Xtrail $28,900*



Hagtex said:


> Hi,
> What is included in this price? MSRP is $30.600 for SE/AWD/A4, did you pay $29.000 ?, ( $1.600 discount 5.3% ? ) unbelivable deal. We can't get it in GTA even though I know the GMGR at the dealership. He can only give me 4.6% discount and he says this is the best I can get, I checked with few others just to test his word and the most I could get was $800 discount, works out 2.6%.
> Did you trade any car in? or did they inflated the other charges maybe, can you be more specific so we now better and ask for it from the dealer maybe.
> Thanks!


Hi, Gingertwist referred your message to me.

I paid 28,900 which incld freight and PDI, but not tax. I have a black SE manual. I have had it a week now and had to wait 2 weeks to get it. Does this help you.


----------



## Pattieanne (Jun 24, 2004)

*Xtrail $28,900*



Hagtex said:


> Hi,
> What is included in this price? MSRP is $30.600 for SE/AWD/A4, did you pay $29.000 ?, ( $1.600 discount 5.3% ? ) unbelivable deal. We can't get it in GTA even though I know the GMGR at the dealership. He can only give me 4.6% discount and he says this is the best I can get, I checked with few others just to test his word and the most I could get was $800 discount, works out 2.6%.
> Did you trade any car in? or did they inflated the other charges maybe, can you be more specific so we now better and ask for it from the dealer maybe.
> Thanks!


Hi, Gingertwist referred your message to me.

I paid 28,900 which incld freight and PDI, but not tax. I have a black SE AWD manual. I have had it a week now and had to wait 2 weeks to get it. No, I did not have a trade in. This was the price that was decided upon before I comitted to buying anything else, I did end up getting the paint protection and rust proofing and also the extended warranty which was 1600....wasnt sure if I needed that but got anyway. Does this help you.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Thanks Pattieanne*



Pattieanne said:


> Hi, Gingertwist referred your message to me.
> 
> I paid 28,900 which incld freight and PDI, but not tax. I have a black SE AWD manual. I have had it a week now and had to wait 2 weeks to get it. No, I did not have a trade in. This was the price that was decided upon before I comitted to buying anything else, I did end up getting the paint protection and rust proofing and also the extended warranty which was 1600....wasnt sure if I needed that but got anyway. Does this help you.



It does, thanks again!


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

asc said:


> We bought the VIP package (the oil change one). It seemed like a good deal if you plan to keep your vehicle for several years.We avoided the other packages they were pushing. They said that the VIP package isn't transferrable and is only available through Morrey dealers.



This package also available at Richmond Nissan. If what I was told is corrected, the oil change is free for the life time as long as you own the car and it is transferable to your new car when you trade in the Nissan car for another Nissan car from the same dealer. However, there is a catch. you only allow to have 4 free oil change per year. You can also pre arrange a loaner car when you drop your car off for any major repair (lengthly repair). I think Richmond Nissan does charge you $10 for the loaner car if you do not have the VIP package. Please correct me if I am wrong.

By the way, the VIP package was offered to me free of charge since I do not get much from trade-in my old car; I got the car when it first come out. I did not go for any extended warranty or rust protection package.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

That's really good news.

I guess that now all of us could calm down, bye bye the spot policeman hehehehe. (I checked for spots daily he he he).



DL500 said:


> I haven't had a chance to see the dealer yet.
> 
> Today I opened up the hood while the engine was cold.
> The material that I thought was oil could NOT be rubbed off with
> ...


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Fireball said:


> This package also available at Richmond Nissan. If what I was told is corrected, the oil change is free for the life time as long as you own the car and it is transferable to your new car when you trade in the Nissan car for another Nissan car from the same dealer. However, there is a catch. you only allow to have 4 free oil change per year. You can also pre arrange a loaner car when you drop your car off for any major repair (lengthly repair). I think Richmond Nissan does charge you $10 for the loaner car if you do not have the VIP package. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> By the way, the VIP package was offered to me free of charge since I do not get much from trade-in my old car; I got the car when it first come out. I did not go for any extended warranty or rust protection package.



SMART!


----------



## move2ca (Jul 19, 2004)

*Xe/awd/a4*

Hi guys, My XE/AWD/A4 is $26,900 (MSRP is $28,200), what do you think? It's a good deal? Thanks!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*X-Trail Side Rail Steps*

Hi Everyone...

I have been looking for Side Rail Steps for my X-Trail and came across the only one on the web I could find 

http://www.maxdax.com/index.php?p=nissan_x-trail

I have contacted the company and the price is fair at about $385.00 Canadian with the exchange rate for Signapore Dollars. The catch is the shipping (price to be confirmed by them) is about the same due to the weight and size of the box!

They told me if I had several people interested, the price for shipping would be cheaper since they would ship them together.

If any of you know of any other supplier for these please let me know...or if you are interested in purchasing them together as a group.. also please get in touch with me.

Stephen


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

move2ca said:


> Hi guys, My XE/AWD/A4 is $26,900 (MSRP is $28,200), what do you think? It's a good deal? Thanks!



4.6% discount.
If straight deal, than it's a very good deal, if trade in, than it's questionable, if you bought pkg's like rust proofing, extended warr. end etc. etc. they got their mony and more from there. Also what was the other charges you were asked for, especially admin. charge? should be $150 or max. $195


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

move2ca said:


> Hi guys, My XE/AWD/A4 is $26,900 (MSRP is $28,200), what do you think? It's a good deal? Thanks!


It's a good deal. Over here we haven't sold any with discounts.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Hagtex said:


> 4.6% discount.
> If straight deal, than it's a very good deal, if trade in, than it's questionable, if you bought pkg's like rust proofing, extended warr. end etc. etc. they got their mony and more from there. Also what was the other charges you were asked for, especially admin. charge? should be $150 or max. $195


Just so we are clean. The money made for the extended warr and such are not giving to the sales guy. Unless it's part of it's duty to sell them. Over here it's the business office not the sales guy. (Yes you have to pay for it, but don't look at it since you have to pay for it you have to have a better deal on a car because that's not the case


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Madmax said:


> Just so we are clean. The money made for the extended warr and such are not giving to the sales guy. Unless it's part of it's duty to sell them. Over here it's the business office not the sales guy. (Yes you have to pay for it, but don't look at it since you have to pay for it you have to have a better deal on a car because that's not the case


I didn't understand you quite well, If you are talking about a salesman who works for a dealer it's different story, I am talking in general, of course the salesman won't make any money on extended warranty, rust proofing, scotch guard, Addmin. fee and etc. The dealer will make it to a maximum, these are all sales gimmics, add on sales and maximize the profit, these are really unneccesary for a brand new car. You can buy warranty/rust protaction, scotch guard/ and etc. from the market for lot cheeper price and you don't need them just when you buy a new car, maybe in several years later pending on the cars relaibility, am I right? you should know this things if you are a car salesman!

What about the trade in? They can give you good discount on the car and get you back and even more on your trade in. Right?
PS; Scotch guard may be necessary if you have young kids and dogs.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> If any of you know of any other supplier for these please let me know...or if you are interested in purchasing them together as a group.. also please get in touch with me.
> 
> Stephen


I guess I've seing something at Mexican dealerships, but we have to check prices & shipment.

Wednesday I'll go to dealership, I'll check.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Saudi Arabia*

Thank you.. if you can get any pictures/information that would be great...It would be cheaper to ship from Mexico than from Singapore!!!

On another note... I visited the Nissan Site in Saudi Arabia and saw several items that I wanted extra for my X-Trail. One in particular was the Chrome Mirror Signal Covers... of course not available here... .. so I contacted them directly and they cost $80.00 U.S. for the pair ( these are exactly like the Mercedes Benz signal lights) plus shipping. To make it even better.. the Nissan Saudi Arabia Distributer contacted me via eMail and gave me their Accessory parts list and stock numbers.

I contacted my friend who own the Nissan Dealership here in Montreal and sent him the list whihc he is going to see if these parts can be ordered directly from Canada. I will let everyone know once he calls me. 

When he saw the extra accessories that were available he wanted them as well for his dealership and could not understand why they were not made available (besides marketing) here in Canada. Now that he has the parts list it will be easier to find out.

I will keep you informed. If any other are looking for extra accessories from Nissan Saudi Arabia.. let me know.

Stephen




manuelga said:


> I guess I've seing something at Mexican dealerships, but we have to check prices & shipment.
> 
> Wednesday I'll go to dealership, I'll check.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> One in particular was the Chrome Mirror Signal Covers... of course not available here... .. so I contacted them directly and they cost $80.00 U.S. for the pair ( these are exactly like the Mercedes Benz signal lights) plus shipping. To make it even better.. the Nissan Saudi Arabia Distributer contacted me via eMail and gave me their Accessory parts list and stock numbers.


I've seing them, they're really awsome, I've to hurry the mailing adress @ USA (Mexican Customs are terrible).


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Thank you.. if you can get any pictures/information that would be great...It would be cheaper to ship from Mexico than from Singapore!!!
> 
> On another note... I visited the Nissan Site in Saudi Arabia and saw several items that I wanted extra for my X-Trail. One in particular was the Chrome Mirror Signal Covers... of course not available here... .. so I contacted them directly and they cost $80.00 U.S. for the pair ( these are exactly like the Mercedes Benz signal lights) plus shipping. To make it even better.. the Nissan Saudi Arabia Distributer contacted me via eMail and gave me their Accessory parts list and stock numbers.
> 
> ...


I saw it at
http://www.nissan-me.com/xtrail/xtrail_accessories.htm
it looks Great!!! :thumbup: 
I also like the "Multi purpose center console" in NEXT page.

Tanka


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

tanka said:


> I saw it at
> http://www.nissan-me.com/xtrail/xtrail_accessories.htm
> it looks Great!!! :thumbup:
> I also like the "Multi purpose center console" in NEXT page.
> ...


That console is not an accesory in my Xtrail, it comes with it, As I can see there are many differences between Canadian & Mex version.

We don't have the AWD, neither Daylight Driving Lamps, Dim lights & I guess some other things, I think it's time for an all around pic session.

Next Weekend I promise


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Just For Canada*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.thecarconnection.com/index.asp?n=156,173&sid=173&article=6847 

More than 400 changes were made to prepare X-Trail for Canadian roads - and winters - according to company sources 

INTERESTING ISN'T IT?


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Thank you.. if you can get any pictures/information that would be great...It would be cheaper to ship from Mexico than from Singapore!!!
> 
> On another note... I visited the Nissan Site in Saudi Arabia and saw several items that I wanted extra for my X-Trail. One in particular was the Chrome Mirror Signal Covers... of course not available here... .. so I contacted them directly and they cost $80.00 U.S. for the pair ( these are exactly like the Mercedes Benz signal lights) plus shipping. To make it even better.. the Nissan Saudi Arabia Distributer contacted me via eMail and gave me their Accessory parts list and stock numbers.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in some of those accessories.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

As soon as I hear back from my dealer and MaxDax (side steps) I will let everyone know....

Stephen





mfreedman said:


> I'd be interested in some of those accessories.


----------



## MJ_nissan (Jun 24, 2004)

*Just something to think about....*



Hagtex said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> http://www.thecarconnection.com/index.asp?n=156,173&sid=173&article=6847
> 
> More than 400 changes were made to prepare X-Trail for Canadian roads - and winters - according to company sources
> ...


Hi everyone, I've been following the board for quiet some time. I purchased my x-trail about 3 weeks ago and extremely happy with it. I purchased the XE but had the dealer install the fog lights, roof racks and chrome bumper protector installed on it. 

One of the interesting items that the dealer told me was that Nissan changed the outer body shell a bit for the Canadian production, and this is most likely the reason why you can't get all the accessories that you are seeing in other parts of the world. Just something to think about before you order your accessories from outside Canada.


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

*The Latest Review for Canadian X-trail*

http://www.autonet.ca/AutonetStories/stories.cfm?storyID=12486


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Very Possible MJ*



MJ_nissan said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following the board for quiet some time. I purchased my x-trail about 3 weeks ago and extremely happy with it. I purchased the XE but had the dealer install the fog lights, roof racks and chrome bumper protector installed on it.
> 
> One of the interesting items that the dealer told me was that Nissan changed the outer body shell a bit for the Canadian production, and this is most likely the reason why you can't get all the accessories that you are seeing in other parts of the world. Just something to think about before you order your accessories from outside Canada.


It's very possible MJ, 400 changes were made for Canada market


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

http://autonet.ca/DriverSource/Stories.cfm?StoryID=11530

http://www.autospeed.com/cms/article.html?&A=1373&P=1

http://www.carpages.co.uk/nissan/ni..._year_04_10_02.asp?switched=on&echo=302884390

http://www-wireless.usenet-replayer.com/data/uk/rec/cars/4x4/21975.html

http://www.motorbar.co.uk/xtrail.htm

http://www.newmarketnissan.co.nz/pdfs/x-trail.pdf

http://www.nsnews.com/issues04/w041804/043104/automotive/042304au1.html

http://carpoint.ninemsn.com.au/news/blankstory.asp?ID=6184

http://www.thisisthenortheast.co.uk/the_north_east/autobytes/n/nissanxtrail1.html


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

MJ_nissan said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following the board for quiet some time. I purchased my x-trail about 3 weeks ago and extremely happy with it. I purchased the XE but had the dealer install the fog lights, roof racks and chrome bumper protector installed on it.
> 
> One of the interesting items that the dealer told me was that Nissan changed the outer body shell a bit for the Canadian production, and this is most likely the reason why you can't get all the accessories that you are seeing in other parts of the world. Just something to think about before you order your accessories from outside Canada.


Xtrail change a little bit for 2004, I guess this is the same as regular Xtrails (there are some special ultraluxury versions in Japan), the main outside changes are: different front bumper, grill, rear bumper now have round reflectors, past was lines.

Inside the dash is completely different.

I guess the change was to turn more attractive the Xtrail for the Canadian Market but the changes were also for other countries.

O/C that weather changes weren't made in Mex versions, I guess that's the main reason for the Plastic Motor cover, we @ Mex need more heat dissipation, you @ Canada need cold protection.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've seing something very strange.....

Who stold you 15hp???? make an efford reading spanish (spec reading are very simple) & go to http://www.nissanx-trail.com.mx/especifica.html it's suppose that it has 180hp ¿¿??


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Xtrail change a little bit for 2004, I guess this is the same as regular Xtrails (there are some special ultraluxury versions in Japan), the main outside changes are: different front bumper, grill, rear bumper now have round reflectors, past was lines.
> 
> Inside the dash is completely different.
> 
> ...


We also have heated sits ( SE/LE ), power heated outside mirrors ( XE/SE/LE ), Engine block heater ( XE/SE/LE ) For our winter.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

manuelga said:


> I've seing something very strange.....
> 
> Who stold you 15hp???? make an efford reading spanish (spec reading are very simple) & go to http://www.nissanx-trail.com.mx/especifica.html it's suppose that it has 180hp ¿¿??



That is another adjustement for Canada, our fuel consup. is lower;
FWD A/T 10.5 City, 7.8 Hwy, AV. 9.2 L/100 km. We don't have FWD M/T.
AWD A/T 10.8 City, 8.1 Hwy, AV. 9.5 L/100 km.

Yours is Av 12.21 L/100 km. here is the differance.

But I wish it was 180 HP, yet some you give some you gain I guess!

PS.
To add this; If you drive 25.000 km/Year the differance is 678 Lt. more in a year, the gas is av. $0.75 Lt. Cnd. which will give you at least $500 Cnd. benefit a year.
Right?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Hagtex said:


> That is another adjustement for Canada, our fuel consup. is lower;
> FWD A/T 10.5 City, 7.8 Hwy, AV. 9.2 L/100 km. We don't have FWD M/T.
> AWD A/T 10.8 City, 8.1 Hwy, AV. 9.5 L/100 km.
> 
> ...



Noooo.... it's 12.21(*km/l*) that equalls:

FWD A/T 8.19 L/100km Average. <---- O/C measured in Optimal Conditions.

Maybe handling a little bit the City / Hwy ratio it could give better figures  

Honestlly, I really have no idea why the differences, I wish we could get AWD now, it's supposed that at the end of 2004 they will be here.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Hagtex said:


> We also have heated sits ( SE/LE ), power heated outside mirrors ( XE/SE/LE ), Engine block heater ( XE/SE/LE ) For our winter.


Please take a pic of the engine block heather, I've never seing one, the others (heated sits & heated out mirrors) are not so strange here in newer euro-cars: Peugeot, Renault & O/C the classics BMW, MB & Audis.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Manuelga*



manuelga said:


> Noooo.... it's 12.21(*km/l*) that equalls:
> 
> FWD A/T 8.19 L/100km Average. <---- O/C measured in Optimal Conditions.
> 
> ...


That figure "8.19 L/100 km can not be avarage, maybe optimal on hwy cond.
It was in your website you posted, it was saying that avarage 12.21 lt. it is the figure I got it from. Here it is. 

Rendimiento de combustible combinado(km/l)* 12.21


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Please take a pic of the engine block heather, I've never seing one, the others (heated sits & heated out mirrors) are not so strange here in newer euro-cars: Peugeot, Renault & O/C the classics BMW, MB & Audis.



I did not get the car yet, but I know what it is from my old Pathfinder. It is an electrical resistance around the engine block that you plug in to your regular hous electric outlet over the night, it keeps your engine warm and it privents the engine oil from freezing.


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Guys!
My ??? is did any of you install Door Edge Guards? And is it really will not rust or corrode? I have a kind of tigth parking spot on parking lot of my building :hal:


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

wal said:


> Hey Guys!
> My ??? is did any of you install Door Edge Guards? And is it really will not rust or corrode? I have a kind of tigth parking spot on parking lot of my building :hal:



It may protect your door's edge from hitting other cars which may also protect the edge chipps, yet I've never seen a car rust or corrode from there for that reason. If you like the looks of of it, than you may, otherwise no need. 
PS; It won't protect your car beeing hit by other car's door!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

I am getting my X-Trail today, It finally arrived!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

http://translate.google.com/transla...ch?q=x-trail&start=70&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=N


----------



## Pattieanne (Jun 24, 2004)

*Extended Waranty*

Curious to find out what the thoughts are on purchasing the extended warranty being offered. I am told approx. $1600.00, is this a worthwhile purchase or is it more than what is required for a new vehicle


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Pattieanne said:


> Curious to find out what the thoughts are on purchasing the extended warranty being offered. I am told approx. $1600.00, is this a worthwhile purchase or is it more than what is required for a new vehicle



See my comments on page 14, post # 203, and more on pages till last


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.waitnews.com/nissan_xtrail.htm


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Extended Warranty*

It's a matter of personal choice, is it a rip off.. depends on who you listen to. As for myself, on all my Nissan's including the X-Trail I just pruchased (arriving in three weeks) I have always had the extended warranty and they always paid off for me. Not that I have had problems with my Nissan's but when I looked at the servicing that I have had done and what it would have cost without the warranty, I was ahead of the game and glad that i purchased it. I never had issues with Nissan, they always covered everything.

As for your price, which one is that for the 60 Months 160k?

It is the same for extended warranties one washer and dryers, electronics, it's a personal call.

As for extended warranties offered by others I have heard only complaints, never positives, again personal preference.

Stephen







Hagtex said:


> See my comments on page 14, post # 203, and more on pages till last


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*X Trail Step Pad*



Fireball said:


> Hi DL500,
> 
> The thing calls Step Pad and it is about $139cdn from a Nissan dealer in Burnaby. I have not checked with the others dealer. I saw it in the show room. I also prefer a black plastic/rubber one that will cover upto and over the edge as well. If you do find one, please let me know. Thanks.


I bought a plastic step pad at Canadian Tire for $39. Covers about 3/4 of the top of the bumper. Looks great and does the job.

Best regards


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*X-Trail seat problem*

Although very happy with our X-Trail, we recently noticed scuffing on the driver's seatback where the seat belt touches it. Informed the Dealer and Nissan, sent both digital pix. It seems the belt edge is hard and sharp. Nissan has agreed to replace seatback, but none in stock in Canada yet and they won't take one off another X-Trail


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Lumiere,

Two different issues:

1. Your Cdn Tire scuff plate, how did you install it?
I guess it just sits on top of the bumper but doesn't 'roll' over and protect
the rear corner of the bumper? Still, it could be what I am looking for to
prevent damage from our baby stroller getting loaded in and out.

2. You mention the driver's seatback was getting scuffed? I had problems with the pillar where the seatbelt latch would retract and hit. I bought some 3M clear protective film and carefully applied it. Looks fine and no more scuffs. The plastic on the seatbelt latch is too hard compared to the plastic trim on the door pillar. Is this what had or did the seatbelt actually scuff the seatback (can it get to the seat back?).






lumiere said:


> Although very happy with our X-Trail, we recently noticed scuffing on the driver's seatback where the seat belt touches it. Informed the Dealer and Nissan, sent both digital pix. It seems the belt edge is hard and sharp. Nissan has agreed to replace seatback, but none in stock in Canada yet and they won't take one off another X-Trail


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Liner*

Well yesterday I received the liner that I mentioned in a previous post from the Canadian company selling on eBay. Since I still do not have my X-Trail (three more weeks) I could not try it, but another member (Mitch) on the board also received his and it fits perfectly. 

They contacted us that the original liner was too small for the dealers and that is why the delay in our receiving the new version. It looks great and will hopefully protect the back from spills!

Stephen


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Sorry if I duplicate any info on the mats mentioned earlier, I missed many days on this forum lately.

We bought our X-Trail very early. I phoned the U.S. company (Weatherguard?) that advertises cargo trays in the the auto magazines, they referred me to their Canadian office. The Canada office said they just designed an X-Trail mat that fits well and they actually sell them through the Nissan dealers (but could buy it directly - same price, more shipping cost).

The day we picked up our X-Trail was about 1 day after the dealer received the mats. It's black with rectangular pattern. It seems to fit perfectly.
Did some not fit so well? I saw photos of X-Trail mats in other countries that looks different than mine (some were grey with "X-Trail" embossed on it).

The one on eBay is similar to the one I have except the Ebay one has a horizontal dividing line. While that appears to limit spills in one area, it would prevent our baby stroller from rolling in unimpeded.

We probably paid a bit more buying it from the dealer (gave us 20% off) but just wanted to let everyone know that it fits well, we're totally satisfied.





SCHESBH said:


> Well yesterday I received the liner that I mentioned in a previous post from the Canadian company selling on eBay. Since I still do not have my X-Trail (three more weeks) I could not try it, but another member (Mitch) on the board also received his and it fits perfectly.
> 
> They contacted us that the original liner was too small for the dealers and that is why the delay in our receiving the new version. It looks great and will hopefully protect the back from spills!
> 
> Stephen


----------



## null (Jul 23, 2004)

*2005 Glacier Pearl X-Trail SE AWD*

Hey,

Just picked up our 05 X-trail SE AWD.

Here are some pics.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's lovely, Congrats, welcome to the XTrail owners select club hehehehe :thumbup:


----------



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

*3M Protective tapes*



DL500 said:


> Lumiere,
> 
> Two different issues:
> 
> ...


Where did you pick this protective tape up? I would like to put that on mine too.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thule Products*

Hi,

Just passing on information for those who might be interested in a roof box for their X-TRAIL. At the moment the only option is Nissan's...


Response (HECTOR CSR) - 08/03/2004 02:24 PM 

<[email protected]>

Unfortunately, this vehicle is going to be listed as a no fit vehicle. This is due to the fact that 1) this vehicle is not available in the US for testing. 2) the recommended European foot is not available in North America. I do apologize for any inconvenience.

Stephen (15 days left for delivery)


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Backup / Parking Sensor*

I saw a report this morning on CBS News (http://www.cbsnews.com/)concerning the safety of SUV's/Vans etc and their blind spots. It was an awakening news item that all of you should watch.

Do any of you know if their is any aftermarket sensors for this available for the X-Trail? I called my dealer (who informed me that my X-Trail is now in Dock in Vancouver, earlier!) and he said this is not an available option as of yet.

Stephen


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

lumiere said:


> I bought a plastic step pad at Canadian Tire for $39. Covers about 3/4 of the top of the bumper. Looks great and does the job.
> 
> Best regards


Do not!!! buy the stainless Nissan scuff plate for the rear bumper. It looks purdy for about eight hours, but it dents extremely easily, and begins to look very worn within a day or two. Not what you want to see in an item that is over $200 installed!! I don't know why they couldn't provide a standard, full-coverage rubber plate like 98% of other SUVs on the planet. 

I have informed our dealer that I want a free replacement when they come up with an alternate product. They have agreed, but have no idea when something more suitable might be available.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice pic.'s, Null!

I was going to post mine too but you need to pay for it I guess, am I right? Why is it being charged for posting your pic.'s & etc.???? None sense!!!

I also would like to know where did you get the M3 protective tape, what size and what kind?

Cdn Tire scuff plate, Can not find it, any other name for it? Where and in which section it is located.

Thanks, you all!!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rear Bumper Protector*

HI,

Go to http://www.canadiantire.ca and do a search for Universal Bumper Protector, Small 41-8800-0 . You can order it online or check for inventory from the store. Hope that helps!

Stephen

Question... which model did you purchase? There are two available and did it cover the complete bumper?







Hagtex said:


> Nice pic.'s, Null!
> 
> I was going to post mine too but you need to pay for it I guess, am I right? Why is it being charged for posting your pic.'s & etc.???? None sense!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Nice pic.'s, Null!
> 
> I was going to post mine too but you need to pay for it I guess, am I right? Why is it being charged for posting your pic.'s & etc.???? None sense!!!
> 
> ...


http://www.ephirm.com/pix/XTrail/IMG_0134.JPG

http://www.ephirm.com/pix/XTrail/IMG_0126.JPG

I don't think the pictures are on Nissan Forums server. The message has a link that automatically links to the server that has the pictures. Am I wrong ?? How about this big honkin' picture? 1.2 mb

http://www.ephirm.com/pix/XTrail/IMG_0136.JPG

Null -- Why don't you link to some of the pictures of the Jetta and the Tiburon. The Tiburon is especially nice. Did you get rid of one of them when you bought the X-Trail ??


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Hagtex said:


> Nice pic.'s, Null!
> 
> I was going to post mine too but you need to pay for it I guess, am I right? Why is it being charged for posting your pic.'s & etc.???? None sense!!!!



I have loaded a bunch of pics at www.photobucket.com it's easy, fast % easier to post pics with the







link at the bottom of each loaded pic.


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*Beeping X-Trails et al*



DL500 said:


> Picked up our X-Trail at the dealer today.
> 
> First of all, Manuelga, the AM radio seems to work fine for us. I didn't test it too much but every station I wanted to tune to worked.
> 
> ...


If you live in an apartment, condo, townhouse, etc you would appreciate cars that DON'T beep. Especially if neighbours work shifts.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> HI,
> 
> Go to http://www.canadiantire.ca and do a search for Universal Bumper Protector, Small 41-8800-0 . You can order it online or check for inventory from the store. Hope that helps!
> 
> ...


Thanks Stephen, I'll go an check to Canadian Tire today, they have it in stock.

I purchased the SE AWD/AT, AT.BLUE. I also got my rear and the front windows tinted and a full tank of gas free by the dealer, as well as will get a free Trunk Mat when it comes " Not in stock yet ". I also got a very good discount on the car since the mgr. is my good friend. (5%)
Got lucky there.....!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Universal Bumper Protector*

I tried the Bumper protector from C.T. 
Long one, length was ok. but the width is wider and the curve is not fitting the the bumper. Short one is too short and did not look nice on the bumper. I don't think I will put any since the bumper is lower than the trunk lavel and will not get damaged if you are a bit carefull on loading and anloading the things to the trunk. Plus, you have to clean the bumper with the alcohol and stick the protector onto the bumper. " Both applications are not good for the paint"


http://www.canadiantire.ca
41-8801-8
41-8800-0


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Another alternative*

I am so glad that you told me this, with my X-Trail arriving soo.. I called my dealer (friend) and asked about this option. They informed me that they have a shop in Montreal that custom makes them for their Nissan's. I will find out more this week and post back the information and the cost. 

I was going to purchase the Canadian Tire product but I am glad that I read your post first. Thanks!

Stephen





Hagtex said:


> I tried the Bumper protector from C.T.
> Long one, length was ok. but the width is wider and the curve is not fitting the the bumper. Short one is too short and did not look nice on the bumper. I don't think I will put any since the bumper is lower than the trunk lavel and will not get damaged if you are a bit carefull on loading and anloading the things to the trunk. Plus, you have to clean the bumper with the alcohol and stick the protector onto the bumper. " Both applications are not good for the paint"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*Bumper protector*



Hagtex said:


> I tried the Bumper protector from C.T.
> Long one, length was ok. but the width is wider and the curve is not fitting the the bumper. Short one is too short and did not look nice on the bumper. I don't think I will put any since the bumper is lower than the trunk lavel and will not get damaged if you are a bit carefull on loading and anloading the things to the trunk. Plus, you have to clean the bumper with the alcohol and stick the protector onto the bumper. " Both applications are not good for the paint"
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the CTC bumper protector is flexible enough to fit great. Ours has been on our X Trail through 105 degree F weather in Texas and monstrous rainstorms in Mexico with no deterioration.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*SunRoof*

I forgot to mention that my dealer informed me that they are having an demo X-Trail model tinted on the sunroof. I inquired about this for my vehicle but they are making sure that it will work on their demo before they start selling it. 

I will follow up on this as well.

Stephen


----------



## lumiere (Mar 31, 2004)

*Answers*



DL500 said:


> Lumiere,
> 
> Two different issues:
> 
> ...


 1:The CTC scuff plate installs with included 3M tape, the same kind the manufacturers use to attach moldings. The curve is not quite the same as the bumper, but the scuff plate is flexible enough to fit well. Ours has survived 105 F heat in Texas and many rainstorms in Mexico fine.

2: The cloth material has actually frayed. Dealer sent pix to Nissan and someday I will get new cover.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

The 3M protective film was difficult to find. No regular auto supply shop carried it. Well, one could bring it in but at insanely high prices (minimum purchase).

I eventually found it at a place that applied signs to vans and stuff like that.
I can't remember the name anymore. Just grab your yellow pages and look for places that do work like that. Since they stock the film they will sell it to you by the foot (or have scraps for cheap/free).

It works really well. Eventhough it's clear, the seatbelt hasn't scratch it yet.
Without the film the door pillar was scratched significantly after the first week.



Hagtex said:


> Nice pic.'s, Null!
> 
> I was going to post mine too but you need to pay for it I guess, am I right? Why is it being charged for posting your pic.'s & etc.???? None sense!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I forgot to mention that my dealer informed me that they are having an demo X-Trail model tinted on the sunroof. I inquired about this for my vehicle but they are making sure that it will work on their demo before they start selling it.
> 
> I will follow up on this as well.
> 
> Stephen



This might be interesting, if it works I may have it done too! let us know pls.

Thanks,


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

*windshied washer resevoir cap*

Greetings, all.
I am new to Nissan products. Previously all Honda products. The X-Trail is my wife's car, a silver LE with delivery 13-July replacing her totalled CRV (nobody was hurt). We were lucky to find the vehicle we wanted and our dealer actually had this one in stock unsold. 1200km on it now with a trip planned to Winnipeg in a couple of weeks and we are quite happy with it. Only problem is a cap on the windshield washer resevoir that keeps popping off. It does not snap on with much authority. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

nuke said:


> Greetings, all.
> I am new to Nissan products. Previously all Honda products. The X-Trail is my wife's car, a silver LE with delivery 13-July replacing her totalled CRV (nobody was hurt). We were lucky to find the vehicle we wanted and our dealer actually had this one in stock unsold. 1200km on it now with a trip planned to Winnipeg in a couple of weeks and we are quite happy with it. Only problem is a cap on the windshield washer resevoir that keeps popping off. It does not snap on with much authority. Does anyone else have this problem?



Thanks God nobody was hurt! And good luck with your new car! Did you get the VDC option on the car?

No problem such as so far! Take it to the dealer they might be able to replace it "I hope", " bc. it's a new car and parts might be problem".
I just broke in the engine "2000km". I Hope to get better gas mileage from now on even though it was very good before, (the avg. was 9.5lt/100km.)
At first, the engine vibration was more on stop's, but it got much smoother now, yet still some very little there. Do you all think the same? 
I may be comparing to my Lexus, even though the car is 1995 still works very smooth and quite, no vibration on stop's and/or no engine noise even on acc., you think the car is not running at all! I also have Ford Focus but that one is manual, it is like putting the shift on N. which when I do that on X-Trail no vibration either, therefor I can not compare the Focus either. 
Give me a feedback on this issiue pls.
Thanks, you all!


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Thanks God nobody was hurt! And good luck with your new car! Did you get the VDC option on the car?
> 
> .........all! I also have Ford Focus but that one is manual, it is like putting the shift on N. which when I do that on X-Trail no vibration either, therefor I can not compare the Focus either.
> Give me a feedback on this issiue pls.
> Thanks, you all!


Hagtex thanks for your concern. My wife was pretty lucky. The other vehicle ran a red light going 60-70km/hour in a cavalier about 6 seconds after the light turned red (did not even see the red light although another car had stopped). She hit the front right side of the 1998 CRV, forward of the wheel and basically took the front end off the CRV as well as destroyed her car. The CRV did not spin around and basically did what it was supposed to do (ie crunched up with $15,000. damage.)
I did not get the VDC option. I have it on my TSX and you really need to push that car, say on a wet off-ramp to have it kick in. I suppose it may be of greater benefit in a SUV with the higher center of gravity. I have been averaging just over 10 L/ 100km with the X-Trail (combination highway/city) and I expect this will improve with age. I know I can get the resevoir and cap replaced under warranty and will do this with the first oil change; just wondered whether this was an inherent problem. I don't get any vibration at idle (and I am comparing this with the TSX..that is a smooth idling engine). I am surprised at how quiet and smooth the Nissan engine is. We need to start a few different threads here. This thread looks like my desk..everything in one pile!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

nuke said:


> Hagtex thanks for your concern. My wife was pretty lucky. The other vehicle ran a red light going 60-70km/hour in a cavalier about 6 seconds after the light turned red (did not even see the red light although another car had stopped). She hit the front right side of the 1998 CRV, forward of the wheel and basically took the front end off the CRV as well as destroyed her car. The CRV did not spin around and basically did what it was supposed to do (ie crunched up with $15,000. damage.)
> I did not get the VDC option. I have it on my TSX and you really need to push that car, say on a wet off-ramp to have it kick in. I suppose it may be of greater benefit in a SUV with the higher center of gravity. I have been averaging just over 10 L/ 100km with the X-Trail (combination highway/city) and I expect this will improve with age. I know I can get the resevoir and cap replaced under warranty and will do this with the first oil change; just wondered whether this was an inherent problem. I don't get any vibration at idle (and I am comparing this with the TSX..that is a smooth idling engine). I am surprised at how quiet and smooth the Nissan engine is. We need to start a few different threads here. This thread looks like my desk..everything in one pile!



Nuke, I am talking about idle on Drive Shift/foot on brake and car stopped on a red light or somthing, I feel a very light kick and vibe. sometimes, not continiously. 
See if you or anybody else have the same feeling, let me know.
I might check with the dealer's service if this is normal, but as far as nissan's continuously variable valve timing and a variable intake system is spoused to be very smooth and quite.
I think this tread is ok. strictly for X-Trail.

PS. I wouldn't get the VDC either I were getting the LE. Good decission!


----------



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

Hagtex, I notice the same thing on my auto SE AWD, when the vehicle is idling. I guess it must be normal? It would be interesting to hear from other owners.


----------



## X_Trailer (Jul 30, 2004)

fugitive said:


> Hagtex, I notice the same thing on my auto SE AWD, when the vehicle is idling. I guess it must be normal? It would be interesting to hear from other owners.


Hi, I have same experience as Hagtex.
I could feel a little vibration when stopped at red light.
Not always, but sometimes. it's becoming sensitive to me.
I'll talk to dealer next visit.

My X-Trail; 700km now, 10 days old, Red SE AWD.

HJ


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

*re: vibration*

I don't feel that vibration at all ...LE auto trans.
Here are a couple pics and 1 of the 98 CRV the Xtrail replaces


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

*Cargo Barrier Info*

I have been in touch with the American distributor for Milford Industries, an Australian manufacturer of very high quality cargo barriers. He is placing an order now, and fro the X-Trail can provide either a rigid cargo barrier for $500 US shipped to Canada, or a very strong cargo net for $295 including shipping. He sent me a PDF brochure on the cargo net, and it appears to be a high quality product, actually capable of restraining heavy objects in the event of a collision. 

If you're interested, his name is Jim Wilkerson and his contact info is:

[email protected] or
[email protected]

www.cargobarrier.com

He seems to be a very cooperative, responsive guy. 

No affliliation to me, just sharing info.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

*sunroof*

Anybody having noise with the sunroof when close (kind of vibration)? My X-Trail is 2000 km only. :waving:


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

notaire said:


> Anybody having noise with the sunroof when close (kind of vibration)? My X-Trail is 2000 km only. :waving:


No vibrations or rattles yet and 1500km on mine. You might want to open it and check that nothing is loose. Several of the hardware pieces and the two large foam strips have phillips screws going through them. 
I normally would not rush to a dealer for this unless it is bothering you too much. Rattles come and go and could just disappear or you may get other rattles you can have checked and then make just one visit.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

nuke said:


> No vibrations or rattles yet and 1500km on mine. You might want to open it and check that nothing is loose. Several of the hardware pieces and the two large foam strips have phillips screws going through them.
> I normally would not rush to a dealer for this unless it is bothering you too much. Rattles come and go and could just disappear or you may get other rattles you can have checked and then make just one visit.



I'll take a ride to my Nissan dealer in next few days. Let you know the answer then. Thanks.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

X_Trailer said:


> Hi, I have same experience as Hagtex.
> I could feel a little vibration when stopped at red light.
> Not always, but sometimes. it's becoming sensitive to me.
> I'll talk to dealer next visit.
> ...


 Hi, X-Trailer, it will get much better as soon as your engine breaks in, I was hopping it was compleatly go away after 2000 km. it deffinately got much better but still there!
I will go and talk to the sercvice and see another car from the dealer if it has the same thing.
As far as researcher's reports, this engine should be very smooth even though it is 4 cylinder.
Will find out soon and let you know all.

By the way it should not make any differance if the car is LE/AT or SE/AT, 
Bad crush nuke!


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Hi, X-Trailer, it will get much better as soon as your engine breaks in, I was hopping it was compleatly go away after 2000 km. it deffinately got much better but still there!
> I will go and talk to the sercvice and see another car from the dealer if it has the same thing.
> As far as researcher's reports, this engine should be very smooth even though it is 4 cylinder.
> Will find out soon and let you know all.
> ...



Mine is a black SE AWD and no more vibration at 2000km


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

notaire said:


> Anybody having noise with the sunroof when close (kind of vibration)? My X-Trail is 2000 km only. :waving:


Do you hear the noise when you close the shade as well?
I felt the same noise once on a bumpy road and hold the wind/bug deflector with my hand the noise stopped and since than it's gone. It also could be my imagination. As far as a car comes in question, I am noise/vibration freak.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

What octane gas do you use?
Do you think it will make differance on this engine Vib.?


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Do you hear the noise when you close the shade as well?
> I felt the same noise once on a bumpy road and hold the wind/bug deflector with my hand the noise stopped and since than it's gone. It also could be my imagination. As far as a car comes in question, I am noise/vibration freak.





Yes noise is there even with shade close. Don't worry, I'm a noise freak too, especially since we had our 2003 Corolla!


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> What octane gas do you use?
> Do you think it will make differance on this engine Vib.?



I use regular gas, don't think higher octane will improve


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Any noise @ any speed at up to 160kmph (max speed I've drove my Xtrail), I know it's not correct to accelerate at up to these speeds 'cause I'm still breaking in (950kms) but I need to pass a few cars fast in a two lane road.

Why just 950kms?, Because I'm already moving from Mexico City to a small town, 200kms north of Mex City & I used a Compact Minivan to move many things & now I'm stocked in Mex City with my beloved '97 Sentra.


----------



## Gal-X (Jun 3, 2004)

*x-trail - cell phone adapter*

hi all,

Well it has been about 2 months that I have owned my X-Trail.... and I LOVE it. I get compliments on it all the time.

I am having a problem and was wondering if anyone is having problems with their cell phone adapter. My cell phone is not very old and my charger/adapter works great in my other vehicle... when I got my x-trail my phone was not charging as well as I could not just plug in and talk. It worked a couple times if I wiggled it in. Well.... my phone started to not hold its charge and this week it completely died (something over heated??). It is not the battery on the phone. I don't overly use my phone but do use it a dozen or so times a week. I also unplug the charger when not in use.

Found out today... my phone warrenty just expired a week ago... now I am really upset as it was not a cheep phone and I have a feeling it was my x-trail that may have caused it to die on me.

On a positive note... my spoiler is been put on this week. I also have the roof rails on now it look great!

thanks and have a great night!


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Gal-X said:


> hi all,
> 
> Well it has been about 2 months that I have owned my X-Trail.... and I LOVE it. I get compliments on it all the time.
> 
> ...


I had to use an adapter to plug my cell phone or our cooler into our CRV (a 2 into one unit from Radio Shack) as the connections did not line up. I have not tried anything on the X-Trail yet.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

nuke said:


> I had to use an adapter to plug my cell phone or our cooler into our CRV (a 2 into one unit from Radio Shack) as the connections did not line up. I have not tried anything on the X-Trail yet.



I never had any problem with the power adapter that came with the car - but I found it's position to be awkward - so I installed a new one and it works fine. In fact it is wired so that it is on all the time rather than just when the ingition is turned on.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

notaire said:


> I use regular gas, don't think higher octane will improve


I am curious about this. When I spoke to the service department they told me to use Hi Octane / Super gas. I though this to be strange but considering it's a four banger and it was new, well maybe there was a reason, so I have been using the higher octane fules. Am I wasting my money ? I neve had any idling or other problems (3500kms).


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> I am curious about this. When I spoke to the service department they told me to use Hi Octane / Super gas. I though this to be strange but considering it's a four banger and it was new, well maybe there was a reason, so I have been using the higher octane fules. Am I wasting my money ? I neve had any idling or other problems (3500kms).



Go to canadiandriver.com. Select "Auto Tech", then "Should you use high-octane premium gasoline". Think you're wasting money.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Wasting money 
Some vehicles call for 91 octane (my TSX is one of them) in order to squeeze a few more hp out of a higher compression engine. No need to put other than 87 Octane in this engine.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

In the X-Trail man. book it says use min 87 oct. and no need to use more than that in fact, it should be waste if money I think.
At the other hand, my focus is saying do not use more than 87 octain it may damage the engine!
So there you go!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Gal-X said:


> hi all,
> 
> Well it has been about 2 months that I have owned my X-Trail.... and I LOVE it. I get compliments on it all the time.
> 
> ...


Did they do a good job on the spoiler? does it look like the original? Bc. the end trims are different on roof rails on SE/XE. How much did it cost?
What about the cross rails, did you get them from the dealer? they are not listed in accessories? How much did it cost?

PS. Usually, when a warranty expires problems starts right after that as they say, "in some cases". I don't think your problem is from the car's output.

Thanks!


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Well I did it - I finally made the purchase - Ebony SE AWD. I hope to get it by this weekend and then I will update you all on pictures.

Here are some questions for you guys.

1. Has anyone tinted the back window? - I noticed in the dealership that it is not tinted, I wanted to get that tinted with the 2 front windows. What tint have you done?

2. I still have an oiption to undercoat it with spray. Should I?

Thanks.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Thinspirits said:


> Well I did it - I finally made the purchase - Ebony SE AWD. I hope to get it by this weekend and then I will update you all on pictures.
> 
> Here are some questions for you guys.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the purchase!
I was plannning on tinting the rear window and for security reasons would likely go with a dark grey. You may want to review some of the posts on tinting the sunroof as well..several members are considering this as well. In Canada you have to go with a light tint for the driver and passenger windows.

You will hear many different opinions on undercoating and the various annual oil sprays. My two cents worth...not worth it unless you plan on keeping the vehicle over 12 years if you regularly wash and underspray the vehicle.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

My rear & back windows came lightly tinted like many USA SUV's, the guys at dealership offer a light armor film & I could choose between 3 different tints.

I went with the lightly charcoal one, so now, the front windows look a little bit darker & the rear looks like limo tinted, that it´s a must here to reduce the intense sun...

Please, look my Xtrail pics where the windows look darker than regular, I'll take other set next week.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Some pictures of our X-Trail

I'll find another way to post the pictures.

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=666182&cat=25&val=1

http://www.cardomain.com/id/hagtex


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Thinspirits said:


> Well I did it - I finally made the purchase - Ebony SE AWD. I hope to get it by this weekend and then I will update you all on pictures.
> 
> Here are some questions for you guys.
> 
> ...



1) Yes I have had tinted the back and two front windows by the dealer. " Free "
2) Waste of money, you don't needed for at least 2-3 years, than you can have it done by after market people for a lot less money. Do not get extended warranty either, you can buy it again from outside and can buy it before your 3 year warranty expires.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Thanks NUKE!*


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> ..man that is a great looking X-trail. :thumbup:
> Time to get out the wax this weekend!


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

*Sunroof*

I went my to the dealer today for the noise coming from the sunroof of my X-Tail. He can't find the problem so he'll call the "techline" of Nissan and let me know if it's a known problem from the people of the techline. If not, l'll have to go again for a complete check-up of the sunroof. Stay tuned!


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

That X-Trail needs a chrome finisher on the tailpipe.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Scoobs said:


> That X-Trail needs a chrome finisher on the tailpipe.



Where can you get that ? Is it a special size ? Does it have to bought from Nissan ?


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Scoobs said:


> That X-Trail needs a chrome finisher on the tailpipe.


I am not convinced that a chrome tailpipe will add that much because of the way the muffler hangs under the car. What do you think?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Scoobs said:


> That X-Trail needs a chrome finisher on the tailpipe.


I bought one today from Canadian Tire but did not fit, I will have to exchange it. 

Nuke, I can not picture it unless I see it on the car and see if it suits, if not I'll take it back. One thing I wish I had a built in compass.

What is the maintenance schedule for this car? No specifications in the Owners manual.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

nuke said:


> I am not convinced that a chrome tailpipe will add that much because of the way the muffler hangs under the car. What do you think?


Nuke, you’re my next door neighbor your house number is 36 mine is 38! See yea!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Chrome Tailpipe Extender*

Hey!

Well my X-Trail is in, being prepared..hopefully for Friday! Long wait...AS for the Tailpipe Chrome Extender, it is available for the X-TRAIL from Nissan SRP $59.95 Canadian.... it is here at Nissan

http://www.nissan.ca/en/vehicles/general/gen_accessories.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Maintenance Schedule*

Hi again,

Here is the link for the mainenance schedule for any Nissan Canada car/suv/truck;

http://www.nissan.ca/en/owning/vehiclecare/vmschedule.asp

Hope this helps!

Stephen





Hagtex said:


> I bought one today from Canadian Tire but did not fit, I will have to exchange it.
> 
> Nuke, I can not picture it unless I see it on the car and see if it suits, if not I'll take it back. One thing I wish I had a built in compass.
> 
> What is the maintenance schedule for this car? No specifications in the Owners manual.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hey!
> 
> Well my X-Trail is in, being prepared..hopefully for Friday! Long wait...AS for the Tailpipe Chrome Extender, it is available for the X-TRAIL from Nissan SRP $59.95 Canadian.... it is here at Nissan
> 
> ...


That one is not for X-Trail, you should go to X-Trail accessories, beside it is cheeper @ Canadian Tire, plain straight is $5.99 fancy ones are $39.99.

http://www.nissan.ca/en/vehicles/xtrail/accessories.html


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> That one is not for X-Trail, you should go to X-Trail accessories, beside it is cheeper @ Canadian Tire, plain straight is $5.99 fancy ones are $39.99.
> 
> http://www.nissan.ca/en/vehicles/xtrail/accessories.html


Well if you get one to fit, be sure to post a picture. My only aftermarket accessory is a bug screen (preparing for that trip to Winnipeg in September but maybe all the bugs will be dead by then...I drove to Winnipeg in our CRV two years back in the middle of the summer and the car smelled for weeks with the decaying bugs stuck in the rad)

Hey your house does look like mine! No X-trails yet in my area, though! :thumbup:


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

*check out the steering wheel*

Check out this link.

http://www.nissan-global.com/EN/STORY/0,1299,SI9-CH179-LO3-TI820-CI619-IFY-MC109,00.html


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

*exhaust*










the finisher sort of makes the muffler disappear


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

That article was dated June 2003. It looks like the Canadian version has most of those refinements (except for that folding steering wheel...no real use for that). Your exhaust tip looks good, though (is that from Nissan?)


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey check out the rear reflectors on Scoobs rear bumper and then scroll up a few posts to mine. I am surprised there are differences. Both are LE models, and it looks as though Scoobs has the stability control


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

Sorry if you were mislead by my post. That's not my X-Trail, just a picture that I found showing an exhaust finisher. I believe the X-Trail in the picture is a 2003 from somewhere in Asia. 
When looking at the back of the x-Trail it did appear to me that all you see is the muffler, not the tailpipe. Putting a chrome tip on the tailpipe draws your attention to the tailpipe and away from that "big old muffler" hanging down there.


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

This is a picture of my sister-in-law's SE that she bought a month ago based on my recommendation. She is very happy with it. That's my wife's Honda Pilot in the background.


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

I like the wheel weights inside the wheel. It makes for a cleaner look. 










I also like the good job Nissan did of getting a full size spare inside the vehicle.


My sister-in-law's X-Trail really needs chrome exhaust finisher !!


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

Here's a picture of a Honda Pilot and an X-Trail in the Sauerland in Germany.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

*Another Road test Report from Auto123.com*

Here is the link:

http://www.auto123.com/en/info/news/roadtest,view,Nissan.spy?artid=27687


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

An honest evaluation. I am not sure what he was talking about describing the compartment lids as soft-touch plastics on the dash. Mine are hard plastic. Maybe we have not had hot enough weather in the past month to soften the plastic in southern Ontario?


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

That's neat the way you can take the bottom seat cushions in the back seat right out of the car. Use them to sit on when you forget to bring chairs somewhere.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Pround Owner of X-Trail!*

Well it finally arrived and parked in my driveway!! A whole 9K on it! Tomorrow were off to the U.S. for a day trip (picking up mail) so I will report back on our first real drive. I had the dealer change the stock tires to the new GoodYear Assurance TripleTreds ...driving home from the dealer all I could not even hear the tires...tomorrow will be a good test. They also supplied me with Winter Tires...GoodYear UltraGrip Ice mounted on rims...I have to go back sometime during the next few weeks as some of my accessories have not arrived so until then...no pictures to show.


Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Scoobs said:


> the finisher sort of makes the muffler disappear


These reflectors are at 2003 & earlier models, that's why I know from the rear if an Xtrail is previous than 2003.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Scoobs said:


>


The trunk cover can flip-up to avoid breakage.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Congrats SCHESBH

You'll love this SUV

Next week I'll go for the braking-in oil change: 1,000 kms (not in the service schedule, but I'm obsesive with these things)


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Congrats SCHESBH
> 
> You'll love this SUV
> 
> Next week I'll go for the braking-in oil change: 1,000 kms (not in the service schedule, but I'm obsesive with these things)


Nissan does not mention that new X-Trails have any break-in additives in the oil. Acura was specific in the manual and at the dealer that the first oil change should not be done earlier than recommended because of break-in additives. I was intending to hold off until around 8,000km following my trip to Winnipeg to change the oil. Much of our driving is highway on that vehicle and not too much stop and go.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Well it finally arrived and parked in my driveway!! A whole 9K on it! Tomorrow were off to the U.S. for a day trip (picking up mail) so I will report back on our first real drive. I had the dealer change the stock tires to the new GoodYear Assurance TripleTreds ...driving home from the dealer all I could not even hear the tires...tomorrow will be a good test. They also supplied me with Winter Tires...GoodYear UltraGrip Ice mounted on rims...I have to go back sometime during the next few weeks as some of my accessories have not arrived so until then...no pictures to show.
> 
> 
> Stephen



Congrats. & Good Luck!

Good Year Assurance Triple Treds should be good enough for winter, why do you need Ultra grip ice for? Same thing! Did you pay for them, if not it's ok than!

http://www.goodyearassurance.ca/

http://www.goodyear.ca/goodyeartire...e.jsp?prodline=Ultra+Grip+Ice&mrktarea=Winter


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

There are two chrome tail pipe finisher from Canadian Tire,
one is round and other one is oval. Round looks better in my opinion. I put the round one. If you check the C.T website it does not show but they are on the shelves in the stors. Prices are around $10.00 to $12.00

1-3/4"-2"
#16800/ 34-4056-4

1-3/4"-2"
#16801/34-4057-2


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Chrome Tail pipe (exhaust Finisher)*


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Hag,
That finisher looks great! I may put one on after my trip to Winnipeg. (leaving August 30 for 2 weeks). There are some 4x4 trails north of Sault ste marie at Batchawana Bay and I wanted to try these...maybe I will need the finisher to cover up a crushed tail pipe  
http://www.explorenorthernontario.com/index.html 
Regarding the snow tires, our old CRV had Duelers but the tread was not as agressive as with the X-Trail. They were really bad for stopping on ice and snow. Of course with the AWD, the car could always muscle out of very deep snow, although there as always a pull to one side.
I have Pirelli Snow sports on 16 inch wheels on my TSX because I was a little concerned with the 50 series tires on the stock 17 inch wheels and I take the car up north during the winter. These tires really stick to ice and stop well in ice and snow.
In the Quebec area, with all the snow they get, I think I would be considering an ice radial, even with all wheel drive for the extra security/safety especialy for stopping and turning on ice and snow. In Toronto area, the stock Nissan tires are ok in the winter, but there will be a few days in the winter we will have to be careful because the tires will not stop and turn as well as we might expect.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

By the way, the engine vibration got much better and almost none at 3200 km. which I am now.
I visited the dealer on Friday to get some touch up paint, they did not have it in stock yet, ( it is ordered and will come next week ). I saw my friend and asked him if I could to see/feel the vibration on another X-Trail. we checked and it was vorse than mine, probably I was comparing with my lexus which was a big mistake I guess!:


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Winter Tire comp.*

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=W


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

That finisher looks great. Now you just need to get under there with some heat resistant flat black paint and paint that muffler black again. I've noticed the mufflers on X-trails start off black and then the paint quickly wears off and you end up with a silver muffler. The muffler on my wife's Pilot is still black after 2 years.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Back from the U.S...*

Ok.. first trip with the X-Trail... Puupy love... grin (LOL) it was great!! Put it 250k in one day... ride was great and the tires... could not even hear. They said Sun all day in Montreal..yet it poured most of the way to NY State...the tire grip was amazing and I purposely went through large amounts of water with not hyrdoplaning... I love these tire.. the only noise I heard was from the Roof Rack which I have not taken off yet.

As for the Goodyear Assurance Triple Treads... I have gone through many tires over my life and always come back to GoodYear. When I saw the choise of tires that came with X-Trail.. it was a given.. I was going to change them and told my dealer so. they gave me a great price for the GoodYears with exchanging the stock X-Trail Tires. Why I out on the TripleTreads..well like teh X-Trail... I read nothing but positive comments on the Internet since they were released this year.

Why not keep them on during winter ... I could but this is Montreal!!! and even on my Altima I have ordered the GoodYear Ultra Grip Ice as well again for the many reviews on the Internet I read. I want to be safe... it's my life and the added extra protection, grip, will provide the safety I want for not only myself but my family.

Many reports after last year's winter in Montreal pointed that the insurance companies and Transport Quebec will be pushing for Winter tires on all vehicles. It has been proven ..all season tires are not safe in the winters we have!

On another note...my dealer orderded two items for me that are now available in Canada, one that I cursed not having today, many times. While shopping and also changing the baby (great location to do so)...I opened the back hatch many times and cursed having to grab by the lock/light bar.. they have a handle which is available for the X-Trail that can be installed.. you can see this on the Nissan Saudi Arabia X-Trail site.... I need a handle.. the other option was the ... well I will call it the Mercedes Benz Mirror signal lights... the side review mirrors have signals in them.. this is also available as well.

I had a laugh with my wife also.. I put my wallet down over the heated seat switch and accidentaly turned her on high.... ...let's say it was funny... airconditioning on.. and her rear getting hot!..lol

I am off tomorrow morning (Sunday) to strip the interior panels and will be installing ths sound dampening (Second Skin Audio - Damplifier) to the door panels and back end of the X-Trail. I will let you know the difference.. I have 100sq ft of the material. My boss (friend) who builds custom hot rods..talked me into doing this.. he said it makes a big difference not only for the sound system but insulating the car.

That's it for now... looking forward to your replies...





Hagtex said:


> Congrats. & Good Luck!
> 
> Good Year Assurance Triple Treds should be good enough for winter, why do you need Ultra grip ice for? Same thing! Did you pay for them, if not it's ok than!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Scoobs said:


> That finisher looks great. Now you just need to get under there with some heat resistant flat black paint and paint that muffler black again. I've noticed the mufflers on X-trails start off black and then the paint quickly wears off and you end up with a silver muffler. The muffler on my wife's Pilot is still black after 2 years.


I drow the car on a dusty road that day before I put the finisher, I washed it out and it is still black, if it gets ugly later on, I will deffinately get a special paint and paint it.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Ok.. first trip with the X-Trail... Puupy love... grin (LOL) it was great!! Put it 250k in one day... ride was great and the tires... could not even hear. They said Sun all day in Montreal..yet it poured most of the way to NY State...the tire grip was amazing and I purposely went through large amounts of water with not hyrdoplaning... I love these tire.. the only noise I heard was from the Roof Rack which I have not taken off yet.
> 
> As for the Goodyear Assurance Triple Treads... I have gone through many tires over my life and always come back to GoodYear. When I saw the choise of tires that came with X-Trail.. it was a given.. I was going to change them and told my dealer so. they gave me a great price for the GoodYears with exchanging the stock X-Trail Tires. Why I out on the TripleTreads..well like teh X-Trail... I read nothing but positive comments on the Internet since they were released this year.
> 
> ...




I was told the Ultra Grip Ice are very mushy tires. I'll look for new for 2004 Nokian Hakka RSI or Pirelli Scorpion Ice and Snow. Better choices to offer til it's my first SUV? For the TripleTred, I think it's a good choice, reviews are very positives.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Ok.. first trip with the X-Trail... Puupy love... grin (LOL) it was great!! Put it 250k in one day... ride was great and the tires... could not even hear. They said Sun all day in Montreal..yet it poured most of the way to NY State...the tire grip was amazing and I purposely went through large amounts of water with not hyrdoplaning... I love these tire.. the only noise I heard was from the Roof Rack which I have not taken off yet.
> 
> As for the Goodyear Assurance Triple Treads... I have gone through many tires over my life and always come back to GoodYear. When I saw the choise of tires that came with X-Trail.. it was a given.. I was going to change them and told my dealer so. they gave me a great price for the GoodYears with exchanging the stock X-Trail Tires. Why I out on the TripleTreads..well like teh X-Trail... I read nothing but positive comments on the Internet since they were released this year.
> 
> ...


Way to go Schesbh, we need to see some pictures after you do all those alterations and new things. :thumbup:


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Did you guys checked the site that I posted for the winter tires? It shows which are the best and rankings are there.

I am posting it again.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=W


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sound Damplifier...*

Well...got up at 7:00am, went to Dorval to pick up couple from Moncton NB that purchased my 1995 Camaro that I was selling on eBay that they won... went to my friends home...for 8:30am and came home at 6:30pm....he lives 10 minutes away from me.

Sound Dampening material is no joy to install but it was a great day to do this job... 23 degrees bright and sunny.

We took off all the X-Trail door panels, disconnected all the wires, removed the cheap and I do mean cheap/lousy $10.00 Panasonic 40 Watt Speakers with a magnet that would not even hold the door screws ...I am having my sound system installed on Tuesday...sigh... Then took off the plastic covering...

While I was doing all this my friend got ambitious and removed the complet back compartment..wheel well to the back seat...many screws and bolts.... Then we started... let's say we both had blood, cuts and crapes everywhere and our finger tips are numb!!!

The Damplifier (Second Skin) was applied to the back end of the X-Trail... up until the back seat. As for the doors, all the metal was covered and the seams taped with Aluminum tape. We did both the inside panel and outside interior panel. The X-Trail has remarkable openings to do this!

As for the Damplifier, my friend who is the president of the East Coast Hot Rod Association for Canada and has experience with this quoted that this was the best material he has seen and every used.

We layed the damlifier sheets on the ground in full sun, then used it as needed, it was so easy to apply, form, press, etc... it stuck to everything!!! no mess or heat gun needed. 

We only had to clean our feet (barefoot) to remove the access damlifier that stuck to our bottom soles.... needed varsal to remove!

We then took the X-Trail for a test drive on the Trans Can then the service roads...what a difference.. not only did the stock radio sound great and had real base, it was so quiet in the car!..

It was worth the bruising...the pain and the blood and I would recommend this for anyone who wants the peace and quiet in a car and also to enjoy their sound system.

Tomorrow the car goes off to get Sherlocked (Vehicle Marking 38% discount on insurance with this in Quebec) and also an Alarm system with Remote started etc.

I will keep you up to date.

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Everything "Sounds" great but.............










:showpics: :showpics: :showpics: :showpics: :showpics:


----------



## second skin rep (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad you liked the second skin!
did you notice a reduction in road noise? engin noise? exhaust?

sounds like it was well worth
Gladd to hear it!

ANT


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Did you guys checked the site that I posted for the winter tires? It shows which are the best and rankings are there.
> 
> I am posting it again.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=W



Yes, l did (once a week during the last 2 years). Reviews of the Scorpion are positives but only 27 000 miles are reported by bigger and heavier SUV than the X-TRAIL (Pathfinder, X5, Sequoia). Anybody having info about these tires? Thanks!


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Well...got up at 7:00am, went to Dorval to pick up couple from Moncton NB that purchased my 1995 Camaro that I was selling on eBay that they won... went to my friends home...for 8:30am and came home at 6:30pm....he lives 10 minutes away from me.
> 
> Sound Dampening material is no joy to install but it was a great day to do this job... 23 degrees bright and sunny.
> 
> ...



Stephen - congrats on getting your Xtrail finally ! I have a suggestion - after you finish all these upgrades and enhancements, this is going to be a one rockin' v e h i c l e - so I think you should put the car up for sale. I figure you can get more than you paid for it......


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*What a great idea!!!*

The wife would kill me!!!! LOL I went back to my dealer to get two clips that i broke off while removing the back part of the compartment (Tire area) anyways I showed them the doors and the sound dampening.. they could not believe the work and amount that went into it.

I have to admit my firgers today (this morning ) have cuts and ache everywhere even as I type...it was a job but worth it. I am home at the moment while my car is being Sherlocked and an alarm system installed, well they gave me a loaner, a CRV one year old!!! I am glad that I did not purchase the CRV... I could list what I do not like about it but I will not waste the space...

As for the noise reduction that I think Anthony asked about (Welcome aboard) first the door panels when you nock on them sound like tin without the dampening material....now they sound like a strong piece of metal.. with great bass.

It is a pleasure driving now and the differece with the one layer of Damplifier applied. The road noise is so much better...I laughed on the road today with my son.... I could hear squeaks( did I spell that correctly?) that I could not hear before...it was something moving in the back astorage container area. Also I can now hear the noise a lot clearer of the rood rack and luggage rack that are installed and I have not removed as of yet.

So is the Damplifier and the time to install worth it..yes...and I will have more on that tomorrow after the sound system goes in.

I know that you all want picture...they will be coming as soon as everything is done...sigh...I promise.

Stephen



mfreedman said:


> Stephen - congrats on getting your Xtrail finally ! I have a suggestion - after you finish all these upgrades and enhancements, this is going to be a one rockin' v e h i c l e - so I think you should put the car up for sale. I figure you can get more than you paid for it......


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Largest Canada & International threat..... Why?????*

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## X_Trailer (Jul 30, 2004)

*Mirror signal lights*



SCHESBH said:


> On another note...my dealer orderded two items for me that are now available in Canada, one that I cursed not having today, many times. While shopping and also changing the baby (great location to do so)...I opened the back hatch many times and cursed having to grab by the lock/light bar.. they have a handle which is available for the X-Trail that can be installed.. you can see this on the Nissan Saudi Arabia X-Trail site.... I need a handle.. the other option was the ... well I will call it the Mercedes Benz Mirror signal lights... the side review mirrors have signals in them.. this is also available as well.


Hi SCHESBH!
Thanks for your exciting thread posting here.

Have a quick question for you. 
"Mercedes Benz Mirror signal lights" you mentioned is available in Canada?
I checked Nissan Mid East website and saw that Chrome Side mirror cover, it looks great,,, but I don't know how to order it.
How didi you order those accessories in Canada?
I live in Ottawa.

Appreciate your help!

HJ


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Have any of you guys ever searched for "x-trail" on ebay - I did - and I found 2 useful things - one is a new Cargo liner 9http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7916455892&category=63690) and the other is different type of spoiler. 

Has anyone ever seen this?

Pictures of my xtrail to come very soon - :fluffy:


----------



## miu (Aug 24, 2004)

just to say hi, 

my gf just got her White LE about a week ago, she is loving everying min of it,
so far we have the front, back and sunroof tinted, got a hid system on order,

great thread we got here, :thumbup:


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

miu said:


> just to say hi,
> 
> my gf just got her White LE about a week ago, she is loving everying min of it,
> so far we have the front, back and sunroof tinted, got a hid system on order,
> ...


Hi,
Where did you get the sunroof tinted, and how did it turn out?
Thanks


----------



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

Hagtex,
Did you ever get the noise in the sunroof fixed? If so do you know what was causing it. I too have the same noise coming from the sunroof in my SE.
thanks.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Yes they are available in Canada*

The Chrome Side Signal Mirror Covers are available in Canada. Call Metro Nissan in Montreal (My Friends dealership) and speak to Serge Basinet (514-366-8931).

There are several accessories that are available... now... I contacted Nissan Mid East and spoke to the head of parts who gave me the Nismo Part numbers I wanted and pricing since I was going to order them from him.. they were extremely helpful and polite! He suggested I speak to my friend before ordering it from him and I did. With the part numbers they were able to order them.. it will take up to Three months.. but It's worth the wait. I can't mention pricing for these.. but I can tell you.. the price is worth it and very reasonable.





X_Trailer said:


> Hi SCHESBH!
> Thanks for your exciting thread posting here.
> 
> Have a quick question for you.
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Cargo Liner*

I have the cargo liner along with another member here (Mitch) and we both purchased them on eBay. They are a perfect fit and work very well!

Stephen




Thinspirits said:


> Have any of you guys ever searched for "x-trail" on ebay - I did - and I found 2 useful things - one is a new Cargo liner 9http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7916455892&category=63690) and the other is different type of spoiler.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen this?
> 
> Pictures of my xtrail to come very soon - :fluffy:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Hid and Tint*

Two questions... where did you get the HID system from and are they safe for the standard wiring. I have searched the H4 replacement bulbs and will be purchasing the Sylvania Siverstar that everyone is raving about... since they lowered the temperature of the new HID's the Sylvania bulb is near the same quality but cheaper. I saw them at Canadian Tire for $27.00 each.

As for the Tint on the SunRoof....The Nissan Dealer does not recommend this and neither does Lebeau which ( I saw yesterday ) a glass specialist in Quebec... Please let us know.

Welcom aboard!



miu said:


> just to say hi,
> 
> my gf just got her White LE about a week ago, she is loving everying min of it,
> so far we have the front, back and sunroof tinted, got a hid system on order,
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Why don't we arrange a group buy for the chrome signal mirror covers???? or maybe other parts for our Xtrails???

I guess the bigger amount of products bought can help reduce pricing, delivery time & maybe more choices.

Please, check prices & maybe I'll be in with some accesories, specially because I'm going to hire a mailing adress @ USA

I need the rubbermats for my Xtrail, because we just can get the carpet ones at Mexico.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*2nd Day install....*

Another long day...huge install...but worth it..

Well this time the front end (Dash) was removed....along again with the doors and back inside panels. Started at 9:00am finished at 5:00pm...

The Premium Speaker system is a joke that comes with the X-Trail...If you want your system to sound better... replace the speakers. If you do so... make sure that you make a pattern in one inch wood and cut out a mounting plate for this. All the doors use the same 6.5" speakers but the from use components with the tweeter mounted under the (left and right) cloth panel on your dash. I replaced these as well since the crossover is a joke...put in real component set.

Well the Kenwood 7015 (Double Din) installed beautifully! The oroginal comes out the other slides in..as for the wiring, just purchase a Nissan Wiring Harness. I was glad that I had the Nissan Electronic Service Manual since it showed me where everything is located for making removal easier.

Then came the Sirius tuner, Weather Tuner and TV Tuner along with the respected antennas. The only thing missing is the Navigation system which I will pick up on eBay...

With the Dampening material the system sounds great! I love the Sirius radio... pure digital radio..and I have CNN in my car...(I am a news junkie)..

That's it for now.. except for the other items that Nissan still has not received... and I know PICTURES.. I will start taking some this week...

Take care,

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I will call tomorrw*

HI,

I will call my friend tomorrow and ask him to update a list for me of what is available and pricing. As for a U.S. mailing address, I did that years ago... worth the money spent and savings that I get regarding deliveries and the ease now of ordering in the U.S.






manuelga said:


> Why don't we arrange a group buy for the chrome signal mirror covers???? or maybe other parts for our Xtrails???
> 
> I guess the bigger amount of products bought can help reduce pricing, delivery time & maybe more choices.
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's the best for me living 1,000 kms south of the border, with that I can order things in advance & later go to pick them.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

fugitive said:


> Hagtex,
> Did you ever get the noise in the sunroof fixed? If so do you know what was causing it. I too have the same noise coming from the sunroof in my SE.
> thanks.


The noise was comming from the front wind braker panell on a very bumpy road and it wasn't that noticable. It does not happen all the time and if it does, I just slightly hit the thing with my hand and it stops. Not worthed to complain to dealer about.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Schesbh,

May I find out where did you get the Nissan Electronic Service Manual? I have been trying to find one for the X-Trail. Could you please point me to the link for download? 

Thanks.




SCHESBH said:


> Another long day...huge install...but worth it..
> 
> Well this time the front end (Dash) was removed....along again with the doors and back inside panels. Started at 9:00am finished at 5:00pm...
> 
> ...


----------



## miu (Aug 24, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> Hi,
> Where did you get the sunroof tinted, and how did it turn out?
> Thanks


Got the tint done at Richmond. with the XL sunroof, it do shine in more lite, we get it tint with 20%, turn out great, actually didn't really change alot when u are looking from the inside out. but do keep some heat out.


----------



## miu (Aug 24, 2004)

*HID*

My friend shop is getting the HID system for me, he have the same H4 system on his Mitsubishi Montero Limited. Most aftermarket HID system is design for projector light houseing. Having the projector HID system install we will actually lose more like, because of all the refector in our light housing. 
Lucky with the H4 they just came out with a set that work with the reflextor housing, 

I am not sure why Dealer would not recommend tinting the sunroof, don't really see the problem there. It is just adding a thin film of tint on to it.
so far we don't see any con for tinting the sunroof. 



SCHESBH said:


> Two questions... where did you get the HID system from and are they safe for the standard wiring. I have searched the H4 replacement bulbs and will be purchasing the Sylvania Siverstar that everyone is raving about... since they lowered the temperature of the new HID's the Sylvania bulb is near the same quality but cheaper. I saw them at Canadian Tire for $27.00 each.
> 
> As for the Tint on the SunRoof....The Nissan Dealer does not recommend this and neither does Lebeau which ( I saw yesterday ) a glass specialist in Quebec... Please let us know.
> 
> Welcom aboard!


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Two questions... where did you get the HID system from and are they safe for the standard wiring. I have searched the H4 replacement bulbs and will be purchasing the Sylvania Siverstar that everyone is raving about... since they lowered the temperature of the new HID's the Sylvania bulb is near the same quality but cheaper. I saw them at Canadian Tire for $27.00 each.
> 
> As for the Tint on the SunRoof....The Nissan Dealer does not recommend this and neither does Lebeau which ( I saw yesterday ) a glass specialist in Quebec... Please let us know.
> 
> Welcom aboard!


What's the deal with these Sylvania Silverstar bulbs ? Do they simply replace the bulbs in the headlights now ? What's the big advantage ? Brighter ? Prettier ? Please educate me - I am not of the knowing of these things. 

On another note I got roof rails, the tailpipe finisher and sill protectors today. Will install tonight. Would still love a higher arm rest console though.....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*X-trail Accessories*

Hi Schesbh!

Congrats on your (relatively) new X-Trail !
I'm also located in Montreal (actually in Laval) and at the momoent driving a Spec-V.
I will be getting my new X-trail by the end of September and was very interested by your post.

Which dealer to you go to for your accessories? (metro-nissan?)
Do you have any pics of the exterior side mirrors with integrated signalling lights? (I will be interested in this as well)

I went on the Nissan Saudi Arabia site but could not see/find the grab handle you were describing... could you give me the link?

Also did you notice on the rear bumber this rectangular plate? I was told that it usually houses an extra brake light required on european models! Instead of having this plate I would sure mount the extra light that is suppose to be there instead...just my preference; perhaps your dealer could also source this accessory? 

Finally since the X-trail has the same QR25 engine as the Spec-V I will be looking to upgrade the header (Hotshot) getting rid of this per-cat which caused so much problems to the engine and at the same time getting a few more HP. BTW can any of you explain how come the X-trail with the same engine only has 165 HP/170 ft-lb compared to 175HP /180 ftlb for the Spec-V? Is it a question of air intake?

ValBoo.



SCHESBH said:


> Ok.. first trip with the X-Trail... Puupy love... grin (LOL) it was great!! Put it 250k in one day... ride was great and the tires... could not even hear. They said Sun all day in Montreal..yet it poured most of the way to NY State...the tire grip was amazing and I purposely went through large amounts of water with not hyrdoplaning... I love these tire.. the only noise I heard was from the Roof Rack which I have not taken off yet.
> 
> As for the Goodyear Assurance Triple Treads... I have gone through many tires over my life and always come back to GoodYear. When I saw the choise of tires that came with X-Trail.. it was a given.. I was going to change them and told my dealer so. they gave me a great price for the GoodYears with exchanging the stock X-Trail Tires. Why I out on the TripleTreads..well like teh X-Trail... I read nothing but positive comments on the Internet since they were released this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ValBoo said:


> Also did you notice on the rear bumber this rectangular plate? I was told that it usually houses an extra brake light required on european models! Instead of having this plate I would sure mount the extra light that is suppose to be there instead...just my preference; perhaps your dealer could also source this accessory?



It's the rear fog light, I have no idea if Canadian version have 'em.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> What's the deal with these Sylvania Silverstar bulbs ? Do they simply replace the bulbs in the headlights now ? What's the big advantage ? Brighter ? Prettier ? Please educate me - I am not of the knowing of these things.
> 
> On another note I got roof rails, the tailpipe finisher and sill protectors today. Will install tonight. Would still love a higher arm rest console though.....



Can you post some pictures so we can see how they look!

Thanks


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Can you post some pictures so we can see how they look!
> 
> Thanks


Sorry I adon't know how to post pictures. A little help please. 

As for the Kick Plates (this is the official NISSAN name for this part) I can tell you that I really like this 'upgrade'. It looks great IMO. if I can ever figure out how to post a picture I will do so !

The roof rails and tail pipe finished look ok but save your money and buy the part from Canadian Tire. It will look just as good for alot less $.

As for the roof rails - great to have for transport of bikes or a canoe or soemthing but ruins the view with the sun roof open AND more importantly creates MUCH more air flow noise. So much so that I will probably take them off until I need them.

Spent hours washing, waxing and tinkering this evening. What a gorgeous Summer night finally. Tried to take some photos but it was too dark. Remind me next time - pay someone else to do the waxing thing. There are parts of me that hurt now that I didn't know could hurt at all. I suppose well worth it but for sure, I'll tkae any wager BTW - it rains Thursday.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

You can load pics @ www.photobucket.com it's really easy to do it.

At the bottom of each pic there are three lines, just copy+paste the IMG line (the third one).


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sylvania Silverstar bulbs*

Mitch,

The bulbs replace the current one that you have installed now and provide you with a cleaner whiter (Kelvin) light. These are street legal and do not cost as much as HID's. You can look at them at the Sylvania web site. I have seen very good reviews on a few web sites about them. The problem with HID lights if they are not done properly is that they can burn the standard wires that came with the car due to the power requirements.

Stephen





mfreedman said:


> What's the deal with these Sylvania Silverstar bulbs ? Do they simply replace the bulbs in the headlights now ? What's the big advantage ? Brighter ? Prettier ? Please educate me - I am not of the knowing of these things.
> 
> On another note I got roof rails, the tailpipe finisher and sill protectors today. Will install tonight. Would still love a higher arm rest console though.....


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> What's the deal with these Sylvania Silverstar bulbs ? Do they simply replace the bulbs in the headlights now ? What's the big advantage ? Brighter ? Prettier ? Please educate me - I am not of the knowing of these things.


Go to Hondapilot.org and search for Sylvania Silverstars. You'll find numerous threads discussing these bulbs as well as other alternatives from different manufacturers. The concensus seems to be that the light is whiter so that they appear to be brighter. Be advised however that they also have a high failure rate.
There are also some X-Trail pictures over there.

here's a link to start with

http://hondapilot.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1332&highlight=silverstars


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Scoobs said:


> Go to Hondapilot.org and search for Sylvania Silverstars. You'll find numerous threads discussing these bulbs as well as other alternatives from different manufacturers. The concensus seems to be that the light is whiter so that they appear to be brighter. Be advised however that they also have a high failure rate.
> There are also some X-Trail pictures over there.
> 
> here's a link to start with
> ...


So the Silver Stars are straight up replacements for the bulbs in use now ? Just take those out put in these Syvania and that's all there is to it ??


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

you can find many threads here about sylvania's:

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=271941

What I've read is that they're great except while raining, but I've never tried them.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Silverstar*

Mitch,

Just go to Canuck Tire buy two of them and replace the ones in your X-Trail and enjoy, that's it. I am purchasing mine tomorrow, with so many positive reviews.. I am going to give it a shot.

Take care,

Stephen




mfreedman said:


> So the Silver Stars are straight up replacements for the bulbs in use now ? Just take those out put in these Syvania and that's all there is to it ??


----------



## X_Trailer (Jul 30, 2004)

*Available Accessories?*



SCHESBH said:


> HI,
> 
> I will call my friend tomorrow and ask him to update a list for me of what is available and pricing. As for a U.S. mailing address, I did that years ago... worth the money spent and savings that I get regarding deliveries and the ease now of ordering in the U.S.


Did you get any feedback from your friend?
I would appreciate your effort to give joyful ride to others including myself.
Thanks in advance,
-HJ-


----------



## X_Trailer (Jul 30, 2004)

*Maxdax in Singapore*

Just for your information only!!!!!

Couple of weeks ago I got reply from Maxdax sales person regarding to X-Trail accessories below;

- Side Mirror Garnish: S$65 (~C$50)
- Tail Lamp Garnish: S$120 (~C$92)

Shipping for both items together is S$35 (~C$27)

I realized that Maxdax 'Side Mirror Garnish' doesn't have 'Signal light' function,
Nissan Mid-East has Signal Side Mirror chrome Cover though,
so I'll try to contact Montreal Dealer which Stephen mentioned before.

Tail Lamp Granish, I don't know it's worth to try.
Anybody has seen this Tail Lamp Granish installed on X-Trail?

-HJ


----------



## VIGIL (Jul 19, 2004)

I've contacted Metro Nissan in Montreal and have the prices for these parts :

hatch handle ( part k0606-9h000) : 257$
side mirrors with flashers (part k6350-9h000): 212$ each


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Still waiting*

Hi,

I went in today for more accessories that I had ordered thate arrived to be installed the headlight covers and hood deflector... I waited to Serge to come in but he did not. I will call him on Monday and ask him to fax me the list ...

Stephen




X_Trailer said:


> Did you get any feedback from your friend?
> I would appreciate your effort to give joyful ride to others including myself.
> Thanks in advance,
> -HJ-


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Maxdax*

I spoke with Maxdax serveral weeks ago as well, inquiring about their X-Trail Side Steps.. but thecost was to much to send to Canada. I like teh tail lamp garnish but never persued it or saw anyone that had them installed.

Stephen



X_Trailer said:


> Just for your information only!!!!!
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I got reply from Maxdax sales person regarding to X-Trail accessories below;
> 
> ...


----------



## VIGIL (Jul 19, 2004)

*FRENCH X-TRAIL WEBSITE*

For those like me that are french speeking, there's a good french (France) website about the x-trail. There's alot of information over there.

Here's the link : www.x-trail.fr.st/


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Please, I don't understand wich is the tail light garnish that you're talking about, 

Is the square piece at the rear bumper?

If that's what you're talking about I can take pics turned off & on.

I don't know why but I can't open the accesories page of the Xtrail @ Mideast page, maybe is there but I can't see there.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sylvania SilverStar and Tail Light*

Ok...

The Tail Light Garnish is a chrom piece sold by Madax that goes around teh two back tailights...it mounts over the two signal/backup lights on each side.

I just came in from outside and installed the Sylvania Silverstars.. HD4 or 9003. It took me a total of 2 minutes... compared to my Altima this was a breeze!.. I turned on the lights and WOW a clean clear white light!!! big difference. I will let you know more as I drive with it... I purchased them at Canuck Tire for $27.95 each....let's see how long they last. I kept my old ones incase one burns out I will have a replacement until I gret another.

Stephen




manuelga said:


> Please, I don't understand wich is the tail light garnish that you're talking about,
> 
> Is the square piece at the rear bumper?
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Called...*

I received a call tonight about 8:30pm from Nissan Canada asking me all sort of questions concerning my purchase... she asked me if I had any suggestions and I mentioned the Nissan Accessories to her...that who every made the Market Survey took the wrong demographics... concerning the availablility or lack of, here in Canada. She was going to pass on the information. She also told me that I will be receiving several packages in the mail about my X-Trail, warranties, etc... 

It was an interesting conversation.... first time I had ever received a follow up concerning a Nissan Purchase.


I was to say impressed....


Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> The Tail Light Garnish is a chrom piece sold by Madax that goes around teh two back tailights...it mounts over the two signal/backup lights on each side.


Ups, sorry, I guess it was the rear fog light


----------



## X_Trailer (Jul 30, 2004)

*Nissan-ME X-Trail Accessories*



manuelga said:


> Please, I don't understand wich is the tail light garnish that you're talking about,
> 
> Is the square piece at the rear bumper?
> 
> ...


Here's a link to Nissan-ME X-Trail Accessories ;

http://www.nissan-me.com/xtrail/xtrail_accessories.htm

-HJ


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've seing the page but It doesn't open each accesory, I guess it's mozilla's firefox or something like, but I've looked at other Nissan Web sites (Including Singapore) & I've seing almost all accesories. :thumbup:


----------



## X_Trailer (Jul 30, 2004)

*Sylvania Silverstars HD4 or 9003?*

Hi,
How did you decide to go with 9003ST SiverStar for X-Trail?
I couldn't find X-Trail model from Sylvania's website as US doesn't have X-trail ^.^
Almost every Nissan models are using different Siverstar numbers according to Sylvania's replacement guides.

-HJ



SCHESBH said:


> Ok...
> 
> The Tail Light Garnish is a chrom piece sold by Madax that goes around teh two back tailights...it mounts over the two signal/backup lights on each side.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Lights*

Sylvania's website along with many others in the U.S. does not list the X-Trail since they have no market for it in the U.S..... (no comment) as for choosing the Silverstars... the Manual that no one reads..heheh that came with our X-Trail lists all the bulbs and their associated numbers.... The X-Trail uses H4 which is a 9003 and the Fog Lamps use and H11. All the bulbs and replacement numbers are listed in our manual.

Stephen




X_Trailer said:


> Hi,
> How did you decide to go with 9003ST SiverStar for X-Trail?
> I couldn't find X-Trail model from Sylvania's website as US doesn't have X-trail ^.^
> Almost every Nissan models are using different Siverstar numbers according to Sylvania's replacement guides.
> ...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

ValBoo said:


> .........
> I will be getting my new X-trail by the end of September and was very interested by your post.
> .........
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen / Hi Manuelga,

Since you two seem to be most active in this X-trail thread...

Manuelga mentioned this in a previous post ...but I saw no answer: the X-trail (mexico) advertises 180 HP and the X-trail (Canada) only shows 165 HP

Do any of you know what happened with the missing 15 HP and reason why this is ???

ValBoo.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Just a clue.

Mex version is just FWD, most of Canadian Xtrails are AWD, maybe that could be the difference.

I'm going to check other countries Nissan websites looking for specs for the QR25DE equipped Xtrails.

Let's see if them could clarify the doubt.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Data from each country Nissan websites for the QR25DE engine @ Xtrail:

Canada [email protected] rpm / [email protected]

Latin America:

México [email protected],000rpm / [email protected]
Argentina [email protected],000rpm / 25 kgm(245 Nm)@4000rpm
Colombia 132Kw(180ps)@6000rpm / 245Nm(25.0kg-m)@4.000rpm
Costa Rica 132Kw(180ps)@6000rpm / 245Nm(25.0kg-m)@4.000rpm
Guatemala 180hp (rpm not specified) / 245Nm (rpm not specified)
Panama 180hp (rpm not specified) / 245Nm (rpm not specified)
Perú [email protected],000rpm / [email protected],000rpm

Europe

Austria 121Kw(165PS)@6000rpm / [email protected]
Croatia 121Kw(165PS)@6000rpm / [email protected]


I'll continue later but as I'm seing......

This is a mess I have no idea why the differences.

Mexican Smog control is very strict like the Californian so that doesn't make the difference.


I'm remembering a data... 

Same car, same specifications, different name:

Canada: Sentra SE-R (not the Spec V) has [email protected]
US: Sentra 2.5S it's also [email protected]
Mexico: Sentra LE again with [email protected]

Considering these, it's evident there are 2 different versions of the QR25DE, so IMHO:

Canadian version has the one like the Sentra SE-R (not the Spec-V) at the Xtrail.

And other countries (including México) have the Spec-V version at the Xtrail (with a 5hp gain due to a better breathing).

AGAIN these has to be checked in a deeper way & I think there is no reason why the differences.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

X_Trailer said:


> Here's a link to Nissan-ME X-Trail Accessories ;
> 
> http://www.nissan-me.com/xtrail/xtrail_accessories.htm
> 
> -HJ


Thanks for the link. There is one option there that I am interested in :

*Multi purpose center console*

Do you know if this console is taller than the standard one - I find that I have to lean over to my right to get my elbow on the top of the console. I wish it was about 4 " higher.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Missing 15 HP (Can - Mex)*



manuelga said:


> Data from each country Nissan websites for the QR25DE engine @ Xtrail:
> 
> Canada [email protected] rpm / [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hi again,

Thanks for all that data !

As you say it couldn't be smog control.
And it is definetly not FWD vs AWD since the data is given at the flywheel.
You are right about the SE-r and spec V (165 vs 175) but both have the same air intake with secondary butterfly ...

hummm ??? maybe I'll post and ask questions in the QR25 engine section in the sentra, we'll see...

By the way, could we make a suggestion to the "forum mediators": why not have a section dedicated for the X-trail ? (we know, we know, model is not avail in US; but so what)

Later,
ValBoo.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

ValBoo said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Thanks for all that data !
> 
> ...


Manuelga,

I found this post in the QR25 section:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=13182&highlight=se-r+spec-v

see post #11 by "Red SE-R"...
Apparently it's all due to a more restictive exhaust!
but then again this takes us from 165 to 175 HP there are still 5 HP missing.

ValBoo.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Console*

Mitch,


When I was at the dealer last week he mentioned that he was inquiring about the console for his brother who has an X-Trail and also asked about this. When we last talked I inqures as well when you mentioned the consule..I will follow up tomorrow.

Stephen




mfreedman said:


> Thanks for the link. There is one option there that I am interested in :
> 
> *Multi purpose center console*
> 
> Do you know if this console is taller than the standard one - I find that I have to lean over to my right to get my elbow on the top of the console. I wish it was about 4 " higher.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*SilverStar light follow up...*

Being paranoid I tool my Latima to a wedding in the Old Port Montreal last nighi since I did not want my new baby broken into or stolen.... my reliable Altima is still going strong 350,000K (1995)....anyways tonight I took the Altima out... these lights are brighter and I had a few people flash me thinking I had my hi beams on... th eone thing I did notice and this has been mentioned on several boards that the light pattern is lower... I will be readjusting the beam tomorrow to bring it up a little.

I will let you know...

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ValBoo said:
 

> Apparently it's all due to a more restictive exhaust!
> but then again this takes us from 165 to 175 HP there are still 5 HP missing.
> 
> ValBoo.


I knew it has to be something not so "terrible" or impossible to be fixed.... I've read somewhere (Can't remember if here or at Nissanmexico.org) that somebody put Hotshot headers @ it's Xtrail & it fits without any trouble or mod. with the obvious hp gain.

Soooo, if anybody has a Xtrail & a SpecV or Altima 2.5 PLEASE get the HS Header & take a lot of pics, put their Xperience and if it doesn't fit (Honestly I guess it fits without any doubt) could put at the other car.

Ahh maybe Nismo header could be better for warranty purposes.

Another clue considering the exhaust.. maybe the more restrictive one is better for Xtreme Canadian weather conditions (just an idea).


----------



## xsurfer1 (Aug 30, 2004)

hi Everyone, I just purchased the SE AWD A/T in Silver. Love the vehicle, especially the gigantic sun-roof. I'm wondering if anyone has used Scotchguard to protect the neoprene fabric seats. The person I bought the car from didn't recommend it because she said that it attracts dust. But, I have 2 small kids and I'm not sure how if this fabric stains easily? Does anyone have any experience/knowledge on this? 

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*HP*



manuelga said:


> I knew it has to be something not so "terrible" or impossible to be fixed.... I've read somewhere (Can't remember if here or at Nissanmexico.org) that somebody put Hotshot headers @ it's Xtrail & it fits without any trouble or mod. with the obvious hp gain.
> 
> Soooo, if anybody has a Xtrail & a SpecV or Altima 2.5 PLEASE get the HS Header & take a lot of pics, put their Xperience and if it doesn't fit (Honestly I guess it fits without any doubt) could put at the other car.
> 
> ...



Manuelga,
You are right! I also saw the Hotshot header used on X-trail on "CarDomain"
About the Hotshot products I did both mods (header and cai) on my spec V; I was very pleased with their products.
I talked to Hotshot last week and they confirmed their header will fit the X-trail's QR25. Now I still want to take physical dimensions on an X-trail for the cold air intake. I definitely plan to order parts from Hotshot so hopefully these would be here by the time I get my X-trail in October. I will wait for afew thousand Km break-in period and then do the mods, I will take pics but those will only come in a few months... 


I guess I will also look into the exhaust if it is holding 10 HP or so...
I don't think the exhaust change would make any differance in our winters since I never had any problem with my Spec-V. Only the hard/stiff suspension (made even stiffer in -10 deg C winter temp) and the rough roads bothered me, that's why I'm getting the X-trail for winter. After all, lets face it (I'm sure most of my Quebec buddies would agree here) the Spec-V wasn't meant to wear fat winter tires and steel rims !


Later,
ValBoo.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

^^^^^^^
If that mod could be done.... I guess that many of us will go for them... :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Personally I wouldn't go for the CAI because I get the Xtrail to face stone paved streets at my hometown & also heavy rains that put me away for any intake mod. but I'll go for HS/Nismo headers & UR pulley if it fits.

Nismo (just because of the brand) to help reduce the terrible waranty policies here @ México.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Manuelga,
> You are right! I also saw the Hotshot header used on X-trail on "CarDomain"
> About the Hotshot products I did both mods (header and cai) on my spec V; I was very pleased with their products.
> I talked to Hotshot last week and they confirmed their header will fit the X-trail's QR25. Now I still want to take physical dimensions on an X-trail for the cold air intake. I definitely plan to order parts from Hotshot so hopefully these would be here by the time I get my X-trail in October. I will wait for afew thousand Km break-in period and then do the mods, I will take pics but those will only come in a few months...
> ...


An extra 10HP would be nice to have. I would love this mod. Would appreciate if you would keep us informed. Can you provide a link for these HOT SHOT products ?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

manuelga said:


> ^^^^^^^
> If that mod could be done.... I guess that many of us will go for them... :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Personally I wouldn't go for the CAI because I get the Xtrail to face stone paved streets at my hometown & also heavy rains that put me away for any intake mod. but I'll go for HS/Nismo headers & UR pulley if it fits.
> ...



Manuelga,

Funny you mention UR pulley because that is also a part I was looking into since I used it on my Spec-V.
I have sent an e-mail message last Friday to "Unorthodox Racing" to see if the crank pulley of the spec-V could be used on the X-trail (QR25). I have yet to hear back from them. Since you seem interested, I will let you know what they say ... as soon as I get a reply.

ValBoo.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

YEEES Xtrail performance mods are starting hehehehehehe :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Let's wait for UR answer

Hotshot link is: http://www.hotshot.com/main.htm


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*HotShot*



mfreedman said:


> An extra 10HP would be nice to have. I would love this mod. Would appreciate if you would keep us informed. Can you provide a link for these HOT SHOT products ?


Hi,
where are you from?

perhaps it wasn't clear: the 10 or 15 HP seem to be from a restrictive exhaust (reported on other posts).

If you take care of the exhaust then ADDITIONALLY you can gain just as much with header and CAI mods.

The link is simply: "hotshot.com"

For your info, you can learn a whole load of stuff about the QR25 engine in this forum under "Sentra, Pulsar....." and sub section "QR25 2.5L Engine"
And also of course in "NissanPerformanceMag.com" you will see pics of the header installation there.

Later,
ValBoo.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

There's also another forum more focused in B15 sentras:

http://www.b15sentra.net/

I've never entered there but I've heard they know many things about the QR25DE


----------



## VIGIL (Jul 19, 2004)

xsurfer1 said:


> hi Everyone, I just purchased the SE AWD A/T in Silver. Love the vehicle, especially the gigantic sun-roof. I'm wondering if anyone has used Scotchguard to protect the neoprene fabric seats. The person I bought the car from didn't recommend it because she said that it attracts dust. But, I have 2 small kids and I'm not sure how if this fabric stains easily? Does anyone have any experience/knowledge on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!



I've used scotchguard on my seats and i've had no problem with it. Don't be afraid to spray alot of it. My young boy dropped icecream on it and no stain.As for the dust thing, didn't notice more dust.


----------



## VIGIL (Jul 19, 2004)

For info on our engine there is also this other website: WWW.QR25DE.NET


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm glad to see so many happy new X-Trail owners in North America (Canada and Mexico). I've owned an X-Trail since 2003 and it's been nothing but a great SUV since the start. Some differences in my truck from the canadian or mexican models:

1. QR25DE with 180hp and 185 lbs-ft of torque.
2. Dash
3. Seat upholstery
4. Front and rear bumpers
5. Headlamps and tailights
6. Front grille

My model is a ST QR25DE AWD in Black Out black. It is a bare basic model with no VDC, TCS, and a manual transmision. I've added several upgrades since I've had it and have some on order. This is my upgrade list:

Pioneer CD PLayer Head Unit
Full Limo Tint
Debadged
Front Nissan bumper halogens
Nissan Mudguards
2004 fender clear turn signals
Gutted exhaust manifold
2.5 inch exhaust downpipe
2.5 inch straight back exhaust
Apexi N1 Style exhaust resonator
3 degree timing advance
5mm ported throttle body
17 inch Konig GT-R's
Yokohama AVS Tires

Future upgrades already on the way or sitting in the garage:

Rear bumper halogen
OBX header
Nismo cold air intake
Unorthodox Racing underdrive pulley
Nissan X-Trail floor mats
Motorage JDM rear lip spoiler
Nissan cargo mat

Hopefully before the year ends I'll be adding the following:

Apexi Super AFC II
JWT Cams
Ferrea Valvetrain
JWT Clutch/Flywheel combo
NX 50 shot wet kit

For all who are wondering all these engine parts are intended for Nissan Sentra SE-R/Spec V or Altimas with the QR25DE engine. They will bolt up directly to an X-Trail engine.

For those asking to make the alarm beep each time it is activated try pressing the engage and disengage buttons the same time for more than 5 seconds. It's worked on some Foci that use the same alarm key fob as the X-Trail/Sentra.

As for pics here is my X-Trail (and yes I do take it drag racing) sorry it's so dirty though  :



















I'll try to take some new ones when it stops raining here and I can get the truck washed :thumbup:


----------



## Kokoly (Sep 1, 2004)

*price*

hey guys!

I've been reading your forum for quite a while and I'm really thinking about buying an x-trail. thanks for your reviews and all. It's going to be my first car! hehehe. I'm so excited! 

I've been to a dealership ( nissan-cité in montreal) twice last week to see the x-trail and I really want it now.

I wanted to ask you how much I could deal for a 2005 black x-trail LE (without VDC)? (in cdn $) 

hope you can help me!

kokoly


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> For those asking to make the alarm beep each time it is activated try pressing the engage and disengage buttons the same time for more than 5 seconds. It's worked on some Foci that use the same alarm key fob as the X-Trail/Sentra.:thumbup:



I tried this but it didn't seem to work. I've also talked to a couple of alarm companies about adding a relay or something to beep upon lock or unlock and they both told me that without adding a new alarm system it was no do-able - and that the risk of messing up the existing system was to great to risk.


----------



## X_Trailer (Jul 30, 2004)

*Scotchguard*

I applied 3M Scotchguard on my X-Trail seats month ago. So far it works great. No dust attraction at all. I have two boys, 7 and 2 years old.
Worth to try!



xsurfer1 said:


> hi Everyone, I just purchased the SE AWD A/T in Silver. Love the vehicle, especially the gigantic sun-roof. I'm wondering if anyone has used Scotchguard to protect the neoprene fabric seats. The person I bought the car from didn't recommend it because she said that it attracts dust. But, I have 2 small kids and I'm not sure how if this fabric stains easily? Does anyone have any experience/knowledge on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## X_Trailer (Jul 30, 2004)

*Foci?*



Terranismo said:


> For those asking to make the alarm beep each time it is activated try pressing the engage and disengage buttons the same time for more than 5 seconds. It's worked on some *Foci * that use the same alarm key fob as the X-Trail/Sentra.


Thanks for info, but it didn't work. 
What's "*Foci*" you mentioned?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Astrostart 5204*

Mitch... you are correct, I got around this and purchased the Astrostart 5204 System (Canadian/Quebec based company) 
http://www.astrostart.com .

I have it on passive mode so that if I forget to arm the system it automatically does so for me after 30 seconds and send a signal to my remote indicating it has been armed.

I also have the low temperature starting as well remote starting, remote defroster.

I have a 8 year old Astrostart in my Altima and never had problems with it and it's always great to support a local Canadian company and their products.

Stephen





mfreedman said:


> I tried this but it didn't seem to work. I've also talked to a couple of alarm companies about adding a relay or something to beep upon lock or unlock and they both told me that without adding a new alarm system it was no do-able - and that the risk of messing up the existing system was to great to risk.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The reason my stock QR25DE engine makes 180hp versus the 165hp for the Canadian & Mexican X-Trails is because of emission restrictions. My X-Trails fuel cut is higher at 6500rpm, I do not have any oxygen sensor bungs on any of the precats (on the exhaust manifold and after), do not have a knock sensor on the block so timing is not retarded), plus the egnine compression is higher at 10.0:1.

As for the alarm sounds I guess mfreedman you'll just have to put a new alarm on the X. I'm planning on putting a Black Widow in the near future so I'll let you know how it turned out.

I've also used Scotchguard on the seat upholstery but after a year of use it doesn't work at all on the neoprene surfaces. So I'll probably have to retouch or just jet the seats reupholstered.


----------



## xsurfer1 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks to all who responded about the Scotchguard; looks like an annual spraying will be in order. 

Yesturday evening when I got into our X-Trail, the outside temperature was probably about 20-22 degrees Celcius, but the outside temperature gauge was showing 30. After drving for about 10 minutes, it dropped down to 26. Has anyone else noticed a problem with their gauge?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

xsurfer1 said:


> Thanks to all who responded about the Scotchguard; looks like an annual spraying will be in order.
> 
> Yesturday evening when I got into our X-Trail, the outside temperature was probably about 20-22 degrees Celcius, but the outside temperature gauge was showing 30. After drving for about 10 minutes, it dropped down to 26. Has anyone else noticed a problem with their gauge?



This is very normal, after a few min. it shows the right temp.

It was on CarTalk TV Yesterday, suggesting that not to put any remote starters on cars due to some conflicts.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Remote Starters*

They have been saying that for as long as they have been around! The problem was that many remote starter systems do not have an automatic cutoff one that can be preset to stop after a predetermined time. 

The one on my Altima has functioned without one problem summer (extreme heat) and winter (extreme cold) with not one problem that is why I purchased the same brand.

The problem is that many people override this function and foget that their car is running...not a good idea...for any automobile.

So buyer beware.. don't tamper with the remote started presets...and you will be fine.

Stephen





Hagtex said:


> This is very normal, after a few min. it shows the right temp.
> 
> It was on CarTalk TV Yesterday, suggesting that not to put any remote starters on cars due to some conflicts.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*X-Trail Bulb replacement numbers*

Ok... I have spent a greater part of the day (tomorrow I am calling my dealer) looking at the manual first (yes some people read this) then on the net.... the guide for replacement bulbs is useless!!!

All my cars have a set of replacement bulbs on hand in my house since I hate running out to find one when it burns out...

The X-Trail (go get your manuals on Page 8-30) list is in another language.

As soon as I get the proper replacement numbers I will let everyone know...as for the other items, regarding accessories... I called again and left a message and I did not hear back.. I will try again tomorrow.

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*H4 9300ST SilverStar Bulbs*

Well I learned something new today.. the North American version of the Sylvania/Osram Silverstars are not as strong as the Osram H4's available in Europe! The are actually weaker due to a light blue coating. If you want to get a set go to this link ...shipping is free to Canada and are sold in pairs...actuall cheaper than buying them locally at Canadian Tire.

http://www.powerbulbs.com


Stephen


P.S. I love the SilverStars but I am buying another set to see if there is a difference. I will put the ones I have on my X-Trail now on my Altima.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

xsurfer1 said:


> Thanks to all who responded about the Scotchguard; looks like an annual spraying will be in order.
> 
> Yesturday evening when I got into our X-Trail, the outside temperature was probably about 20-22 degrees Celcius, but the outside temperature gauge was showing 30. After drving for about 10 minutes, it dropped down to 26. Has anyone else noticed a problem with their gauge?



I got the same problem at the beginning and it sometimes showing the same temperature all day long! No more problems now, it seems to fixed by itself. Also the rear wiper refuse to move one time only. Turned off the switch, restarted the engine and it was o.k.

I finally decided to choose Nokian Hakkapeliita 2 for the winter time after talking with my Nokian dealer. Good night!


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Mitch... you are correct, I got around this and purchased the Astrostart 5204 System (Canadian/Quebec based company)
> http://www.astrostart.com .
> 
> I have it on passive mode so that if I forget to arm the system it automatically does so for me after 30 seconds and send a signal to my remote indicating it has been armed.
> ...


Steve- we talking $$$$ here or what ?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

I was at the dealership to change my oil @ 3000 km. ( This is what I usually do when I get a new car and after engine break in. ) I was hanging around the parts area and interestingly I guy walked in with a burned bulb housing. It was determined that the cause was the highoutput H4's. He was strongly told that even if he had replaced the housing it will happen again and furthermore it is unsecure to use those bulbs without changing the wiring on the car which eventually may cause a fire at the end!
Just FYI! Guys!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I guess they changed the 55/60w H4 for a 90/100w H4, that will burn housing, wires and/or connector, if you keep with the same wattage it's supposed to be fine.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

X_Trailer said:


> Thanks for info, but it didn't work.
> What's "*Foci*" you mentioned?


Foci= Grupu of Ford Focus


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Let's clarify something....*

Let's not assume that this is for all replacement bulbs!! There are many aftermarket H4 bulbs (look at eBay) that have a higher wattage..and YES these will fry your wires and housing... anyone doing this to replace the specified bulb is asking for trouble. As for the SilverStar or Philips equivalent...this is not a problem as the color temperature is changed not the watts! There is a big difference here. As I have stated before on my Altima 1995 and Camaro all my bulbs were changed to a better quality of light...not higher wattage.







Hagtex said:


> I was at the dealership to change my oil @ 3000 km. ( This is what I usually do when I get a new car and after engine break in. ) I was hanging around the parts area and interestingly I guy walked in with a burned bulb housing. It was determined that the cause was the highoutput H4's. He was strongly told that even if he had replaced the housing it will happen again and furthermore it is unsecure to use those bulbs without changing the wiring on the car which eventually may cause a fire at the end!
> Just FYI! Guys!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan bulbs*

Ok.. so I called the dealer asked for parts and was told that I had to bring the bulbs in. They have to see them. I told him the numbers/letters I took from the bulbs and he did not know what they were.. so I called the Nissan help line... no luck there... the standard line " You have to get a genuine Nissan part" sigh.... I am going to the dealer at lunch with bulbs in hand... 
T30, T20, T10.. why can't they just use the ISO Standard!


Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Varia*

I spoke with the head of parts at my dealer... he also laughed that the X-Trail is so new that the bulbs are not standard, except for the fog lights H11 and the H4 hi/low beam. Nissan has their standard replacements but their is no equivalent number. 

After checking the Internet again I was able to find replacements for the Signal light from again OSRAM. The light if you look at your front end of the X-Trail is Amber/Orange. The OSRAM in Europe have a new standard that is legal here as well since the color of teh bulb is a light blue it blends in but when on produces the legal Amber/Orange color. They also claim that it lasts twice as long as the original. 

I ordered the lamps from http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk and they both were cheaper than purchasing them here in Canada and you get a brighter light (not wattage) for both the signal and H4's.

I paid for the True SilverStar Europe Shipped to Canada $24.82 for the pair where here at Canadian tire they are $27.95 each! The other OSRAM is not available here yet and they were $16.82 for the pair.

I ordered them an hour ago and will let you know when they arrive. I ordered several so that I would have replacements on hand.

As for the other parts, no work yet on pricing. They made an appointment for me (next week) to install the Hatch Handle and the Chrome Mirror Signal Lights which arrived today. That was fast from Japan.

That's the news for now.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I spoke with the head of parts at my dealer... he also laughed that the X-Trail is so new that the bulbs are not standard, except for the fog lights H11 and the H4 hi/low beam. Nissan has their standard replacements but their is no equivalent number.
> 
> After checking the Internet again I was able to find replacements for the Signal light from again OSRAM. The light if you look at your front end of the X-Trail is Amber/Orange. The OSRAM in Europe have a new standard that is legal here as well since the color of teh bulb is a light blue it blends in but when on produces the legal Amber/Orange color. They also claim that it lasts twice as long as the original.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in those headlights too Steve. I guess you're the guinea pig......so let us know.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> There are two chrome tail pipe finisher from Canadian Tire,
> one is round and other one is oval. Round looks better in my opinion. I put the round one. If you check the C.T website it does not show but they are on the shelves in the stors. Prices are around $10.00 to $12.00
> 
> 1-3/4"-2"
> ...


Hi Hagtex,
I bought a chrome tail pipe at Canadian tire and put it on, but mine has 3 screws which you can see quite noticably, holding it place. I noticed in your pictures that you don't see any screws. How is yours held in place? Did yours come in a package, or was it loose in a bin? The reason I ask, is there were several differant types. I like your look without the screws showing.
:cheers: 
Thanks,


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> Hi Hagtex,
> I bought a chrome tail pipe at Canadian tire and put it on, but mine has 3 screws which you can see quite noticably, holding it place. I noticed in your pictures that you don't see any screws. How is yours held in place? Did yours come in a package, or was it loose in a bin? The reason I ask, is there were several differant types. I like your look without the screws showing.
> :cheers:
> Thanks,


It was loose in a bin wrapped with a clear plastic protection, this one has two screws, I changed the screws with the shorter ones and placed it under side when mounted. It was about $12.00 range. I posted the item number for it if check back. :thumbup:


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

:crazy:


Hagtex said:


> It was loose in a bin wrapped with a clear plastic protection, this one has two screws, I changed the screws with the shorter ones and placed it under side when mounted. It was about $12.00 range. I posted the item number for it if check back. :thumbup:


Thanks, I'm going to return mine and look for the same one you have.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sirius Radio*

Hi,

It's been quiet here for a while....I installed with my sound system a Sirius Radio System and would recommend this to everyone. Until our CRTC gets off their butts and allows Satellite Radio into Canada...get the U.S. System. All you need is a U.S. address. I have not played CD's yet... 120 Station and crystal clear!

Also if you planning to install components the best place to this is directly at the bottom of the center consule. There is an empty cavern here to install many items and hide them.

I am still waiting for several accessories to arrive, the last items being September 16th, and I will then take picture and post them.

Hope you all had a great holiday weekend.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Dear Xtrailer buddies.

I'm going to be off line til next sunday September 12, cause I'm going to travel from my hometown(Tequisquiapan, Qro. MEX) to McAllen, TX. USA.

When I return i wanna see all *SCHESBH* mod pics 

*Gingertwist*'s chrome tail pipe.

More *Hagdex, ValBoo & mfreedman* posts & pics & many, many more Xtrailers from Everywhere.

This time I'm going to use my reliable 97 Sentra to do the trip, but Mid October I'll return there again, by the way it's a 3,000kms trip so I guess this will be a good travel report.

Be fine & Behave.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Pics...*

The last modifications.. come September 16th!!! Hopefully I will get them put on the 17th! I will then take pictures of all the mods and post them... promise! LOL Have a great time on the road!




manuelga said:


> Dear Xtrailer buddies.
> 
> I'm going to be off line til next sunday September 12, cause I'm going to travel from my hometown(Tequisquiapan, Qro. MEX) to McAllen, TX. USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## miu (Aug 24, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> There are two chrome tail pipe finisher from Canadian Tire,
> one is round and other one is oval. Round looks better in my opinion. I put the round one. If you check the C.T website it does not show but they are on the shelves in the stors. Prices are around $10.00 to $12.00
> 
> 1-3/4"-2"
> ...


Hi guys, 

I just installed the tail pipe end today, look great, thx Hagtex :thumbup: for the part #
If any1 is looking to buy 1 should do it now, is was on sales for $8.xx.


----------



## showsh (Sep 7, 2004)

*Alarm and tripometer/clock/thermometer*

Thanks to everyone posting info on this forum. It's been very helpful in researching the X-trail. After waiting 6 weeks I'm the proud owner of a silver SE 5 spd with 250 km. I was wondering about the alarm LED on the dash in the driver's side corner. Is it supposed to blink to indicate that the car's alarmed? I assumed the car's alarmed after depressing the lock icon on the key fob. Never had an alarm or remote opener and the manual doesn't make this clear.

As well, does anyone know if you can set the tripometer/clock/thermometer to display the temp without having to cycle through the features everytime you start the car? Mine always defaults to the tripometer (setting it to 0) when i turn the key. Thanks.

BTW - someone had asked in an earlier post about a dealer installed spoiler. I had mine installed upon delivery (along with the sunroof deflector) and it looks great. I think it was $390 installed and, as far as I know, it wasn't problematic.


----------



## X_Trailer (Jul 30, 2004)

*Alarm & Trip meter*

LED should slowly blink after 30 seconds, and the car is on 'alarm mode'.
Before 30 sec you would not hear any big alarm sound even if you try to break your window.

For trip meter,
I guess your dealer (or Service Dept) didn't set the fuse correctly.
So I suggest that you need to ask for correct fuse seetings.
(This is not a rare happening, but some dealers do not follow "pre-delivery electrical setting guide by manufacturer'")
Then your trip meter should display the previous setting when you turn on the key. 
And trip meter shouldn't be reset to 'zero' unless you press and hold it.

Hope this helps you...



showsh said:


> Thanks to everyone posting info on this forum. It's been very helpful in researching the X-trail. After waiting 6 weeks I'm the proud owner of a silver SE 5 spd with 250 km. I was wondering about the alarm LED on the dash in the driver's side corner. Is it supposed to blink to indicate that the car's alarmed? I assumed the car's alarmed after depressing the lock icon on the key fob. Never had an alarm or remote opener and the manual doesn't make this clear.
> 
> As well, does anyone know if you can set the tripometer/clock/thermometer to display the temp without having to cycle through the features everytime you start the car? Mine always defaults to the tripometer (setting it to 0) when i turn the key. Thanks.
> 
> BTW - someone had asked in an earlier post about a dealer installed spoiler. I had mine installed upon delivery (along with the sunroof deflector) and it looks great. I think it was $390 installed and, as far as I know, it wasn't problematic.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> It was loose in a bin wrapped with a clear plastic protection, this one has two screws, I changed the screws with the shorter ones and placed it under side when mounted. It was about $12.00 range. I posted the item number for it if check back. :thumbup:


Thanks Hagtex. I returned the first Chrome tail pipe I bought, and purchased the one you mentioned. It was cheaper than the one I had, and looks much better 
:cheers:


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

:cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## showsh (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi folks, just wanted to say hi and get some opinions ! It's my first post here !
Just purchased new Xtrail ! SE FWD, 2005 from Scarborough Nissan. Got the Athabasca blue. I dont get the car for maybe 2-3 weeks !!
I am still debating the extended warranty, yes I searched and saw some responses here, just wondering who else got it and any regrets?? lol
I can get a 6 yr ,160000 for $2000. It will give me 6 yrs piece of mind as parts can be very expensive. I believe it covers all necessary components per the website, including A/C , ABS, Emmissions. 
Can also do rustproofing for $500 ,its good for life of car. Now I dont believe there are any catches, like deductibles or any other charges. 
Now do I do it or not ! I have no intention of selling it, and plan on driving it to the ground ! :thumbup: 

thanks !


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say hi and get some opinions ! It's my first post here !
> Just purchased new Xtrail ! SE FWD, 2005 from Scarborough Nissan. Got the Athabasca blue. I dont get the car for maybe 2-3 weeks !!
> I am still debating the extended warranty, yes I searched and saw some responses here, just wondering who else got it and any regrets?? lol
> I can get a 6 yr ,160000 for $2000. It will give me 6 yrs piece of mind as parts can be very expensive. I believe it covers all necessary components per the website, including A/C , ABS, Emmissions.
> ...


I went for the extended warranty. Well worth it IMO. *But push hard * on this as there is some room to play. Make it a deal breaker if you have to. Didn't bother with the rustproofing. Didn't get it for my Audi either - and I drove that car for 7 years right here in T dot without any corrosion evident. Good luck.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say hi and get some opinions ! It's my first post here !
> Just purchased new Xtrail ! SE FWD, 2005 from Scarborough Nissan. Got the Athabasca blue. I dont get the car for maybe 2-3 weeks !!
> I am still debating the extended warranty, yes I searched and saw some responses here, just wondering who else got it and any regrets?? lol
> I can get a 6 yr ,160000 for $2000. It will give me 6 yrs piece of mind as parts can be very expensive. I believe it covers all necessary components per the website, including A/C , ABS, Emmissions.
> ...



I think you should invest this money instead. You'll get it in case of necessity and you'll get the profits. Base warranty appears to be just fine. Be strict with the maintenance and Nissan reliability should do the rest.


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks , appreciate the advice :thumbup: 

The car deal is done, but I dont get it for a couple weeks so I have some time to decide on the extras. 

Hopefully the weather will still be good and I will get to take advantage of that huge sunroof !


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

notaire said:


> I think you should invest this money instead. You'll get it in case of necessity and you'll get the profits. Base warranty appears to be just fine. Be strict with the maintenance and Nissan reliability should do the rest.


The QR25DE (X-Trail engine) is not caracterized by reliability. If it were offered here I would have taken the extended warranty without hesitation. 

For QR25DE engine related trouble check out other Nissan boards (www.b15sentra.net) or recall notices in the states.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> The QR25DE (X-Trail engine) is not caracterized by reliability. If it were offered here I would have taken the extended warranty without hesitation.
> 
> For QR25DE engine related trouble check out other Nissan boards (www.b15sentra.net) or recall notices in the states.



I've just checked out recall notices in Canada for vehicules using the same or very similar engine ( sentra se-r, altima 2.5) and I confirm that 
I would not buy the extended warranty.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

notaire said:


> I've just checked out recall notices in Canada for vehicules using the same or very similar engine ( sentra se-r, altima 2.5) and I confirm that
> I would not buy the extended warranty.


So I guess loose butterfly screws, oil blowby, precat desintegration, abnormal oil consumption and other maladies do not merit an extended warranty? What about manual transmision failures, or compressor/alternator engagement trouble? :wtf:


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

I guess it comes down to a gamble. Whether or not you want to take the risk, that if you turn it down(ext warranty), your repairs in that time period (if any) will be below what you would of paid for the warranty. As long as the warranty is pretty much bumper to bumper, I think it seems reasonable.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Ynott said:


> I guess it comes down to a gamble. Whether or not you want to take the risk, that if you turn it down(ext warranty), your repairs in that time period (if any) will be below what you would of paid for the warranty. As long as the warranty is pretty much bumper to bumper, I think it seems reasonable.


The peace of mind the extended warranty grants you if something goes south just after three years of ownership more than makes up for the cost. Trust me on this, the X-Trail has been on sale here for more than 2 years and I've seen some problems you would not even think about in a new car. I'm not saying each new X-Trail is like this but Nissan does have it's quirks.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> The peace of mind the extended warranty grants you if something goes south just after three years of ownership more than makes up for the cost. Trust me on this, the X-Trail has been on sale here for more than 2 years and I've seen some problems you would not even think about in a new car. I'm not saying each new X-Trail is like this but Nissan does have it's quirks.




In that case, just buy a Santa Fe with a seven years bumper to bumper warranty. Extended warranty is not a relief to problems. Also remember that the big things are covered by a five years warranty. And don't forget my recommandation:invest the same money just in case but you'll take the benefits, not Nissan.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Extended Warranty and varia*

Hi all,

I took the extended warranty back in 1995 on my Altima GXE (which I still have) was it worth it...let's say I probably broke even. Did I take it on my X-Trail.. yes, it's peace of mind. Do I recommend it.. it's a personal choice. I do not regret purchasing it and as for the price that they are asking for yours.. I would try very hard to get a better price.

On another note...I went to my dealer again... for the accessories... well they both came in... the back hatch handle is great!!! makes a big difference....as for the Side Mirror Signal lights... they sent the wrong ones...they just sent two chrome covers....which the dealer said he will install on another X-Trail... they look great but not what I ordered. Oh well another wait.

I also had a Kenwood Navigation system installed which fits perfectly into the opening in the dash under the radio.... but they forgot to install the VSS (Vehicle Speed Sensor) wire which I have to go back for tomorrow.

I will keep you informed...

Stephen


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took the extended warranty back in 1995 on my Altima GXE (which I still have) was it worth it...let's say I probably broke even. Did I take it on my X-Trail.. yes, it's peace of mind. Do I recommend it.. it's a personal choice. I do not regret purchasing it and as for the price that they are asking for yours.. I would try very hard to get a better price.
> 
> ...


Stephen! It's about time for you to post some pictures for us my friend!
Thanks


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

I just want to make some things clear! 
This suggestions are my friends whom is the G.Mng. at the Nissan dealer that I got all my Nissan Cars from in many years.

a) You don't have to buy extended warranty from the Nissan Dealer! 
It is lot cheeper in the market if you fell like you have to have one!
Would I buy it? NO! He didn't suggest either, especially when the car is brand new! You don't have to have the extended warranty now! You can buy it one year before your original warranty expires! Do not take my word for it, Just investigate!
c) Rust Proofing? No need for at least 2 years! He always said you don't needed for at least two years! Again! it is much cheeper and better quality you can have it from outside market, "if you feel like to have it right away!" But suggested to have PenZoil Spray every fall after two years! 

It might be worthed to get those from your dealer if you include some of those in your deal when negotiating the price for the car, and if you can not get cash discount from the beggining, than ask for those to be included, at least partially!

That is what I know and that is what I've done in 35 years of car buying, I've never regretted and failed so far! Thanks God!

But again, I do not want to effect your decissions! Things may go wrong for some people and may not for others! It is a Personal decission/choice as SCHESBH says!


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Hagtex, I appreciate your advice/comments . 

Out of curiousity, what is the price those of you in the GTA paid for extended warranty ? I was offered a 6 year for $2000 (yes its still debatable whether that is worth it for those extra 3 yrs I know...lol)

thanks


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> I just want to make some things clear!
> This suggestions are my friends whom is the G.Mng. at the Nissan dealer that I got all my Nissan Cars from in many years.
> 
> a) You don't have to buy extended warranty from the Nissan Dealer!
> ...




Just be careful with the warranty offer in the market, there is often a deductible.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*VSS (Vehicle Speed Sensor) update*

Ok...

Here is the scoop... thank god I had the Electronic Service manual...The X-Trail is a kit.. so easy to remove items!!! If you are looking for the VSS (Vehicle Speed Sensor) wire, it is located behind the Instrument cluster which took about 5 minutes to remove..if not less...cover popped off and 4 screws to remove.

Turn the panel over and look at the long plug it is the light blue and white wire coming from the cluser 8 pins over. Just tap your navigation system into this wire.. what a difference.

As for the photos... I mentioned in one of my posts... I am waiting for the last of the items to arrive...next week.. when everything is done... I will upload photo's


Stephen






SCHESBH said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took the extended warranty back in 1995 on my Altima GXE (which I still have) was it worth it...let's say I probably broke even. Did I take it on my X-Trail.. yes, it's peace of mind. Do I recommend it.. it's a personal choice. I do not regret purchasing it and as for the price that they are asking for yours.. I would try very hard to get a better price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice job Stephen on your car :thumbup: 

I have another noob question, I am taking a trip to Montreal from Toronto (500 km each way approx). Should I drive my new Xtrail there (I dont get the car for prob another 2 weeks) ? I heard in the past a new car should "be broken in" before taking a long hwy trip like that? Is this just a crazy rumour ?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

notaire said:


> Just be careful with the warranty offer in the market, there is often a deductible.


It is like insurance you set your deductibles, you can also get 0 deductible


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Nice job Stephen on your car :thumbup:
> 
> I have another noob question, I am taking a trip to Montreal from Toronto (500 km each way approx). Should I drive my new Xtrail there (I dont get the car for prob another 2 weeks) ? I heard in the past a new car should "be broken in" before taking a long hwy trip like that? Is this just a crazy rumour ?


In the manual suggested that not to keep the car at the same speed for 2000 km to break in the engine, also not to pass 4000rpm. 
Should be ok if you vary your speed under 4000 rpm. up and down.
Here is the owners manual, you can have it before your car.

http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/deptog.asp?dept_id=31


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> In the manual suggested that not to keep the car at the same speed for 2000 km to break in the engine, also not to pass 4000rpm.
> Should be ok if you vary your speed under 4000 rpm. up and down.
> Here is the owners manual, you can have it before your car.
> 
> http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/deptog.asp?dept_id=31



Thanks ! I didnt know you can download the manual too. :cheers:


----------



## White XTrail (Jul 1, 2004)

*Vibrating roof with sunroof open*

Have had my XTrail since end of May - have been very happy :thumbup: with it generally though have some of the same issues as others:
i) dinging of the plastic from the seat belts when they retract
ii) funny goop on cover in the engine compartment
iii) difficult to get accessories

A problem :thumbdwn: I have experienced which I have not yet read about is vibration of the roof with the sun roof fully open when:
a) cruising at highway speed (>100km/hr)
b) crusing at near or highway speed with rear windows only open
The vibration is pretty bad to the point that it sounds like the roof is going to vibrate off. I have not yet spoke with the dealer about this and will do so when it gets its first service (which will be soon).

Has anyone else had this problem?? Wondering if the wind deflector for the roof will solve the problem??

White XTrail - Victoria, BC


----------



## White XTrail (Jul 1, 2004)

*Accessories Search*

Big problem I have found is trying to get any accessories for the XTrail particularly since it is new to Canada and a 2005 to boot.

Looking for the following accessories if anyone has any sources, experience or ideas.

i) nose bra
ii) rear window deflector (not the roof spoiler) to deflect wind down over the window and keep it clean
iii) thule roof rack adapter system
iv) tail gate bike rack
v) wheel well trim to minimize rock damage (winter driving in the great white north)
vi) headlight/fog light protectors

Thanks for any input.

White XTrail - Victoria, BC


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

White XTrail said:


> Have had my XTrail since end of May - have been very happy :thumbup: with it generally though have some of the same issues as others:
> i) dinging of the plastic from the seat belts when they retract
> ii) funny goop on cover in the engine compartment
> iii) difficult to get accessories
> ...



I've got problems but with the sun roof closed. See my previous post. My first service is coming soon too.


----------



## Outback (Jun 3, 2004)

notaire said:


> I've got problems but with the sun roof closed. See my previous post. My first service is coming soon too.


 Ok can answer the question with the rear windows down, that happens with every SUV that I have driven,(driven allot of them). Sounds like a chopper no way out of it.
:cheers:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Good luck...*

Hey... finding accessories for the X-Trail is not easy...until it is sold in the U.S. and the great marketing machine takes over ( I work for an Advertisement Agency) we will not see much out there. I searched the web figuring on finding items in the rest of the world.. since the X-Trail has been around for some time...yet there is far and few items and if there are any..shipping to Canada is expensive. 

I think it was Mitch that statd, this is a golden opportunity for someone to start in North America... and who will have products available before they launch the X-Trail in the U.S.

I would suggest keep trying eBay... I saw a reflector for the back window online as well I contacted Thule Directly and they said they have nothing for the X-Trail at the moment.

Stephen





White XTrail said:


> Big problem I have found is trying to get any accessories for the XTrail particularly since it is new to Canada and a 2005 to boot.
> 
> Looking for the following accessories if anyone has any sources, experience or ideas.
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've had a Yakima roof rack for a long time ago & everytime I got a newer car, I got a newer Clip to fit my set.

Last car I got (Before Xtrail) was a Renault's Scenic, sooo when I took it apart of it I check if they (Scenic's Clips) fit & voila!!! like if they were made for them, so, I don't have to spend anything to put my roof-rack set & my Xtrail, Today I'm returning for a long trip (with my Sentra), but tomorrow or Tuesday I'll check the clip n° & post it.

By the way I've seing a lot of Xtrails at the road & even a Xtrail parked aside to an Infiniti SUV (don't know wich one, O/C not sold here at Mex), & they are the same size.

I guess USA is going to be surrounded by Xtrail-ers HEHEHEHEHEHHEHEH

Still waiting for PICS & all the other changes


----------



## miu (Aug 24, 2004)

i am going to try to replace the fog light bulb tomorrow, anyone how to do it?
i been looking around seem like the front bummer have to come off, 

if so, anyone know how to get the front bummer off?

many thx in advance


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*H11 Bulbs*

Hi everyone,
I just found a Canuck on ebay that sells the XD5 H11 replacement bulbs in 5800k temperature. These are the same wattage so you do not have to worry about frying your wires or casings! LOL... I just pruchased two pairs from him via PayPal. He is located in Vancouver and the price is $16.00 U.S. for the pair. Plus $8.00 U.S. Shipping and handling.The XD5's have a good reputation from what I see on the net. I am still waiting for my Eurpoean Osrams for the H4's.. XD5 makes the H4's but he does not have them yet in our wattage just the stronger wattage models which you should not use unless you want to fry your casing and wires.

Here is Sam's email address that you can contact him directly as I did;

[email protected] 

Take care


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*ESM - X-TRAIL*

Hi,

I sent you the two section of the ESM for the X-Trail...hope you received them both since they were big files. Let us know what it is like changing the Fog Ligh Bulb! Which brand of light did you get? Same Wattage I hope!





miu said:


> i am going to try to replace the fog light bulb tomorrow, anyone how to do it?
> i been looking around seem like the front bummer have to come off,
> 
> if so, anyone know how to get the front bummer off?
> ...


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

*Extended Warranty*

Just catching up after being away for a while.

In the past I never bought extended warranties but we bought it for the X-Trail. Mainly it was to give my wife more peace of mind when buying the new X-Trail versus the proven CR-V (I wanted the X-Trail instead).

We bought the Nissan extended warranty. You can buy the 1st extra year (4th year) now and then have the option for the 5th and 6th years when the 4 year warranty expires. The upgrade for the 5th and 6th years is $900 I believe. It is a set dollar value, so they can't ask for $1000 later.

I can't remember right now but I think we bargained them down to $590 for the one year of extended warranty.

My logic for buying the minimal extended warranty now:
1. As stated earlier, wife wanted to feel more comfortable with new X-Trail.
2. $590 includes cost of 4 oil changes so it's really only $490 or so net cost.
3. If the car is very reliable (or we decide to change cars) then I can skip paying the $900 to extend the warranty.
4. Conversely, if the car is really unreliable, I will gladly pay them $900.

I would highly recommend the Nissan warranty over 3rd party brands.
There is a long history of warranty companies disappearing and constantly there seems to be new warranty companies that claim "this one is different, it is a good one". Forget it, you gain no piece of mind if you need to worry about whether or not the warranty will be good in 4 or 5 years.

As for rustproofing: I thought most cars these days used galvanized metal so rust was largely not a problem anymore. I also read somewhere that undercoating and after-market rustproofing could cause more bad than good.
I skipped all the extra coatings, protectants, etc.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi all; just catching up myself with this forum. Back from a 2 week trip to 
Winnipeg from the Toronto area in the X-trail. 7,000kms on the vehicle now and no problems at all other than a loose cap on the windshield washer resevoir (keeps popping off and I had to duct tape it down....will get this addressed with the first oil change this weekend). Amazingly, the truck also does not have any stone chips on the front end although there must be at least 10,000 fewer bugs in Ontario and Manitoba!. I did try some light off roading on some trails I would not want to take a regular car on..very steep hills and lots of potholes and washed out areas (north of Sault Ste Marie) and the X-trail handled these very well. My fuel economy averaged around 9 L /100km (a high of 11.44 which included some trail riding and a low of 8.09 L/100km in a highway run that probably averaged around 100km/hr (much of the trans Canada had me running at 110-120km/hr to keep ahead of the trucks!). After this run, I definately want to get the sunroof tinted (it is much lighter than my TSX and feels like it is burning my forehead in the direct sun) and the rear window (for security reasons). I am not crazy about the positioning of the cup holders and would like a larger armrest/console. Total oil burned in the first 7,000km is probably less than 1/4 L. I also experienced what looks like some burnt oil above the exhaust manifold. This was covered with a clear oily residue when I picked up the truck and I think this has just turned a darker colour with the heat of the engine.

I feel this is a reliable vehicle (otherwise I would not have purchased it) and did not consider the extended warranty. I understand how some would like the peace of mind, but I feel the standard Nissan warranty will address any problems and I don't normally consider extended warranties as these are really only insurance policies.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Here are a couple of pics from the Winnipeg trip


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good trip Nuke :cheers: 

I'd like to drive my Xtrail to Montreal from Toronto but the manual says I shouldnt do the same speed for the first 2000 km....


----------



## Outback (Jun 3, 2004)

Has any of you guys tried to Ofroad your X-Trails and if so how did they do?
:jump:


----------



## miu (Aug 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sent you the two section of the ESM for the X-Trail...hope you received them both since they were big files. Let us know what it is like changing the Fog Ligh Bulb! Which brand of light did you get? Same Wattage I hope!


Hi SCHESBH,

i have received all the ESM you send me, they are perfect. thank you so much. I just brought some no brand name H11 white bulb, suppost to be 4500k light.
Actually, the new fog light is more white and bright compare to the Sylvania Silverstar

changing the fog light bulb is quite easy,

1st, remove the fender protector by removing 2 clip and 1 screw under the front bummer. 

2nd, pull the front part of the fender protector back a bit.

3rd, now with the opening, hand can move in the and turn the bulb socker counterclockwise to unlock it.

4th, remove bulb and replace, reverse the whole process.

5th, enjoy new light.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Great news!*

Miu.. I am glad that everything worked out and was glad to help. if you need others please let me know. It's always easier when you have the service manual on hand!

On another note, I received an eMail from the head of Nissan Middle East Parts, Department who attached a PDF with pictures and part numbers of the X-Trail Accessories.

They have been so helpfull and appologized for the mistake in the last order for the signal mirrors.

If any of you are interested in ordering items from Nissan... here are the part numbers of the items ot available here but your dealer can get them through the parts department order desk for you...

Rear Bumper Protector
H5910-9H200

Back Door Handle (I love this and it should be standard!)
K0606-9H000

Door Mirror Cover With Turn Lamp
B6165-9H000 (Chrome)
B6165-9H050 (Primer)

Door Mirror Cover (Chrome)
K6350-9H000

Bumper Corner Protector
F2080-EQ500

Multi Center Console
K6910-EQ225

Back Sonar Kit
B8510-EQ500

There are manu more options including Hyper Halogen Bulbs, 16" Alloy Wheels... etc... Go to the Middle East Nissan web site and look at the X-Trail Accessories.

Stephen






miu said:


> Hi SCHESBH,
> 
> i have received all the ESM you send me, they are perfect. thank you so much. I just brought some no brand name H11 white bulb, suppost to be 4500k light.
> Actually, the new fog light is more white and bright compare to the Sylvania Silverstar
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Follow up*

I just got off the phone with my Dealer... the Back Sonar Kit is not available at all as of yet.

The Chrome Mirror Cover with Turn Lamp is available but as he explained to me the the primer option listed above is if you want to paint the mirrors to match your color of the X-Trail... so one must not only purchase the Mirrors, but also the Primer and the have them painted to match... a ver expensive option.. one that I did not take... Chrome is fine with me!

As for the Multi Center Console.. I ordered it and hopefully as Mitch mentioned... in an early post... it will be higher than the one now installed.

All the parts come for Japan.. so it will be a few weeks until they arrive... i will let you know.

They have been getting many calls from several dealers and people from this message board regarding these options and it looks as if they are going to stock them! I am glad to see that we have some power on this Message board!!!! 


Stephen


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

*Multi Center Console*

Hey SCHESBH,
I ask my Dealer last week and he told me no new accessories for X-trail. I really love this console  So, would u mind let me know where to order it and how $$$ is it?
Thanks :cheers: 
Tanka



SCHESBH said:


> I just got off the phone with my Dealer... the Back Sonar Kit is not available at all as of yet.
> 
> The Chrome Mirror Cover with Turn Lamp is available but as he explained to me the the primer option listed above is if you want to paint the mirrors to match your color of the X-Trail... so one must not only purchase the Mirrors, but also the Primer and the have them painted to match... a ver expensive option.. one that I did not take... Chrome is fine with me!
> 
> ...


----------



## miu (Aug 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> As for the Multi Center Console.. I ordered it and hopefully as Mitch mentioned... in an early post... it will be higher than the one now installed.


after i did my fog light yesterday nite, i also added about half inch to an inch to the armrest. Plastic leg i got for the bottom of computer case and such. now the armrest sit higher, just the right height, 

my digital cam is out on loaner right now, once i get it back i will take some pic


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

DL500 said:


> Just catching up after being away for a while.
> 
> In the past I never bought extended warranties but we bought it for the X-Trail. Mainly it was to give my wife more peace of mind when buying the new X-Trail versus the proven CR-V (I wanted the X-Trail instead).
> 
> FYI. CR-V HAS A LOT OF PROBLEMS BY THE WAY! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

DL500 said:


> Just catching up after being away for a while.
> 
> In the past I never bought extended warranties but we bought it for the X-Trail. Mainly it was to give my wife more peace of mind when buying the new X-Trail versus the proven CR-V (I wanted the X-Trail instead).
> 
> ...


I CAN GIVE YOU AT LEAST 2-4 COMPANY NAMES WHOM ARE AROUND OVER 10 YEARS AND VERY RELIABLE, MY FRIEND WHO IS A G.MNGR. IN NISSAN DID TELL ME IF YOU WANT GO BUY FROM OUTSIDE!

WHERE DO YOU THINK THE DEALERS ARE GETTING THEIR RUST PROOFING? TINTED WINDOWS ETC.? ALL FROM FROM A THIRD PARTY, MARKET PROVIDERS!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

nuke said:


> Hi all; just catching up myself with this forum. Back from a 2 week trip to
> Winnipeg from the Toronto area in the X-trail. 7,000kms on the vehicle now and no problems at all other than a loose cap on the windshield washer resevoir (keeps popping off and I had to duct tape it down....will get this addressed with the first oil change this weekend). Amazingly, the truck also does not have any stone chips on the front end although there must be at least 10,000 fewer bugs in Ontario and Manitoba!. I did try some light off roading on some trails I would not want to take a regular car on..very steep hills and lots of potholes and washed out areas (north of Sault Ste Marie) and the X-trail handled these very well. My fuel economy averaged around 9 L /100km (a high of 11.44 which included some trail riding and a low of 8.09 L/100km in a highway run that probably averaged around 100km/hr (much of the trans Canada had me running at 110-120km/hr to keep ahead of the trucks!). After this run, I definately want to get the sunroof tinted (it is much lighter than my TSX and feels like it is burning my forehead in the direct sun) and the rear window (for security reasons). I am not crazy about the positioning of the cup holders and would like a larger armrest/console. Total oil burned in the first 7,000km is probably less than 1/4 L. I also experienced what looks like some burnt oil above the exhaust manifold. This was covered with a clear oily residue when I picked up the truck and I think this has just turned a darker colour with the heat of the engine.
> 
> I feel this is a reliable vehicle (otherwise I would not have purchased it) and did not consider the extended warranty. I understand how some would like the peace of mind, but I feel the standard Nissan warranty will address any problems and I don't normally consider extended warranties as these are really only insurance policies.


Welcome back Nuke and very well put!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Outback said:


> Has any of you guys tried to Ofroad your X-Trails and if so how did they do?
> :jump:


These SUV's are not true OfRoaders, but yet will do better job than regular cars on bad weather, road, dirt, mud etc. conditions.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> These SUV's are not true OfRoaders, but yet will do better job than regular cars on bad weather, road, dirt, mud etc. conditions.


This truck has outstanding traction on very steep dirt trails and pulling out of some deep potholes and ruts. There is very little underbody protection and a muffler that is hanging rather low at the rear so you have to tread rather slowly. Our previous CRV always tended to pull to one side while driving in very deep snow (ie. over 1 ft. deep). I believe this was because the 4wd only kicked in after wheelspin occurred and then this caused a pull. I don't think we will have that problem with the x-trail, even in the auto mode. FYI, in highway driving to Winnipeg and back I could not detect any significant mileage penalty for using auto mode over 2wd. There may be a small penalty in continuous stop and go driving but our driving on this truck does not normally involve this. Do other have the same experience?


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

WTH, how come Scarb Nissan is charging $900 for 4yrs/100,000 km
$1900 for 6 yrs /120,000, $2000 6yrs/160,000 for extended warranty


Thats nowhere near the $600 you were offered for the 4th year :thumbdwn:


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPERCRAFT/PDF/x-trail.pdf
http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPERCRAFT/PDF/x-trail4c.pdf
http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPERCRAFT/PDF/murano4c.pdf
http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPERCRAFT/PDF/fairlady_n4c_3.pdf
Z350
http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPERCRAFT/PDF/skyline1_4c.pdf
G35

Some gifts for all X-trail or Nissan owners :cheers:


----------



## miu (Aug 24, 2004)

tanka said:


> http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPERCRAFT/PDF/x-trail.pdf
> http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPERCRAFT/PDF/x-trail4c.pdf
> http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPERCRAFT/PDF/murano4c.pdf
> http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPERCRAFT/PDF/fairlady_n4c_3.pdf
> ...


that so cool, thx Tanka, is white too, perfect, only missing the sunroof
I will try it tomorrow,


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Interested in a spoiler, see the site!

http://www.autoearth.com/SpoilerNissan.asp


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

miu said:


> after i did my fog light yesterday nite, i also added about half inch to an inch to the armrest. Plastic leg i got for the bottom of computer case and such. now the armrest sit higher, just the right height,
> 
> my digital cam is out on loaner right now, once i get it back i will take some pic


Please explain how you did the armrest upgrade. That's been a ig issue for me. I find I am always leaning to my right when driving becuase the arm rest is too low.
Thanks


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Emergency Brake*

My X is about 6300 kms old now. Enjoying it except for the leaning arm rest thing - My first oil change tomorrow. Aside from an emergency brake oddity, there are no other issues that need to be resolved thusfar. Frankly I'm surprised at how many clicks in such a short while but that's another story. As for the emergency brake I have noticed that it doesn't seem to engage until it's about 3/4 the way to full up position. In fact until it gets to that point and then only slightly does it brake the car at all. It needs to be all the way up for the car to be stopped even on a slight downslope. Anyways to me the handle seems 'loose'. And today I noticed that when it is in the fully disengaged position (at the bottom of the range) it seems loose side to side as well as up and down until the first click. I mean loose loose like it's going to fall off - not just 'not engaged loose'. Is it just me or am I 'loosing' a screw or something ??


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Today my Xtrail passed the floodage test, Here is the story:

I live in a small town 50kms east of Queretaro City, so anytime I need to get major groceries (Sam's, Costco, Wal-Mart or even HomeDepot) I've to go there.

Today I went there & there's raining (Central Mexico weather is a mess) & at the Outside Loop of Queretaro there's a nice 50cms floodage, everybody were doing insane things to evade but I said to my mother: "Let's see the capacity of this" and keep pushing gas at around 30~40kmph & nothing happends, just splashing a lot of water & that's it, YES.

Remember my Xtrail is just FWD so I guess any AWD could handle the situation much better.

Now I'm really happy about somethings:

1st That I choose the Xtrail to go there today (My sentra would be a mess).
2nd That I decide to get the Xtrail.
3rd That the air intake is at the highest posible place :thumbup: 

Now you could expect a great performance at floodages because of the weird Mexican Weather HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE

I'll take pictures of the outside dirtyness tomorrow.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

So where's the pictures?? Is this something that you did yourself or you bought parts from your dealership??

MAx



miu said:


> after i did my fog light yesterday nite, i also added about half inch to an inch to the armrest. Plastic leg i got for the bottom of computer case and such. now the armrest sit higher, just the right height,
> 
> my digital cam is out on loaner right now, once i get it back i will take some pic


----------



## miu (Aug 24, 2004)

Madmax said:


> So where's the pictures?? Is this something that you did yourself or you bought parts from your dealership??
> 
> MAx


is just something i add myself, 
is not something that look great, but is work

i will take some pic over the weekend


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.4x4x4.com/vehicles/nissan_xtrail.htm

http://www.nissan.com.sg/launch2/lookfor/xtrail/flash/DOWNLOAD/index.html

http://www.carpages.co.uk/nissan/nissan_let_the_xtrail_sve_show_you_the_way_17_07_04.asp

http://www.visit4info.com/static/advert_pages/15724.cfm?


http://www.wheels24.co.za/Wheels24/News/0,,1369-1372_1405233,00.html

http://www.pbase.com/verto/xtrail_launch

http://www.bsmotoring.com/walpprs/nissanxtrail/

http://www.car-pictures-photos-pics.com/pictures/Nissan X-Trail 7.htm

http://www.nissan.com.sa/vehicles/xtrail/xtrail_accessories.htm

http://www.shamsulauto.com/nissan.htm

http://www.maxdax.com/index.php?p=nissan_x-trail


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Great Links !

:loser:


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

I just spoke to the Parts department at Meadow Way Nissan  in Pitt Meadows B.C. (this is where I bought my X-Trail), and they say they have lots of toys and accessories for the X-Trail. I'm going to check it out either this weekend or next. If anyone wants there phone number, it is 604 460-1333 :banana:.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> I CAN GIVE YOU AT LEAST 2-4 COMPANY NAMES WHOM ARE AROUND OVER 10 YEARS AND VERY RELIABLE, MY FRIEND WHO IS A G.MNGR. IN NISSAN DID TELL ME IF YOU WANT GO BUY FROM OUTSIDE!
> 
> WHERE DO YOU THINK THE DEALERS ARE GETTING THEIR RUST PROOFING? TINTED WINDOWS ETC.? ALL FROM FROM A THIRD PARTY, MARKET PROVIDERS!



Hagtex:
I was referring to 3rd party extended warranty companies who have gone under, not rustproofers or tinters.
And, if you are referring to warranty companies as well, eventhough your friend in the car business could name reliable warranty companies, the average buyer may not have that advantage. There have been many consumers who bought useless paper warranties in the past, at least in BC.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*H4 (SilverStar) Osram Europe*

Hi everyone,

I received my order from http:www.powerbulbs.com today from England. Not bad 11 Days!

The box is packed extremely well and I received all my bulbs, 3 Pairs of H4 Osram SilverStars for the Headlights, Pair of W5W BlueVision Ultra Blue 3400K for the side signal lights and two pair of the Osram Diadem Healight Indicator Bulbs.

Installation is a breaze what a difference! Not only cheaper thaan Canada but brighter lights as mendtion in previous posts..not higher wattage but cleaner white light.

So it works.. and I would recommend buying these from England... you will not only save money but also have a better light than what is available in North America.

On another note.. my accessories have been delayed again from Nissan.. until next week.. 20th... I will keep you informed.

Stephen


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

DL500 said:


> Hagtex:
> I was referring to 3rd party extended warranty companies who have gone under, not rustproofers or tinters.
> And, if you are referring to warranty companies as well, eventhough your friend in the car business could name reliable warranty companies, the average buyer may not have that advantage. There have been many consumers who bought useless paper warranties in the past, at least in BC.


Exactly, I am pointing two issues here,
1) First one is regarding to Warr. Companies, 
2) Second one is for Rust proofing and Tinting companies, 
All you need to do is, do your homework and find the credible and right companies for your self for all those things.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rain-X*

Hi,

I have been using Rain-X for several years and would recommend this to all of you. It make driving not only in Rain but snow much easier on you. 

My boss who is the President of the East Coast Hot Rod Association told me about it several years ago when I started to apply it on my Altima. I did the X-Trail today, front, back, sunroof, front headlights, fog lights and side mirrors.

Water just repels off of the window and makes driving safer. A bottle of the application forumula is about $9.00 and the windshield additive is about the same. It takes a while to apply it, but it is well worth the money, time and effort.

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*X-rain for X-trail (& any other car)*

I've also used but just at the windshield & I love 'em 

We don't have snow here 

Do you think worth to put 'em at the rest of the crystal/acrylic areas like you did? 

Have all of you guys checked the Spell Checker, from now on I wont misspell :thumbup:


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Has anyone else had trouble with the heated seats on the passenger side? Mine doesn't seem to stay on as long as the driver side, and doesn't seem to work as well either  .


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Why not! LOL*

I put put it everywhere... it does not hurt!! and water/snow slides off so every bit helps.. it takes time but it is worth it.





manuelga said:


> I've also used but just at the windshield & I love 'em
> 
> We don't have snow here
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> I put put it everywhere... it does not hurt!! and water/snow slides off so every bit helps.. it takes time but it is worth it.



Next weekend Job, I'll go for headlights, fog, rear, mirrors & maybe even rear lights.

It'll be a huge work but I'll do anything for water sliding (no snowing at Mexico).


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with the heated seats on the passenger side? Mine doesn't seem to stay on as long as the driver side, and doesn't seem to work as well either  .


I hear you have been getting some cool weather in BC. I only used the heaters briefly when I travelled up in Northern Ontario a couple of weeks back. The manual is rather incomplete describing the heaters and only says the thermostat turns the heater on or off. (maybe your passenger has a warmer butt than the driver and the thermostat cut in earlier?) 

On my Acura, in the high position, the heater will turn off when the seats get hot and then cycle back on. In the low position, they will remain always on. Because of the sensors for the side airbag system in the Acura, there is no heater in the passenger's seatback as in the driver's seat. I see you have an SE, but there may be sensors in the seat back for the front airbags in the Nissans. 

I would recommend waiting until the cold weather to give them a workout, but the dealership service department should be able to tell you whether the SE has seat heaters in the passenger seat back and bottom.


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with the heated seats on the passenger side? Mine doesn't seem to stay on as long as the driver side, and doesn't seem to work as well either  .


I try heater at summer time - it didn't work at all, and today it was Ok :thumbup: kind of long time to get worm


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Well I bought the AutoEarth spoiler for my X-Trail through Ebay. It just got here a week ago so I have to set up an apointment at the body shop to have it colored. I'm also having the whole truck painted monocromatic and probably will have the wheels refinished in gunmetal black.

If you guys need any help getting performance mods for you X-Trail just let me know. I've been there before and know how frustrating it can be after a while but their are a whole bunch of parts from other Nissan cars that WILL work on our truck.

Manuel I'm thinking of posting this at nissanmexico but thought I would ask you first. What is the price for a QR20DE block in Mexico and how much would it be to ship to Florida?

Oh and sice everyone is showing of their trucks here are some pics of mine:


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

You might want to check out a product called Aquapel by PPG. I found it lasts A LOT longer than Rain-X. It used to be available to consumers under the product name Vision Blade but I heard it was discontinued.

A few years ago I used it on my car and thought it was the same as Rain-X but it lasted many months. The side windows seemed to last all year with one treatment.

Just the other day I searched the web for info on Vision Blade and found info on Aquapel. It is normally only sold to detailers to apply in their shop.
Apparently Lexus has it available now on their RX330, might be an option.

I just ordered some from a U.S. company. You can find it on Ebay too.
It costs more than Rain-X though and each application requires a new unit.
You break the seal on the applicator, use it, then throw it away.
To me, the labour savings of re-applying are worth the extra cost.





SCHESBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been using Rain-X for several years and would recommend this to all of you. It make driving not only in Rain but snow much easier on you.
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Terranismo said:


> Manuel I'm thinking of posting this at nissanmexico but thought I would ask you first. What is the price for a QR20DE block in Mexico and how much would it be to ship to Florida?


Please post here or there, there´s no problem, we accept English speakers there too, but not long speechs, 'cause we translate everything 2 ways & long jobs are terrible.

Saddly, we don't have the QR20DE option (at any car), just the QR25DE for the Xtrail.

Mexican brand new cars have these engines:

GA16DE
QG18DE
QR25DE
KA24DE (16 & 12 valves) just RWD

& the rest of the larger V6 & V8 engines


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Comparison*

Hi,

When I had my Alarm System installed, they had the Aquapel by PPG. Since it was my Boss's Brother that owns this dealership he told me not to waste my money and stick with Rain-X and he only sells Aquapel. He said that his employees and himself all use Rain-X since it is much cheaper and works the same. Again all matter of preference.. I have used Rain-X for over 5 years.. it is one application a year...as long as you use the additive that you mix with your windshield fluid.







DL500 said:


> You might want to check out a product called Aquapel by PPG. I found it lasts A LOT longer than Rain-X. It used to be available to consumers under the product name Vision Blade but I heard it was discontinued.
> 
> A few years ago I used it on my car and thought it was the same as Rain-X but it lasted many months. The side windows seemed to last all year with one treatment.
> 
> ...


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

nuke said:


> I hear you have been getting some cool weather in BC. I only used the heaters briefly when I travelled up in Northern Ontario a couple of weeks back. The manual is rather incomplete describing the heaters and only says the thermostat turns the heater on or off. (maybe your passenger has a warmer butt than the driver and the thermostat cut in earlier?)
> 
> On my Acura, in the high position, the heater will turn off when the seats get hot and then cycle back on. In the low position, they will remain always on. Because of the sensors for the side airbag system in the Acura, there is no heater in the passenger's seatback as in the driver's seat. I see you have an SE, but there may be sensors in the seat back for the front airbags in the Nissans.
> 
> I would recommend waiting until the cold weather to give them a workout, but the dealership service department should be able to tell you whether the SE has seat heaters in the passenger seat back and bottom.


Thanks for the response. I'll wait to see if it gets better as the temperature drops. We were just curious to see how it worked.


----------



## Fuzzy Navel (Sep 21, 2004)

*Prices Paid and Buying Experience in Canada*

Seriously looking at this vehicle. I would be interested in hearing about recent buying experiences. How much of a discount should I be looking at?

Also would like to hear from owners concerning actual MPG.

Thank you all!


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

Just got the cargo liner from eBay , seem so weak :thumbdwn: , my dog will screw it in few weeks. I think I have to return it back - just waste of money on delivery :balls: he..he..


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

wal said:


> Just got the cargo liner from eBay , seem so weak :thumbdwn: , my dog will screw it in few weeks. I think I have to return it back - just waste of money on delivery :balls: he..he..


I purchased it too, it is not fitting well but shold do the basic job. As far as durabilty, it seems it is good for light weight things but not for a dog or other heavy things. " I don't have a dog."


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Fuzzy Navel said:


> Seriously looking at this vehicle. I would be interested in hearing about recent buying experiences. How much of a discount should I be looking at?
> 
> Also would like to hear from owners concerning actual MPG.
> 
> Thank you all!


Check my previous postings, some quotations there! Good luck!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Fuzzy Navel said:


> Seriously looking at this vehicle. I would be interested in hearing about recent buying experiences. How much of a discount should I be looking at?
> 
> Also would like to hear from owners concerning actual MPG.
> 
> Thank you all!


At our family, we have cars for different purposes, Xtrail is one of the best, but I'm sure that it's not for All purposes, they can carry lot of stuff at the trunk/hatch, but it couldn't be tall, the height from the trunk floor to the roof is very limited (For that purposes, we have a compact mini-van).

I've alredy tested it at a really deep floodage without ANY TROUBLE (just a good wash & it looks like new).

Accesories availabity are relatively limited (the same in Canada as México) but they have each time more & you can order from overseas like SCHESB did.

I guess it's a great ride for Canadian Winter.

Sunroof is great for the opposite season, It turns the Xtrail into a semi-Cabrio SUV.

We love it, but we're still breaking down it (we have many cars & drive few kms a week). so I can't tell you any MPG, in my case KM/L


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Correction*

I only contacted Nissan overseas originally to purchase but they provided me with the Nissan (Nismo) Part numbers which my dealer was able to order for me all the accessories that I wanted. Do not let your Dealer tell you that they can't order Original X-Trail parts for you, if they won't, find another dealer that will... hey profit is profit.

The Nissan Dealer I have purchased my Cars from in Montreal is my Friends Dealership - Metro Nissan. He was interested in the parts as well but did not have the contacts or part numbers. I did all the leg work (Internet/eMail) for them which he appreciated and now is offering these accessories from his dealership. Hey this is profit for them... they make money on the servicing and accessories... if you dealer is not interested.. someone else will be.

He has had many nissanforums members call and order from him as well has had several dealers in Montreal call him about these items as well. 

I work in an Advertsiement Agency and Nissan made a huge mistake when it did nto bring in many of their accessories for the X-Trail and I have already told them this. Their focus groups for the X-Trail was not a great choice even if they had one! This was probably some Marketing Manager in Canada who made this decision on accessories and he/she has much to learn about the X-Trail owner... you would think that they would have researched X-Trail sales in the rest of the world before making the decision what to offer in Canada... it is obvious they did not. 

When I look at the items I have ordered.. I have my X-Trail and I am still missing items... do I blame the dealer.. not at all, they are only given what Nissan Canada sends them, does Nissan Canada listen to their Dealers... maybe, maybe not...

On that note... I have to call my dealer to see if my items arrived ..... I will keep you informed.






manuelga said:


> At our family, we have cars for different purposes, Xtrail is one of the best, but I'm sure that it's not for All purposes, they can carry lot of stuff at the trunk/hatch, but it couldn't be tall, the height from the trunk floor to the roof is very limited (For that purposes, we have a compact mini-van).
> 
> I've alredy tested it at a really deep floodage without ANY TROUBLE (just a good wash & it looks like new).
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH, Why don't you tell your dealership to add some accessories for the Xtrail at their webpage?, just like Courtesy Nissan did for cars sold at USA. 

They have a large potential source of clients here.  

I guess they will get a lot of orders, I'm looking for rubber floormats (they are offering here just the carpet ones (they were beige & I can imagine wich color they will turn in a few months). 

I think that if they (with all your help) had walked the route of ordering parts, they can sell them for all the Canadian Xtrail-ers & this humble Mexican (by the way I already have the Mailing Address @ USA). :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thank you*

Manuelga...

I just got off of the phone with my friend who owns Metro Nissan in Lasalle (Montreal Canada). I sent him all the links and he did like your idea and I sent him all the links for the X-Trail to view.
Again they can order any of the X-Trail accessories I have mentioned from them, it is not a problem. I sent them the PDF Part list that Nissan Middle East sent to me. The items I ordered (Middle East Part list) will be in next week... not bad three weeks for special order from Japan! My other part have finally arrived and will be installed tomorrow!
My friend also has another Auto Products company and I have sent him all the links as well from sites around the world... and we will be meeting next week to talk about this. His Web Site Designer was one of my Students when I was working at a College here in Montreal.. who is now also one of my best friends... it's a small world and anything is possible, why not add it to his webpage...!

I will keep you informed and if you want to order any part just give them a call, I mentioned in a previous posting the name an number.

Stephen






manuelga said:


> SCHESBH, Why don't you tell your dealership to add some accessories for the Xtrail at their webpage?, just like Courtesy Nissan did for cars sold at USA.
> 
> They have a large potential source of clients here.
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> The Chrome Side Signal Mirror Covers are available in Canada. Call Metro Nissan in Montreal (My Friends dealership) and speak to Serge Basinet (514-366-8931).


Just one thing, do you have their e-mails? I can write, read & understand almost everything in engrish (even some slang ) but I'm terrible speaking, I don't use it as frecuentlly as I wish  .

Really, If any Canadian Dealerships have the accesories available could beat all their competition and also could be ready if anytime the Xtrail were exported to USA.

I don't work at Marketing or anything similar but I've an MBA focused in Strategy & Marketing, that's why the ideas, tell your buddies to do that things.

By the way have you seing any Xtrail's grill guard?, there's a Mex company that makes them for Xtrails, I'll check & post something.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Address*

As you requested,

This is not the owner (Friend) email address but his 

Manager
Denis Bazinet : [email protected] 

And his brother who is 
Sales Manager
Serge Bazinet : [email protected]

They are aware of the nissanforums x-trail members since many have called, so please feel free to contact them in either English or French.. just mention the nissanforums.com web site and my name.

Please let us know how it works out. If you have a U.S. Mailing address, as I do.. If it is cheaper (I am sure it is) to order the part...I can pick it up for you and ship it from the U.S.... let me know... send me an private message.

Stephen



manuelga said:


> Just one thing, do you have their e-mails? I can write, read & understand almost everything in engrish (even some slang ) but I'm terrible speaking, I don't use it as frecuentlly as I wish  .
> 
> Really, If any Canadian Dealerships have the accesories available could beat all their competition and also could be ready if anytime the Xtrail were exported to USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Really Stephen, THANKS A LOT

I'll email Denis (English of course) right now.


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Wooohooo ! Our X-trail has finally arrived. Picking it up tomorrow !
Decided to pass on the extended warranty & rustproofing. Going to do the oilspray on my own instead.

:thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Wooohooo ! Our X-trail has finally arrived. Picking it up tomorrow !
> Decided to pass on the extended warranty & rustproofing. Going to do the oilspray on my own instead.
> 
> :thumbup: :cheers:


Congratulations!  You are going to love your new X-Trail!!


----------



## Fuzzy Navel (Sep 21, 2004)

*Element vs X Trail*

Well.... starting to close in on a short list of vehicles. Without driving either at this point, my wife likes the Element (especially the color orange, its distinctive? style, the easy clean interiors and the ability to get quickly from the front to the back seat to access our two young daugthers).

I like the X Trail (its style, MPG, cool/hot drink holders, PANA roof, fold flat seats). I don't like that the Element only seats 4.

We will be camping next year with a 2 year old, a 5 year old and our dog.

A couple of questions..... 

Can you throw a double mattress in the back of a X Trail?
Has anyone had personal experience with both vehicles and if so can you tell me how they compare?

Any other comments greatly appreciated!


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Fuzzy Navel said:


> Well.... starting to close in on a short list of vehicles. Without driving either at this point, my wife likes the Element (especially the color orange, its distinctive? style, the easy clean interiors and the ability to get quickly from the front to the back seat to access our two young daugthers).
> 
> I like the X Trail (its style, MPG, cool/hot drink holders, PANA roof, fold flat seats). I don't like that the Element only seats 4.
> 
> ...


At one time I seriously considered the Honda Element, cause I liked the 'differant' look. The biggest drawback at the time was that it only seated 4. I took both for a test drive and fell in love with the way the X-trail drove. 
Although there are only three of us and two dogs in our family, the extra seat is always in use. If you check the brochure, it has more cargo room than Jeep Liberty, Mazda Tribute or Toyota RAV4. I am so very happy I purchased the X-trail.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Fuzzy Navel said:


> Can you throw a double mattress in the back of a X Trail?


I had to move a couple of twind mattress from my actual hometown to my previous homehouse (a 200kms trip) I had a 2001 Renault's Scenic (a compact Minivan), a 2000 Ford's Explorer & the 2004 Xtrail.

Sadly I had to say that just the Explorer can handle that job. the main problem is the lenght from the rear seats to the closed tailgate, Scenic were the shortest, Xtrail was short for ~15cms, so I had to do that with the Explorer.

Another point to consider is the floor to roof interior space, Scenic is huge, Explorer is shorter & Xtrail is the shortest.

But guess wich one is my choice for any small trip???? O/C the Xtrail, it's the most balanced of the group,

Handling, MPG, Power, Comfortable, Equipment, The lovable cup holders (fits a 600ml coke bottle), the incredible stock sound equipment (you can change CD's while hearing any other & don't have to twist under the seat), Power plug inside driver's glovebox it's very comfortable to charge mobile phones & many more things to say.

We don't have Elements at México but I can tell you that if they were sold here I never considered them: lack of torque, no personality car, less habitability (4 seats) & really... I hate Honda HE HE HE HE HE.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Wooohooo ! Our X-trail has finally arrived. Picking it up tomorrow !
> Decided to pass on the extended warranty & rustproofing. Going to do the oilspray on my own instead.
> 
> :thumbup: :cheers:



Congrats! and Wise decission!

You will love your X-Trail!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Fuzzy Navel said:


> Well.... starting to close in on a short list of vehicles. Without driving either at this point, my wife likes the Element (especially the color orange, its distinctive? style, the easy clean interiors and the ability to get quickly from the front to the back seat to access our two young daugthers).
> 
> I like the X Trail (its style, MPG, cool/hot drink holders, PANA roof, fold flat seats). I don't like that the Element only seats 4.
> 
> ...


Element is a very unique car… It is really a personal choice “if you like the box look”. You definitely need to test drive both and see which you like the most and as see which one suites your needs better. It sounds Element may be better for you since you have 2 kids and a dog. X-Trail is sportier than CRV and Element, you can not pass from the middle back and forth like CRV and/or Element….They are more like minivans if you ask me! Gas consumption is about the same as X-Trail, not much of a difference but one important difference is the options, if you add the same options on Element which X-Trail has as included in the price you will be surprized how much more you will have to pay. “4 sure, X-Taril is better value for your money”. 
If you put the back sits down you may fit a double mattress in X-Trail and CRV. I am not sure about Element, probably the same!
Good luck with your choice!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Welcome to the club!!!*

Enoy it and use it well!!!




Ynott said:


> Wooohooo ! Our X-trail has finally arrived. Picking it up tomorrow !
> Decided to pass on the extended warranty & rustproofing. Going to do the oilspray on my own instead.
> 
> :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*and the story goes on...*

Ok.. so I bring the X-Trail back to the dealer for the accessories that have arrived... they give me a car for the day... yes I said car...lol.. an Altima... not less than an hour into having the car.. and stuck in Traffic... I wanted my X-Trail back!!!!! LOL.... well that is not happening until tomorrow... I am so glad that I bought the X-Trail.... I like my 95 Altima better than this one they gave me... 2002.. While I love my dealer always giving me a car when I am in for servicing etc... I would have preferred an X-Trail... but hey I am not complaining.. I just miss my X-Trail! hehehe


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Ok.. so I bring the X-Trail back to the dealer for the accessories that have arrived... they give me a car for the day... yes I said car...lol.. an Altima... not less than an hour into having the car.. and stuck in Traffic... I wanted my X-Trail back!!!!! LOL.... well that is not happening until tomorrow... I am so glad that I bought the X-Trail.... I like my 95 Altima better than this one they gave me... 2002.. While I love my dealer always giving me a car when I am in for servicing etc... I would have preferred an X-Trail... but hey I am not complaining.. I just miss my X-Trail! hehehe



Thats pretty amazing tho, them giving you a car for the day ! I cant wait to finally join the X-Trail club ! Altho it will be my wife driving it mostly as I usually drive my Mustang ...yes a Ford, but I love it !


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*New Australian xtrailer*

Hi Guys,

Just came across your forums searching through the web and found it really interesting and resourceful.

I'm a member of the australian xtrail forums myself and thought this would be a good opportunity for us to share our experiences with our beloved xtrails 

My weakest point when it comes to my xtrail is trying to not to get tempted to buy anymore accessories, which a very hard thing to do and I always get in trouble with my wife for buying them.  Now that I found your forums I'd better start hiding from my wife.

Anyway, you can check-out my ride by going to my home page, in there you will also find a link to the australian xtrail forums (my username in those forums is jalalski)

Long live the xtrails :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*It's a MUSTANG!!!!*

Good grief.... LOL... to own, to drive and to love a Mustang... ... we all dream.. you have it....enjoy!!! 

Metro Nissan has always been excellent with their Service (I am not saying that because my friend owns it). many of their employees have been working at MN for years... very little change over... They treat not only their customer well but also their employees and this has to do with the owner... Over the years watching how my friend (Sam) runs his companies, many should learn from him as I did.. and I think it came from his father who he worked for who owned the Budget Rent-A-Car franchise in Quebec. Treat the customer and your employees with the same respect that you would want to receive. If your treated with respect you will get it back.

I have been to other Dealers American and Canadian and dealers have a lot to learn if they want to retain customers!

We can talk about this forever, but in a nutshell, Japanese Automobile Dealership are rated higher than most, it all depends on the ownership and the relationship he/she instills on his employees.

I had the Mods done finally, just picked up the X-Trail.... only have three more to go which should be in next week... I ordered the Larger Center Counsole, the Bumber Protectors, and of course the proper Signal lighs... and then I wil post Pictures!!!! LOL


Stephen





Ynott said:


> Thats pretty amazing tho, them giving you a car for the day ! I cant wait to finally join the X-Trail club ! Altho it will be my wife driving it mostly as I usually drive my Mustang ...yes a Ford, but I love it !


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to Canada!! Although our model of X-Trail is different, please share with us any problems you might have had. If they all have been positive, let's hear them as well..

As for Accessories.... if you know of any not mentioned here and can share them with us, please let us know...In Canada there is a lack of many items and we are all interested in getting our Spouces mad at us! LOL!!!

Stephen



aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just came across your forums searching through the web and found it really interesting and resourceful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree with you 100 percent Schesbh ! I have already noticed the difference with Nissan Service. They are excellent, know you by name, treat you with respect. At my Ford dealership, its very blah service, not impressed at all.
Cant wait to drive the X-Trail !


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*IT'S FINALLY HERE !!!!*

Hi SCHESBH, Hi Manuelga, and all others on board.

My X-Trail is finally here! Woo Hooooo !
(Sunlit Sand, SE, with stick shift) 

Only did a few KM. Isn't great to have an odometer with single digits !!!
And of course that new car smell...

Stephen, I agree with latest post; 
I have been dealing with Metro Nissan for 8 years now and would, in all honesty, never even think about going anywhere else.

By the way let me know when your next appointment is at Metro Nissan; I would love to see your X-Trail in the flesh. Perhaps we could meet there.
(you deal with Roger B. in service don't you?) 

Happy X-trails,
ValBoo.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Guys,

It is nice that you are having great experience with your service people in Montreal! Here in Toronto, Willowdale Nissan Service Dpt. is terrible, I had to complain to Nissan Canada and I hope it works! Even though the GMgr, is my friend I may not take it there for service any more. Him and Sales people are great but I think he can not or does not have control over the Service Dpt.... 

Only one word, "TERRIBLE......!" :thumbdwn:


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It is nice that you are having great experience with your service people in Montreal! Here in Toronto, Willowdale Nissan Service Dpt. is terrible, I had to complain to Nissan Canada and I hope it works! Even though the GMgr, is my friend I may not take it there for service any more. Him and Sales people are great but I think he can not or does not have control over the Service Dpt....
> 
> Only one word, "TERRIBLE......!" :thumbdwn:



Well that sucks, sorry to hear that Hagtex. My wife has been going to Scarborough Nissan, and has received excellent service. They seem to have a very high standard of cust service.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It is nice that you are having great experience with your service people in Montreal! Here in Toronto, Willowdale Nissan Service Dpt. is terrible, I had to complain to Nissan Canada and I hope it works! Even though the GMgr, is my friend I may not take it there for service any more. Him and Sales people are great but I think he can not or does not have control over the Service Dpt....
> 
> Only one word, "TERRIBLE......!" :thumbdwn:


You're not the first person I've heard this from concerning W.N. however my first and only experience with them so far was satisfactory - an oil change - although there was grease all over the door sill plastic when I got the car back.....(I just cleaned it up myself).....I hope this is not a precusror to something worse. Why did you have a bad experiecne ?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> You're not the first person I've heard this from concerning W.N. however my first and only experience with them so far was satisfactory - an oil change - although there was grease all over the door sill plastic when I got the car back.....(I just cleaned it up myself).....I hope this is not a precusror to something worse. Why did you have a bad experiecne ?


Since you asked, there you go!
At the original car delivery my master key was lost, can happen! “ok”
Waited for 2-3 weeks, first they tried to locate than had to order another one! “ok”
Finally arrived and I was called by the sales person, asked how long will it take, told me max ½ hr and no need for an app, just drop by! “Fine”.
Next they I dropped by, look for the sales person which was not there, asked around and were told to go service dpt. which my key might be there already. “ok”
Went to service dpt. and told them the story, still for that, they asked me to either leave the car for the day bc. it was late afternoon, and/or make an app. for next they which will take at least 2-3 hrs. to cut the key and re-program? Anyhow I made an appointment for the next day and left the car there along with my cell# and asked them to call me if it finishes early and/or if they need me for something. After 2 hrs. I went back to find out what happened the guy who served me told me that, they could not find my key and the sales person who looks after me might have it, and unfortunately bc. It was her day-off therefore they can not find her to ask and/or get the key from where it was. I was so upset and disappointed and asked him why did he not call me to tell me this much earlier instead made me wait two hrs for nothing!!! I was almost going to loose it but I held back. Went inside and found my friend told him what happened and he got very upset too. We both went to the service dpt. and after a few minute investigations he found out that, the key was in the parts dpt. and waiting under my name. He got mad and asked them to finish it up a.s.a.p. Anyhow I waited another over two hrs. and it was done finally! I was handed the key and the car was waiting at the back parking lot. Went to pick up the car, first thing I noticed big oil marks on my windshield from inside especially the driver side, oil marks all over at the door frame inside and out as well as oil marks on driver side step frame. My fuse was blown!!! I sat to start the car to take it closer to the service door and blow up about what they did! WAIT, More!!!!!!!!! The key was not fitting properly plus the steering wheel tilt was left loose???? I went there and gave them well!!! Asked them to clean the car imm. and fix the key properly!! They cleaned the car of course and buffed the key and told me that key was new and it will get used and work better in time. “Still not perfect!” I was so upset, from there I went to my friend again and told him what happened, he was so upset too and told me that the people who works in there are animals and have no respect at all! “Doesn’t help me”! 
Another time the car needed alignment, it was very slightly pulling right and the steering wheel was not centered! I made an appointment, again waited at least 2-3 hrs. to be fixed, after it was done, there you go! There was again oil marks on the places where they hold and step in the car even though I asked the guy when I dropped the car, to ask the workers pls. to be careful and work clean! I Gave UP!
After alignment I noticed the car was feeling harder on bumps and etc. After driving a few days I kept telling my self it should not be like this and finally decided to check the tire pressures, Guess WHAT!!! Every tire had different pressure and extremely loaded!!! “39.5/38/37.5/36” “THIS IS COLD MEASUREMENTS”!!!!!!!!! It should be 32 psi as it says at the label on the door panel!!! 
Amazing isn’t it??????? So you all have to be careful guys!!!!!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm almost bilingual (Spanish & English) & can say a few words in French.......: MIERDA/SHIT/MERDE is what I tought when I was reading your Bad Experience.

I was thinking that Mexican Service was the worst, but now I noticed that NO, these guys are worst.

Please Hagdex, take your business to another dealerships, An idea: Start a Thread asking "Dealership's Service Dept Experiences at Toronto area" or something like that.

You could find a better choice than these "STUPID, GREASY GORILLAS"


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

manuelga said:


> I'm almost bilingual (Spanish & English) & can say a few words in French.......: MIERDA/SHIT/MERDE is what I tought when I was reading your Bad Experience.
> 
> I was thinking that Mexican Service was the worst, but now I noticed that NO, these guys are worst.
> 
> ...



Yup Manuelga! Gorillas everywhere! When I had my Pathfinder which I purchased from them again previously in 1999, I was taking it there for service, it was much better and the car was being washed each and every time after every service, even if it was only for oil change. One think that boathers me, I have only two Nissan dealers closer to my work and home. One is this one and the other one is the Alta Nissan @ Richmond Hill which is closer to my home. 
Well I'll see what I can do! Maybe I'll take it to Alta Nissan next time to see if any differant than the Willowdale Nissan!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Good Luck at Alta Nissan, breath deeply a few times & remember your car at the parking lot/garage.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Canadian Dealerships..*

We should start a thread, maybe someone will read it! Everytime my Altima and or X-Trail has been brought in it is cleaned. I picked up my X-Trail this morning with all the accessories and it was spotless!.. Metro Nissan Kept my X-Trail since they wanted to clean it before giving it back to me. The installations took longer and they were cleaning the car this morning before I received it.

When I arrived it was showroom clean, inside and out with a bag of mints hanging from a clear bag from the rear view mirror with a note thanking me.. this is a dealership with class and as I mentioned before caring for the customer!

We just sold our Chevrolet Camaro 1995 on eBay but had it serviced at a GM Service from hell Dealership - Harland Pontiac Buick... My boss is friends with the owner and it made no difference... I wont go into details but they had my wife crying.. I was so upset I called and complained directly to him .. did they care..no... so word of mouth will hurt them more. 

Same goes for my family and why I changed from a Pontiac 6000 GM to Nissan and never looked back - Parkland Pontiac Buick.. on the TransCanada Highway... they made me hate GM forever...

More people need to speak out about their Dealerships.. and I agree we need to start one here about Canadian Nissan Dealerships... if we can help others avoid problem Dealers or even make Nissan Canada aware of problem Dealerships than all the better.

What do others think?

Stephen





Hagtex said:


> Yup Manuelga! Gorillas everywhere! When I had my Pathfinder which I purchased from them again previously in 1999, I was taking it there for service, it was much better and the car was being washed each and every time after every service, even if it was only for oil change. One think that boathers me, I have only two Nissan dealers closer to my work and home. One is this one and the other one is the Alta Nissan @ Richmond Hill which is closer to my home.
> Well I'll see what I can do! Maybe I'll take it to Alta Nissan next time to see if any differant than the Willowdale Nissan!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> We should start a thread, maybe someone will read it! Everytime my Altima and or X-Trail has been brought in it is cleaned. I picked up my X-Trail this morning with all the accessories and it was spotless!.. Metro Nissan Kept my X-Trail since they wanted to clean it before giving it back to me. The installations took longer and they were cleaning the car this morning before I received it.
> 
> When I arrived it was showroom clean, inside and out with a bag of mints hanging from a clear bag from the rear view mirror with a note thanking me.. this is a dealership with class and as I mentioned before caring for the customer!
> 
> ...


We Must Stephen! When it comes to sell a car they are kissing your you know what bc. of the bad market car sales, but when it comes servicing they don't care I guess! Feels like they don't need our buss. I already complained this to Nissan Canada, see if they get in touch with me to say a sorry and take care of this shame!!! It should be like your service and service people that you are telling about! That is the way to keep the customer happy and bring them back for more business!!! If you paid attention I never mentioned my dealer's name so far until this things had happened, but now I started the word of mouth as many places as I can about them!!!


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> We should start a thread, maybe someone will read it! Everytime my Altima and or X-Trail has been brought in it is cleaned. I picked up my X-Trail this morning with all the accessories and it was spotless!.. Metro Nissan Kept my X-Trail since they wanted to clean it before giving it back to me. The installations took longer and they were cleaning the car this morning before I received it.
> 
> When I arrived it was showroom clean, inside and out with a bag of mints hanging from a clear bag from the rear view mirror with a note thanking me.. this is a dealership with class and as I mentioned before caring for the customer!
> 
> ...


Word of mouth goes a long long way ! I really do find at least in my experience, when you have a North American car, the dealerships dont treat you as well, I mean dream on if you expect to get your car back washed ! 

On another note , Just got my X-Trail ! Very sweet car ! It's so sweet in fact, one of my first concerns is theft! lol...How good is the combination of the 2 alarms it comes factory installed ie the Immobilizer, and the Anti-theft??
-btw, What exactly is "Protector Plus"? Is that just the name of the anti-theft system. Should there not be decals on the car advising of it? (there is some mention of that in a Warranty)

thanks


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> We Must Stephen! When it comes to sell a car they are kissing your you know what bc. of the bad market car sales, but when it comes servicing they don't care I guess! Feels like they don't need our buss. I already complained this to Nissan Canada, see if they get in touch with me to say a sorry and take care of this shame!!! It should be like your service and service people that you are telling about! That is the way to keep the customer happy and bring them back for more business!!! If you paid attention I never mentioned my dealer's name so far until this things had happened, but now I started the word of mouth as many places as I can about them!!!



That's a pretty bad experience. Sorry to hear this. As I mentioned the only thing I had to deal with was some grease/oil on the door sill. My car was not cleaned either BTW. Neither outside nor inside. This is my first purchase at W.N. - my neighbour warned me though, having had bad experiences himself. I can't say I was not warned. W.O.M. and a forum to discuss dealerships/service experiences is a great idea. Count me in. But the only danger is that it can get out of hand if someone has a personal agenda....


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Anytime!*

Hey same color!!!! Congrats! and enjoy it. Metro Nissan is unique when it comes to Dealerships. 

I will be back sometime this week. I noticed this morning while I was changing my H11 Bulbs (very easy to do) that they scratched my bumper while installing the bumper guards.... ironic LOL... so I will have them repair this.

Also my other accessories the final ones, should be in this week. I finished installing the Sound Dampening material (Damplifier - Second Skin) on the Hatch back panel... that was a fun job, more cuts, more blood! LOL.

I have been dealing with Roger since 1995 and my Altima.. but I know them all very well.. they have been there since then...it states a lot for a dealership when they have little if no staff turnover!

If you would like to get together sooner, send me a private email..anytime





ValBoo said:


> Hi SCHESBH, Hi Manuelga, and all others on board.
> 
> My X-Trail is finally here! Woo Hooooo !
> (Sunlit Sand, SE, with stick shift)
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

:waving: Ups, sorry I didn't answer your message earlier, I guess all of us have a complaint about dealerships so we stuck there and forgot good news.

I't great to have more & more XTrailers smelling that real new car odor.

I couldn't meet you guys there  (at least sooner) because it's a 12,000kms round trip (at least), but nothing is impossible so maybe sometime (summer) I'll cross the "Non-Xtrail-Country" :thumbdwn: & meet you there at Toronto, Montreal, Quebec (If I make the trip, I'll go to all the major East Coast Cities).



ValBoo said:


> Hi SCHESBH, Hi Manuelga, and all others on board.
> 
> My X-Trail is finally here! Woo Hooooo !
> (Sunlit Sand, SE, with stick shift)
> ...


----------



## jj72 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Final coat protector*

I am new to the site -- I used this site before deciding to buy an X-Trail - thanks for all of your help -- I expect to be able to pick up the x-trail within the next week or two.  One question - has anyone heard of Final Coat protection where they install a corrosion module attached to the battery to protect the car? When I met with the dealership they were trying to sell this - any thoughts?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

jj72 said:


> I am new to the site -- I used this site before deciding to buy an X-Trail - thanks for all of your help -- I expect to be able to pick up the x-trail within the next week or two.  One question - has anyone heard of Final Coat protection where they install a corrosion module attached to the battery to protect the car? When I met with the dealership they were trying to sell this - any thoughts?


Welcome! Never heard of it, Sounds like another gimmick pulled by dealers to rip customers more? Again not sure what it is or how it works! Good Luck!


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Do you guys think that the factory installed alarm is good enough ? As I asked earlier , what exactly is "Protector Plus"? Is that just the name of the anti-theft system. Should there not be decals on the car advising of it? (there is some mention of that in a Warranty)


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

jj72 said:


> I am new to the site -- I used this site before deciding to buy an X-Trail - thanks for all of your help -- I expect to be able to pick up the x-trail within the next week or two.  One question - has anyone heard of Final Coat protection where they install a corrosion module attached to the battery to protect the car? When I met with the dealership they were trying to sell this - any thoughts?


Congrats on your new X-Trail ! I just picked mine up on Friday, very impressed so far. I didnt go for any of the dealer sales pushes like extended warranty or rustproofing. I'm taking it to get oil sprayed though to Krown Rust .


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

I was supposed to get an X-Trail but I got lost on the way to the Nissan dealer.


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

It does have almost the same tires as the X-Trail, just a bit bigger.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's so, so good that you go for a Bigger SUV, it's sad you didn't wait for the newer Xterra, but as I always said, we are not robots so diversity is ok.

Now you've to search for a Toyota Forum  tell us what they think about the Xtrail.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Canadian Nissan Dealerships Topic*

HI,

Ok.. I started the topic, please do a search for 


Canadian Nissan Dealerships


Remember we all requested it, I started it and hopefully this will help all of us and Nissan Canada and the Dealers will get feedback from it as well, both positive and negative and make changes if necessary.

Stephen


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Took my X-Trail in today at my local (and only) Nissan dealer. I started feeling some irregular idling yesterday and a slight misfire, also some bogging while under hard aceleration in third gear.

My right front disc brake also needed to be cleaned since it was whistling each time I applied the brakes. 

Problem was diagnosed by me, as a stupid tecnician got trigger happy with the Nissan Consult on my ECU. I had long ago my timing advanced my means of the Consult to 4 degrees over stock. I've always left a notice on my dealer servicing paper (the one you sign once the car is admitted into the shop) to not touch the timing. Seems someone decided to anyway and the timing was backed for more than 5 degrees :dumbass: 

The car was running rich so they checked everything (including spark plugs) to see if something else had been affected. Thankfully nothing else was  

I can't understand though why would they retard the timing if my truck only went in for disc brake cleaning and an air conditioning check up. Did they have to reset the ECU on any of these? Run diagnostics through Consult? Disconnect the battery? 

Well the answer is none of the above. Someone just decided to run the Consult on my truck and retard the timing because they wanted to.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Scoobs said:


> It does have almost the same tires as the X-Trail, just a bit bigger.


Good Luck, My friend also has the same (2003) Thinking to sell bc. of the GAS, too much spent last year. If you don't mind the gas and/or don't drive around too much it is a nice truck and they have super good deals on now! Right time to buy. He drow my X-Trail and fall in low, he might go for it! Too much of a road comfort differance on bumpy roads in between. Toyota is lot harder, also very hard stearing wheel as well! Other than that very nice tuck!


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Good Luck, My friend also has the same (2003) Thinking to sell bc. of the GAS, too much spent last year. If you don't mind the gas and/or don't drive around too much it is a nice truck and they have super good deals on now! Right time to buy. He drow my X-Trail and fall in low, he might go for it! Too much of a road comfort differance on bumpy roads in between. Toyota is lot harder, also very hard stearing wheel as well! Other than that very nice tuck!


The gas issue doesn't bother me. Obviously a 4.7 litre V8 is not going to get the gas mileage of a 2.4 litre 4 cylinder. I got the 4Runner because I felt the X-Trail was ultimately underpowered for what I needed. I travel regularly with at least three people, two dogs, luggage, and a Saris cycle-on 2" hitch mount bike carrier with my mountain bike and road bike. I've driven an X-Trail with a similar weight of cargo and there wasn't much oomph left, especially going up hills. The torque on the 4Runner is 320 lb/ft so going up hills with such a load is not a problem. On the highway, even with that load, the 4Runner flat out moves whan you need acceleration. Even my sister-in-law says that her X-Trail doesn't have the beans that her '94 Dodge Caravan had when going up hills.
As for the road comfort I think your friend's assessment is questionable. The 4Runner is extremely smooth, even over bumps, and I have the Sport version. I've driven it back to back with my sister-in-law's X-Trail ( which she bought on my recommendation ) and the 4Runner is smoother and quieter. No need to be pulling off doors to install insulation. The steering is just weighted differently than the X-Trail, some drivers might say that the X-trail steering is overboosted. That makes it feel more maneuverable than a 4Runner at slow speed but the trade off is that the 4Runner tracks alot straighter on the highway and the X-trail's steering is busier on the highway. It's a trade-off between low speed maneuverability vs. high speed stability.
All in all I'm quite pleased with the 4Runner. When I see an X-trail go by I know that I was that close to buying one. It's an excellent vehicle, just not the one for me right now.I'm going to be sticking around these forums because I am interested in how people like their X-Trails. Lots of people ask me for new vehicle recommendations and I always recommend the X-Trail if they are looking for somehting in that type of vehicle.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Scoobs,

We're not attacking you, just that isn't to polite saying a bunch of people: Look what I got, specially when you are showing us a bigger, expensive car (by the way a higher category one).

In my experience at 2300mts above sea level (Mexico City) with around 25% loss of power, I can accelerate faster than many cars, sound noises is not a problem, SCHESB did that job because he's a high fidelity obsesive 

Different needs & preferences are human conditions that's why there's a group of people that drive Xtrails & others 4Runners (And some other crazy guys like me also a Newer Renault HEHEHEHE).

A lot of success (luck is for dumbs), keep recommending Xtrail & send us some Xtrailers.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Why this thread was moved from Canada & Int'l Seccion???

It was giving life there.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Scoobs said:


> The gas issue doesn't bother me. Obviously a 4.7 litre V8 is not going to get the gas mileage of a 2.4 litre 4 cylinder. I got the 4Runner because I felt the X-Trail was ultimately underpowered for what I needed. I travel regularly with at least three people, two dogs, luggage, and a Saris cycle-on 2" hitch mount bike carrier with my mountain bike and road bike. I've driven an X-Trail with a similar weight of cargo and there wasn't much oomph left, especially going up hills. The torque on the 4Runner is 320 lb/ft so going up hills with such a load is not a problem. On the highway, even with that load, the 4Runner flat out moves whan you need acceleration. Even my sister-in-law says that her X-Trail doesn't have the beans that her '94 Dodge Caravan had when going up hills.
> As for the road comfort I think your friend's assessment is questionable. The 4Runner is extremely smooth, even over bumps, and I have the Sport version. I've driven it back to back with my sister-in-law's X-Trail ( which she bought on my recommendation ) and the 4Runner is smoother and quieter. No need to be pulling off doors to install insulation. The steering is just weighted differently than the X-Trail, some drivers might say that the X-trail steering is overboosted. That makes it feel more maneuverable than a 4Runner at slow speed but the trade off is that the 4Runner tracks alot straighter on the highway and the X-trail's steering is busier on the highway. It's a trade-off between low speed maneuverability vs. high speed stability.
> All in all I'm quite pleased with the 4Runner. When I see an X-trail go by I know that I was that close to buying one. It's an excellent vehicle, just not the one for me right now.I'm going to be sticking around these forums because I am interested in how people like their X-Trails. Lots of people ask me for new vehicle recommendations and I always recommend the X-Trail if they are looking for somehting in that type of vehicle.


Completly different needs that you had, Shouldn't even think about X-Trail especially with a large family and access. that you have, as well as don't care about the gas! It was the right decission for you. I like 4Runner very much too, I would if I had the needs like yours.
Enjoy it!


----------



## trekker (Sep 29, 2004)

*Fender Flares*

Has anybody come across a supplier who has fender flares for the X-TRAIL?
:thumbup:


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

*OILSPRAYING FOR RUST PROOFING*

Which does a better job , Ziebart or Krown ?
I noticed Krown drips quite a bit, whereas Ziebarts oilspray doesnt drip at all.
Are they both good ?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Which does a better job , Ziebart or Krown ?
> I noticed Krown drips quite a bit, whereas Ziebarts oilspray doesnt drip at all.
> Are they both good ?


 They are both good, also check with Penzoil, it is good too!


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> They are both good, also check with Penzoil, it is good too!



Thanks, thats what I figured. :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Metropolitan Rustproofing*

In Quebec we have a chain called Metroplitan Rustproofing. I have used the since 1995 on my Nissan Altima and no rust...and we know how much salt the Quebec Highway Department uses!!! LOL.... I will be bringing my X-Trail to them as well in about a week or two. It does drip but after 24 hours nothing..also the oil does not leave stains.

I just checked they are in Ottawa!... Check them out


http://www.antirouille.com/


Stephen


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> In Quebec we have a chain called Metroplitan Rustproofing. I have used the since 1995 on my Nissan Altima and no rust...and we know how much salt the Quebec Highway Department uses!!! LOL.... I will be bringing my X-Trail to them as well in about a week or two. It does drip but after 24 hours nothing..also the oil does not leave stains.
> 
> I just checked they are in Ottawa!... Check them out
> 
> ...


Looks reliable & nice company, too bad they are not in Toronto, How much do they charge?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Metropolitan RustProofing*

The First time is $74.95 and each year after that they send you a coupon for $59.95. It has to be applied once a year... I have no complaints about them and they have a na excellent reputation in Quebec... your correct they should expand given the quality of their product.







Hagtex said:


> Looks reliable & nice company, too bad they are not in Toronto, How much do they charge?


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> The First time is $74.95 and each year after that they send you a coupon for $59.95. It has to be applied once a year... I have no complaints about them and they have a na excellent reputation in Quebec... your correct they should expand given the quality of their product.


Man, pretty good...both Ziebart & Krown charge much more, $109 for cars, $120 for the X-Trail (and Suv's)


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> The First time is $74.95 and each year after that they send you a coupon for $59.95. It has to be applied once a year... I have no complaints about them and they have a na excellent reputation in Quebec... your correct they should expand given the quality of their product.



Excellent price! I wish they were here too!


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Here is an interesting comment I found in anouther Forum.*

Hi Guys, 
I am a representative of CAP Final Coat who is the company that produces the CM2000 Corrosion Control Module. Interesting comments... The fact is that electronic rust control is not new. It has been used for years on ships,bridges,pipelines, etc. and still continues to be. This technology (cathodic) requires moisture or water to conduct the protective electrical current flow. What is new about the CM2000 is the type of current (Pulsed Current) and it's ability to completely cover an automobile on both sides of each grounded body panel without the presence of moisture. 

This is a new technology and it does work. The information that you might have read previously about this type of unit may have been related to a couple of electronic devices which were taken off of the Canadian market by the Federal Competition Bureau of Canada. Final Coat has provided additional testing to the government to prove the CM2000's effectiveness and on June 30th of this year we were provided with a letter stating that we have in fact proven our claim. 

There are certainly other types of rust control on the marke which require a spray. Many of them are effective but only in the areas that can be covered by the spray. The guy who suggested you pay 100 bucks to Krown and save 300 or 400 is right. You can do that...every year... since Krown is an annual application program. 

Electronic corrosion control is the future of the automotive rust inhibiting industry. The benefits to the consumer, the applicator, and the environment are terrific. 

Be warned. There are other electronic devices currently being sold by some new car dealerships across Canada that do not have the same government recognition as Final Coat. Be safe before you buy and ask for this evidence. 

I welcome anyone to contact me at [email protected]}} 

Cheers 
Murray

WHO IS NOT ME


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Roof Rails for Sale*

Anyone interested in my roof rails ? I realize that I have no use for them. So I'm going to take them off. They're $ 249 from the dealer plus tax., etc. I'll let them go for $ 200 shipping included to Ontario or Quebec. No tax. Send me private email at _[email protected] _ if you are interested.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> Anyone interested in my roof rails ? I realize that I have no use for them. So I'm going to take them off. They're $ 249 from the dealer plus tax., etc. I'll let them go for $ 200 shipping included to Ontario or Quebec. No tax. Send me private email at _[email protected] _ if you are interested.


Are they the normal roof rails or the Hyper versions?


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

*First oil change ?*

Should I wait the full 6000km's or I heard the first oil change for a new car should be sooner?

thanks fellow Xtrailers...


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Some say it's better. I think it's better too especially if a car has been sitting for a long time after the production but in X-Trail's case may be different, bc. what we get here to Canada is already sold.

By the way I always change my oil @ 5000 km. for any car. 

Also it is important to know some manufacturers put treatment additives in the first oil with synthetic oil like BMW and like other high ends, and they don't want you to change the oil until to a certain km. I don't think this applies to X-Trail.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*First Montreal X-Trail Meeting.. LOL*

Well ValBoo and I met today at Lafleurs (Great Quebec Hot Dog / Hamburger / Poutine!! Restaurant)... it was great to meet and park both X-Trail next to each other... did we take pictures.... never mind .. we did not. We talked about everything concerning the X-Trail.. yes we have no life!! LOL, bus seriously, it was great to meet and we should do one for an Ontario/Quebec meeting!!!

One place that we could all meet which is between Quebec and Ontario is The Big Apple Restaurant on the Trans Canada.... any other suggestionsm let's hear them!!!

If you search the Web they have a Japan X-Trail getogethers and we should do one for here!!!

As for oil.. My Altima which is over 350,000K has had Castrol Syntek 5w30 in it since I purchased it in 1995. I chaged like HagTex my oil every 5000K and as of today (In for a new CV boot) they mechanic said he was impressed with this much mileage it is in great mechanical shape!

When my X-Trail came in I had Metro Nissan change the oild to Castrol Syntek 5w30 and for the first and every oil change the same.

During the years of my Altima I also had several Oil and Engine flush cleanings. What this does is it completely removes the oil and cleans the system. When you go for an oil change, you still have used oil sitting in the pan it is not completely clean. The Engine Flush connects to one end and then to the other and cleans the system with liquid and filter removing everything.. then clean new oil (Synthetic) is put in. You would be amazed to see the dirt that it captures. The same goes for the engine flush.

They are not expensive and I do them both at the same time for $99.95 CND.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Are they the normal roof rails or the Hyper versions?


The 'normal' ones ( I suppose) as provided by the dealer.I don't know or have not seen any other type....What is a HYPER version ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Hyper Lights*

Mitch the hyper lights are replacement for the rails that we all have on our X-Trails. The difference is that they have in the front lights (Fog?) mounted on both... I presume that they are illegal here in Canada and that is why we cannot get them.

Stephen


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

I just came back from Montreal for my one year wedding anniversary ! I should of left the wife shopping and met up with you guys ! lol
X-Trail felt great, kept alternating the speed and never went over 4000rpm. Xtrail now has 1500 km's in just over a week :cheers:


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone has any documentation on removing the dash board. I want to run a bunch of wires for my ipod - and since the only lighter adapter is in the front glove. I was hoping there is some space to run a wire from the front glove to the bottom "fridge". 

Anyone have any ideas?

Please help - thanks guys - this has got to the be the best thread anywhere.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Documentation*

Hi Thinspirits,

Check your private messages on this board. I can send you a copy of the pages you need just tell me exactly which item on the dashboard or the whole thing.... 

Stephen




Thinspirits said:


> Was wondering if anyone has any documentation on removing the dash board. I want to run a bunch of wires for my ipod - and since the only lighter adapter is in the front glove. I was hoping there is some space to run a wire from the front glove to the bottom "fridge".
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Please help - thanks guys - this has got to the be the best thread anywhere.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*One more to go...*

Well they installed the bumper protectors, small corner rubber pads on the bumper corners, I hope they work.. but they do look good, and also the Multi Purpose Center Consule, I do like it.. it is a bit higher... but I picked up the X-Trail at 7:00pm tonight drove home... not much to use.. I will let you know as the days progress..

So All I have is the one install to go...the signal mirrors... whenever they come in....oops I lied... maybe two... to go.. I am waiting to see the rear light for the bumper that Marc ordered....

Take care...

Stephen


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Well they installed the bumper protectors, small corner rubber pads on the bumper corners, I hope they work.. but they do look good, and also the Multi Purpose Center Consule, I do like it.. it is a bit higher... but I picked up the X-Trail at 7:00pm tonight drove home... not much to use.. I will let you know as the days progress..
> 
> So All I have is the one install to go...the signal mirrors... whenever they come in....oops I lied... maybe two... to go.. I am waiting to see the rear light for the bumper that Marc ordered....
> 
> ...


Steve, tell us more about the Multi Purpose Center Console. How much higher ? What upgrade does it offer as far as space/function, etc. ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Multi Purpose Consule*

Hi Mitch,

Well first off it is about two inches higher which is nice, they should have made this standard.... it also has a larger storage area... with the second level having sections to hold pens, cards etc underneath but flips open. on the top of the second level it flips open with the top open to reveal seat level cup holders for the back passengers as well a longer area to place items on...great for long trips to have sandwich, coins, glasses, anything really.... it is a nice feature, is it worth the extra money... well all accessories from Car manufacturers are overpriced...again a personal choice... this one I like so far.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Stephen; You spent quite a bit money on this car, how much in total?
You enjoy don't you?
Our pics ar approaching I hope! :thumbup:


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi Mitch,
> 
> Well first off it is about two inches higher which is nice, they should have made this standard.... it also has a larger storage area... with the second level having sections to hold pens, cards etc underneath but flips open. on the top of the second level it flips open with the top open to reveal seat level cup holders for the back passengers as well a longer area to place items on...great for long trips to have sandwich, coins, glasses, anything really.... it is a nice feature, is it worth the extra money... well all accessories from Car manufacturers are overpriced...again a personal choice... this one I like so far.



Interesting, cause yeah, I agree the centre console is definitely too low to rest your arm comfortably. One of my pet peeves, the other one is the location of the side view mirror adjuster, I find its too low.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> So All I have is the one install to go...the signal mirrors... whenever they come in....
> Stephen


Hi Steve, do you know if there already an existing wiring loom in the door for the signal mirrors or they gonna have to re-wire the whole thing from scratch to the side signals?

I wanted to rder these mirrors from Mid-East Nissan, but was concerned about how much it would cost to wire them.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Costs*

Since I keep my cars for an average of 10 years why not... it is cheaper in the long run in ownership! I would not have spent so much if it was not for my friend owning the dealership and the pricing he gave to me.

As for pictures... one more item to install and when it is done.. I will have many pictures... The digital camera is ready!!






Hagtex said:


> Stephen; You spent quite a bit money on this car, how much in total?
> You enjoy don't you?
> Our pics ar approaching I hope! :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Side mirror controls*

Mitch.. I could not agree with you more... The only complaint I have is with the adjuster as well... but then again you set them once!!..

I was on the Dublin X-Trail site today and they made changes to the X-Trail Fridge area on the new model.... it is smaller with a cigarette lighter and what looks like an ashtray under the fridge compartment. You can see it in the pictures on the site.




Ynott said:


> Interesting, cause yeah, I agree the centre console is definitely too low to rest your arm comfortably. One of my pet peeves, the other one is the location of the side view mirror adjuster, I find its too low.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I don't know... LOL*

Hi...

As soon as I get them (there is no date of delivery as of yet) I will let you know... I am guessing that they will have to be wired into the side signals... I just checked my ESM for the X-Trail and there is no mention of the Side Signal Mirrors. I am sure that they will come with instructions... and I will let you know. Do not order them yet unless you need to.

The man I spoke with at Mid-East Nissan is John Thomas ([email protected]) who is head of Parts. He is super nice and very pleasant to deal with. He did tell me that it could take three months to order it from Japan and then sent to me. Ordering it from my Dealer here in Canada should be much less. His Pricing was excellent by the way!

Hope that helped... 




aussietrail said:


> Hi Steve, do you know if there already an existing wiring loom in the door for the signal mirrors or they gonna have to re-wire the whole thing from scratch to the side signals?
> 
> I wanted to rder these mirrors from Mid-East Nissan, but was concerned about how much it would cost to wire them.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Steve,

They must have more than one Parts Mgrs over there (i.e. Kuwait), as the guy I dealt with was "Ruwan Wickramasinghe Parts sales manager" and he also sent me some prices (but this particular part i.e. the mirros he did not price, as they didn't have them in stock) and he also told me that it's going to take 3 months or so to get from Japan. I got these mirrors priced from Nissan in Russia for $500 US a pair.




SCHESBH said:


> Hi...
> 
> As soon as I get them (there is no date of delivery as of yet) I will let you know... I am guessing that they will have to be wired into the side signals... I just checked my ESM for the X-Trail and there is no mention of the Side Signal Mirrors. I am sure that they will come with instructions... and I will let you know. Do not order them yet unless you need to.
> 
> ...


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi Mitch,
> 
> Well first off it is about two inches higher which is nice, they should have made this standard.... it also has a larger storage area... with the second level having sections to hold pens, cards etc underneath but flips open. on the top of the second level it flips open with the top open to reveal seat level cup holders for the back passengers as well a longer area to place items on...great for long trips to have sandwich, coins, glasses, anything really.... it is a nice feature, is it worth the extra money... well all accessories from Car manufacturers are overpriced...again a personal choice... this one I like so far.


I most definitely need one of these Steve. How much was it and where can I order it ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Console*

Mitch you can order it from your dealer or contact Metro Nissan (see previous posts) . You can install it yourself. As for pricing I have not received the bill yet. They are waiting till everything is finally installed.
I am sure that I posted the part numbers in a previous post....if not let me know.


Stephen






mfreedman said:


> I most definitely need one of these Steve. How much was it and where can I order it ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*License Plate*

Ok.. all of you need a laugh.... with all the dampening material I put in the X-Trail.. I kep hearing a rattle...could not figure it out ...until tonight... and now I know why they sell dampening material for the License plate!!! Yup.. I took it off and put a complete sheet on the back of my Je Me Souvien (Quebec) plate!

I will let you know tomorrow ..sigh....


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Anyone getting winter tires for their X-Trail ? I think for Toronto winters, I should be fine with the factory radials it comes with. I dont have AWD ,just the FWD with snow mode.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Winter Tires*

I mentioned this in a previous post.... the bottom line here and I am starting to agree with the Insurance companies and experts, depending where you live and the conditions you have, winter tires are the best bet! After last years winter in Montreal I had it with so called "All Seasons" The tire on my X-Trail now are the GoodYear Assurance TripleTred (Did not want Dunlop or BridgeStone that came with the X-Trail) and they are "All Seasons" with a winter tread in the middle...new Design... well I just purchased a set of them for my Altima so I will let you know how they perform in Montreal Winters. If they do not Winters are going on.

The Altima is driven about 5 miles to work and back (My wife is a Dietician and works at a Local Hospital).

For the X-Trail I purchase a set of GoodYear Ultra Grip Ice .. my family and our safety come first, next comes price...BUT having a set for winter extends the life of both sets of tires... so in the long run it probably is best to have two sets, especially for safety.


Stephen




Ynott said:


> Anyone getting winter tires for their X-Trail ? I think for Toronto winters, I should be fine with the factory radials it comes with. I dont have AWD ,just the FWD with snow mode.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Anyone getting winter tires for their X-Trail ? I think for Toronto winters, I should be fine with the factory radials it comes with. I dont have AWD ,just the FWD with snow mode.



Ynott, remember that your life and others worth more than a few hundred dollars. You must buy winter tires. I choosed the Nokian Hakkapeliitta 2 but there are many good products on the market too than can be cheaper. One thing i'm sure of is that those Duelers OEM are scap and that l'll buy new summer tires next spring.


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, didnt want to spend the extra cash, but safety is more important...

I've used the Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice on my mustang and am very happy with them. Have you guys heard of Kumho KW series ? I can prob get a deal on them ?

Also can I go down to 15" tires as I can get them with rims?

thanks again


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

My, Lexus LS 400 has been getting winter tires for few years now, and Focus ZX5 will get it this winter for sure. X-Trail is not this year, probably next winter when it has app 30K.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Thanks guys, didnt want to spend the extra cash, but safety is more important...
> 
> I've used the Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice on my mustang and am very happy with them. Have you guys heard of Kumho KW series ? I can prob get a deal on them ?
> 
> ...



I think you make a better choice with the Good Year. Stay away from Khumo. If you want a non too expensive tire, the Pirelli Winter Carving may be fine considering you're in Toronto, about 130$ each.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> My, Lexus LS 400 has been getting winter tires for few years now, and Focus ZX5 will get it this winter for sure. X-Trail is not this year, probably next winter when it has app 30K.



What are the OEM of your X-Trail, the Dunlop or the Bridgestone?


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

notaire said:


> What are the OEM of your X-Trail, the Dunlop or the Bridgestone?


 It is Dunlop, not that bad of a tire.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Bridgestone's for me, but no snow here, just a lot of rain.

I'll look for Falken Ziex 512 next year, I love them in my Sentra.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

*Australian X-Trail forum*

There is a great X-Trail forum site in Australia that has lots of info and pictures of the X-trail. The link is:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Australian_X-trail/

One of the members did a small video clip of the X-trail off road and also posted some pictures:

http://www.members.iinet.net.au/~richnclare/xtrail_index.html :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, the member you're referring to is (Richard) a friend of mine in Sydney, we're both part of another australian xtrail forum, which has even MORE pictures, links and information:

http://com1.runboard.com/baustralianxtrail

See my post #542 is this thread and visit my personal xtrail web page (in my signature below)

I believe Stephen has already visited my web page and found what he was and still is looking for there 

You guys are quite welcome to visit our australian forums and we both can share the knowledge and experiences and benefit from them.



gingertwist said:


> There is a great X-Trail forum site in Australia that has lots of info and pictures of the X-trail. The link is:
> 
> http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Australian_X-trail/
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks.. I am now a member down under .. LOL*

Hi Jalal,

Well I am now a member down under as well, and thank you for telling us about it! 


Yes I have seen his web site and I would recommend everyone should as well... great modifications and with pictures!!! Not like somepeople I know...hmm.. there coming... 

On that note....

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> Yep, the member you're referring to is (Richard) a friend of mine in Sydney, we're both part of another australian xtrail forum, which has even MORE pictures, links and information:
> 
> http://com1.runboard.com/baustralianxtrail
> 
> ...


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I mentioned this in a previous post.... the bottom line here and I am starting to agree with the Insurance companies and experts, depending where you live and the conditions you have, winter tires are the best bet! After last years winter in Montreal I had it with so called "All Seasons" The tire on my X-Trail now are the GoodYear Assurance TripleTred (Did not want Dunlop or BridgeStone that came with the X-Trail) and they are "All Seasons" with a winter tread in the middle...new Design... well I just purchased a set of them for my Altima so I will let you know how they perform in Montreal Winters. If they do not Winters are going on.
> 
> The Altima is driven about 5 miles to work and back (My wife is a Dietician and works at a Local Hospital).
> 
> ...



How do you like those Triple Tread? Are the sidewalls enough stiff for X-Trail height and weight, since it's not a dedicates SUV tire as a Pirelli Scorpion STR or a Michelin 4X4 Synchrone? I consider one of the two last for the spring time.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*GoodYear Assurance TripleTred and Ultra Grip Ice*

All I can say about the TripleTred is that I have pushed them on several occasions and I love them. In rain they are superb as well with water being thrown from the back.. and they stick! As for Winter well I will not be using these but the Ultra Grip Ice... and as of yet... no snow.. when time comes I will let you know.






notaire said:


> How do you like those Triple Tread? Are the sidewalls enough stiff for X-Trail height and weight, since it's not a dedicates SUV tire as a Pirelli Scorpion STR or a Michelin 4X4 Synchrone? I consider one of the two last for the spring time.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax*

Well I placed my order with http://www.maxdax.com today via PayPal for trhee of their accessories. their pricing is reasonable as is their shipping to Montreal...

- Fuel Lid Garnish: S$25 (~ C$19)
- Door Handle Garnish: S$80 (~ C$60)
- Tail Lamp Garnish: S$120 (~ C$90)
- Door Sill Garnish: S$80 (~ C$60)

I ordered the Lid Garnish, Door handle Garnish and the Tail Lamp Garnish. The Door Sills I already had installed although I like theirs better!

They charged for shipping C$30 and it should be here in 7-10 Days. I will let everyone know. In case your interested, the person I emailed with is Leng Yee at Maxdax Sales <[email protected]>


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Well I placed my order with http://www.maxdax.com today via PayPal for trhee of their accessories. their pricing is reasonable as is their shipping to Montreal...
> 
> - Fuel Lid Garnish: S$25 (~ C$19)
> - Door Handle Garnish: S$80 (~ C$60)
> ...


Great stuff Steve,

This is where I got mine from as well. It's good to see they're consistent with their pricing and Leng Yee is very helpfull. In fact I received my order within 3 days from Singapore to Sydney (not bad at all).

Enjoy your new toys


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*X-trail Fuel consumption*

I have purchased new x-trail this month, i'm happy with the purchase. But I'm not getting the promissed consumption from the manual, with 2WD mode i'm getting 12L/100km on highway driving! Is it normal????


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Wohoo...finally found a few minutes to actually join this forum. I really like the various info contained within. 
BTW, I'm Lukasz...I own a 2005 X-trail since June, and lovin' it. 
Few small issues (i.e. the scuff marks from the belt buckles) but that's nothing.
An important issue that I do have with the car, is that sometimes when i turn the ignition, the starter seems to turn (giving a weird noise) but the engine doesn't turn over. I have to try another 1 or 2 times before it actually catches on and the engine starts. I'm thinking it's the solenoid in the starter, but had the mechanic take a peek when i had it in for first service and he didn't find anything wrong, since the problem is intermittent and he couldn't reproduce it.
Any ideas as to what it may be? Is this something that I really should have them investigate further and possily even replace the starter/solenoid?
Thx for the input.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

janarth said:


> I have purchased new x-trail this month, i'm happy with the purchase. But I'm not getting the promissed consumption from the manual, with 2WD mode i'm getting 12L/100km on highway driving! Is it normal????


Seems kinda high from what I've been getting, and from what I hear people saying on other message boards. But then again, it really depends on the environment, and ur driving style.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks...*

I will let you know when the parts arrive...I was at the dealer again today this time with my Boss/Friend Leasing a Black X-Trail AWD LE VDC model for him/his company... so now there will be two in the lot!!!! 

They still have not received the fog lamp for Valboo....so I am still waiting to see it.. as well the Chrome Mirrors are not in either.. sigh


Stephen



aussietrail said:


> Great stuff Steve,
> 
> This is where I got mine from as well. It's good to see they're consistent with their pricing and Leng Yee is very helpfull. In fact I received my order within 3 days from Singapore to Sydney (not bad at all).
> 
> Enjoy your new toys


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*Thank you*



Lukasz said:


> Seems kinda high from what I've been getting, and from what I hear people saying on other message boards. But then again, it really depends on the environment, and ur driving style.


thank you for your reply,
that mileage I got mostly from highway with cruise control ON(35Km one-way to work and doing 100km/h). And accessories are turn Off except the radio. But the dealer is saying that fuel consumption will be normal, when the breakin period is over!!!! I don't know how far this is true??

Note: I had an old VW jetta with 283000Km, with my driving habbits and environment, I was able get fuel consumption rate within energuide estimated range.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

janarth said:


> thank you for your reply,
> that mileage I got mostly from highway with cruise control ON(35Km one-way to work and doing 100km/h). And accessories are turn Off except the radio. But the dealer is saying that fuel consumption will be normal, when the breakin period is over!!!! I don't know how far this is true??
> 
> Note: I had an old VW jetta with 283000Km, with my driving habbits and environment, I was able get fuel consumption rate within energuide estimated range.


 Well...the break-in period is true, so I guess you can believe that. But from my experience, the difference between mileage when brand new, and when past the break-in was only about 1L/100km....(I used to get 10, now get somewhere around 9). But wait and see. Either way, I don't think there is much that you can do to improve the mileage, unless some part is defective---if that's the case, then you will see other symptoms most likely.


now that I look at it...my mileage is pretty damn good....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*seat belt sign : passenger ???*

Hi guys,

Since meeting with SCHESBH I have been browsing over the the X-trail electronic service manual... I know it is for the european model but I notice that the manual shows that the front passenger also has a seat belt sign (with pressure switch under seat).

The dealer told me it should work but mine does not.

Could you X-trail owners comment before I take my car in for service.
Is the canadian model equipped with this feature or not?

ValBoo.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> All I can say about the TripleTred is that I have pushed them on several occasions and I love them. In rain they are superb as well with water being thrown from the back.. and they stick! As for Winter well I will not be using these but the Ultra Grip Ice... and as of yet... no snow.. when time comes I will let you know.



Hi SCHESBH,
Since you asked about my tires...
I guess I will be stuck with the Dunlop which came with the X-trail.
The dealer made me a somewhat decent offer but since winter is coming I decided to to wait till spring.

Today I went to get Pirelli 'scorpion ice' for winter; we'll see how they perform...

ValBoo.


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

My factory tires are Dunlop ST20 , here is what they say on their website.

http://www.dunloptire.com/dunlop/display_tire.jsp?prodline=Grandtrek+ST20&mrktarea=Light+Truck

I may try these for the winter in Toronto and see how they work out. Dont want to buy new tires till I find a new job of which I just got layed off after 8 yrs.booooo... :thumbdwn:


----------



## White XTrail (Jul 1, 2004)

*Spare Steel Wheel Rims for X Trail AWD*

Lets see if you guys can stay on topic. Please don't respond just so you can make another post.

I am looking for rims for winter driving in order to preserve the aluminum ones. I was quoted a price of $153 a piece from the local Nissan dealer in Victoria, BC. Way too pricey!! :thumbdwn: 

I have ordered some from Canadian Tire that are made or sourced through Mac Pek (can't remember the stock number) for $60 each. Their catalogue doesn't list anything for the X Trail but I called them and they gave me a number which Canadian Tire could match to a rim size. The catalogue uses the same wheel stock number for the Altima.

I called the Nissan dealer to ask whether they knew if the Altima rims would fit the X Trail. They indicated that their rims are different stock numbers and they did not know whether they would fit or not.

Would like to know:
i) has anyone tried using Altima compatible rims on their X Trail??
ii) whether anyone has found an inexpensive source for steel wheels for the X-Trail??


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*steel rims*

Hi White Xtrail,

Here in Montreal, snow tires are somewhat a must (if you travel out of the main city at all...)

Just as you, I got steel rims to save the mags:
I got my steel rims at 'Metro Nissan' (probably the best dealer in Montreal region).

PART NUMBER : 40300-8J007CA

1) I do not know if they are Altima rims or not.

2) They are inexpensive from what you say, since the dealer sold them to me for $ 55 CAD each (+ taxes).


Maybe SCHESBH can also have input on this one.


Hope this helps.
Later,
ValBoo.






White XTrail said:


> Lets see if you guys can stay on topic. Please don't respond just so you can make another post.
> 
> I am looking for rims for winter driving in order to preserve the aluminum ones. I was quoted a price of $153 a piece from the local Nissan dealer in Victoria, BC. Way too pricey!! :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rims....*

HI,

I just checked my order... when I purchased my X-Trail and tires and rims..

The bill indicated for my Winter GoodYear UltraGrip Ice.... Altima Rim Part No. 40300-8J007CA List $72.80 Net $55.00 from Metro Nissan and I have them in my garage already Mounted.. also purchased Hub Caps No. 40315-8J00CA List 61.43 Net 35.00.

... Hope that helps...


Stephen - Montreal




White XTrail said:


> Lets see if you guys can stay on topic. Please don't respond just so you can make another post.
> 
> I am looking for rims for winter driving in order to preserve the aluminum ones. I was quoted a price of $153 a piece from the local Nissan dealer in Victoria, BC. Way too pricey!! :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

janarth said:


> I have purchased new x-trail this month, i'm happy with the purchase. But I'm not getting the promissed consumption from the manual, with 2WD mode i'm getting 12L/100km on highway driving! Is it normal????


I drove to Winnipeg in August and on the highway there was no fuel economy difference between auto and 2wd and in my wife's commuting (much of this is highway with a few traffic lights) I can't see any difference so I leave in auto (4wd) all the time. 
Fuel economy has ranged around 10L/100km. On straight highway (450km this weekend for example) with speeds between 80km/hr and 125km/hr, fuel economy was 9.4L/100km. 
My poorest economy was the first tank at 11.5L/100km. Best economy was 8.1L/100km (a 350km stretch between Dryden and Thunder Bay where I probably averaged around 100km/hr)
I have 9,000km on the X-trail now.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*Thank you*



nuke said:


> I drove to Winnipeg in August and on the highway there was no fuel economy difference between auto and 2wd and in my wife's commuting (much of this is highway with a few traffic lights) I can't see any difference so I leave in auto (4wd) all the time.
> Fuel economy has ranged around 10L/100km. On straight highway (450km this weekend for example) with speeds between 80km/hr and 125km/hr, fuel economy was 9.4L/100km.
> My poorest economy was the first tank at 11.5L/100km. Best economy was 8.1L/100km (a 350km stretch between Dryden and Thunder Bay where I probably averaged around 100km/hr)
> I have 9,000km on the X-trail now.


This makes more sense to me , because my SUV is new it has only 850Km on it. My first tank fill was 12L/100Km. Second one, some how improved to 100k/11.5L. Next oil change I'm going to put Synthetic. and see If it improves any fuel economy at all! Thanks. Have you notice that hand Brake play is too much before it really grab the disk????


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

janarth said:


> This makes more sense to me , because my SUV is new it has only 850Km on it. My first tank fill was 12L/100Km. Second one, some how improved to 100k/11.5L. Next oil change I'm going to put Synthetic. and see If it improves any fuel economy at all! Thanks. Have you notice that hand Brake play is too much before it really grab the disk????


I have heard some complain about this. Seems ok to me. Some cars have more play than other. I have more experience with Honda products and they seem to have a little less play. I would recommend letting the car settle in for a few months before asking dealer to tighten up brakes or check for squeaks etc. The only problem I thought I had was a windshield washer resevoir cap that kept popping off. I actually duct taped it down when I travelled to Winnipeg. When I mentioned it to the dealer at the oil change, he said it seemed ok and it has been ok since. The engine bay area was covered in an oily substance...like armour all when I picked up the truck...the dealers idea of detailing I suppose. I think some of this got around the cap lip and caused it to pop off.


----------



## slag (Oct 19, 2004)

*winter tires*

I'm in the process of choosing winter tires....I don't think the duelers that came with the x-trail will get me through a northern ontario winter.
I was looking at the michelin x-ice, and noticed that they also have the latitude x-ice for suv's. The latitudes aren't available in the 215/65R16....but they have the 70. 
Is it better to go with something like the Perelli scorpion ice (215/65R16) since it is supposedly suv specific, or does it really matter? Are there any other tires I should consider?
Thanks!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*fuel economy / Brake Play*

Janarth,
I was also worried at first... but seem to be getting approximately same results first couple of fills were 12 L/100 Km, last couple of weeks now down to 10.9 L /100 Km (with 2000 Km on odo) 

On the subject of brake play
I notice the same thing: more than 7 clicks to get a firm grip on parking brake. It seems to be normal on new cars and will be adjusted on next servicing (or do it yourself job). It was the same thing on my previous new car (sentra spec v) and in fact some people on this board got in trouble with roll away (parking brake not grabbing / manual tranny left in neutral). 

ValBoo.



janarth said:


> This makes more sense to me , because my SUV is new it has only 850Km on it. My first tank fill was 12L/100Km. Second one, some how improved to 100k/11.5L. Next oil change I'm going to put Synthetic. and see If it improves any fuel economy at all! Thanks. Have you notice that hand Brake play is too much before it really grab the disk????


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rear Fog Light*

Since Valboo received his... I am waiting to see the wiring he has to do. I removed the back plate (very easy) and there is no special wiring there for this Rear (red) fog light. There is a large tape rapped wire (I am sure several wires are running through it, which ones... I do not know yet) going from left to right through the styroafoam in the bumper and that is all.

The rear light is going to be wired somehow and hopefully through the wires that are in this wrapped bundle....this should be fun... otherwise it ill be another reflector!

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Outside Temperature guage Indicator*

Hi,

Well Montreal finally hit 1 Degree C this morning....I get in the car and my guage is flashing... 1... then after a while two....so I fgure something is wrong... I get to the office and look in the ESM and it states that when the temeperature falls below 3 it is a warning and flashes and does not stop!!! 

First... I know how cold it is when I am freezing and have the seat warmers on!!! why do they have to have this flashing!!!! What an annoying feature... I have a call into the dealer to see if this adjustable!

Stephen


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well Montreal finally hit 1 Degree C this morning....I get in the car and my guage is flashing... 1... then after a while two....so I fgure something is wrong... I get to the office and look in the ESM and it states that when the temeperature falls below 3 it is a warning and flashes and does not stop!!!
> 
> ...


Are you serious ? lol, That is going to be annoying, fortunately I have not experienced this yet....but it is getting colder


----------



## slag (Oct 19, 2004)

*rims*

I also tried getting steel rims from my dealer....and was quoted $149. He also said that he wasn't sure if any other rim would fit. They would have to be either told by Nissan which other ones would fit, or actually try and test one out. 

That montreal dealership sounds like a good one!

I don't understand why the steel rims on the x-trail would cost so much more than the altima if they are the same.....one of those mysteries i guess.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

*winter tires*



slag said:


> I'm in the process of choosing winter tires....I don't think the duelers that came with the x-trail will get me through a northern ontario winter.
> I was looking at the michelin x-ice, and noticed that they also have the latitude x-ice for suv's. The latitudes aren't available in the 215/65R16....but they have the 70.
> Is it better to go with something like the Perelli scorpion ice (215/65R16) since it is supposedly suv specific, or does it really matter? Are there any other tires I should consider?
> Thanks!


As far as I am concerned, I think you should not buy the michelin since it's the first year on the market. But they appear to be good despite a modest 11/32 tread depth. There is not much choice in the factory size for dedicated SUV tires. So, if you choose a passenger tire, make sure the sidewall is enough stiff. I bought Nokian Hakkapeliitta 2 (passenger tire)and they are very satisfying, they are much better than the Duelers for cornering despite being a winter tire and handle better in general. That's because of the stiff sidewalls. So ask your dealer for a tire with this is mind. For example, Toyo Observe G02 Plus is a good tire but not enough stiff.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Rear Fog*

Hi SCHESBH,

Yes I got it and still have to think about wiring and when I would want the light to actually come on... we'll see.

As for the fit well it fits like a glove: no problem there. Looks good too.

Later,
ValBoo.





SCHESBH said:


> Since Valboo received his... I am waiting to see the wiring he has to do. I removed the back plate (very easy) and there is no special wiring there for this Rear (red) fog light. There is a large tape rapped wire (I am sure several wires are running through it, which ones... I do not know yet) going from left to right through the styroafoam in the bumper and that is all.
> 
> The rear light is going to be wired somehow and hopefully through the wires that are in this wrapped bundle....this should be fun... otherwise it ill be another reflector!
> 
> Stephen


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*temp indicator*

I couldn't agree more, I saw that as well this morning, is that annoying or what!

Let me know if you find out a way to stop that flashing.

ValBoo.




SCHESBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well Montreal finally hit 1 Degree C this morning....I get in the car and my guage is flashing... 1... then after a while two....so I fgure something is wrong... I get to the office and look in the ESM and it states that when the temeperature falls below 3 it is a warning and flashes and does not stop!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*seat belt sign (passenger)???*



ValBoo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Since meeting with SCHESBH I have been browsing over the the X-trail electronic service manual... I know it is for the european model but I notice that the manual shows that the front passenger also has a seat belt sign (with pressure switch under seat).
> 
> ...


I didn't see any replies; could you guys comment?

Thanks,
ValBoo.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Guys!

I was away for over a week and back now! I must have missed a lot.

It will be annoying but switch it to another option if it is not adjustable. If adjustable pls. let us know too.
Thanks!




ValBoo said:


> I couldn't agree more, I saw that as well this morning, is that annoying or what!
> 
> Let me know if you find out a way to stop that flashing.
> 
> ValBoo.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

_INTERESTING! IS IT TRUE? DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT IT? WOULD LIKE TO KNOW TOO!_ 


Originally Posted by ValBoo
Hi guys,

Since meeting with SCHESBH I have been browsing over the the X-trail electronic service manual... I know it is for the european model but I notice that the manual shows that the front passenger also has a seat belt sign (with pressure switch under seat).

The dealer told me it should work but mine does not.

Could you X-trail owners comment before I take my car in for service.
Is the canadian model equipped with this feature or not?

ValBoo



ValBoo said:


> I didn't see any replies; could you guys comment?
> 
> Thanks,
> ValBoo.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> I couldn't agree more, I saw that as well this morning, is that annoying or what!
> 
> Let me know if you find out a way to stop that flashing.
> 
> ValBoo.



I saw this too and maybe the X-Trail will crash at zero! :crazy: 
For sure, it's very annoying.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

notaire said:


> I saw this too and maybe the X-Trail will crash at zero! :crazy:
> For sure, it's very annoying.


Change the display, it will also help you feel not so cold!


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Are you serious ? lol, That is going to be annoying, fortunately I have not experienced this yet....but it is getting colder


Found this in the manual...

When the outside air temperature is 3°C or
lower, the display blinks to give a warning.
 If the outside air temperature becomes 3°C
or lower when the display is in one of the
other modes, the display switches to the
outside air temperature display mode and
blinks. If the outside air temperature becomes
above 3°C, it returns to the display mode
previously set.
 Even while the display is blinking, the display
mode can be switched to the one previously
set by pushing the reset knob.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Guage and Varia*

It would be still nice to have the temperature indication not blinking.... I called Metro Nissan this morning... they are going to look at this for me.

Well Marc (Valboo) and I and thanks to Manuel and his photo's he sent are trying to figure out the wiring difference between the Mexican and Canadian X-Trail. We have lights on our bumbers.. they do not... but we do have a common wire that runs in the bumper... again I called Metro Nissan and I am waiting for their answer on this.

Stephen




Ynott said:


> Found this in the manual...
> 
> When the outside air temperature is 3°C or
> lower, the display blinks to give a warning.
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*How to confuse Customer Service*

Well they are still looking... Marc (ValBoo) and I were able to find the information out in the ESM we have but our Dealer could not.. they are still looking for more information on the flashing temperature indicator... they think that it only lt only flashes until a certain temperature (to let you know it's cold) then stops.... I would really like to know who thought of this at Nissan Japan! LOL...

I also inquired about the wiring for the fog light since our ESM is not for the Canadian Model.. I will be getting a printout of the wire that runs through the bumber area.

Now to Marc's question regarding the front passenger seatbelt light... well mine does not work..I don't think it is supposed to.. and I am not really sure that the dealer knows either.... have any of you tried it yet?

Stephen


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

If I guess, it might be for right side driver's seatbelt warning light for England and other similar countries which the traffic is from opposite side, :thumbdwn: bc. even the most expensive cars does not have passenger seatbelt warning lights as far as I know.




SCHESBH said:


> Well they are still looking... Marc (ValBoo) and I were able to find the information out in the ESM we have but our Dealer could not.. they are still looking for more information on the flashing temperature indicator... they think that it only lt only flashes until a certain temperature (to let you know it's cold) then stops.... I would really like to know who thought of this at Nissan Japan! LOL...
> 
> I also inquired about the wiring for the fog light since our ESM is not for the Canadian Model.. I will be getting a printout of the wire that runs through the bumber area.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*eBay*

I decided during my free time at the office (Lunch) to check out eBay.. but not the main site... I logged into each country individually... something I never have done...well it was interesting when I did a search for X-Trail... found many items!

When you join eBay you can log onto any site.. most of us either do ebay.ca or ebay.com... i usually do eba.com

When a seller places an item for sale they can stipulate where it will be sold to.. for example only the U.S.... only Canada.. only England.. etc... So there are many items for sale in each individual country.. just not made available to us...

I contacted one of these fine sellers for a product I want.... and we started to send eMails back an forth.. he is new to eBay in England and will be changing his selling preferences to the rest of the world! He is getting in many X-Trail accessories and will be posting them in about a week or two.. he will let me know before hand and I will post here about it.

I am glad that I checked since many are willing to sell to you outside of their country as long as you pay the delivery etc...

Just passing on the information!


Stephen


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> If I guess, it might be for right side driver's seatbelt warning light for England and other similar countries which the traffic is from opposite side, :thumbdwn: bc. even the most expensive cars does not have passenger seatbelt warning lights as far as I know.



My sister owns an 04 Corrola Sport and she has the passenger light on her car - it comes on when someone sits in the driver seat - it goes off when the seatbelt is locked. I tried sitting in the seat and lifiting my self off and it went off - I am assuming that there is a sensor within the seat. Thought that was pretty cool.

I have yet to see it on the xtrail. Maybe I am missing it?


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Emergency Brake*

I don't know about any of you other X-Trail owners but I can't tell you how many times I've driven three blocks or more until realizing the emergency brake is still on. With the displays being in the middle of the dashboard instead of right in front of me sometimes I just don't notice that red warning light ..........I wonder how much of my brake pads I've worn down already :-(


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Emergency Break*

Hi Mitch,

I have had this problem as well and have already made an appointment for November 8th for my Snow Tires to be mounted, First Oil change and adjustment of the Emergency Brake...which never worked properly from day one.. and yes I have.. many times driven with it on until I see the light! LOL


Stephen




mfreedman said:


> I don't know about any of you other X-Trail owners but I can't tell you how many times I've driven three blocks or more until realizing the emergency brake is still on. With the displays being in the middle of the dashboard instead of right in front of me sometimes I just don't notice that red warning light ..........I wonder how much of my brake pads I've worn down already :-(


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*First problem... easy fix*

So here i am at Lafleurs... with Marc (ValBoo) talking X-trails... we have no life... LOL... and both of us mentioning no problems...he ordered Damplifier which I will help him install...(more cuts and blood)... had lunch and headed back to work... down highway 20... then I hear a bang (not loud) and a flapping sound... I look up through the skylight... and there is a black moulding rubber gasket piece flapping in the wind....

I stop the X-trail on the side of the road... and my roof wind deflector lost the gasket that sits between it and the roof filling in the space so no water/snow etc can get in... so here I am re-installing the thing... which was easy.. and then I called the dealer (Metro Nissan) who said that they will check it out when I bring the car to them.

It was interesting... so my first report of a problem.. but it was an easy fix... why it came off... it probably was not installed properly at first... who knows...

Stephen


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Thinspirits said:


> My sister owns an 04 Corrola Sport and she has the passenger light on her car - it comes on when someone sits in the driver seat - it goes off when the seatbelt is locked. I tried sitting in the seat and lifiting my self off and it went off - I am assuming that there is a sensor within the seat. Thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> I have yet to see it on the xtrail. Maybe I am missing it?


There are some air bag sensors for passenger side in new cars, are you sure it is not the air bag sensor light?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*GoodYear Assurance TripleTread*

Well my wife came back from Metro Nissan where they installed the GAT's on all tires of my Altima... yes I know this is the X-Trail Forum.. but we were talking tires and I have these on my X-Trail... LOL

I had Hanooks before.... well her first comment was they stick to the ground and then they are so quiet.. Now the test will be winter... since GoodYear is the first Manufacturer to have this type of tire and compound we shall see... if they do not work well safety first.. I will get the Ultra Grips... my guess is that they will be fine..

I'll let you know.


Stephen


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> I don't know about any of you other X-Trail owners but I can't tell you how many times I've driven three blocks or more until realizing the emergency brake is still on. With the displays being in the middle of the dashboard instead of right in front of me sometimes I just don't notice that red warning light ..........I wonder how much of my brake pads I've worn down already :-(



When you are applying the emergency brake pull it good, you'll see you won't be able to move the car before you release it.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

http://carpoint.ninemsn.com.au/port...bID__6491/ArticleID__6184/DesktopDefault.aspx


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

*Car wash question....*

Took my X-Trail thru a touchless car wash yesterday. I've done it before and never had a problem, but yesterday I had a bit of water come thru the panaroof ! I think its because the water pressure was extremely powerful, more so than other car washes I've been through. 
Anybody else have this happen ? :topic:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Touchless car wash*

HI...

I run mine once a week through one and no problems...

Stephen



Ynott said:


> Took my X-Trail thru a touchless car wash yesterday. I've done it before and never had a problem, but yesterday I had a bit of water come thru the panaroof ! I think its because the water pressure was extremely powerful, more so than other car washes I've been through.
> Anybody else have this happen ? :topic:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I Kärcher it & no problem ever.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Took my X-Trail thru a touchless car wash yesterday. I've done it before and never had a problem, but yesterday I had a bit of water come thru the panaroof ! I think its because the water pressure was extremely powerful, more so than other car washes I've been through.
> Anybody else have this happen ? :topic:



Just one or two drops I had when I went for extremely powerful ones, some new no touch ones are like that, old ones no prob.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Just one or two drops I had when I went for extremely powerful ones, some new no touch ones are like that, old ones no prob.


No problem for me so far. But my dog hates it.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Here we go again*

I just received an eMail from Nissan Middle East concerning the Chrome Side Signal Mirrors for the X-Trail. The price is $150.00 U.S. for the set L&R + Shipping and Insurance. If any of you are interested in purchasing these please let me know as I will be ordering a set very shortly and if we get them together, shipping will be split between all of us. I will be ordering them by the end of the week. Please note that they have indicated that it will take apx 100 Days for Delivery to them, then the time to send them to us (at our choice of courier)

Stephen


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

*old dogs*

I have two old dogs that have a hard time jumping into the back of the x-trail. The are large dogs, so are heavy to lift up and down. Anyone have any suggestions on a ramp or something that can come with us when we take the dogs?  
Thanks,


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> I have two old dogs that have a hard time jumping into the back of the x-trail. The are large dogs, so are heavy to lift up and down. Anyone have any suggestions on a ramp or something that can come with us when we take the dogs?
> Thanks,


I have the same problem, my dog don't want to jump into the back of the X-trail after few not really successful attempts :thumbup: :thumbdwn: always thinking of something like ramp or .. I don't know.. :waving:


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

I can imagine going him/her crazy inside



mfreedman said:


> No problem for me so far. But my dog hates it.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Get a $5 plastic stool, poor dogs


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Get a $5 plastic stool, poor dogs


Don't feel bad for the dogs, when they are in the car, it's because they are on there way to a great place for dog walks. :thumbup: 
We've tried the plastic stool thing, but it just doesn't work. The dogs can't figure out that it's a step for them, and I'm afraid of getting the back end all scratched up from there nails because they are reaching up to jump.


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> Don't feel bad for the dogs, when they are in the car, it's because they are on there way to a great place for dog walks. :thumbup:
> We've tried the plastic stool thing, but it just doesn't work. The dogs can't figure out that it's a step for them, and I'm afraid of getting the back end all scratched up from there nails because they are reaching up to jump.


I use blanket for covering bumper and back of the car (well, at first my dog scrach it :thumbdwn: then I say oops.. and start to cover it.
Yee.. my dog also hate being in the car when I do car wash at the gaz station :crazy:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Reversing Mirror*

Hi Stephen and all,

Have any of you guys inquired about the price and availability of this little handy mirror for the exy?










I saw this mirror on the nissan japan web site amongst other lovely toys for the xtrail, but this one in particular got my attention, as I still do feel uncomfortable reverse parking with my exy, even after having it for nearly 3 years now. The visibility during reverse parking is just awful.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Stephen and all,
> 
> Have any of you guys inquired about the price and availability of this little handy mirror for the exy?
> 
> ...


I love my X-Trail, but I agree with you about the visabilty being awful when in reverse!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Reverse*

Hey!

I have not seen this but Nissan makes a reverse backup signal system for the X-Trail... available in Australia...no where elese... who knows why...I am at the point of not trying to figure out who the marketing genious is at Nissan! Workking in an Ad Agency I would fire this person... they are not in touch with the consumer at all!!!

This is another great idea ...one thing is that Nissan/NISMO jobs the parts... they are not made by Nissan but by others.. as I am trying to find who makes the Signal Chrome Side Mirrors as well.

My searching today all over the net for several hours brought me to many X-Trail accessories from all over the world.. If they ever sell the X-Trail in the U.S. this is when and probably only when we will see many available to us. The market in the U.S. is where the money is made...and we all have to wait.

I am at the point of writing.. yes a real letter not eMail to Nissan Tokyo.. cc'd to Canada about there Marketing CEO's lack of knowledge of their consumers. This Forum is an indication of many a great focus group of what the Nissan Customer wants and needs... but is anyone listening... I don't think so.. and they should.

Stephen





gingertwist said:


> I love my X-Trail, but I agree with you about the visabilty being awful when in reverse!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Steve and good on ya  the nissan guys in Tokyo need to know about the lack of support from the regional nissan dealers to the consumers. Can you believe that I approached a number of nissan dealers in Australia asking them on the possibility of importing genuine nissan x-trail accessories (which are not available in Australia) and I was willing to pay for shipping and taxes and they weren't even interested in finding-out what was I and MANY other xtrail owners were after. Such a poor customer service. At least the nissan guys in Canada were willing to do that.

In regards to the reversing sensors, yes they do sell them here, but for the price of around $600 AUS, plus fitting, which will bring the total to around $800-$900 AUS, I think it is way over-priced and the mirror I mentioned is a good, cheap (not sure about the price though, but it would be cheaper than the sensors) and reliable alternative.

You have my full support in writing this letter and you can even refer to Australia's lack of nissan support to it's consumers as well.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll support that letter, representing México


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

White XTrail said:


> Lets see if you guys can stay on topic. Please don't respond just so you can make another post.
> 
> I am looking for rims for winter driving in order to preserve the aluminum ones. I was quoted a price of $153 a piece from the local Nissan dealer in Victoria, BC. Way too pricey!! :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


I too bought the steel rims from Canadian Tire for $60 each. I put a set of Nordic IceTracs on them but am waiting till later to install them on my X-Trail.
I can't remember the stock number of the rims also, but I will find it and post it later.

Walmart also carries steel rims for the X-Trail for $60, so that is another good source. That seems to be the going rate. Sorry, but I don't have that part number either.

Haven't checked Costco. They may be another cheap option.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 27, 2004)

*Trailer Wiring*

Hi, has anyone had their X-Trail wired for a utility trailer? I can't seem to find any info or wiring kits (I tried Hopkins). I did manage to find a hitch for a decent price of $134.66 U.S. at www.etrailer.com.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Maestro said:


> Hi, has anyone had their X-Trail wired for a utility trailer? I can't seem to find any info or wiring kits (I tried Hopkins). I did manage to find a hitch for a decent price of $134.66 U.S. at www.etrailer.com.



I had the hitch and the wiring kit from the dealer when I purchased the X-Trail. I can't tell you the price because it was negociated with the whole deal.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Stephen and all,
> 
> Have any of you guys inquired about the price and availability of this little handy mirror for the exy?
> 
> ...



Is this your first compact SUV or rather any SUV, you should try and see others, comparing to those, reverse parking the X-Trail is a kids game!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Reverse Parking*

First Let's clarify the issue of reverse parking. Again CTV last night reported the main reason I want a reverse parking system in my X-TRAIL.. another child ran out and was killed by a backing up SUV. It might be a kid's game but taking a life is not!

Anyone can back up a car and SUV etc.. BUT NO one can see what is behind them especially little kids. My reason is for saftey as I am sure it is for many.

Stephen






Hagtex said:


> Is this your first compact SUV or rather any SUV, you should try and see others, comparing to those, reverse parking the X-Trail is a kids game!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*About Reverse Sensors*

I searched the web & found this:

http://www.autodax.com/products/backupsens/index.htm

There are other things there like pressure tire sensors.

I got a few episodes with little kids walking behind my car, they appear god-know-where-from & likes to stand behind the car playing to "STOP" the car.

That was with my Sentra and a really compact Minivan, If that happend with the Xtrail I don't want to imagine the scene.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> Is this your first compact SUV or rather any SUV, you should try and see others, comparing to those, reverse parking the X-Trail is a kids game!


Asked and answered correctly by Stephen 

Yes, it's my 1st SUV, but I can't see that as relevant to the reverse danger is some occassions. I just don't want to take the chance.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Reverse system*

This is also my first SUV and when CTV several months ago aired a news story about a father that killed his son backing up in his own driveway, they demonstrated along with the Insurance bureau the difference in field of view and distance between a car a small suv and a large SUV/Truck... It got me thinking especially since I have children and many live on my street as well.

Now another death and now finally they want are trying to pass legislation to have these mandatory.. which I agree.... saftey is a concern and should be for all of us.

Nissan makes this part for the X-Trail... of course the usual response.. "NOT AVAILABLE IN CANADA" so I am trying elsewhere again... this is really not funny anymore that Nissan Canada has no clue in making accessories available!!!

I found several new Nissan Systems on ebay elsewhere in the world... much cheaper than Nissan but you have to have it installed. I have placed bids on them being much cheaper... and I can install it myself...

The CTV news report showed the one that I am getting and that most companies sell that installs 4 sensors into your back bumper. The other one they demonstrated was the camera system... the only problem with this is that if your camera lens is dirty... there is dust or even snow on it.. it's useless!!! The other system is much better.

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> Asked and answered correctly by Stephen
> 
> Yes, it's my 1st SUV, but I can't see that as relevant to the reverse danger is some occassions. I just don't want to take the chance.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*FYI*

Hi...

Ok.. here is information for everyone to use as they please. Here is the contact person at Nissan Canada!! I have left a voice message this morning and I am waiting to hear from her.

Ms. Suzanne Elliott
Marketing Contact
Nissan Canada Inc.
Office Tel # 905-629-2888

I hope to have a very long conversation with her as I hope some of you will as well!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Guelph Infiniti Nissan*

HI..

I contacted Guelph Infiniti Nissan via the web since they take parts orders over the Internet. Very fast and friendly service. I talked with Brad.. and today received this email from him concerning the Chrome Sde Signal Mirrors;

"HELLO
SORRY NISSAN CANADA WILL NOT SUPPLY THIS PART
THEY SAY IT DOSN'T MEET CANADIAN STANDARDS
SORRY AGAIN"
BRAD

Interesting though since MB has them on their vehicles.. wonder who allowed them to sell it! Or did Nissan not pay them enough.

Well.. anyways several of us on this Board are sourcing it elsewhere... if Nissan will not bring them in... several of us will. 

Interesting tha many Hot Rod builders can modify their cars.. no problems... I see a double standard.. or Nissan Canada just talked to the wrong Governement employee!! 

Stephen

P.S. Thanks to Brad at GIN for helping.. at least he got an answer... and as I said..it's not over yet...LOL


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

*Mirrors*

Did anyone have tried Wide-Angle Rear Window Lens from Canadian Tire?
http://www.canadiantire.ca/assortme...<>ast_id=1408474395348027&bmUID=1099084504973


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Great idea!!*

I just went to the link and tomorrow I wil go to Canadian tire to look at this .. it's a great idea.. Thanks for the info!!!




wal said:


> Did anyone have tried Wide-Angle Rear Window Lens from Canadian Tire?
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/assortme...<>ast_id=1408474395348027&bmUID=1099084504973


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax*

Well the parcel arrived to day from Singapore... nine business days...that was fast..They all are top quality products and packed extremely well. I will be installing all of them tomorrow! Oh and by the way...no duties or taxes!!! Thank you Canada Post.. LOL


Stephen


http://www.maxdax.com/index.php?p=nissan_x-trail


P.S. I have contacted them about the Signal Mirrors and they are looking for it on their end.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Revese Parking Sensor System*

Here is the part number for Nissan X-Trail Rear Parking Sensor System kE511-99900.. I just won one, brand new from someone on eBay UK for $69.00 Canadian... Do a search for the number on eBay, as of a few minutes ago there were several...remember you should search all the different eBays not just Canada or the U.S. Then contact the individual that is selling it to ask if you may bid on it from Canada.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Steve,

You seem to be popular on eBay, just like I'm 

I have also won a set of brand new sensors (not genuine nissan though, but I'm sure they'll do the job) in Australia and I got them for $71 AUS (equals to $64 Canadian) and they also come with a speaker, 4 "black" sensors, which is very important for me having a black car, wiring, drill bit..etc.

Just waiting to receive it this week to see if I can install it myself or take to my auto electrician.

PS. Last weekend we had an accident in Sydney yet again, where a father killed his own kid in their very own driveway when he run him over!




SCHESBH said:


> Here is the part number for Nissan X-Trail Rear Parking Sensor System kE511-99900.. I just won one, brand new from someone on eBay UK for $69.00 Canadian... Do a search for the number on eBay, as of a few minutes ago there were several...remember you should search all the different eBays not just Canada or the U.S. Then contact the individual that is selling it to ask if you may bid on it from Canada.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Reverse Visibility Rating*

Hi Guys,

Thought I would share with you the latest reversing visibility test results conducted by one of the main car insurance comapnies in Australia for a wide range of cars.

This one illustrates the ratings for 4WD's (including the X-Trail), which only managed to score 2 and half stars out of 5, but compared to some larger 4WD it's still better, as they didn't score any.

http://www.nrma.com.au/pub/nrma/motor/car-research/reversing-visibility/4wd.shtml


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Rear Fog Install ... or should I say: marker\brake light*

Hi,

Well not so bad after all. I got the rear fog connected and working.
But, it is no longer a rear fog: using a "rear combination light wiring harness" ($26) I used the brake light socket & bulb (which fits the rear fog light enclosure) & I was able (very easily after extending the wires) to re-route the wiring from the outside bumper to the inside of the car and tap onto the body harness to obtain both a marker light (5 Watts red wire) and brake light (21 Watts pink wire). So there you go, a bit of wire stripping & soldering but very easy job and looks great! No more filler plate!

By the way Steven, I'm sure your "rear combination light wiring harness" is waiting for you at Metro Nissan. It was supposed to be there Friday. Let me know if you need a hand with wiring.
BTW, how did your installations go this weekend?
How does the "fuel lid garnish" install? and how does it look?

Later,
ValBoo.






SCHESBH said:


> Since Valboo received his... I am waiting to see the wiring he has to do. I removed the back plate (very easy) and there is no special wiring there for this Rear (red) fog light. There is a large tape rapped wire (I am sure several wires are running through it, which ones... I do not know yet) going from left to right through the styroafoam in the bumper and that is all.
> 
> The rear light is going to be wired somehow and hopefully through the wires that are in this wrapped bundle....this should be fun... otherwise it ill be another reflector!
> 
> Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Two replies in one...*

First to aussietrail .. Thank you for the needed information. We are all driving a vehicle that has a smaller field of view.. at issue is not only our families, our kids but everyone else as well. I did not know about back reverse systems until I saw the first CTV report and a child killed in the U.S... one of many. Seeing the father crying because of what happened. Then again in Canada.. and now finally the insurance companies lobbying to make the reverse systems standard! It's about time. It happend in Australia .. it's happening everywhere and all of us should learn from this. Yes we can all back up... it's child's play... but killing a child or causing harm.. it's unnaceptable. 

Marc.... call me... I am glad it worked and yes.. I'll help you with the Sound Insulation you can help me with the wiring!!! Tell me what to get at Metro Nissan..as for the RFL I am picking it up on Saturday in the U.S. At my Mailing address thanks to Manuel.... I am also sending him his X-Trail Winter Mats!!!

As for the MaxDax items... the Gas cover is great!!! The door handle covers.. do not fit... slightly off.. and the back chrome Garnish for the lights... well let's say I tried to remove on and broke it... sigh.... learned my lesson!

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> First to aussietrail .. Thank you for the needed information. We are all driving a vehicle that has a smaller field of view.. at issue is not only our families, our kids but everyone else as well. I did not know about back reverse systems until I saw the first CTV report and a child killed in the U.S... one of many. Seeing the father crying because of what happened. Then again in Canada.. and now finally the insurance companies lobbying to make the reverse systems standard! It's about time. It happend in Australia .. it's happening everywhere and all of us should learn from this. Yes we can all back up... it's child's play... but killing a child or causing harm.. it's unnaceptable.


No problems Steve. I knew about the reverse system even before I bought the X-Trail, but was always putting off the idea of installing one due to price and when I came as an added xtrail accessory, it put me off even more due to the astranomical cost I was quoted. It was always on my mind, especially after reversing into a pole only after 3 days of buying my new car! Luckily the damage was not bad, as my managed to brake in time as the pole suddenly appeared in my rear view mirror. Can't blame this in whole on the lack of reverse view, but it has certainly contributed to it.




> As for the MaxDax items... the Gas cover is great!!! The door handle covers.. do not fit... slightly off.. and the back chrome Garnish for the lights... well let's say I tried to remove on and broke it... sigh.... learned my lesson! Stephen


I'm sorry to hear that you had a hard time fitting the maxdax accessories, as I didn't find any problems fitting mine and the door handles slotted in place just perfectly. Although I hve to admit that the lights devider garnish fits in a way that leaves no margin for error, once it's stuck on, you wont be able to adjust it without braking it. A good off-putting point if someone decides to try and pinch them


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax follow up*

First the price of the Reverse System in Canada ranges in the $800-2000 range according to the CTV news report.. if this should become mandatory.. pricing will be cheaper per vehicle since it will be made at the same time for all vehicles on the line.

I just receieved an eMail from Leng at MaxDax...talk about customer service! He appologized for the Door Handle Garnish.. and asked me to return it for a full refund including postage.. remember this is Singapore!! He said that sometimes there is a difference between models. 

Next he offered to send me a new pair of rear garnish for a discount... which I replied to take the refund of the Door Handles.. and there is no problem!

Amazing is all I can say. I have packed everything and will send it off tomorrow. .. all I have to do is pay him the difference between the two and I get another set.

I wish customer service was this way for everyone I deal with...

So I am glad that this has all worked out in the end.. now I just have to wait again for more parts... grin.

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> No problems Steve. I knew about the reverse system even before I bought the X-Trail, but was always putting off the idea of installing one due to price and when I came as an added xtrail accessory, it put me off even more due to the astranomical cost I was quoted. It was always on my mind, especially after reversing into a pole only after 3 days of buying my new car! Luckily the damage was not bad, as my managed to brake in time as the pole suddenly appeared in my rear view mirror. Can't blame this in whole on the lack of reverse view, but it has certainly contributed to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That's great Steve,

Leng at maxdax is just a great guy and he offered me exactly the same level of customer service when I bought my stuff from them, he even chased-up Nissan Singapore for me over there as well for a price on some spare parts, which I thought were too expensive here in Sydney.

When I bought the roof spoiler from them (my 2nd order) he said that they paint-match the spoiler to the colour of my car, as the X-Trails in Singapore have different colour coding, this was free of charge and the spoiler arrived without a single scratch on it. Packaging is just great.

I hope the replacement set fits OK.

I have never plugged a company before so publicly, but these guys deserve to be recommended to all potential xtrail accessory buyers.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Agree*

Leng is superb.. as you started. He is even shipping me the rear garnish before receiving the door garnish back from me.. which is going out today.

Superb customer service and a lot farther away...but quick! i do recommend them as well.

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> That's great Steve,
> 
> Leng at maxdax is just a great guy and he offered me exactly the same level of customer service when I bought my stuff from them, he even chased-up Nissan Singapore for me over there as well for a price on some spare parts, which I thought were too expensive here in Sydney.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

As far as safety concerns you are right guys!, Definetaly important, I took the issue as reverse parking which was clearly mentioned Aussietrail's 1st. post. I did not think of a kids playing around it bc, I do not have a young kid any more, he is 23 now! As far as my neighbors kids, it is unlikely for them to play at my drive way, and another thing I always turn ones around my car before moving it just to check my tires and see if any sharp object is on the way, this I do before I get out of my garage and after every parking the car and before I move it. It is now kind of a habit for me.



aussietrail said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> You seem to be popular on eBay, just like I'm
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Agree*

Hi Hagtex...

You are correct but the story on TV I saw made me think twice even about doing a preflight check which I have always done. The father said goodbye to his wife and child in the door and saw them go into the house and close the door. The mother said that the child opend the door and ran out.. given the size of the SUV the father did not see this before it was to late. You can check but all it takes is a split second, your own kid, dog, neighbours kid.. the point is the SUV/Truck/Van... and even some cars.. we cannot see the back...and all it take is once.. and it is happening .. i just don't want it to happen to me, the same as other members. 

We all have not ever thought of this... and now it is time that we seriously do.

Stephen








Hagtex said:


> As far as safety concerns you are right guys!, Definetaly important, I took the issue as reverse parking which was clearly mentioned Aussietrail's 1st. post. I did not think of a kids playing around it bc, I do not have a young kid any more, he is 23 now! As far as my neighbors kids, it is unlikely for them to play at my drive way, and another thing I always turn ones around my car before moving it just to check my tires and see if any sharp object is on the way, this I do before I get out of my garage and after every parking the car and before I move it. It is now kind of a habit for me.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Stephen,

It is a big tragedy what happened! God forbid for anyone!
I suggest everyone to have this system put on their cars especially who has young kids and surrounded by young kids in their area. But unfortunately accidents happen, we can not make them disappear completely from our lifes, " I wish we could ". However we can prevent and lessen them from happening by being "very careful at first " than depend on some gadgets like this and/or others, if you are not careful to begin with, even those gadgets will not help you. If it is that sudden than it is too late any way! Accident will happen no matter what you do, just take precautions to reduce the possibilities and among all those precautions your being careful must be the first priority.




SCHESBH said:


> Hi Hagtex...
> 
> You are correct but the story on TV I saw made me think twice even about doing a preflight check which I have always done. The father said goodbye to his wife and child in the door and saw them go into the house and close the door. The mother said that the child opend the door and ran out.. given the size of the SUV the father did not see this before it was to late. You can check but all it takes is a split second, your own kid, dog, neighbours kid.. the point is the SUV/Truck/Van... and even some cars.. we cannot see the back...and all it take is once.. and it is happening .. i just don't want it to happen to me, the same as other members.
> 
> ...


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Fuel Door Garnish*

Got mine from Maxdax today. Installed without problem and looks great. Good find Steve ! Great service from them.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thank you*

Hagtex.. you could not have said it any better than this. Thank you.





Hagtex said:


> Stephen,
> 
> It is a big tragedy what happened! God forbid for anyone!
> I suggest everyone to have this system put on their cars especially who has young kids and surrounded by young kids in their area. But unfortunately accidents happen, we can not make them disappear completely from our lifes, " I wish we could ". However we can prevent and lessen them from happening by being "very careful at first " than depend on some gadgets like this and/or others, if you are not careful to begin with, even those gadgets will not help you. If it is that sudden than it is too late any way! Accident will happen no matter what you do, just take precautions to reduce the possibilities and among all those precautions your being careful must be the first priority.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Canada*

Well Monday has gone and passed...and I am still waiting for our Nissan Canada Marketing Contact to call me back... does this not suprise anyone that I have not received a call.

We have all seen how MaxDax provides customer service, at the fraction of the size or Nissan.. Let's see how long it takes for Nissan Canada to reply to my phone call.

I can tell all of you, I will not let this go...there is no excuse for the Nissan Canada Marketing Contact not to call.... I wonder how the new Renaut President would react to this given how he is doing his best turning around the company.

I will keep you all informed of the progress...


Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Maxdax*

Mitch,

Nice to hear from you again!!! Glad you like it as well...I love the look.. I asked Leng if he would put another one in for me for ValBoo (Marc) which he is...great service!!! NISSAN ARE YOU LISTENING!!!! LOL


Stephen





mfreedman said:


> Got mine from Maxdax today. Installed without problem and looks great. Good find Steve ! Great service from them.


----------



## mastrtek (Nov 2, 2004)

*Fuel specs*



Ooi said:


> I can't find this info anywhere, does anybody know what the fuel consumption ratings will be like for the Canadian X-Trail? Will it be similiar to the Altima since (I think) they share the same engine?
> 
> 
> Fuel Specs 26mpg-City and 35mpg Hwy
> or 10.8L/100KM City and 8.0L/100KM Hwy


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Fuel Specs*



mastrtek said:


> Ooi said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find this info anywhere, does anybody know what the fuel consumption ratings will be like for the Canadian X-Trail? Will it be similiar to the Altima since (I think) they share the same engine?
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*A Nissan Canada Follow up...*

Hi,

I just received a very nice phone call from Ms. Suzanne Elliott
Marketing Contact at Nissan Canada Inc. who was away and only heard my message today.

We talked for a while and I told her some of the issues that many of us have not only here in Canada, but elswhere concerning the availability of accessories for the X-trail.

It was a nice conversation, I have invited her here to view this message board (Welcome Suzanne) since she did not know about it at all. I asked her to start reading the posts from the start to understand what we are asking as X-Trail owners not only for ourselves but to help others who are planning to purchase X-Trail's.

She promised to read them posts as well to ask around at Nissan concerning the issues I raised and she will get back to me.

It would be nice to see a Canadian representative here in this forum and I think that we would all welcome Suzanne to join us and to listen to our concerns we have.

On that note.. I hope this will be a positive help for everyone.


Stephen


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

GOOD WORK STEPHEN!




SCHESBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received a very nice phone call from Ms. Suzanne Elliott
> Marketing Contact at Nissan Canada Inc. who was away and only heard my message today.
> ...


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Installation of Osram H4 Lights*



SCHESBH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my order from http:www.powerbulbs.com today from England. Not bad 11 Days!
> 
> ...



Stephen,

I have just ordered a pair of these lights from the site in England.

I just wanted to know if you had to make any adjustments to the beam or aim with these new bulbs or is it as simple as remove and replace.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Stephen,

I've got a pair of Philips Blue Vision H4 light bulbs fitted on mine as well and they came with 2 free parker lights. 

And yes, the difference is huge.

I actually tested the difference with a friend of mine who has an exy as well (with standard light bulbs) and we took some photos. You can tell the difference even by looking at the photos, in real life the difference and brightness is much more.

For those interested to have a look, check the photos in my xtrail web site (in my signtaure below)

The only thing that I'm still looking for (around the world I should add) are the Yellow H3 light bulbs for the front fog/driving lights. By yellow I mean the "French Yellow" not the all weather and golden colour.

I thought since I already have big Hella driving lights fitted to my nudge bar, I wouldn't need those front driving lights anyway, so I might as well turn them into real yellow fog lights.

If anyone knows where I can get those French yellow H3's from, please let me know.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Slight adjustment*

At first I thought they were ok...then I looked at the ESM (Electronic Service Manual) and saw the adjustment guide which is so easy!!! I placed the X-Trail on a level surface... checked that I had the correct tire pressure in all tires and measured... they were off a bit and now it's like wow!!! The light up the road so much.. yet no one is flashing their lights at me yet!

Stephen






alsterac said:


> Stephen,
> 
> I have just ordered a pair of these lights from the site in England.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax Nissan OEM Side Signal Mirrors*

Leng from MaxDax is able to get the Nissan OEM Signal Mirrors. It take 14 days to order them and then shipping to your country... Canada bout 7-10 Days.

He can only get the Side Signal Mirror Covers that are primed and ready for painting. the Chrome are not available to him. The price is the same as it would be in Canada $360.25 plus shipping which he is getting nack to me with the pricing.

I contacted Metro Nissan who quoted me about $100.00 to paint them to match the color or your car.

If any of you are interested in getting these hang on a bit as I am... I am waiting on two fronts... first our Nissan Marketing Contact and I have a dealer (Nissan/Infiniti) in BC that has gone over some heads at Nissan to order these. 

He pointed out that the part number and pricing is in the Nissan Canada System...also he pointed out that the excuse that there are not approved for the Canadian market is bogus since many Trucks and Infiniti products from Nissan have them in Canada already!

I will give this a week...


Stephen


----------



## SunTzu2 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Strange Buzzing Noise*

I just purchased a new Canadian X-trail SE AWD (automatic transmission) on the 25th of October. I've noticed that when starting out, there is a point around 2000 RPM when a rather loud buzzing noise comes from somewhere. I think it's coming from the center dash area, but it's hard to tell. It disappears as soon as the RPM get past the magic resonance point.

Has anyone here had a similar sound in their X-Trail? It is my intention to go back to the dealer about it, but thought that first I'd check around and see if anyone else had experienced a similar problem.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Nothing like that, nor any other noise except some time ago from the panaroof area and was very hard to hear and I think that is gone too! 
Must be something wrong, take it to dealer.
Sounds like connection cable to RPM or Speedometer is defective.
Good luck!



SunTzu2 said:


> I just purchased a new Canadian X-trail SE AWD (automatic transmission) on the 25th of October. I've noticed that when starting out, there is a point around 2000 RPM when a rather loud buzzing noise comes from somewhere. I think it's coming from the center dash area, but it's hard to tell. It disappears as soon as the RPM get past the magic resonance point.
> 
> Has anyone here had a similar sound in their X-Trail? It is my intention to go back to the dealer about it, but thought that first I'd check around and see if anyone else had experienced a similar problem.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Hagtex said:


> Sounds like connection cable to RPM or Speedometer is defective.
> Good luck!



Ups sorry to contradict you but... these parts are electronic, there's no speedometer or tach cable. since late 1997, all these parts are electronic, ECU controlled.

Turn on heather at their max power, when car's interior is like an inferno, turn A/C to their lowest level (max cooling, not automatic setting) to deep freeze point.

Why that pasteurization???? Sometimes this cycle of expansion/contraction put parts on it's place & noises dissapear. Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

*Considering an X-Trail*

I have been viewing this thread for sometime now and have found it very useful and informative. Now I finally decided to buy an X-Trail (either SE 5spd or LE) but have a couple of concerns.

The first is the engine noise with the automatic transmission. I have tried two different vehicles one with a 5 speed and an automatic. The automatic had a very noticable engine noise compared to the 5 speed. Has anyone else noticed this and why would it be so much louder than the 5 speed?

The second concern is a Thule foot pack. I hate the thought of buying new bars when I have the thule bars and all the racks for biking, kayaking, etc. Has anyone found a possible solution? I have looked into this but will look further. One possible route would be a TK kit used with the 430 foot pack. Unsure which TK will work, tried the TK1 (from my 97 and 02 Pathfinder) but the bolt pattern does not much. The TK6 and TK8 may work, I will investigate further.

Thanks again for all the useful information.

Greg


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

Oreo said:


> I have been viewing this thread for sometime now and have found it very useful and informative. Now I finally decided to buy an X-Trail (either SE 5spd or LE) but have a couple of concerns.
> 
> The first is the engine noise with the automatic transmission. I have tried two different vehicles one with a 5 speed and an automatic. The automatic had a very noticable engine noise compared to the 5 speed. Has anyone else noticed this and why would it be so much louder than the 5 speed?
> 
> ...



Yaa.. engine noise (I'm with automatic), it's bothering me too.. but hey.. Honda CR-V even more noisy.. 
I'm planing (dreaming) to install Damplifier some day, just like SCHESBH dude did.. :thumbup:

Wal


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

wal said:


> Yaa.. engine noise (I'm with automatic), it's bothering me too.. but hey.. Honda CR-V even more noisy..
> I'm planing (dreaming) to install Damplifier some day, just like SCHESBH dude did.. :thumbup:
> 
> Wal


Not sure what noise you guys are referring to, I have not really noticed anything unusually loud, but then again , I'm also used to driving a Ford.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Ynott said:


> Not sure what noise you guys are referring to, I have not really noticed anything unusually loud, but then again , I'm also used to driving a Ford.


Me neither, but then I came from a sports car with N1 exhaust


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

:waving: My Xtrail is quiiiiieeeeet.... Automatic FWD


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*What noise...*

I have to much dampening insulation..... LOL


Seriously... no noise I'm at 4800K first oil change on Monday and Winter Tires ..

Stephen


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

*2005 manual - Throttle Delay*

Hello all,

My first post...

Just picked up our new 05 X-trail SE 5 Speed last week. (Ottawa, ON, Canada)

I really like it so far, then again I knew I would... I did a ton of research on small SUVs before buying. It, in my opinion was the best choice, features, quality, price and performance. Well I kinda wanted a 6 cyl but with gas prices and all the extra horses weren't worth it. 165 great with manual trans...

There' only one thing that bothers me, the throttle is delayed when you let your foot off the gas pedal, it sticks for about a second before dropping down.
This isn't of much concern with an automatic but with a manual trans it's sort of a pain when changing gears as the throttle stays at the same RPM b/w gears. In a non "Fly By Wire" throttle (cable controlled) the RPMs drop as soon as you realease the gas pedall.

I guess I'll just have to get used to it. It's just that... that's the way it's supposed to be when you change gears, the RPMs drop a little b/w shifts..

Maybe Nissan will update the ECU code and fix that...maybe not.

Anyway if any of you folks are driving a 5 speed QR25DE engine I'de appreciate your feedback/opinions.

This forum is quite good as well...I think I'll enjoy it.

Starbucky
:givebeer:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Just thought I'll update you on the reverse parking system that I picked-up from eBay last week.

The system has been fitted this weekend and it works perfectly, the 4 glossy black sensors match my xtrail colour perfectly.

The distance and audio display unit has been fitted behind the steering wheel facing the driver and the control box has been well hidden under the jack compartment at the back.

I have tested the unit and it gave me a pretty good warning when I was reversing onto my wife's car and the distance was pretty accurate as well.

Highly recommend this accessory for peace of mind.

All up it cost me $160 AUS. (including fitting and wiring)


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Great day!... just a little blood.. LOL*

First Welcome from all of us to you Starbucky to the best section in Canada!! LOL. You will enjoy the X-Trail as we all are. Read the posts you will get a lot of help from a superb group of people from all over the world. I have learnt a many great things from them and have made some great new friends in the process.

Well I went to the U.S. yesterday.. and as usual I went through a small border crossing not the main one to avoid the lines and traffic along with the wait time. This time this one lane border had six cars in front of us.. with six guards... obviously looking for something.. it only took 20 minutes to get to the officer...who first said... I like your gas lid cover!!! Thank you MAXDAX!!! LOL other than that I told them I had a box to deliver to a friend in Mexico (Manuel) that had two cans of Maple Syrup and X-Trail Car mats!!! they did not even check.. but did ask why the mats.. which I explained the lack of Nissan Marketing knowing what their customers want!!!


So go down pick up my RFL ( Rear Fog Lamp ) from Mexico that Manuel got for me... cheaper than Canada (Sorry Valboo - who bought his here)...and also picked up Valboo's case of Damplifier (Second Skin Audio).

Today at 1:00pm off to Valboo's home with my son... Marc installs my RFL and I must say... he should do it professionally.... he is better than some of the mechanics I have seen!... It is great... I love this light and would recommend that everyone gets it. Both Marc and I now have a rear brake light and running light in our bumpers!!! It makes a huge difference. ARE YOU LISTENING NISSAN CANADA!!!!

Ok so that took a while.. now it was my turn to show Marc how the Damplifier is put on. Took apart his back drivers door and two and a half hours later it was finished.. and my DNA is on his car as well.. and I look like I was slashing my wrist... same place as I did it in my X-Trail.... it will never get better... sigh.. I have my Boss (Friends) X-Trail to do in Three weeks after he picks up his!

So I will leave it up to Marc to tell you the rest.. re sound of his door his Modification (which I am impressed) of the "expensive high end" Nissan speakers (no comment).. and the Damplifier..it is great to work with...

Other than that... still waiting on the Signal Side Mirrors...

Tomorrow is the oil change, tinting the rear hatch window, adjust the emergency brake, put on the winter tiresand anything else I can think of!!!

Take care


Stephen


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

*Another Question*

Hello again,

I have another question, specifically for the LE owners. Is the VDC/TC option worth while? Or is the $800+tax better spent elsewhere?

Greg


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*VDC*

Hi Greg,


I took this option because of two friends who have Infiniti Models who recommended it and say it works. My own personal comments.. will come after a major snow storm in Montreal.. LOL


Stephen



Oreo said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I have another question, specifically for the LE owners. Is the VDC/TC option worth while? Or is the $800+tax better spent elsewhere?
> 
> Greg


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Starbucky said:


> Just picked up our new 05 X-trail SE 5 Speed last week. (Ottawa, ON, Canada)
> 
> Starbucky
> :givebeer:


Hellllo from Ottawa too!!! What colour did you get? I picked up mine June 13, 5-spd SE.  

FYI. Just got the winter tires from Costco, X-Ice was off $60/set over the weekend.


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for the welcoming words Stephen.

Good day Norsac, my X-trail is silver... looks sharp and shows road grime less.

I was thinking of winter tires but I think I'll try the stock tires for the first winter and see how I do with them.
Did you get a second set of rims of use existing rims?

I'm trying to drive as much as I can to get the engine broken in so I can rev up a little higher, I love the torkiness of the engine. I did a lot of reading on the engine and most people say to double the recommended break in of 2000 Km as the piston rings are so hard. So I'm tryin to keep the revs below 3000 until I've put a few thousand clicks on the engine. Have you noticed your oil levels go down since you purchased? How many KMs you at?
I guess the rev delay doesn't bother you?

I think I'll be buying the Nissan roof rack package soon. Thule makes one but the Nissan model looks better.

I'm looking forward to making a few Mods in the future too.

For now I'm waiting on a GPS cable for my pocket PC. It'll fit just great as the center console design and 12v output on the drivers side will allow me to power my palm in a cradle right in front of the steering wheel. Order just arrived in Ottawa today from Cali, I'll let you know how it works. It will be a cheap GPS implementation for sure compared to other options.

Heated seats rock too!

Starbucky


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

*Wheels for snow tires on X-Trail*

Sorry if I missed a previous post on this:

Can anyone recommend wheels for snow tires on the X-Trail?
Does anyone know the specs I need (offset) for the wheels?

I'm wondering if Nissan has low priced steel wheels that are for
snow tires on the X-Trail.

Thanks


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> I have learnt a many great things from them and have made some great new friends in the process.


 :thumbup: 

Me too & the guy who wrotes this ^^^^^^ Is one of them. 




SCHESBH said:


> LOL other than that I told them I had a box to deliver to a friend in Mexico (Manuel) that had two cans of Maple Syrup and X-Trail Car mats!!! they did not even check.. but did ask why the mats.. which I explained the lack of Nissan Marketing knowing what their customers want!!!


I can't wait to travel to pick up those things from also my USA Mailing Address (I wish at the end of the month).

At least Nissan Marketing Dept's are gathering Xtrailers all around the world HEHEHEHEHEHHE. 




SCHESBH said:


> So go down pick up my RFL ( Rear Fog Lamp ) from Mexico that Manuel got for me... cheaper than Canada (Sorry Valboo - who bought his here)...and also picked up Valboo's case of Damplifier (Second Skin Audio).
> 
> Today at 1:00pm off to Valboo's home with my son... Marc installs my RFL and I must say... he should do it professionally.... he is better than some of the mechanics I have seen!... It is great... I love this light and would recommend that everyone gets it. Both Marc and I now have a rear brake light and running light in our bumpers!!! It makes a huge difference. *ARE YOU LISTENING NISSAN CANADA!!!!*


I was involved in the RFL "show" so now I'm very happy that it works as great as you are saying now...... the usual PICS, PICS, PICS, PICS  


Also... Are you listening Nissan Mexico????? (¿¿¿¿Estan leyendo ahi en Nissan Mexicana???)<----Maybe they don't understand English


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*wheels*

Hi DL500,

We talked about this previously:
see post 632, 633, 634 in this thread.

Hope it helps

ValBoo,







DL500 said:


> Sorry if I missed a previous post on this:
> 
> Can anyone recommend wheels for snow tires on the X-Trail?
> Does anyone know the specs I need (offset) for the wheels?
> ...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*throttle response...*

Hi Starbucky, & welcome,

I have the same car as you (tranny & trim level):
I took the manual tranny because I like the driving better that way. (ex-spec-V fan)

BUT do me a favor and go back to your dealer (or one with a good after sales support) because what you are experiencing is NOT normal.

When I step off the gaz, & stay in gear the speed drops of as it should under engine drag with manual tranny; I have no hesitation whatsoever. Let them check & test drive your car & do not let anyone tell you it's normal.

Keep us posted. If you have other questions : fire away.

ValBoo.




Starbucky said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My first post...
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*First Service - Metro Nissan*

Well I had the oil changed and found out that Nissan only approves of Mobil 1 Synthetic.. not a problem for me.. I have used Castrol Sytec in my Altima no problems so.. why not Mobil 1. They really can't do anything about it as long as it meets the requirements for the industry standards and that you have made the regular changes.

I also had the tire changed to winter (GoodYear Ultra Grip Ice) from my 4 Seasons (GoodYear Assurance TipleTred). They are regular Nissan rims and Nissan covers. It is a different feeling and handling but before I comment further I really would like to break these tires in for about 500k before I say anything. The only surprise so far was the noise.. there was none ..like the TT's but then again the insulation I have could be the difference.

They also adjusted the emergency break... but I did not try it until I got home. I thought they were not working so I called and was informed that they have to be applied with 35lbs pressure.. or 7-9 clicks according to specs from Nissan.. when I did this it worked... but it is a tough pull.

I also had my two fron windows tinted to the Quebec legal limit (whatever that is) and the back hatch window not matches the rest of the back end of the car.. It looks great! No expensive either.

They also adjusted my wind deflector on the roof which twice on the highway the gasket flew off... They told me it was loose and it should be fine now.

Also the four free oil changes that I was given... is for regular oil... not Synthetic...BUT the did give me a disount on the oil and did not charge me anything else.

Other than that..Roger, David and Rene were as usual... perfect to deal with.. always happy smiling and joking with everyone... it's a nice feeling.


Stephen


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Its getting mighty cold here in Toronto - any news on the flashing temperature? I am bringing my xtrizzy in for first oil change this weekend - I can ask then. Just thought I would ask again - since tonight driving home it was flashing 3degrees the whole way home .

Slightly annoying.....


Thanks


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Temperature and MaxDax follow up*

Well my temperature guage was flashing at -3c today... I was told that it will not flash below this... but it's not that cold yet.. I just changed it over to the clock... and you are correct... It's annoying!!!

I just received an eMail from Leng from MaxDax... following up on delivery regarding the Signal Side Mirror Lights (Allready primed for painting). See the prvious posts for pricing. Here is his email quote:

"Received the weight of the item, which is slightly under 2kg. Shipping 
to Canada will be SGD 40 (C$29) by air parcel.

There's a long stretch of public holiday coming up this week from Thurs 
to next Mon, so we are only able to process any order either tomorrow or 
next Tues. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Warmest Regards,
Leng Yee
Maxdax
"

So if any of you are interested in purchasing these light... send an email to Leng. I am going to call Vancouver today to see what the dealer has found out. If he can't get them I will order them through Leng since his shipment price is much cheaper than from Kuwait!


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Starbucky - welcome to the world of 'X'. Regarding your roof rack inquiry I might be able to save you some $. If you are interested I am selling my Nissan dealer bought roof rails kit for $ 200. Shipping to Ottawa free. No tax. I have no use for them; I think they go for $ 250 from the dealer (the only place to get them). Let me know.





Starbucky said:


> Thanks for the welcoming words Stephen.
> 
> Good day Norsac, my X-trail is silver... looks sharp and shows road grime less.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

*Thule roof rack*



Starbucky said:


> Thanks for the welcoming words Stephen.
> 
> Good day Norsac, my X-trail is silver... looks sharp and shows road grime less.
> 
> ...


Hi Starbucky,

Did you say Thule makes a roof rack for the X-Trail? What foot pack/fit kit do you need? I've been searching for a little while and Thule in Europe says the 417 foot pack which is equivalent to the 430 with the TK2. However, looking at the specs for the TK2 I am not sure if it would fit in the fixed points of the X-Trail. If you buy Nissan's rack are you going to need to attachments? I looked at Nissan's rack system and trying to get adapters for all my Thule accessories, but not able to get adapters for everything. Hate to buy new attachments.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

FYI Leng at MAXDAX is one terrific dude. He quoted me a price for freight charges for the Fuel Door Garnish I bought from them - then came back to me two days later AFTER he had shipped - and told me that he found a less expensive way to ship and REFUNDED ME $ 7.50 CAD difference on Paypal direct to my account. Now that's what service is supposed to be all about IMO. The precise opposite of my dealer who was too lazy to give me Nissan Canada's phone number when I had a question they could not answer and told me to"look up the number" myself. hey what the heck they have my $ 33,000 why go the extra mile now.... :dumbass: 



SCHESBH said:


> Well my temperature guage was flashing at -3c today... I was told that it will not flash below this... but it's not that cold yet.. I just changed it over to the clock... and you are correct... It's annoying!!!
> 
> I just received an eMail from Leng from MaxDax... following up on delivery regarding the Signal Side Mirror Lights (Allready primed for painting). See the prvious posts for pricing. Here is his email quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## squidguy (Nov 9, 2004)

*Steel X-Trail Wheels*

Hi,

I called around the Toronto area today and pretty much all the dealers were quoting $95 per steel wheel #40300-8J007CA. Nowhere close to the $55 at Metro Nissan in Montreal. Anybody got a better price in the Toronto area. Also could anybody confirm that their 40300-8J007CA fits when mounted to the X-Trail.... this was pretty much news for all the parts departments I called! Thanks!

PS Do I need new bolts for the steels or can I use the ones from the LE alloys... are the tapers the same?


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

squidguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called around the Toronto area today and pretty much all the dealers were quoting $95 per steel wheel #40300-8J007CA. Nowhere close to the $55 at Metro Nissan in Montreal. Anybody got a better price in the Toronto area. Also could anybody confirm that their 40300-8J007CA fits when mounted to the X-Trail.... this was pretty much news for all the parts departments I called! Thanks!
> 
> PS Do I need new bolts for the steels or can I use the ones from the LE alloys... are the tapers the same?



I use the ones from the alloys and it's ok. -8 this morning and still flashing! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Guys,

First I welcome to new comers!

I was away for vacation for a while. I just red engine noise complain on the forum, especially more with auto trans. as it was said.
Only engine noise I hear is, when I really push the acceleration hard, other than that the car is quite as a cat. This is coming from a person who also drives Lexus LS400.
I have over 8000K now, and so far the car has been grate, except few minor things as like we all know, "hand rest, mirror adjustment nob place, blinking temperature gauge and few more maybe."
One new thing started since the weather got colder, there is a very slight noise coming from the dash area when passing over bumps, and than after when inside gets hotter it disappears. To remind you I am a noise freak, even very small ones will bather me a lot which yet other person may not even hear or notice it.


----------



## slag (Oct 19, 2004)

*wheels*



squidguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called around the Toronto area today and pretty much all the dealers were quoting $95 per steel wheel #40300-8J007CA. Nowhere close to the $55 at Metro Nissan in Montreal. Anybody got a better price in the Toronto area. Also could anybody confirm that their 40300-8J007CA fits when mounted to the X-Trail.... this was pretty much news for all the parts departments I called! Thanks!
> 
> PS Do I need new bolts for the steels or can I use the ones from the LE alloys... are the tapers the same?



I tried to get the Altima steel wheels from the dealer. Supposedly they had a promotion before October and the wheels were selling for $60. Now, they have gone back up. I didn't want to pay that much, but I'm having trouble finding universals now too. The tire shop where I'm buying my Pirelli's says all of their suppliers are sold out of the size.

I'm actually disappointed with the Nissan service. When I was looking for the rims, I was basically told to go to a tire shop because of the lower price. Don't they want the sales of their own parts? I'd prefer the nissan rims over the univerals.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Take a vacation*

Hey guys.. you could always come visit us in Montreal ..drop by Metro Nissan and enjoy the visit and back to TO! I have done many day trips between TO and Montreal... why not!

As for HagTex and the noise... I laughed at you comments... I also have this annoying.. umm creek that when it is cold in the morning you hear it... then as it warms up...it's gone.. hey that's the joy of expansion and contraction Hot to cold ... cold to hot... not much one can do..if we all had perfect roads...no potholes.....life would be perfect.

Stephen





slag said:


> I tried to get the Altima steel wheels from the dealer. Supposedly they had a promotion before October and the wheels were selling for $60. Now, they have gone back up. I didn't want to pay that much, but I'm having trouble finding universals now too. The tire shop where I'm buying my Pirelli's says all of their suppliers are sold out of the size.
> 
> I'm actually disappointed with the Nissan service. When I was looking for the rims, I was basically told to go to a tire shop because of the lower price. Don't they want the sales of their own parts? I'd prefer the nissan rims over the univerals.


----------



## paranoi7 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Flashing Temperature*

So, any news on how to get this temperature not to flash? Every time temperature drops below 3 it flashes, every time you turn the engine on it will automatically switches to flashing temperature. Very annoying! What's the significance with 3 anaways? Does it mean anything special in Japan???





Thinspirits said:


> Its getting mighty cold here in Toronto - any news on the flashing temperature? I am bringing my xtrizzy in for first oil change this weekend - I can ask then. Just thought I would ask again - since tonight driving home it was flashing 3degrees the whole way home .
> 
> Slightly annoying.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

I spoke to a friend of mine that has a BMW and he says that his flashes and beeps once at 3. He said that it has something to do with a warning for black ICE. 

Has anyone tried switching the AWD to Auto when flashing - maybe that turns it off? Just thought of that right now.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Canada*

I just got off of the phone with Nissan Canada not only was I laughing but so were they!!! LOL There is nothing that can be done..it's that simple. The stupid Temperature guage will flash all the time under 3 degrees. AND get this the only way that you can keep you guage on anything else and to remain there even after you turn off the X-Trail and back on is to have the car in a 10 degree or higher area... set the display you want and turn off the car and this will be your normal startup... but it only sets at 10 degrees or higher.... and yes I laughed and asked if I can lodge a complaint.. he did and said that i was not the only one to do so! It is the most annoying feature on the X-Trail. sigh.... I would have fired the programmer on this one...


Stephen

P.S. Call the Nissan Canada 1-800 customer service line and lodge a complaint




Thinspirits said:


> I spoke to a friend of mine that has a BMW and he says that his flashes and beeps once at 3. He said that it has something to do with a warning for black ICE.
> 
> Has anyone tried switching the AWD to Auto when flashing - maybe that turns it off? Just thought of that right now.


----------



## paranoi7 (Nov 11, 2004)

The question is why 3 degrees and also what is the purpose of the flashing anyways?

Very stupid in my opinion.

So, what is the 1-800 number?





SCHESBH said:


> I just got off of the phone with Nissan Canada not only was I laughing but so were they!!! LOL There is nothing that can be done..it's that simple. The stupid Temperature guage will flash all the time under 3 degrees. AND get this the only way that you can keep you guage on anything else and to remain there even after you turn off the X-Trail and back on is to have the car in a 10 degree or higher area... set the display you want and turn off the car and this will be your normal startup... but it only sets at 10 degrees or higher.... and yes I laughed and asked if I can lodge a complaint.. he did and said that i was not the only one to do so! It is the most annoying feature on the X-Trail. sigh.... I would have fired the programmer on this one...
> 
> 
> Stephen
> ...


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

paranoi7 said:


> The question is why 3 degrees and also what is the purpose of the flashing anyways?
> 
> Very stupid in my opinion.
> 
> So, what is the 1-800 number?


Its such a ridiculous feature, I just dont get what they were thinking.. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Hi Starbucky, & welcome,
> 
> I have the same car as you (tranny & trim level):
> I took the manual tranny because I like the driving better that way. (ex-spec-V fan)
> ...



Hi ValBoo,

Thanks for the advice! I'll be bringing it in hopefully early next week. I've also doscivered that they overfilled the oil at the factory. I emailed a tech at the dealer and have not heard back yet. I think maybe they overfill slighlty becuase the QR25DE burns a little more oil than other engines during the inital breakin period. Some engines don't mind a little extra oil (buffer zone) but I want to make sure before I I've put more clicks on the engine. It isn't super overfilled but is half way up the the bend on the stick above the full line.

I really hope they are willing to acknoledge that the revs are sticking b/w gears (after releasing the throttle). In a way it's an advantage for speed shifting but I've been driving stick all my life (Honda, Toyota, VW) and am just used to a ceratin throttle response....and my main argument is that "Fly by Wiire" should be an improvement, even more responsive (calcs per second) that conventional cable actuated...

Anyway I'll keep ya posted on Nissan's diagnosis.

Other wise I love my X-Trail.... I get giggles as well from the flashing temp display....I guess in Canada we have such a range of temps that this feature seems funny.

Cheers,

Starbucky


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> Starbucky - welcome to the world of 'X'. Regarding your roof rack inquiry I might be able to save you some $. If you are interested I am selling my Nissan dealer bought roof rails kit for $ 200. Shipping to Ottawa free. No tax. I have no use for them; I think they go for $ 250 from the dealer (the only place to get them). Let me know.


Good day mfreedman,

Thanks for the welcome.

I'd definitely be interested in the racks. May I ask why you don't need them, do they suck? I briefly looked at them at the deom at the dealers and they seemd OK except that they bow or arc more then I would like. That's sorta why I was looking at the Thule, they seem to have a flatter profile whick would accept flatter loads a little better... 
Have you used them a lot?

Where are you located?
I could maybe pick them up (still breaking in my engine) 
 

Thanks,

Starbucky


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

Oreo said:


> Hi Starbucky,
> 
> Did you say Thule makes a roof rack for the X-Trail? What foot pack/fit kit do you need? I've been searching for a little while and Thule in Europe says the 417 foot pack which is equivalent to the 430 with the TK2. However, looking at the specs for the TK2 I am not sure if it would fit in the fixed points of the X-Trail. If you buy Nissan's rack are you going to need to attachments? I looked at Nissan's rack system and trying to get adapters for all my Thule accessories, but not able to get adapters for everything. Hate to buy new attachments.
> 
> ...


Hello Greg,

The 417s are what I found but when looking at the Canadian site I could not find them. Sounds like you've done more research than I so I don't think I can give you any worthy information. I'm thinking I'd go with the stock rack as I do not have any attachments as you do. Like I said in the last post I do like the Thule because they have a flatter profile which I find more practical.

I find it funny that Nissan put these nice big rails on the vehicle but you can't udjust them (front to back). They could have just put mount points then...
It would be nice to be able to adjust the spread with different loads. Oh well can't have it all.

I'm gonna look into it a little further myslelf and will share any info I find with you.

Cheers,

Starbucky


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Canada*

Hey if we all complain maybe they can update the chip!!! Here is the info.. and please call!! LOL 



"If you have any concerns or specific questions about your current Nissan, please call our Nissan Information Centre Consultants.

Nissan Canada
5290 Orbitor Drive
Mississauga, Ontario
L4W 4Z5

Information Centre
1-800-387-0122 

Stephen







paranoi7 said:


> The question is why 3 degrees and also what is the purpose of the flashing anyways?
> 
> Very stupid in my opinion.
> 
> So, what is the 1-800 number?


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

*Stock Stereo*

Hi All,

Does anyone know if the X-Trail LEs stereo has a wiring label on it?
I'm wondering if by any chance it would have a pre-out. Even cheap aftermarket stereos have them these days but I'm thinking it probably wouldn't...
I've read that Clarion makes it for Nissan...
The panel on the rear door looks bare,, it could use some speakers...
 

Maybe I should look at the Audio section of the forum before I blab any further..


----------



## squidguy (Nov 9, 2004)

*Nissan Rubber Mats*

Hi,

I don't know if any of you had bought the Nissan Rubber X-trail Mats... but I found it quite irritating that the driver's sdie mat had the front section cut off so it doesn't protect under the brake/throttle pedal area. Then I noticed that the factory carpet mats had the area under the throttle cut out (at least on the auto version). There is a block under the throttle pedal that contacts the floor when the throttle is mashed... thus anything under the gas pedal will not give you full throttle...quite interesting eh!!!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Starbucky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if the X-Trail LEs stereo has a wiring label on it?
> I'm wondering if by any chance it would have a pre-out. Even cheap aftermarket stereos have them these days but I'm thinking it probably wouldn't...
> ...


Stay here, X-trail is a rare bug for the rest of the forum & good news... Stephen will answer your question as soon as he looks it.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Audio X-Trail*

There is no pre-out... I replaced my system with a Kenwood (see earlier posts) and as for the back panel... when I took it apart for the Damplifier (Second Skin Audio) install there is no room in there at all for anything... I wanted to put a subwoofer in there but there is no room. Speakers will work if the mount is thin enough but the panel that covers the back hatch is not solid enough

Stephen





Starbucky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if the X-Trail LEs stereo has a wiring label on it?
> I'm wondering if by any chance it would have a pre-out. Even cheap aftermarket stereos have them these days but I'm thinking it probably wouldn't...
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Mats*

I purchased the Mats but have not placed them in the X-Trail as of yet... since I changed the Tires to Winter ... it's time to change the Mat.. I sent a set of Mats to Manuel in Mexico but he has not received them yet... I'll get back to you on this..

Stephen





squidguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if any of you had bought the Nissan Rubber X-trail Mats... but I found it quite irritating that the driver's sdie mat had the front section cut off so it doesn't protect under the brake/throttle pedal area. Then I noticed that the factory carpet mats had the area under the throttle cut out (at least on the auto version). There is a block under the throttle pedal that contacts the floor when the throttle is mashed... thus anything under the gas pedal will not give you full throttle...quite interesting eh!!!


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> There is no pre-out... I replaced my system with a Kenwood (see earlier posts) and as for the back panel... when I took it apart for the Damplifier (Second Skin Audio) install there is no room in there at all for anything... I wanted to put a subwoofer in there but there is no room. Speakers will work if the mount is thin enough but the panel that covers the back hatch is not solid enough
> 
> Stephen


I thought that might be the case. I may change the stereo later on but I thibk I'll try to add an amp and one bridged sub first. The tire well looks perfect for at least a 10" sub and there's space to the left of the spare for an amp.

Do you think the panel can support 6.5" or 6x9 speakers with a depth of 4"?
Did you find that the panel's mounting clips were flimsy as in many other car penelling?
I guess you'd need to add some sort of sealer/gasket to limit vibration from speakers. 

As for the pre-out, I'll have to use high inputs on the amp and fish wires from the rear speakers. Thta's really what I wanted to avoid as it will be more difficult to feed wire throught the small conduit that links the door to the body. I find that the stock stereo/speakers are decent but are lacking in the mid-range and sometimes sound a little muffled. I like the cassette deck as it allows me to hook up my MP3 player and laptop using the cassette adapter.

I'll have a look at your posts on your stereo replacement.

I just finsihsed installing a custom bracket I made for my Pocket PC / GPS. I love the center console... it leaves all that area in front of the steering wheel.
I mounted my GPS/PDA rights on top of the steering column in front of the lateral air duct.....Works great... perfect visibilty through the top part of the steering wheel. And the power cord and GPS receiver conceal nicely in the driver compartment with the power outlet.. Oh ya I run the PDA in Landscape mode so the screen is not cut off at the top by the steering wheel. 

If any of you guys have PDAs already it's the cheapest GPS solution. I bought MS Streets 2005 which comes with a Pharos receiver. Saw it on sale at COSTCO yesterday for $149. The only thing you need is to order a custom cable from Pharos to connect to auto 12V and your PDA..
I'll post some pics if anyone is interested and more info if needed.

Cheers,

Starbucky


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Radio*

I never though of the tire well and the middle opening... I could mount a rather nice subwoofer in this area...it would have to mount on the fibreglass wheel whell cover...make a hole in the middle.... the only thing is that I would have to make sure that I have a proper cover on it to protect from damage...hmm I have to think about this one.. also it has to be easily unlpuggable (is this a word) so that the cover and woofer can come off to access the tire in case it's needed.

Which panel are you referring to? The back Hatch panel is flimsy and there is no room at all for anything unless you want to make spacers that mount the speakers away from the panle as well... but behind it is very little room. As for the mounting clips... I am impressed over all with the clips Nissan provides, it is solid.. although I did manage to break one when I installed the dampening material...went to the dealer and repalced it... no big deal. I would get some Damplifier (Second Skin Audio) for the speaker area one 12"x23" sheet with be enough for two doors...I can tell you that if your going to all this trouble with an Amplifier, woofer etc... spend the Money and purchase enough to do your doors, spare wheel well area and hatch. You won't regret it. As Marc (Valboo) he is in the process of doing this. (See the posts). The sound quality will improve so much that the time and effor installing it will be an added benifit to your enjoyment of the sound system...and less road noise.

The premium sound speakers that are insatalled in the X-Trail are a joke. They are Panasonic ...my guess $15.00 each if that. Again as I did and Valboo is doing even better replace the speakers.. all of them. As I learned from Marc.. instead of making new mounts as I did from wood. He removed the factory speakers and replaced them with new ones into the Nissan Mount... saves time money and fits perfectly! I replaced mine with Ininiti 605cs's and Marc I belive repalced them with Aplines. The size is 6.25'-6.5" that will fit properly. You need the mount braket they supply or make your own as I did.


Hope that helps!!

Stephen


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I never though of the tire well and the middle opening... I could mount a rather nice subwoofer in this area...it would have to mount on the fibreglass wheel whell cover...make a hole in the middle.... the only thing is that I would have to make sure that I have a proper cover on it to protect from damage...hmm I have to think about this one.. also it has to be easily unlpuggable (is this a word) so that the cover and woofer can come off to access the tire in case it's needed.
> 
> Which panel are you referring to? The back Hatch panel is flimsy and there is no room at all for anything unless you want to make spacers that mount the speakers away from the panle as well... but behind it is very little room. As for the mounting clips... I am impressed over all with the clips Nissan provides, it is solid.. although I did manage to break one when I installed the dampening material...went to the dealer and repalced it... no big deal. I would get some Damplifier (Second Skin Audio) for the speaker area one 12"x23" sheet with be enough for two doors...I can tell you that if your going to all this trouble with an Amplifier, woofer etc... spend the Money and purchase enough to do your doors, spare wheel well area and hatch. You won't regret it. As Marc (Valboo) he is in the process of doing this. (See the posts). The sound quality will improve so much that the time and effor installing it will be an added benifit to your enjoyment of the sound system...and less road noise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Stephen,

I have yet to go through much of the postings.. probably do that this weekend. The dampening material sounds like a good idea and I will probably replace the stock speakers in the future. I think I may also go ahead and add two more speakers and a sub. I'd like to put them on the back door panel (speakers not sub) external boxes suck and take up space. depending on what you're looking for from your sub porting tha spare tire panel may be sufficient rather than making a hole for the actual speaker. I've made a few sub boxes od different types and the port is what I find crucial. Of course others may disagree but it all depends on what sounds you like I guess. I like techno rock, regualr rock , jazz and don't need the thump thump you hear from a lot of twekers these days. I don't need for the people two blocks over to hear me comin just enough to reproduce the sound properly. You'd definitely need to add some dampening to the spare tire panel to stop vibration. Quick disconnect is definitely a must, I've done similar in our Civic..

Nice of you fellas to keep us posted on your mods and tweaks.

Lovin my X-Trail...

Anyway have a good one. 

Starbucky


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax*

Well again MaxDax (Leng) came through with the replacement pieces and Valboo's (Marc) Gas cover Garnish.... wow.. Leng and MaxDax are very impressive and from Singapore!!! Nissan are you listening!!!


Stephen

P.S. I brought the Digital Camera home from the Agency... I am taking pictures tomorrow!!! LOL


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Stephen:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*First Set of Images are coming..*

I am working on the images.... LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Images*

Having a little problem with the images... they are coming LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Images at Last Part 1*

Well... still some mods to go... but here are some pictures...I know it took long enough..


Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Part Two...*

Here are the rest.. and these are with the GoodYear Ultra Grip Ice Winter Tires on Nissan Rims. The Mags are stored.. next spring I will take more pictures. Also Missing are the Damplifier (Second Skin Audio) install...Rear Light Garnish and Signal Side Mirrors..

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm Speechless :jawdrop:


----------



## mastrtek (Nov 2, 2004)

*Same problem*



notaire said:


> I went my to the dealer today for the noise coming from the sunroof of my X-Tail. He can't find the problem so he'll call the "techline" of Nissan and let me know if it's a known problem from the people of the techline. If not, l'll have to go again for a complete check-up of the sunroof. Stay tuned!



we just recieved our X-Trail 2 weeks ago and have the wind noise from the sunroof area, we have not yet scheduled it in for repair.
We also noticed a vibration in the steering wheel at highway speeds, i checked the balance of the tires and rotated them but there was no improvement.
Has anyone else had either or both of these issues?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm very impressed too Steve  Can you post some of these pics on the Australian Forum if you don't mind.

What is that thing at the roof of your car just behind the roof antena?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Re Pics..*

Hi,

I will try and get there this week to post...as for the thing (LOL) it is the Sunroof wind deflector...and it makes a big difference.

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> I'm very impressed too Steve  Can you post some of these pics on the Australian Forum if you don't mind.
> 
> What is that thing at the roof of your car just behind the roof antena?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Noise*

First of all one noise that can be adjusted is the Antenna...try miving it to another position. As for the vibration.. Are you on Winter Tires. When I made the switch to Winter, I noticed a big difference, but was told by many people including the dealer and hot rod friends.. this is normal. I never had winters before so it was a first for me.

I also notice driving with winters.. tha gas mileage is worse but that could also be a factor with the colder weather that also reduced economy.

Stephen



mastrtek said:


> we just recieved our X-Trail 2 weeks ago and have the wind noise from the sunroof area, we have not yet scheduled it in for repair.
> We also noticed a vibration in the steering wheel at highway speeds, i checked the balance of the tires and rotated them but there was no improvement.
> Has anyone else had either or both of these issues?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Steve, No wonder I didn't recognise the sunroof wind deflector, as I haven't got a sunroof on mine (YET) 



SCHESBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will try and get there this week to post...as for the thing (LOL) it is the Sunroof wind deflector...and it makes a big difference.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Sweet Pics Stephen, thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*SLIP Warning light - VDC*

I was driving into work this morning and while driving through the suburbs I was at a corner and proceeding to turn when a SLIP warning light on the dash lit up... I called Metro Nissan to inquire.. I was informed not to worry...

Ok.. not a great answer but I trust Roger after the many years I know him. BUT I called Nissan Customer Service since I wanted to know what this is. I spoke to a very nice lady named Rose who also ownd an X-Trail. The moment I mentioned SLIP she said you have an X-Trail with VDC option.

This light just means that one of the tires did slip and was adjusted automatically by the VDC option to correct the situation.

We had a great conversation and I talked to her about this message board so we should see Rose online soon. I told her not to mention she works for Nissan.... other wise we all know wt type of eMail and posts she would get! LOL.

As for the pictures..I am glad that you like them... but hopefully I can get some better images up.


Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*WINDOW SOX Car Sun Shades*

I was just on eBay doing my regular X-Trail search and came across these items that were previously only available in Australia! I sent them an eMail weeks ago telling them that they have a unique product and should open their market to the rest of the world... now they have. If your interested, take a look.. they are a unique product. Just do a search for X-Trail or Window Sox.

Stephen


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Changing the dashboard lighting color*

Wonder if anyone knows or can tell me how to change the color of the dashboard lighting from orange to aircraft red instead. Possible ? Possible but too difficult to attempt ? 
I used to have aircraft red on my Audi. It looked awesome. I'd love to change the color on the X. I suppose it's only an LED color but how to do it ??


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Driving a manual like a stick*

I find myself driving my LE as if it was a manual shift sometimes even though it's an automatic transmission. Anyone else do this at all ? Will it damage the transmission ? I used to drive 5 speed so shifting at the right time is no big deal. The extra lower end torque off the line , higher revs and holding in second a bit longer than the computer shifts really improves the feel of driving. 

Another thing I'm curious about is does anyone else feel that the suspension on this truck is a bit 'soft' ? I find that going over bumps and around corners there seems to be a lot of 'roll'. Is there any way to stiffen it at all ? How ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Suspension*

Hi Mitch,

Mitch with my GoodYears I don't have this problem. Especially now with the Winters...I wish it was softer!! I pushed the X-Trail on one of my favorite corners here in Montreal near the Airport and at 7:00am there are very few cars...it did not roll but stuck very well.




mfreedman said:


> I find myself driving my LE as if it was a manual shift sometimes even though it's an automatic transmission. Anyone else do this at all ? Will it damage the transmission ? I used to drive 5 speed so shifting at the right time is no big deal. The extra lower end torque off the line , higher revs and holding in second a bit longer than the computer shifts really improves the feel of driving.
> 
> Another thing I'm curious about is does anyone else feel that the suspension on this truck is a bit 'soft' ? I find that going over bumps and around corners there seems to be a lot of 'roll'. Is there any way to stiffen it at all ? How ?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Suspension*

Hi Mitch,

I think I know what you mean... I guess it depends what you were driving before; In your case an Audi, you do probably find that the x-trail has a lot of roll in bends & corners. I definately find the same as well since I used to drive a Spec V.

As for an improvement one could look at "front strut tower bar" but I don't think there would be much out on the market. In fact I'm presently looking at this myself and having some brackets specially made to link my front suspension. It is a long process but should be done in a couple of months. will let you know how it turns out.

also if you notice there is not much room in the front for this & I had to move some wiring around from the top of the engine...

ValBoo.




mfreedman said:


> Another thing I'm curious about is does anyone else feel that the suspension on this truck is a bit 'soft' ? I find that going over bumps and around corners there seems to be a lot of 'roll'. Is there any way to stiffen it at all ? How ?


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

*Snow tires on X-Trail*

Been reading reviews of snow tires tested on cars (like Audi A4, BMW 3 series). However, does anyone know if choosing snow tires that are good on those cars will be good for the X-Trail too?

We were considering the Goodyear Ultra Grip 3 (like Schesbh), Dunlop M3, or Michelin X-Ice so far.

Do compact SUV require any special considerations like maybe more robust shoulders on the tires due to more body roll than a car?

Or can I just go out and buy any of the tires listed above and expect our X-Trail to run well in snow/ice/dry/wet ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Tires*

I am not a tire expert but I know that the tires I purchased from GoodYear are not the same what the difference is maybe someone can explain but they so not have the P in front of the size .. example P215 65 16. I think that the P is for Passenger car designation but not sure... 

My Boss/friend who just purchased his X-Trail has the same GoodYear UltraGrip Ice installed on his. He did not purchase extra rims, just mounted them on the mags.

First snow storm I will let you know!!! Hopefully not soon... LOl


Stephen




DL500 said:


> Been reading reviews of snow tires tested on cars (like Audi A4, BMW 3 series). However, does anyone know if choosing snow tires that are good on those cars will be good for the X-Trail too?
> 
> We were considering the Goodyear Ultra Grip 3 (like Schesbh), Dunlop M3, or Michelin X-Ice so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Stephen,

Great Looking Car!!!!!!!!!!

Just came back from another trip again and was surfing on the forum to catch what I missed, and I saw your Pic's.

Absolutely Stunning! Enjoy it!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*The-giftdepot.com*

Hagtex,

Curiousity got the best of me... so I went to the eBay store is this you? Thanks for the comments on the X-Trail.. I am enjoying it... like the rest of you! 

Stephen





Hagtex said:


> Stephen,
> 
> Great Looking Car!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Hyper Roof Rails - Japan Response and Signal Mirrors ...*

I recieved and email in response to several people inquiring about the the Hyper Roof Rails. This was the response from Nissan Japan


"Regarding the Hyper Roof Rails, this product is not sold separately as an add-on option. it must be ordered at the time that the X-Trail is
purchased for pre-delivery installation"

Oh well... and of course not in Canada.

On another note - Signal Mirror Light Covers. They are available from Nissan Japan. There is no Chrome Signal Mirror Cover available in Japan (Why Nissan Middle east only... who knows.. another great marketing decision) They are available painted in the color of your vehicle. I am confirming this as well the pricing. It is three weeks to order them plus delivery to Canada. From the price I received it is much cheaper than Nissan Canada has in their computers here. Yes they are listed in Nissan Canada's Dealer lookup in Canadian dollars... they just don't want to sell it to us. The question is the shipping price from Japan. If any of you are interested in these please Let me know. Here is a printout directly from the Nissan Middle East Brochure.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I would be interested, but of course this depends on the cost.

Greg



SCHESBH said:


> I recieved and email in response to several people inquiring about the the Hyper Roof Rails. This was the response from Nissan Japan
> 
> 
> "Regarding the Hyper Roof Rails, this product is not sold separately as an add-on option. it must be ordered at the time that the X-Trail is
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Canada*

Hi,

Well some great news came just a few minutes ago. I received a very nice call from Susan E. at Nissan Canada.

I have the names and telephone numbers of the two people responsible for the X-Trail in Canada with whom I will be speaking with tomorrow on the phone.

I have to put together a list of items (accessories) that were discussed here. If any of you have any other concerns... I NEED THEM!!! LOL


Stephen


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Stephen,

This is one of the new division of my business, my son started this recently. He goes to UofT and also had been selling on e-bay here and there. We just started this more seriously and created an eBay store and a web site which we will be adding lot more new items in near future. It's been taking a lot of time, between my other businesses and his University this is going very slow



SCHESBH said:


> Hagtex,
> 
> Curiousity got the best of me... so I went to the eBay store is this you? Thanks for the comments on the X-Trail.. I am enjoying it... like the rest of you!
> 
> Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Added to eBay list*

I know it's off topic... last time... I added your son's account to my eBay favorite Sellers list... You never know...

Stephen




Hagtex said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> This is one of the new division of my business, my son started this recently. He goes to UofT and also had been selling on e-bay here and there. We just started this more seriously and created an eBay store and a web site which we will be adding lot more new items in near future. It's been taking a lot of time, between my other businesses and his University this is going very slow


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Stephen,

By the way his name is Stephen too!



SCHESBH said:


> I know it's off topic... last time... I added your son's account to my eBay favorite Sellers list... You never know...
> 
> Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It could be off topic but..


We don't care, this is our community & we can off topic a little bit. :thumbup: 

I'll look for it later (I'm dial-up now so imagine my humor).


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

:thumbup: For you Manuelga;
We are a Community, and can/should share our off topic subjects,ideas and experiences!



manuelga said:


> It could be off topic but..
> 
> 
> We don't care, this is our community & we can off topic a little bit. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Canada*

I just had a very nice conversation with Jill ( I promised that I would not put her full name and/or number up in bright lights) from Nissan Canada. We had a lengthy and ejoyable dicussion. Jill is responsible for the X-trail in Canada...But not the accessories. I will be sending her a list of the parts etc.. that we all have compiled here in this forum. The Parts/Accessories Director/Manager, Ken (I promised also the same as above) is away until next week. I have their eMail addresses and will be following up with the both of them on all our concerns, and yes they are all aware of the annoying flashing temperature guage!!! LOL

So stay tuned for further development. It's nice to know that Jill has been following this topic!!! So Nissan Canada is listening.

Stephen


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

*Hubcaps different than Schesbh's*

Odd, I ordered 4 hubcaps using the part# provided by Schesbh.
We opened one and it had a 5 spoke pattern. It looked good.

Now when I look at Schesbh's photos in this forum, I noticed that
they're different.

First, hope I got the correct ones. Second, does Nissan have a few
different wheels with the same part#? Strange.
I assume if it's 16" then it should still fit the rims.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan*

It should fit.. as for the difference, my guess is tha they have varied stock but the same part number. I also found out today that the dealers are offered special purchases for large amount of stocks for example Metro Nissan having better pricing on Rims... they have plenty of stock they ordered a few hundred received a price break.. but each dealer is independant and can charge what they can get. They are independant dealers.






DL500 said:


> Odd, I ordered 4 hubcaps using the part# provided by Schesbh.
> We opened one and it had a 5 spoke pattern. It looked good.
> 
> Now when I look at Schesbh's photos in this forum, I noticed that
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Reverse Sensors (Obstacle Sensors)*

I just received my order from England of the Nissan Obstacle Sensors as they call them, that are made in Italy! The instructions are amazing but I will not install them myself...not this time. The back bumper has to be removed...I will let my dealer (Metro Nissan) do this. The instructions are in many languages.. it is a well thought out package. I wish they sold them in Canada for everyone. This is a Safety issue and should be available for everyone.

Stephen


----------



## squidguy (Nov 9, 2004)

*Caps*

Hi DL500,

I bought the same hubcaps and I think look great with the wheels! However since I have alloys, I don't think the nuts that are on the alloys have the black plastic flange on them that holds the hubcap in place... so I had to get the right bolts... In SCHESBH's picture he got the base XTrail's hubcaps that doen't have the exposed bolts. I just got Michelin X-Ice mounted so I may put 'em on soon.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Squidguy,

Did you buy Nissan bolts or get them from a tire store?
Do you happen to know the part# for the bolts?
How much do they cost?

Thanks, I almost went to the tire store this weekend without bolts.
By the way, I guess Nissans use bolts and not nuts right?




squidguy said:


> Hi DL500,
> 
> I bought the same hubcaps and I think look great with the wheels! However since I have alloys, I don't think the nuts that are on the alloys have the black plastic flange on them that holds the hubcap in place... so I had to get the right bolts... In SCHESBH's picture he got the base XTrail's hubcaps that doen't have the exposed bolts. I just got Michelin X-Ice mounted so I may put 'em on soon.


----------



## squidguy (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi DL500,

I got the nuts from Nissan. The reason the nuts need the black plastic flange is to hold the plastic hubcap securely without cracking it. I don't know if the nuts on the alloys are the same or not... haven't looked! Actually the parts guy mentioned the nuts... we checked the lower end X-Trail and noticed the plasctic cap didn't have exposed nuts. I got a few freebee's cause I bought quite a few accessories already from the parts fellow. He mentions they take off 4 nuts from each car to put on security lock nuts.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Starbucky said:


> Good day Norsac, my X-trail is silver... looks sharp and shows road grime less.
> 
> Did you get a second set of rims of use existing rims?
> 
> ...


Hi all!

Ossp... Hello Starbucky. I spotted a few silver X recently in town, wonder if one of those is you. :cheers: 

So far, haven't notice the drop in oil level. I have done my first maintinance and everything went fine.  Now I am all the way up to 12,xxx km mileage. Really happy with the car. Especially the trip I took with my gf to Tremblant back in Sept, just can't beat the space in the X. bike, golf clubs, bags, rollarblades, hiking boots, bags, cooler, etc.... I don't think I could pulled that one off with my old car. 

Just got a set of X-Ice for the winter. So far, I am happy with the road noise (very little, nearly stock if not quieter) and handling feels good. Still waiting to see how it handles in the snow! (snowboarding season starts soon!! :thumbup, oh yeah, I got a set of steelies too. The X definitely feel slightly heavier to steer (compare to stock wheels), which I think it's better for the winter season. 

Now I got a question, maybe Stephan could help me out. Where can I pick up a sunroof wind deflector? You mentioned it helps alot, as in terms of wind noise when the sunroof is opened? or something else? How much did that cost you?

TIA.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

I spoke to a Nissan dealer's parts dept. and they seem totally confused.
I know what you mean about the black plastic flanges. Our Civic has them too. The Nissan guy seemed to look up X-Trail and didn't see those nuts related to it. Of course, it's an Altima hub cap. As you stated, the X-Trail hub cap doesn't need those nuts.

You don't happen to have a part number for those nuts do you?
Wonder if a regular tire store would carry appropriate nuts.




squidguy said:


> Hi DL500,
> 
> I got the nuts from Nissan. The reason the nuts need the black plastic flange is to hold the plastic hubcap securely without cracking it. I don't know if the nuts on the alloys are the same or not... haven't looked! Actually the parts guy mentioned the nuts... we checked the lower end X-Trail and noticed the plasctic cap didn't have exposed nuts. I got a few freebee's cause I bought quite a few accessories already from the parts fellow. He mentions they take off 4 nuts from each car to put on security lock nuts.


----------



## ggmurray (Oct 6, 2004)

*multi-purpose centre console*

My Nissan dealer had no part listing for the multi pirpose centre console. Anyone have a part number I can use?


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

Nosrac said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ossp... Hello Starbucky. I spotted a few silver X recently in town, wonder if one of those is you. :cheers:
> 
> ...


Hi,

May have been me, I have an SE (no spoiler) or racks..yet.
What colour is yours?
Starting to see a lot more X-trails around though...numbers are growing.

I was looking at the X-ice but decided to wait until next year for that purchase.... the stock Dunlops should work OK for now.. plus with more splippage I'll get to see the AWD kick in more often  Still will get winters for next season. Let me know how you like the X-ice throughout the season.

You' mentioned moonroof deflector...
I'd like to know if anyone's installed window defelctors?
The drippage from the roof is terrible, soaks the fabric ij the door panel and worst a lot water drop on the door/lock controls.... anyway window defelctors are gonna be a must for me think. Anyone experienced this?

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

*Window Deflectors*



Starbucky said:


> Hi,
> 
> May have been me, I have an SE (no spoiler) or racks..yet.
> What colour is yours?
> ...



I installed the window deflectors on my X-Trail hoping it would help prevent drippage into the doors too, but it doesn't help. Due to its shallow shape it still allows water to drip into the car. Oh well, at least it looks cool.

It's really easy to install though.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Accessories Part Number List*

Hi ggmurray,

All of the available x-trail accessories listing and their part numbers can be found here (this includes the Multi Purpose Centre Console)

http://xtrail.australia4wd.com/files/xtrail-accessories.pdf




ggmurray said:


> My Nissan dealer had no part listing for the multi pirpose centre console. Anyone have a part number I can use?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Window Deflectors*

Hi alsterac,

It really depends on which type of window deflectors you have installed.

There are 2 types that I know of, one is slim-line and the other is a bit chunky. I chose the chunky one and it is excellent in stopping any rain drops from coming through, even in heavy rain and at high speed.

It doesn't look as cool as the slim type though, but it's much more practical.

Prior to installing these deflectors, I used to get rain water dripps all over my door controls and the driver's seat, which really irretated me while driving.



alsterac said:


> I installed the window deflectors on my X-Trail hoping it would help prevent drippage into the doors too, but it doesn't help. Due to its shallow shape it still allows water to drip into the car. Oh well, at least it looks cool.
> 
> It's really easy to install though.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Starbucky said:


> What colour is yours?
> Starting to see a lot more X-trails around though...numbers are growing.
> 
> Let me know how you like the X-ice throughout the season.
> ...


My is a SE black, nothing added on exterior (well licence plate protector  ) but thinking of tinting. 

Yeah, would like to know about the window deflector too, is it available at the dealership?


----------



## ggmurray (Oct 6, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi ggmurray,
> 
> All of the available x-trail accessories listing and their part numbers can be found here (this includes the Multi Purpose Centre Console)
> 
> http://xtrail.australia4wd.com/files/xtrail-accessories.pdf


Thanks!! I printed the page and I'll take it in to my dealer and see what they say.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

ggmurray said:


> My Nissan dealer had no part listing for the multi pirpose centre console. Anyone have a part number I can use?


If you get this part number and a price I'd be intereated in buying one as well. Maybe a deal possible for mutiple unit purchases ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Center unit*

Hi,

Its Sunday and I am at a photoshoot and during a break logged in... so a quick note.. I have the wind deflector as you can see from my post... it does work but I do still get droppings from water ..not much... but it still drips. I can give you the pricing when I get home and the part number, it is an orginal Nismo/Nissan Part.

As for the center multipurpose consule.. I have it installed and purchased it here in Canada. Again when I get home I can tell you the price...My old one is for sale.. I will post it on eBay. Is it worth it.. yes and no. It is higher but not quite enough for an arm rest but it is better. I like the extra storage and higher holder for cups for the back seat passengers... but the added space is nice... is it worth the price.. in my opinion... I would not purchase it...at the price they asked.

Stephen




mfreedman said:


> If you get this part number and a price I'd be intereated in buying one as well. Maybe a deal possible for mutiple unit purchases ?


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its Sunday and I am at a photoshoot and during a break logged in... so a quick note.. I have the wind deflector as you can see from my post... it does work but I do still get droppings from water ..not much... but it still drips. I can give you the pricing when I get home and the part number, it is an orginal Nismo/Nissan Part.
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen,

Can you order them from the Nissan dealer...since they're Nissan parts?
Nice pics by the way....Nice Ride as well!
We can use your pics for reference on addons...you've got most of the ones I've seen online.....Nicely done!

Is your hood deflector a Nissan part as well?

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

Stephen,

Well you need some side rails ..


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Exhausted*

Did I spell that correctly.... let's say I am just tired...long weekend... many kids and photos....

Thanks for the comments...yes most of the Nissan Parts are available via the Dealer.. at least Metro Nissan in Lasalle Quebec. Some of them I purchased worldwide...England, Singapore, Mexico.... As for side rails... if you speaking about steps... no thanks... I have seen to many rusting on Mercedes, Toyota... not for me.. I like my Side Rails...

I need sleep... I shall return to normal with enough rest... LOL

Stephen


----------



## Nominee (Jul 30, 2004)

*2006/2007 Model Changes?*

Hi all,

I'm interested in purchasing an X-Trail and was wondering if anybody had heard or seen of any upcoming exterior changes for the X-Trail? 

To my knowledge, this model has been out since 2000. So isn't it time for a new model in 2006?

I'm in Canada, and we just got the 2005 models a couple of months ago. I want to buy one, but have a feeling that 2006 will bring an entirely new facelift. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi,

In Australia the X-Trail has been through 2 changes so far, the 2000-mid 2003 was called Series I and then from Mid 2003-up to this moment Nissan is selling Series II, which has some difference in the exterior and interior finish than Series I (but not much).

I went recently to the Sydney Car Expo. and Nissan was there as well, there was nothing on the cards to release a new facelift X-Trail in 2006.

The only new option that was offerred was the Series II ST-X, which now comes with an option of upgrading to 16" alloys, cargo blind and sunroof for an extra $2000AUS.

Apart from that nissan will be releasing the new look Pathfiender and Patrol (check my web site to see photos of these new look models)

Hope this helps. but Canada might have a different release startegy.




Nominee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing an X-Trail and was wondering if anybody had heard or seen of any upcoming exterior changes for the X-Trail?
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

We had the same changes in Mexico as in Australia, minor exterior changes for 2004 model & different interiors (dash specially).

At up to now we don't have any AWD Xtrail, but for 2005 model (just released) we got AWD & (don't cry dear Canadian Xtrailers) the Xenon roof rails.

Also.. Titan, Armada, Newer Pathfinder, Newer Xterra & also Newer Frontier (this side of the sea) are adopting X-Trail front look so.....

Long live for our beloved X-Trail.

_________________________________________________________________
A COUPLE NOTES:
_________________________________________________________________

Aussie fellas, we at North America area don't have Patrols. 
_________________________________________________________________

In Mexico we don't have any Manual Tranny X-Trails, due to the market focus of these SUV's.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rails*

Can you find out the price for the rails!!! Please...

Stephen




manuelga said:


> We had the same changes in Mexico as in Australia, minor exterior changes for 2004 model & different interiors (dash specially).
> 
> At up to now we don't have any AWD Xtrail, but for 2005 model (just released) we got AWD & (don't cry dear Canadian Xtrailers) the Xenon roof rails.
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> Can you find out the price for the rails!!! Please...
> 
> Stephen



They came with the car, they are not an accesory & they launched 2005 version last week so, they don't have any part #, accesories, etc. for these versions.

As soon as they have something I let you (all) know.


----------



## diehardnissan (Nov 25, 2004)

*2.0 lit Fuel consumption*

Hi...
I leave in Europe where the Nissan's X-Trail is the second best selling car in the small size SUV category and i want to buy a 2.0 lit sport model.
Does anyone know the real world fuel consumption of this marvellous SUV??





DL500 said:


> I'm about to buy an X-Trail in Canada.
> I saw the government's fuel consumption sticker on the car but I can't remember the exact figures.
> It was something like 7.9 l/100km for highway, and 10.3 l/100km for city.
> 
> ...


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

diehardnissan said:


> Hi...
> I leave in Europe where the Nissan's X-Trail is the second best selling car in the small size SUV category and i want to buy a 2.0 lit sport model.
> Does anyone know the real world fuel consumption of this marvellous SUV??



Here in Canada we got only the 2.5 litre. I averaged 10l/100 km for a mix utilisation.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Just out of ceriousity, what is the #1 best selling in Europe,

I also av. 10L/100 as well.





diehardnissan said:


> Hi...
> I leave in Europe where the Nissan's X-Trail is the second best selling car in the small size SUV category and i want to buy a 2.0 lit sport model.
> Does anyone know the real world fuel consumption of this marvellous SUV??


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi,

2005 came already with a face lift and some interior changes, but yet! This is marketing and you never know what or if there will be a change for 2006. IMO, maybe some interior adjustments like we all know and complain about them, but don't think exterior will change. !! Who knows !!



Nominee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing an X-Trail and was wondering if anybody had heard or seen of any upcoming exterior changes for the X-Trail?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Guys,

One thing I don't understand! I see some Jeep Liberty's has a set of Hellas on their roof as an option, yet Nissan is not bringing the Xenon roof rails for Canada bc. it is prohibited! Is this what they say? Doesn't make sense to me!

What do you think Stephen?



SCHESBH said:


> Can you find out the price for the rails!!! Please...
> 
> Stephen


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

As I can see, Nissan seems to not listen X-Tail owners who want stuff for their SUV. Very disapointing. Nissan, there are other products on the market, so please move on!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan*

If I was not so busy at work and in my life ... I would have time to respond to Nissan.... I have a list that is almost finished that I am sending to person responsible at Nissan Canada for teh X-Trail as well the head of Parts and Accessories I am in touch with the both of them.. have their eMail addresses and phone numbers.

They have responded and talked with me on several occasions, at least they are listening...and they want the list. Let's wait and see what happens and give them the chance to respond.

Stephen


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

*Finally bought One*

Hi Everyone,

I finally bought an X-trail. It is a SE 5spd in red. I picked it up last friday and drove down to Sugarloaf USA to go skiing. Really enjoyed the vehicle, power was not as much as my 03 Maxima but that was expected. Gas mileage was good except at high speeds. Never drove to far at very high speeds, just wanted to see the difference in fuel.

I was thumbing through the owners manual last night and read the description on folding the back seats. Why does is say to remove the rear cup holder from the center console? How is this done? My pathfinder's owner manual never said to do this. Also, the head rests are stored in the rear lock plate except for the center headrest. Any suggestions where to store the center head rest? I figured under the front seats.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Congrats for the bought, I also have a red one, but mine is a different trim, due to different market, (not saying better, just different, mine is just FWD).

Power of a QR25 can't be compared to a Maxima's V6, but you can get a Nismo Header, that will improve power a lot & you keep waranty. :thumbup: 

Gas mileage, is not the best at the beggining, later it will be better.

Now talking about the rear cup holder, I've no idea, mine have the larger central console (can't remember the name) so, there's nothing at the owners manual about it.


----------



## ATC (Nov 25, 2004)

*WINTER TIRES*

Just picked up my new silver Xtrail SE, very nice... But now I need winter tires, any suggestions? I have read through the posts, and there was some discussion about people looking for winter tires, and a few discussed. Has anybody actually bought any and tried them out??? 

I have looked on the net for tires of the right size, and they all seem to be car tires, the SUV tires all seem to be a bigger size. I used to have an Xterra SE Supercharged, and with Artic Alpine winter tires, which were terrible, I sometimes felt like I was "floating" on the snow.

If anybody has bought winter tires, and has tried them out, it would be great to get some good advice, as I'd like to buy some in the next 10 days or so.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi Welcome from Mexico, It's great looking that the X-T comunity is growing.

I can't help U with Winter tires, 'cause there's no snow here, I guess SCHESBH (Stephen) & somebody else had already installed Winter tires, let's wait for them to answer their experiences.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Winter Tires*

Welcome and congrats on the New X-Trail you will love it... Mnay of us have purchased Snow tires... there are many posts to read... After I purchased my X-Trail in August I also purchased winter tires at the same time. I looked around and you are correct when you say that they are passenger tires.. but when you actually get them there is no P next to the size (P215-xxx-xx).. If they were Light Truck tires it would indicate LT next to the number... why they have no lettering who knows...

After doing research and wanting Blizzaks that are so much talked about I read on the internet more people complaining about them then good qualities... I personally do not like Michelin or Pirrelli's.. which on previous cars wore quickly...so I went back to my trustworthy standard GoodYear. I changed my stock tires that came with the X-Trail to Goodyears as well and do not regret it.

My all seasons (Spring/Summer/Fall) I have on my Mags the GoodYear TripleTred Assurance tires, and for Winter on rims are my GoodYear UltraGrip Ice.

My boss/friend who also fell in love with the X-Trail and just recently bought one, (He has one of the four GM FireHawk Special Edition 1999 Cars and a 1931 Dodge Eight Hotrod that he built himself) also purchased the GoodYear UltraGrip Ice for his X-Trail.

Am I pleased with them, well give me snow and ice and I will tell you!! So far they are fine... don't handle like my TripleTreds..but they stick to the ground...

At the moment it is a personal decision... you will get many opinions... I would suggest do a one night search on the Internet, read all the forums, Nissan, Toyota, Honda... etc... and read what others consumers like ourselves wrote ... and do a comparison.. use search term like Honda CRV Winter tires... so that you can have a comparable view.

Everyone is different, everyone does not drive the same and Conditions vary from area to area... so if someone in California purchases winter tires because the go to the mountains to Ski every weekend... is not the same as someone in Halifax who gets the worst snow conditions (at least has in the past several years) and lives driving through it.

So did I confuse you... LOL... hey I sent X-Trail Winter Mats to Mexico... for Manuel.... I am still waiting to see if he needs Winter Tires! hehehehe 

Stephen



ATC said:


> Just picked up my new silver Xtrail SE, very nice... But now I need winter tires, any suggestions? I have read through the posts, and there was some discussion about people looking for winter tires, and a few discussed. Has anybody actually bought any and tried them out???
> 
> I have looked on the net for tires of the right size, and they all seem to be car tires, the SUV tires all seem to be a bigger size. I used to have an Xterra SE Supercharged, and with Artic Alpine winter tires, which were terrible, I sometimes felt like I was "floating" on the snow.
> 
> If anybody has bought winter tires, and has tried them out, it would be great to get some good advice, as I'd like to buy some in the next 10 days or so.


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

*Minor things you would like to have changed??*

Hey guys,

I was wondering what everyone thought would like to see changed. (minor)

Here are mine.

1. Of course the blinking temperature
2. A more apparent light to show when you are low on fuel, or a sound. That little orange light that appears is not that noticeable - especially when driving during the day
3. Location of side mirror adjustments
4. Trunk cargo floor is really slippery - maybe by adding a coat of something more "rubbermaid"ish would help?

Let me know yours. and if anyone has had same problems


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

*Snow Tires*



ATC said:


> Just picked up my new silver Xtrail SE, very nice... But now I need winter tires, any suggestions? I have read through the posts, and there was some discussion about people looking for winter tires, and a few discussed. Has anybody actually bought any and tried them out???
> 
> I have looked on the net for tires of the right size, and they all seem to be car tires, the SUV tires all seem to be a bigger size. I used to have an Xterra SE Supercharged, and with Artic Alpine winter tires, which were terrible, I sometimes felt like I was "floating" on the snow.
> 
> If anybody has bought winter tires, and has tried them out, it would be great to get some good advice, as I'd like to buy some in the next 10 days or so.



Hi ATC,

Welcome to the forum.

I bought a set of Nordic IceTracs along with steel rims from Canadian Tire. It snowed heavily in Ottawa today, so it was my first experience with the X-Trail and the new snow tires. The snow was wet and heavy and quite slippery underneath and I have to admit, the X felt very stable throughout my short drive to work. I took an unplowed backroad, so it was a good test, especially when I had to pull over to the left lane and pass a slow moving car in front of me. It held its line very well and I felt very confident making the pass. 

Although its been only one day driving in snow, I would recommend these tires. They are also much cheaper in price than the name brand ones. I've had Blizzaks previously on a Pathfinder and found them very slippery with poor grip.


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

*Pet Peeves*



Thinspirits said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering what everyone thought would like to see changed. (minor)
> 
> ...



I have a few pet peeves I would like to add:

1. Improve the above dash cupholders. They are not adjustable and the lid prevents a medium cup of Tim Horton's coffee from fitting properly  . I've actually solved this by placing a roll of clear hockey tape inside the cup holder to raise the height so the cup does not rest on the lid. I remove it for other types of bottles and drinks.

2. Fix the gap in the front seats between the seat cushion and the back rest. When ever I place an envelope or any piece of paper on it, it invarable slips between the crack into the back seat floor.

3. Move the hand brake over to one side, instead of right down the middle to accommodate another place for a cup holder or better use of the storage space below it.

4. Tint the rear window to complete the look of the back windows.

5. Illuminate the power window switches on the driver's side. 

6. Add an LED on the dash to indicate when the seat warmer switch is on.

7. Provide another cigarette lighter outlet somewhere in the middle of the dash board. Its not always convenient to have a cord dangling from the above driver compartment.

That's all for now.

Perhaps we should start a Pet Peeve thread on the X-Trail so Nissan can monitor it.


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

Oreo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I finally bought an X-trail. It is a SE 5spd in red. I picked it up last friday and drove down to Sugarloaf USA to go skiing. Really enjoyed the vehicle, power was not as much as my 03 Maxima but that was expected. Gas mileage was good except at high speeds. Never drove to far at very high speeds, just wanted to see the difference in fuel.
> 
> ...



The center headrest fits nicely in the gap between the folded seat cushion. I place the other headrest in the cavity left where the seat cushion was.

Re: Why does is say to remove the rear cup holder from the center console? 

I think they mean to retract the rear seat cup holders before folding down the rear seat cushions so as not to damage it.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> "...hey I sent X-Trail Winter Mats to Mexico... for Manuel.... I am still waiting to see if he needs Winter Tires! hehehehe..."


What's snow???









It never snow here,




























I haven't seing neither the blinking termometer.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

I've just tried the AWD of the X-Trail today. There was a lot of slush on the road this morning, wet snow and ice. First, when starting from a stop, there is no wheelspin, thanks to the Auto Mode that split torque 50-50 in this case. On a plain road, if there is a wheelspin, the transfer of torque is seemless. On a slippery hill, it was right too! The only negative point is when the rear end of the car is sliding, in this case the reacting AWD do nothing for you. For those having the VDC on the up-level LE, that sould be ok by the way. And thanks to these fantastic Nokian Hakapelliita 2 :thumbup: !


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've never heard about Nokian tyres, they look awesome, snow or summer ones.

I wish they were sold here (O/C just summer ones), Depending on the price I'll get them for some of my cars. :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Winter arrived....*

Well the snow, slush and water arrived in Montreal... I switched to Auto and I do have the VCD option... well with the GoodYear Ultra Grip Ice tires it felt like I was driving in Summer.

On my way home I picked up my son to go pick up his brother with me from DayCare and my son said to me (he is 14) why does the X-Trail handle the same in thsi weather as it does in Summer?... he even noticed the difference.

So far... I am still happy... BUT and I stress BUT.... we will all have real answers when we get our first real snow storm!!!.. and for the first time I can honestly state I want one to test my X-Trail! LOL

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> On my way home I picked up my son to go pick up his brother with me from DayCare and *my son said to me (he is 14) why does the X-Trail handle the same in thsi weather as it does in Summer?*... he even noticed the difference.


That smell like a *Car-Fan's Son* & remembers me somebody many years ago.

Next X-T's owner??? :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Signal Mirror update*

Well here is an eMail I received from Japan from my relative who is the OEM for a large corporation and has connections that he used...

"Dear Mr. Klein,
 
Good afternoon. I hope this mail finds you well.
 
I have re-confirmed with the deparment connerned. Please accept my aplologies again as they misunderstood  X-Trail and  Xterra. Since we do not have line up in US market, the X-trails sold in Canada should bemanufacture in Japan.
 
I have also confirmed the parts No. B6165--9H000 and learnt that this part will be introduce in Japanese market in few week time. They do not have this in the market for the time being.
 
It is my pleasure serving you always.
 
Kindest regards,

(Name removed)
Global Fleet Group, Fleet Marketing Dept., Fleet Business Division
Nissan Motor Co., Ltd."

So we will be able to get these via Japan since Canada does not want to bring them in.

As soon as they have the prices, I will let you know.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Inbelievable*

I just received a parcel from Japan that I have been drooling over... it contains the new 2005 X-Trail Brochure of the new models...in an 8.5" x11 40 page bochure.... but wait... I also received with it .... the same size 22 page X-Trail Optional Parts Catalog with enough stuff to make a grown man cry.. Manuael already is!!!

There is stuff in their that we would all want... to much to mention... BUT I am going to scan the whole brochure...and make a PDF of it tomorrow I hope and place it online for all of you... It is amazing... but the best is the new X-Trail with the NEO VVL SR20VET Intercooler Turbo Engine with 280HP!!!!

Ok.. I have said enough... stay tuned.. Manuel and I are in depression!!! LOL

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It was disturbing, perturbating, I'm packing my things for moving to Japan :thumbup: 

Anyway, Let's wait for those scanned pages.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

*RPMs in a 5 spd*

I few posts ago someone had noted their was a slight delay in the rpms when they went to shift. I found mine doing this as well, so I investigated and found there is a solenoid keeping the rpms where they are for a brief moment. The purpose for this is to allow people not very good at driving a manual transmission to have smoother shifting. Find this a little annoying since it was causing me not to shift smoothly. I am slowly adapting to this rpm delay.

Also, I remember reading an earlier post discussing the tires that came on the X-Trail. I thought the earlier releases came with the bridgestones and all the recently released X's came with the Dunlop. When I received mine last week with only 11km on the odometer I was surprised to see the bridgestone. I am debating about putting on my winter tires, as the treads on these tires are pretty aggresive.

Before I forget, I got a Thule fit kit to work. I already had a 430 foot pack and bought a TK6. The TK6 comes with a small rail that you bolt on first. Except the bolts holes are 3.5 inches center to center and the X-Trail mount is 2 1/8 inches center to center. My dealer drilled the holes in the short rail and bolted them on for me. So the attachment fit on exactly like my TK1 did on both my Pathfinders. If you can not find a TK6, the TK8 and TK9 both come with short rail adapters as well. I beleive all the TK packages cost the same, around the $65 range.

Can anyone tell me where they got their window deflectors? I always get them on my vehicles and have not found any, although I didn't look very hard this week.

Greg


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Window deflectors*

HI Greg,

I got my window deflectors dirrect from Nissan, I have recenely seen some for sale on eBay as well.


Stephen



Oreo said:


> I few posts ago someone had noted their was a slight delay in the rpms when they went to shift. I found mine doing this as well, so I investigated and found there is a solenoid keeping the rpms where they are for a brief moment. The purpose for this is to allow people not very good at driving a manual transmission to have smoother shifting. Find this a little annoying since it was causing me not to shift smoothly. I am slowly adapting to this rpm delay.
> 
> Also, I remember reading an earlier post discussing the tires that came on the X-Trail. I thought the earlier releases came with the bridgestones and all the recently released X's came with the Dunlop. When I received mine last week with only 11km on the odometer I was surprised to see the bridgestone. I am debating about putting on my winter tires, as the treads on these tires are pretty aggresive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Very Well put, All I agree with and plus the center handrest has to be risen.



alsterac said:


> I have a few pet peeves I would like to add:
> 
> 1. Improve the above dash cupholders. They are not adjustable and the lid prevents a medium cup of Tim Horton's coffee from fitting properly  . I've actually solved this by placing a roll of clear hockey tape inside the cup holder to raise the height so the cup does not rest on the lid. I remove it for other types of bottles and drinks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

Oreo said:


> I few posts ago someone had noted their was a slight delay in the rpms when they went to shift. I found mine doing this as well, so I investigated and found there is a solenoid keeping the rpms where they are for a brief moment. The purpose for this is to allow people not very good at driving a manual transmission to have smoother shifting. Find this a little annoying since it was causing me not to shift smoothly. I am slowly adapting to this rpm delay.
> 
> Also, I remember reading an earlier post discussing the tires that came on the X-Trail. I thought the earlier releases came with the bridgestones and all the recently released X's came with the Dunlop. When I received mine last week with only 11km on the odometer I was surprised to see the bridgestone. I am debating about putting on my winter tires, as the treads on these tires are pretty aggresive.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Let me know if you attempt to disbale this solenoid. I'd be interested to try it myself. I'm still not getting used to this throttle delay.

I was rear-ended two weeks ago..... not even 1000K on the vehicle, not 3 weeks old....It's been depressing. An off-duty cop hit me, he said he was having a coughing/hacking fit and didn't notice me untill it was too late.
Anyway his 98 civic was totalled. I was also pushed into the vehicle in front of me which had a ball hitch which dmamaged both my condenser and rad. The impact knocked the exhaust system clean off to the header at the front.
$5200 to fix, front/rear bumpers, structural stuff, exhaust sustem, rads and odds and ends. Considering the impact and the shape of the car that hit me I'd say the X-trail fared pretty well... I'm stressing the dealer to carefully check the unibody for allignment, they say all is good...
First snow came and I had a crappy rental minivan...I can't wait to drive the X in the snow...
I thought it would take forever to get parts since this vehicle is new and only in CA but it only took 3 days for parts to ship.. I should have my baby back by the week's end.

Stephen,

I'm really looking forward to the parts PDF... You da man!

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Martin,

Sorry to hear about your accident. Hopefully everything works out with the repairs. My 03 Maxima got hit 3 months after I bought it, so I had to get a new fender and HID on the drivers side. Then 3 months after that, a mechanic at the dealership dented in my roof (I had my bikes on my Thule rack). I offered to take my bikes off, but they said it would be alright. My bike didn't suffer any damaged, I was worried since it was carbon fiber, thanks to full suspension on my mtn bike. I never could get the dents out of my mind. Even though it was still a new car, it didn't feel like it.

If I find a way to disable the solenoid I will let everyone know.

Greg


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

*Gas Mileage*

I installed my winter tires yesterday and have not seen any great difference in gas mileage. I drove about 300km and the fuel gauge is showing half a tank. I will calculate the actual mileage once I fill up. I am not surprised considering the aggressive tread on the Bridgestones that came with the vehicle.

Greg


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Manualga

You mentioned, "Power of a QR25 can't be compared to a Maxima's V6, but you can get a Nismo Header, that will improve power a lot & you keep waranty."

Was wondering if you meant the cold air intake or the exhaust header? Where would the best place to purchase such and item?

Greg


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Oreo said:


> Manualga
> 
> You mentioned, "Power of a QR25 can't be compared to a Maxima's V6, but you can get a Nismo Header, that will improve power a lot & you keep waranty."
> 
> ...


Exhaust, I don't think X-T's purpose & use can match CAI's, but I guess header will work great in our SUV's.

There are many choices/ places to get, but there's a place in Canada that sell these, let me look for it, I'll post it later.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

At USA:

Courtesy Nissan 

Performance Nissan Parts

ACP

*At CANADA*

Enjoy He He


But it's a must to check if the one for Spec V works for our X-T's so I think the last link is the best.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*WOW*

Hi,

Well yesterday we all cursed in Montreal.... freezing rain...ok.. I left at 4:00pm switched to from 2wd to Auto and off I went... I love these Goodyear UltraGrip Ice tires!!! It felt like I was in summer. My only complaint... and it's because I never had any is the ABS Brake pedal chatter.... it's something to get used to...otherwise the slip light (VDC) came on several times while driving but I had control and I loved it!!! Thank you Nissan!!!


Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well yesterday we all cursed in Montreal.... freezing rain...ok.. I left at 4:00pm switched to from 2wd to Auto and off I went... I love these Goodyear UltraGrip Ice tires!!! It felt like I was in summer. My only complaint... and it's because I never had any is the *ABS Brake pedal chatter*.... it's something to get used to...otherwise the slip light (VDC) came on several times while driving but I had control and I loved it!!! Thank you Nissan!!!
> 
> ...


*The famous: "FOOT MASSAGE TIME"* :thumbup:

It's great hearing our Beloved XT's are behaving great at XTreme Weather.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wow Manuel, Your X-Trail looks a lot better than mine. :thumbup: 

and I see you also have a beige interior


















Here's mine


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Stephen, any updates on that long awaited pdf file you were telling us about? I can hardly wait to see it mate


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*PDF*

I brought it in to work.. scanned it on my 250K Xerox scanner/printer and it looked terrible... it's a high quality machine and it picked up everything from the brochure that it looked bad. I will scan it at home on my cheap Epson and then make it available...it's coming..

Stephen

P.S. You really do not want to see this.. i hate seeing adults cry!! LOl look at Manuel... I just told him some of them and he wants to move to Japan!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Steve,

I visitied the Japanese embassy here myself as well for a migration visa to Japan 

I figured, if am gonna buy all of these accessories, my wife will kick me out for sure, so I might as well move to Japan 

Thanks for the update.



SCHESBH said:


> I brought it in to work.. scanned it on my 250K Xerox scanner/printer and it looked terrible... it's a high quality machine and it picked up everything from the brochure that it looked bad. I will scan it at home on my cheap Epson and then make it available...it's coming..
> 
> Stephen
> 
> P.S. You really do not want to see this.. i hate seeing adults cry!! LOl look at Manuel... I just told him some of them and he wants to move to Japan!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

An announcement for all Xtrailers in the world:

"Instead of crying......Let's invade Japan" HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

Any one know how much the running board bars cost? I'm assuming I could go to the dealer but they would be more expensive.

Anyone have pictures with them installed.

Thanks.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Not a good day.*

Well I am off to the dealer on Monday to find the cost to replace the Dent Resistant Front passenger Fender... It might be dent resistant but not shatter proof in cold weather!

Ya... one lesson to all of you in weather like Montreal, clean off all of you windows and blind spots.... I did something stupid and now I have to pay for it!.. le's just say I hate parking lots!!!!

Stephen

P.S. I will let you know the price when I find out...

sigh


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your accident Stephen. The main thing you're OK and the exy can always be fixed.

I had my "stupid" accident whereby I reversed into a pole without seeing it, 3 days after buying my brand new exy  now that was a depressing period for me.

I hope all with be OK with your ride.



SCHESBH said:


> Well I am off to the dealer on Monday to find the cost to replace the Dent Resistant Front passenger Fender... It might be dent resistant but not shatter proof in cold weather!
> 
> Ya... one lesson to all of you in weather like Montreal, clean off all of you windows and blind spots.... I did something stupid and now I have to pay for it!.. le's just say I hate parking lots!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Depression*

As soon as it happened I was upset with my self for not clearing an area of snow on the X-Trail that blocked my vision.. You are right.. no one was hurt except my feelings!!! LOL... I cam home and called my friend who owns teh dealership...he knew That I was upset.. but he also knew that he owed me a favour for a PhotoShoot I did for his other company that I did not charge for...

He calmed my nerves down.. and told me to bring it in the morning to his dealership, and tell them to call him on his cell. he is giving me all the parts (New Fender) at cost... and will arrange everything to be done properly....now it's my turn to owe him!!... Freinds never question freinds... we help each other out no matter what!

I still will not sleep tonight!!! LOL

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your accident Stephen. The main thing you're OK and the exy can always be fixed.
> 
> I had my "stupid" accident whereby I reversed into a pole without seeing it, 3 days after buying my brand new exy  now that was a depressing period for me.
> 
> I hope all with be OK with your ride.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I suggest you spend the night at the dealership, right next to your exy, so you know it'll be fixed the next day and avoid any bad dreams  cheer-up Steve, it could have been much worse. At least you have a GOOD friend that can help you with this problem without you getting ripped-off, like most of us do


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*LOL*

That made my night!!! Now I can sleep.... ROTFL..... Yes it could have been much worse... but it was a bad weekend over all... one that I want to forget... you know when we have bad days... well I had a bad weekend... one thing after another... hopefully this week will be better.

As for getting ripped off... one day many years ago I had a problem with my Altima... and I will be honest about this... I though my Dealer (Friend) was ripping me off...so I went to another dealer... which I mentioned in another thread in the forum... well I learned a quick lesson that I was not. I told him that story and why I will always recommend his dealership and why many are extremely pleased with their service, honesty and commitment to the customer.

I have been there many times with GM vehicles that my Father owned... and why I will never purchase GM again.

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> I suggest you spend the night at the dealership, right next to your exy, so you know it'll be fixed the next day and avoid any bad dreams  cheer-up Steve, it could have been much worse. At least you have a GOOD friend that can help you with this problem without you getting ripped-off, like most of us do


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Terrible Hear about an Xty involved in an accident, damn.

Jalal, I don't think Stephen could stay outside of the dealership... He will fully froze 

Stephen wish everything goes great (& fast) with the bumper replacement.

If you need anything from Mexico, let me know what do you need.

Tomorrow I'll go to McAllen, TX, If you need something badly I can return to dealership at Mexican Side to try getting something you need. Let me know asap.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Fender..*

Fender....the dent resistant ones.. not shatter proof though!!!




manuelga said:


> Terrible Hear about an Xty involved in an accident, damn.
> 
> Jalal, I don't think Stephen could stay outside of the dealership... He will fully froze
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I need PICS, just to look how good a repair could be done :thumbup: 

Take it easy man, considering fender cover will be detached, install the reverse signal, for any bad situation, there's always an opportunity.

^^^^^^Well not Xactly but that's the idea HEHEHEH


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Of course not outside, I meant inside right next to the guys who're going to fix it the next day  make sure you cover yourself and the exy with one big blanket  sorry Stephen, just trying to cheer you-up mate. All will be OK believe me and once it's fixed, you'll just forget it ever happened. Let me know if I can be of any help as well.



manuelga said:


> Jalal, I don't think Stephen could stay outside of the dealership... He will fully froze


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Sorry to hear what happened*

Sorry to hear what happened, but look at it this way Stephen!

There is always a purpose for anything happens to us, it may have been a bad day or a week for you, but it also may have been prevented you from something happening even worse. Therefore we should always think that the reason is given by God for preventing us from something worse happening. and always should thank for that!

Accidents always happen and thank God it wasn't a bad one.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thank you*

What great words and I thank you for them, it is greatly appreciated. I came back from the dealer this morning... and of course Montreal roads are terrible.... I am glad I had winter tires and AWD!

Well the pricing is not bad....The Fender for everyones information is $235.00 yes the "Flexible Front Fenders"... they should put a sticker on it that reads... 'Not useable in Winter" and they had plenty of stock in Montreal!!!! I wonder why!! hmmm....

So it will cost me for painting and installation.... I can't complain... well my sons and wife got their Holiday Gifts.... so did I... a fender!!! LOL


Stephen



Hagtex said:


> Sorry to hear what happened, but look at it this way Stephen!
> 
> There is always a purpose for anything happens to us, it may have been a bad day or a week for you, but it also may have been prevented you from something happening even worse. Therefore we should always think that the reason is given by God for preventing us from something worse happening. and always should thank for that!
> 
> Accidents always happen and thank God it wasn't a bad one.


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> What great words and I thank you for them, it is greatly appreciated. I came back from the dealer this morning... and of course Montreal roads are terrible.... I am glad I had winter tires and AWD!
> 
> Well the pricing is not bad....The Fender for everyones information is $235.00 yes the "Flexible Front Fenders"... they should put a sticker on it that reads... 'Not useable in Winter" and they had plenty of stock in Montreal!!!! I wonder why!! hmmm....
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your accident Stephen.

I feel for ya, I'm still waiting to get my X-trail back from the dealer. They were still waiting for the condenser and front bumper. I've been without my new vehicle for almost three weeks now. So don't feel bad, it could have been worst.

That's the downside with polymer panels they're not too resilient in the cold.

All this snow and I've been stuck driving my Honda Civic....


Martin


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Front Panels*

I am just curious why if this vehicle was designed for Canada is this Panel so fragile and why do they have many in stock? Do they know something that we are not being told? It should not shatter...what happens if I car door opens into it in winter? or a car bumper hits it....only time will tell.

Anyways... it happened... it will be repaired this week... life goes on... the sad part is that this Holiday Gift... I will have to play with it outside! LOL



Stephen




Starbucky said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident Stephen.
> 
> I feel for ya, I'm still waiting to get my X-trail back from the dealer. They were still waiting for the condenser and front bumper. I've been without my new vehicle for almost three weeks now. So don't feel bad, it could have been worst.
> 
> ...


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I am just curious why if this vehicle was designed for Canada is this Panel so fragile and why do they have many in stock?
> 
> That sure would be a kick in the teeth if Nissan knows there's a problem and never made it public....yes you would wonder why they have so many in stock......
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Well I can't complain*

I received the call from Rene (Service Manager) Metro Nissan, my X-Trail is ready.. all that was damaged was the "Fender" which was replaced with a new fender an painted. I will be picking it up tomorrow. I will let you know tomorrow (Thursday) how it looks!!!

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Follow up*

Well I got it this morning....and was extremely happy!!! My baby is back.. I hated the Sentra that they gave me!!! Their work is great. It look brand new again and I am very pleased with it.

Stephen




SCHESBH said:


> I received the call from Rene (Service Manager) Metro Nissan, my X-Trail is ready.. all that was damaged was the "Fender" which was replaced with a new fender an painted. I will be picking it up tomorrow. I will let you know tomorrow (Thursday) how it looks!!!
> 
> Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Stephen, I'm happy for you mate  As I and the others said earlier, it was a bad dream, which you should just forget about 

Now back to business mate, what's happening to that .pdf file? I will fly all the way to Canada to copy it if I have to 



SCHESBH said:


> Well I got it this morning....and was extremely happy!!! My baby is back.. I hated the Sentra that they gave me!!! Their work is great. It look brand new again and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*X-Trail X-Tra Seating is now available*

Hi Guys,

Well, we finally got some creativity going in Australia in terms of after-market additions to the X-Trail and this one is the 1st to hit the markets here.

It's a set of a 3rd row child folding seats that can be fitted to the back of the xtrails (legally).

It has been tested and it's fully safety compliant.

I'm happy to see this product, as I always wanted to have an extra seat at the back if another adult was joining my 2 kids at the back seat. I found that by having a baby capsule and a child seat leaves practically very little room for an adult at the back and they all get squashed, so longer trips become a bit of pain in the butt (exactly that) 

Anyway, here is a preview of the extra seating arrangement:

The brochure can be found HERE


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Very cool idea, seems to be based on simply attaching to the pre-existing baby carrier anchors in the from and additional anchors installed behind the seat. I do question, though, if this would be approved by our Ministry of Transportation.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Lukasz,

Why wouldn't it be approved if it passes the safety tests? Unless the ministry of transportation there have different safety standards to that of Australia (iI'm not sure)



Lukasz said:


> Very cool idea, seems to be based on simply attaching to the pre-existing baby carrier anchors in the from and additional anchors installed behind the seat. I do question, though, if this would be approved by our Ministry of Transportation.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Lukasz,
> 
> Why wouldn't it be approved if it passes the safety tests? Unless the ministry of transportation there have different safety standards to that of Australia (iI'm not sure)


I'm basing this on the fact that things such as car seats MUST be approved by the government according to the Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Standards. Seeing that car seats must be approved, I'm assuming something such as a removable seat must meet such specifications as well. As for the specifications being the same, they might be similar, but i'm sure there will be a few significant differences. 
Being curious...I was looking for the standards, and actually came up with a link with information about vehichle safety standards. Everyone might already know about this link (i don't know) but anyways....here it is: 
http://www.tc.gc.ca/acts-regulations/GENERAL/M/mvsa/regulations/mvsrg/toc_mvsrg.htm


-Lukasz


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, you're correct Lukasz, the seats must meet your conutry's safety standards.

In fact I just remembered Stephen mentioning earlier that for example it seems that side mirrors with indicator lights have not been approved for the X-Trail in Canada for some reason or another. In Australia it's an allowed accessory.

Another example of the differences in safety regulations is fog lights (front and rear) in Australia it seems that not all cars are allowed to have the rear fog light, hence the x-trail has been imported without it. I broke this particular regulation though, just couldn't pass on the rear fog light 

So, yes, there are differences in safety regulations/standards between one country and another.



Lukasz said:


> I'm basing this on the fact that things such as car seats MUST be approved by the government according to the Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Standards. Seeing that car seats must be approved, I'm assuming something such as a removable seat must meet such specifications as well. As for the specifications being the same, they might be similar, but i'm sure there will be a few significant differences.
> Being curious...I was looking for the standards, and actually came up with a link with information about vehichle safety standards. Everyone might already know about this link (i don't know) but anyways....here it is:
> http://www.tc.gc.ca/acts-regulations/GENERAL/M/mvsa/regulations/mvsrg/toc_mvsrg.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Yes, you're correct Lukasz, the seats must meet your conutry's safety standards.
> 
> In fact I just remembered Stephen mentioning earlier that for example it seems that side mirrors with indicator lights have not been approved for the X-Trail in Canada for some reason or another. In Australia it's an allowed accessory.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought that might be a problem. But still a good idea.
Anywyas, you mentioned the fog light mod-I saw it on the other forum you write in, and like it. 
I was hoping to find out if its legal here in Canada, and might do a similar alteration, maybe add it as a reverse light.
Just a question though, you mentioned that the wiring is in the bumper for the fog light, is it already stretched all the way to the fuse box or engine compartment?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rear Fog Light*

If you want the ture rear fog light option you need to have the proper wiring and special turn signal fog light switch.

BUT.. as Mark (Valboo) who has been absent from the forums... who by the way now swears by Damplifier (Sekond Skin Audio)... he dis his X-Trail also...

anyways to continue.. he found out that we can order the light and it is easy to install the way I suggested. You must purchase the light as we did..via the dealer...and a rear taillight wiring harness and a signal bulb... having the light as a fog light which it comes witha 21 watt bulb is to bright!!! BUT Marc wired it into the brake stop light wiring and replaced teh bulb with a 5/21w rear taillight bulb.. now we have a running and stop light in this area...it looks and works great!!!

As for the side mirror lights.... the Department of Motor vehicles... or Transport Canada does make regulations BUT the excuse I received from Nissan was that it was not approved for Canada... which the dealer laughed and said interesting since every Infiniti vehicle has it as an option!!! In any case... I am ordering mine from Japan from Nissan since Nissan Canada will not sell it... but my dealer will do the installation...

Many people, like my boss build their won custom cars... and they get both insurance and licenses for them.. so give me a break about Transport Canada.. this is not a saftey issue as I can see with the seats.. I really do not see Transport Canada allowing them to be installed.. our rules regarding child saftey seats are the strongest in the world.. I like the idea of the seats but honestly... I would not place my child or anyone in them...


Stephen





Lukasz said:


> Yeah, I thought that might be a problem. But still a good idea.
> Anywyas, you mentioned the fog light mod-I saw it on the other forum you write in, and like it.
> I was hoping to find out if its legal here in Canada, and might do a similar alteration, maybe add it as a reverse light.
> Just a question though, you mentioned that the wiring is in the bumper for the fog light, is it already stretched all the way to the fuse box or engine compartment?


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> If you want the ture rear fog light option you need to have the proper wiring and special turn signal fog light switch.
> 
> BUT.. as Mark (Valboo) who has been absent from the forums... who by the way now swears by Damplifier (Sekond Skin Audio)... he dis his X-Trail also...
> 
> ...


 Just wondering, why do you say that I would need the "special" turn signal fog light switch? Can't i just install a seperate switch for that beside the mirror controls? or is it that the wiring is already part of the harness that goes to the turn signal switch (in which case...i can always splice the wire).
As for the wiring harness that you mentioned, is this the same harness that would be used for the trailer wiring?

Lukasz


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Extra Seats*

Hi Stephen, am sure Australian child safety standards is not any less than the Canadian one and if it has passed the safety standards in Australia, I can't see why it wouldn't in Canada?

You said that you would not place a child in these seats. May I ask why?

If you think that the child is going to be too close to the end of the car at the time of impact, then maybe yes, you have a point there, but it's no different to any other set-up in any hatchback car, it's actually safer, because it's higher than the hatchback.

Anyway, these seats are designed for occasional use only and not for all time seating arrangements. I would have bought a people mover if I wanted to do that 



SCHESBH said:


> I really do not see Transport Canada allowing them to be installed.. our rules regarding child saftey seats are the strongest in the world.. I like the idea of the seats but honestly... I would not place my child or anyone in them...
> Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rear Fog Light*

The wiring is not installed on our vehicles in Canada. It is elsewhere..Where the turnsignal fog light switch is standard. Yes you can install a sperate switch... but the light is red and to bright to keep on all the time. When Marc (Valboo) was going to install his, he noticed that it was way to bright and I suggested that he attach it to the existing wiring in the bumber area that is connected to the rear running and brake lights. He connected it this way 5 watts when on and 21 watts when stopped... and it looks great! When I received mine. He wired it the same way on my X-Trail as well after he hooked it up to show me that it is to bright as a red fog lamp only 21 watts when on.

It makes a big difference and also works as another safety light now for the back area.

As for the wiring for the harness.. I am not sure... I have to check my ESM for that .. something I never checked.

It is really up to you but I am sure it is illegal as a fog light in Canada and why we do not have it as an option...BUT I am sure that Nissan never thought of it as another running brake light!.. 

Stephen




Lukasz said:


> Just wondering, why do you say that I would need the "special" turn signal fog light switch? Can't i just install a seperate switch for that beside the mirror controls? or is it that the wiring is already part of the harness that goes to the turn signal switch (in which case...i can always splice the wire).
> As for the wiring harness that you mentioned, is this the same harness that would be used for the trailer wiring?
> 
> Lukasz


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Lukasz,

As Stephen mentioned earlier, it seems that the Canadian xtrail does not include the wiring in the rear fog light spot in the bumber.

When I removed the plastic cover from my bumper, I found the wiring already there including the socket, so all I had to do was order the rear fog light (my brother sent it to me from Europe) and plug it ino the socket provided.

BUT, I still had to take it to the electrician to wire it at the fuse box (in the engine comprtment) so I asked him to connect it to the front fog light control switch, so now evertyime I use the front fogs, the rear one comes on.

I use it mostly when doing off road drving in dusty areas, so it's purpose for me has changed from being a "fog" light to being a "dust" light instead.

And yes, it's very bright, as you can tell from the pics I posted on my web site.

I actually didn't want to use it as yet another brake light, because I have already added 2 more brake/parker lights at the top of the existing light assembly and it looks much better than being an empty dark space with no lights (I don't know why nissan chose not to illuminate the whole of the light assembly at the back).



Lukasz said:


> Yeah, I thought that might be a problem. But still a good idea.
> Anywyas, you mentioned the fog light mod-I saw it on the other forum you write in, and like it.
> I was hoping to find out if its legal here in Canada, and might do a similar alteration, maybe add it as a reverse light.
> Just a question though, you mentioned that the wiring is in the bumper for the fog light, is it already stretched all the way to the fuse box or engine compartment?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Child / Passenger Safety*

Canadian Standards have been well regarded for their high standards. As for the seats... Rear End collisions are why I would never have anyone in a thrid row seat... a few weeks ago a study that is not being carefully looked at has shown that the rear seats and passengers are at a higher danger that previously thought....the front seats collapse on the passengers in the rear in an accident this was on a major North American Automotive Van...and now all vehicles seat designs are going to be looked at. The only manufacturer with the best safety features is Volvo which has a unique design in how their seats react in an accident. It is scary.

As for rear end... look at all SUV/Van designs... having a third row seat... I have taken apart my back of the X-trail.. and all of the others are the same... their is no safety measures for a rear end collision... we all know how much damage is done on a car.. but there is a trunk area, place a third row seat next to the hatch and your asking for trouble should a passender be sitting their and you are rear ended...it's not a car with a trunk and several feet between them!

As for the Australian seats...I do not in any way think that Australian Department of Transport for Saftey is not good...but I would like to see the tests...and how and who conducted them. These seats.. are held down only by the straps!!!! Rear end the X-Trail at 5km, 10km, 15km or real world 50+km and show me the results with a child (crash test dummie) in the seats.... I am sure they would not survive... prove me wrong but I want the best safety for my passengers and children... when I saw the link to the product you mentioned... I personally would not purchase one..it does not look safe. I want to see real test...but then again it is a thrid row seat.. and I don't like them given the lack of saftey bars, etc in the rear area of SUV's and Vans.

Stephen







aussietrail said:


> Hi Stephen, am sure Australian child safety standards is not any less than the Canadian one and if it has passed the safety standards in Australia, I can't see why it wouldn't in Canada?
> 
> You said that you would not place a child in these seats. May I ask why?
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't think you looked at the pics closely enough.

The seats are attached to the body of the car using "metal" brackets that are going through the plastic floor cover into the metal body of the car.

There is no way it would past the safety check if straps were being used as a permanent attachement of a child seat 

I think you're confusing the seat belts that have been in-built into the seat with the metal brackets in the floor area.

As for the test results, I will see if I can get the company in question to send me these. I would be interested in seeing them as well.

At the end, I think it's a matter of personal preference, as some would like this idea and others wont. I like it, as I think every passenger in every car is under a potenital risk and one would never be able to address all aspects of safety when it comes to seating. We would have been driving a tank if that was the case 



SCHESBH said:


> Canadian Standards have been well regarded for their high standards. As for the seats... Rear End collisions are why I would never have anyone in a thrid row seat... a few weeks ago a study that is not being carefully looked at has shown that the rear seats and passengers are at a higher danger that previously thought....the front seats collapse on the passengers in the rear in an accident this was on a major North American Automotive Van...and now all vehicles seat designs are going to be looked at. The only manufacturer with the best safety features is Volvo which has a unique design in how their seats react in an accident. It is scary.
> 
> As for rear end... look at all SUV/Van designs... having a third row seat... I have taken apart my back of the X-trail.. and all of the others are the same... their is no safety measures for a rear end collision... we all know how much damage is done on a car.. but there is a trunk area, place a third row seat next to the hatch and your asking for trouble should a passender be sitting their and you are rear ended...it's not a car with a trunk and several feet between them!
> 
> ...


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

*Words from the designer of the X-Trail*

Hi all,

I just received this interesting link from Nissan Canada.

It's an explanation of the design features from the designer behind the X-Trail in his own words.

http://www.nissan.ca/en/ms/toisan/index.html


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Alsterac,
Thank you so much for the link. 
I learned things about our xy's that I didn't know, like being able to remove the back seat cushion and flattening the front seats for more cargo space. And I'll have to look again, but it looks like the back head rests when pulled off, even had there own spot to sit, rather than under the seat.Way to cool!!
:cheers:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*-25c with wind chill -34 - Montreal*

Hello from the frozen north!!! Ok... started my car remotely this morning...got into a nice warm X-Trail...inlcuding the seats which I love....and the GoodYear UltraGrip Ice tires stuck to the road..... on my Wifes Altima with the GoodYear Assurance TripleTred tires... she juts called to say that they are fine as well.

So far so good... but I really want one good storm!!! LOL... not really but it would be nice to give it a try.

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Best Wishes*

Well I guess it is that time of year.. I want to wish all of you here in the X-Trail Canadian Message area a wonderful Holiday to you and your families. I would also want to wish everyone a Health, Happy and Safe New Year as well. Drive Carefully!

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Yesterday I returned from McAllen, Texas, I pickup mats that Stephen sended me, (I'll send you an e-mail later), but I want to post my first impressions about the XTy..... We love it after a couple of 12 hours driving days.

Tomorrow I take pics, put what I think about it & so.

By the way, the day I leave here, Renault Scenic (France Maded) was parked outdoor & it was 2°C... & yes the temp is Blinking, unfortunatelly (or fortunatelly, I don't know) Xty didn't register that temp 'cause it was parked inside & temp raises fast.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Merry X-mas and Happy New Year*

Hi Guys,

A very merry xmas and a happy new year to you and your families from the land of "hot" x-mases and sunny new years 

I miss the white xmas and new year "sometimes"


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

*Speakers*

Hi, this is my first time here. I just got an X-Trail (Silver AWD XE 5spd) and the stereo really sucks. Does anyone know how are the speakers configured (if they are 8 ohm or 4 ohm, if they have special connection for tweeters or they are just hooked up parallel to door speakers) ? Also, how do you take off door speaker covers without damaging them ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Mike,

There are some good pics of the door trim removal process to gain access to the speakers here:

http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/grou...er=&.view=t&.done=http://briefcase.yahoo.com/

Speakers specs can be found here (they're 4 ohm ones):Just cut and paste this link into a web browser.

http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/group/australian_x-trail/lst?.dir=/Khiem%27s+X-Trail+(KabalGuy)/Stereo+Install&.src=gr&.order=&.view=t&.done=http%3a//briefcase.yahoo.com/ 

PLease note: This is for the Australian X-Trail set-up, so am not sure if your will have the same speaker specs. I would presume it would.



mike dockal said:


> Hi, this is my first time here. I just got an X-Trail (Silver AWD XE 5spd) and the stereo really sucks. Does anyone know how are the speakers configured (if they are 8 ohm or 4 ohm, if they have special connection for tweeters or they are just hooked up parallel to door speakers) ? Also, how do you take off door speaker covers without damaging them ?
> Thanks a lot


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

*Marketing VDC/Traction Control*

We're planning to replace our '91 Pathfinder next summer, and the X-Trail has been at the top of our preference list. However, I have a major beef about how the X-Trail is marketed. I place high importance on having a traction control system, for crossing ditches at diagonal angles, and for climbing steep rough roads in snow and on ice.

Nissan allows you to specify traction control only on the X-Trail LE. So rather than it being an $800 option on an XE AWD, it's really a $6600 option because you're forced to buy an LE to get it. I don't even like leather seats!

Along comes the Hyundai Tucson, which, for $6000 less than an X-Trail LE, includes a traction control system standard on all models including the GL AWD model. On the downside, this Hyundai has less cargo room, and gets a little worse mileage than the X-Trail. But it comes with a better warranty (5/8 years vs 3/5 !), and has a V-6. Clearance appears to be about the same. The X-Trail has been well accepted in the marketplace, but the Tucson is also reaping awards.

As a consumer, I have regarded Nissan's bundling of All-Mode, and now VDC/traction control with their most expensive models as greedy, while from their point of view it probably was profitable and clever marketing. But now that the consumer has an alternative, it would be dumb of them to continue that practice, or they will lose sales (like mine).


----------



## GoldenCupChamp (Dec 21, 2004)

I just purchased my new sunlit sand x-trail LE and I can't locate my block heater plug! Anyone know where it is located?


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

GoldenCupChamp said:


> I just purchased my new sunlit sand x-trail LE and I can't locate my block heater plug! Anyone know where it is located?



Look at the bottom of the bumper.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Block Heater*

Check near the rad.. there is is a wire for it.




GoldenCupChamp said:


> I just purchased my new sunlit sand x-trail LE and I can't locate my block heater plug! Anyone know where it is located?


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

*Seasons Greetings*

Seasons greetings from B.C.
Just wanted to wish everyone a very happy holiday. Feliz navidad.
Drive safe!


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> Seasons greetings from B.C.
> Just wanted to wish everyone a very happy holiday. Feliz navidad.
> Drive safe!



I will reciprocate by saying Merry Christmas from ON !! Enjoy and all the best to everyone. 

:thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

gingertwist said:


> Seasons greetings from B.C.
> Just wanted to wish everyone a very happy holiday. *Feliz navidad*.
> Drive safe!



Ohhh, Thanks a lot dear fellas, to all of you.

This year has being exciting, many changes, many new friends (of course all of you), I've learned many things, tasted some great things (I got them Stephen), I'm not so good at Christmas, that why I haven't answered.

Have a White Christmas for you guys at Canada, a Hot Christmas at Australia, a Sunnied Navidad at Panamá from the weird weather Christmas (rain Xpected).

Guys, Have Great Parties, stay sleep where you celebrate, so you could drink whatever you want, & at 25th drive safely to your places.

Be fine & see you around.


From Mexico, to you guys (mayority order) at


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

SEASONS GREETINGS TO EVERYONE AND THEIR FAMILIES!

ENJOY THE HOLIDAY SEASON, AND DON'T DRINK & DRIVE PLS!


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! All the Best Wishes to you and your families!


BTW, I'm really surprised by how my 2wd x-trail handles on the ice and snow we just got in the GTA....


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

*washer fluid nozzles*

Hi all!

A Merry X-mas to all......Happy Holidays!

Got my X-trail back from the delaler last week.
The dealer did a great job replacing all the damaged parts.
They actually took parts off another stock vehicle to get me back on the road faster as a couple of parts were back ordered. The total was $6000...

It was a nasty day here in Ottawa but the X-trail handled beautifully.
I do however think I'll invest in some winter tires for next winter should make a big difference on ice.

My windshield washer fluid nozzles have frozen up a couple of times now.
The pressure was not quite up to par as well.

Anyone else experience this?

Maybe it's the factory fluid that has a higher freezing point.
I guess I'll see when I refill with different fluid.

I do wish the nozzles would would spray rather stream the fluid...
Maybe I can tweak them.

Cheers!

Martin


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

*Toronto Snowstorm of 04*

The windshield fluid had frozen on me once or twice before (one time the sprayer on the back froze up completely). But it haven't happened for a while since... not even during the -22c when parked outside.

I just wanted to say my X-Trail LE 4WD handled very well throughout yesterday's winter storm (for those who haven't heard, it's freezing rain/snow/rain/gusty wind, all on the same day). Crawling out of unshoveled snow was no problem. The ground clearance for the X-Trail is near 20cm, so there was no trouble with contact with snow on the ground.

I haven't put on winter tires this season, but plan to do so for next winter.

Anybody have recommendations for snow tires for the Canadian X-Trail?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Winter Tires*

Go back several posts there are quite some threads about different tire options for winter that we all have... it really is going to be a personal decision.




Ooi said:


> The windshield fluid had frozen on me once or twice before (one time the sprayer on the back froze up completely). But it haven't happened for a while since... not even during the -22c when parked outside.
> 
> I just wanted to say my X-Trail LE 4WD handled very well throughout yesterday's winter storm (for those who haven't heard, it's freezing rain/snow/rain/gusty wind, all on the same day). Crawling out of unshoveled snow was no problem. The ground clearance for the X-Trail is near 20cm, so there was no trouble with contact with snow on the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Freezing rain/snow/rain/gusty wind, all on the same day*

First test & Impression after all those weather conditions mentioned above!

X-Trail Handled very well on all kind of conditions and surfaces, though might need snow/ice tires next winter????. Not impressed with the windshield washer fluid nozzles (not powerful enough, also prefer spray too! )

Had a very small touch from behind, no scratches but still left some very small bendings/marks on the rear bumper. I mot going to worry about fixing it at this time, not worthed!

Cheers everyone! Enjoy the last few days of the 2004! & Marry X-Mass!


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Starbucky said:


> My windshield washer fluid nozzles have frozen up a couple of times now.
> Martin


Dodge Spirit/Plymouth Acclaims had a problem with the windshield washer nozzles freezing up. On the chance that it's the same problem, the issue was that when not in use, the fluid would backflow, leaving space in the wiper ends of the nozzles, which would fill with water in some weather conditions, which would then freeze and plug the nozzles. Many owners wrecked their fluid pumps trying to get the washers working before operating the car thawed out the nozzles.

The fix was to obtain from Chrysler a little valve which mounted in the washer hose, and kept the washer fluid from backflowing. Probably this isn't the X-Trail's problem, but in the absence of other ideas, it might be worth considering.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Nissan use to put backflow valved nozzles, but not shure at X-Trail.

I rather think the problem is the fluid Nissan put at the deposit, shure you guys know how to fix that much better than me.


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Nissan use to put backflow valved nozzles, but not shure at X-Trail.
> 
> I rather think the problem is the fluid Nissan put at the deposit, shure you guys know how to fix that much better than me.


Thanks for the feedback guys!

You may be right about the "fluid Nissan put at the deposit". Better fluid may improve things.

Ya I'm also not impressed with the pressure on top of the freezing and jet rather than spray. I'll have to do somethin about that...
The back siphon of water makes sense too.
My Jetta has little heaters at the nozzles to prevent freezing...seems to work.
I doubt there's any after market stuff for this application.

Good windshield washer function is important up here in winter, Nissan may end up changing the design for the next model.

Anyway I'll keep y'all posted if I McGyver something.

Happy New Year!
Buen Año!
Bonne Année!

Martin


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Nozzle fluid... and other glitches: need feed back*

Hi all,

I have been away from the forum for a while... 
I would take this time to whish you all the best for the coming new year.

Back on the subject: I have had no trouble with freezing of the fluid in nozzle head. But I also think more pressure would be better. On this subject I would advise against changing from "straight stream" to a "spray pattern" since you may find you will not get fluid where you want it (especially at highway speeds) since pressure is not all that strong.

I would also like to get your feed back on this problem I have had on the stock radio and the indash 6 CD changer: It seems when it is really cold -15 C or so, my cd skip badly. I do not seem to get this problem when cabin has heated up or when car sits in the garage... Anyone else???

Also, I have been having problems with the rubber boot covering the door switches being too stiff and distorted and sticky from really cold temp and preventing proper door switch operation. Comments?

Also I have been getting this anoying rattle from the center dash anyone else having rattle from pannels?

ValBoo.





Starbucky said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> You may be right about the "fluid Nissan put at the deposit". Better fluid may improve things.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Laughing*

LEt me comment on several items... I changed my wiper blades to the teflon winter ones from Canuck Tire.. and I am not ahppy with them.. this week I am going to change them again to the new ones that they are selling that are flexable..in their recent flyer and advertised on TV. I have had no problme with the fluid... I have added -40 fluid along with X-Rain one ounce... works well.

CD Player.. Mark... if you want my spare to try you can use it.. not a problme.. but I am sure the skipping is caused by the heat/cold condensations or clouding the laser lens... the care being so cold and the laser light is heating up causing it to skip. I keep my radio off until the care is warmed up.. My system is all LCD and when it is cold the LCD's are frozen.. and are dark. when they warm up they are find.

As for the door switches... mine are doing the same thing... I sprayed silicone on them and no more problems.

For the rattles, noises or squeeks... I have only on annoying one.. but I am getting used to it.. car warms up.. it goes away.. on my Boss/Friends X-trail he has one also in a different place but again once it warms up no problem.

remember.. THERE IS NO PERFECT CAR!!! Especially at -30 -40 C!!




ValBoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been away from the forum for a while...
> I would take this time to whish you all the best for the coming new year.
> ...


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

*Cold Weather Problems?*

Hey Guys,

Wishing all of you a safe winter and an awesome 2005. 

Here are some problems that I have noticed in the cold frigid weather.
1. My passenger doors doesnt seem to turn the cabin light on, it works fine with all other doors - maybe its a problem with the door? and not the weather?

2. The cabin does not seem to stay heated? I dont know if anyoe has notices that when you have heat on the feet it doesnt seem to pump out as much?

3. Windshield tends to get foggy on the sides - having me to place it on full windshield defrost - making the feet really cold.

Hey Steve, I have also noticed the wiper problem can you let me know how those new wipers are from Can Tire? I would really like to get a set of "winter wipers"

Thanks guys - having this forum has helped out a whole lot.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Stephen I didn't mention you but I got also & received my Osram Silverstars from Powerbulbs.com at UK.

Amazing lighting power, here's a Link saying the difference between Sylvanias & Osrams:

http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/bulbs/blue/good/good.html

By the way, it's a great site to find explanations & how to's


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*cold weather*

Hi Steven & thanks for the responses.

I thought about silicone spray on the rubber boot of the door switch... I will give it a try. Thanks. 

As for the CD player: I guess I will just have to live with it (or get Sat Radio right ? ha ha) (BTW I will be dropping by "Auto Perfect Son" tomorrow...)

As for the anoying rattle: I will be going to Metro Nissan this week for my 6000 KM inspection and will ask them to have a look at this center pannel, (see, the thing is, the rattle is getting worse and it does not go away when the car warms up)

As for the winter blades: I have triyed several of them in the past and have found that in the end I was better off staying with the thin metal ones original on the car and just changing the rubber blade insert a little more often... just my opinion. (Mind you I will have a look at the new flex ones you metioned)

ValBoo.


----------



## Sask.Connection (Dec 6, 2004)

*Cabin heat problem.*

undefinedundefinedundefinedWWeundefinedT


Thinspirits said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wishing all of you a safe winter and an awesome 2005.
> 
> ...



Weather here in Saskatchewan has been down to -30c plus wind And I have not experienced a problem with keeping the cabin warm.Have had to take it off automatic setting to direct the air to windshield and floor setting in order to keep w/s clear.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

I think the fan could be more powerful for heating too. For the wiper, I use the one with Teflon and I'm very happy with.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Honnestly Guys.

I can't apport to those weather problems.

My Respects to you guys, I got a terrible cold because it was around 5°C at night here & I couldn't put some mods to my Sentra because it was windy out there (cold for me).


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Manuelga! You ar laughing at us!, +5 is too cold 4 u? Just kidding!! I hope you get better soon!
Wipers sucks! Not happy with it! but since nothing works I didn't replace the original ones.
Heating; is very week, could have been better, I am guessing it is effected by the distributions to the cup holders and the center hot/cold cabin.
WW nozzles sucks; They should have been more powerful, and would have been better if sprayed type. Not frozen so far!
No problem with CD player, but I do have it with my Lexus "in cold."
Rattle; I have problem "not that bad," it goes away when the cabin is in normal temp....
Don't expect much, it is not a luxury car, even some luxury cars have annoying problems.
Overall; still gets an 8/10 pnts. from me! :cheers: 



manuelga said:


> Honnestly Guys.
> 
> 
> I can't apport to those weather problems.
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Canadian Tire Reflex Wipers*

I LOVE THEM!!!!

I purchased a 16 " instead of a 15" for the rear hatch, a 17" and 24" for the front... With the first wipe they are excellent... but expensive.. Are they worth it... I will tell you with the first snow/ice or whatever we get here in montreal. The Teflon Winter Blades from Canadian Tire on my X-Trail are useless yet on the Altima they are great! Next tear if the Reflex work well I will use them on my Altima. I replace my blades every six months..

The one thing I noticed at first was the no streaking.. and they stick to the windshield at highway speeds... no lifting. Also they look cool!


Stephen..

P.S. They must be doing well two stores in Montreal were sold out... Online they were sold out and the last store in Kirkland where I purchased them from had a few left... I was lucky to get them.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*PDF*

I have not forgotten about the PDF of the manual. Today was my first day out with since last Thursday night... I have had a bad cold.. with Migranes...So much for the Flu Shot... well I did not get the flu.. but a nasty cold... I am feeling much better thanks to many days of sleep and rest... and it was needed... so I will try and get it done for all of you.

Stephen


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I LOVE THEM!!!!



I'm not too crazy about stock wipers either. I actualy had the passenger side wiper replaced under warranty because I just could not see thru the glass.


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

*anoying rattle from the center dash*



ValBoo said:


> Hi Steven & thanks for the responses.
> 
> I thought about silicone spray on the rubber boot of the door switch... I will give it a try. Thanks.
> 
> ...



Yaa.. I have anoying rattle from the center dash.. actualy in my case it looks like airbag compartment, passenger side. I've removed all stuff from all compartments that may coz that rattle and nothing helps .. really annoing


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Dash Rattle*

Hi Guys,

I noticed this rattle after I've driven off-road for a couple of times and yes it's coming from near the passenger side airbag compartment.

I have isolated the rattle to be in the passenger side tweeter compartment just under the cloth grill.

There is a plastic air tube (I think it's the windscreen defrost) that was banging against the plastic base, so I stuck in there a small piece of rubber and the rattle was gone.

I will mention this to nissan at my next service, so they can fix it permanently.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Day two*

Well I was out today for a couple of hours driving around town and I am still impressed with the Reflex Wiper Blades... It is a big difference from the Teflon Winter Blades that I purchased from Canadian Tire. Tomorrow I am off to the U.S. for a day trip so will be back to let you know Highway conditions with them!

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> Tomorrow I am off to the U.S. for a day trip so will be back to let you know Highway conditions with them!
> 
> Stephen


If you're going to Plattsburgh pick up your Spicy Package :thumbup: 

GREAT 2005 for all of you guys, wish Nissan brought us many surprises.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi folks,

New guy here. I just posted a message very similar to aussitrail's in response to another topic. I'm experiencing both a hiss from the ventilation system from that area, and a knocking/clicking/rubbing sound. Driving with the tweeter cover removed silenced the knocking/clicking/rubbing, so I'll be talking to my dealer (again) now that I've located the problem, and confirmed it thanks to your message.

It's been driving me nuts.

Say, has anyone spoken to the site admins about setting up a dedicated X-Trail forum? I think there's a lot to say about this great vehicle, even though our American friends have been deprived of it.  This particular thread is getting unwieldy, I've noticed.

If that's a no-go, drop me a line and based on the interest shown, I'll look into setting up a forum myself.

Cheers!

Pierre



aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I noticed this rattle after I've driven off-road for a couple of times and yes it's coming from near the passenger side airbag compartment.
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

This thread was at Canada & International where all of us (considering exty is not sold in USA) can post more clearly, start threads & so.

But one day, NF guys decided to move the topic here, yes it could be much better to keep it there or even open a new section.

I have a long story about Spanish section, in a few words.. it die because people here think Nissan & America is just Nissan-USA.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Glad to be of help*

Hi Pierre,

I'm glad you have isolated the problem. It drove me nutts as well and kept mentioning it to my wife all the way through our off-road trip and was stoping many times trying to find where the hell it was coming from  My wife said that I must have a very good hearing, as she couldn't hear a thing and thought I was being paranoid (but you know how things are like with ladies when it comes to cars) 

X-Trail forums! very good suggestion, we have 2 in Australia (so far) and they're great. I can't see why a similar forum wont work in Canada.

The good thing about an xtrail dedicated forum, is that you will be able to sreach and locate a topic about a particular problem and/or inquiry you may have without browsing through numerous number of pages trying to locate it. I'm not saying this particluar thread is no good, am just saying that it has plenty of information that other newbies will find difficult to locate, identify and use it appropriately.

OK, enough of me bragging. It's 2005 in 9 hours here, so I better start warming-up for the party now.

Have a great and wonderfull new year everyone, it's been a pleasure talking to you guys over the past year and it has proved that friends can be made no matter what distance you're apart from each other 



ecrase2500 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> New guy here. I just posted a message very similar to aussitrail's in response to another topic. I'm experiencing both a hiss from the ventilation system from that area, and a knocking/clicking/rubbing sound. Driving with the tweeter cover removed silenced the knocking/clicking/rubbing, so I'll be talking to my dealer (again) now that I've located the problem, and confirmed it thanks to your message.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

*other forums*

There is a forum in Yahoo groups but there is just not enough people there. Just go to groups.yahoo.com and look for x-trail


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Ice Rain...*

Well woke up to beautiful Montreal....5:30am Ice rain.... sigh... so my wife was late getting to her job at the hospital and while I am off and still sick and planning to go to the U.S. to pick up my shipment from Manuel and Mexico.. they are in .5 oz bags... Manuel... anyone see Manuel.... I am just kidding.... He sent me some authentic spicy and hot sauce to use in my cooking.... anyways off the topic here... I had to bring my son to his daycare... and again these blades are excellent... I will be back later for the rest of the highway testing....

Stephen


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

*Parts List*

Hi All,

Well the side roads in Ottawa were slick ice this morning...gotta get winter tires next year!

I will look at getting those flex wipers too, the passenger blade really sucks!

Anyway I found a PDF with a list of Nissan parts for the X-trail. It's not the best quality but it should suffice until Stephen gets a chance to tweak and upload the catalog  It has the Nissan part numbers.

You can find it here: http://www.northeast.com.au/parts/pdf/xtrail.pdf

Stephen, I hope you feel better soon.

All the best to all of you for 2005!

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Another accessory list*

And here is another list from Nissan Middle East, which has a wider range of accessories.

http://xtrail.australia4wd.com/files/xtrail-accessories.pdf




Starbucky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well the side roads in Ottawa were slick ice this morning...gotta get winter tires next year!
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I'm Home*

Well American Customs (lady) was not in a freindly mood today... but anyways... no problems... Coming back They know me by name at the Canadian Customs...so I never have problems... I am a regular...

It was a windy ride to the U.S. and I am now a full believer of the Canadian Tire Reflex Wipers... They Stuck!! and i tried them at all speeds up to 135 KM.. I know over the limit...but I was testing and usually do not drive that fast... they cleaned.. it rained most of the way they just worked.. front and back and super clean.

While in the U.S. picking up Manuel's white stuff...JUST KIDDING....the Hot sauce he sent was unbelievable... it tase so good... I am through 1/4 of the first jar.... so Manuel were exchanging Quebec Maple Syrup for the Sauce!!!

I was driving the X-Trail on Auto most of the way... and the slip light came on several times.. this is the VDC option... other than that the GoodYear UltraIce Radials.. stuck to the road... I am glad that I purchased them.. really glad.

Oh the other thing... Rain-X has a -35 Washer fluid... at Walmart.. (not in Canada) that I purchased several bottles...for $1.88 each... I love Rain-X .. applied to all my windows... I hope their fluid is just as good.

Picked upa New Grundig eton Emergency radio that I ordered from Amazon.. amazing radio.. new model FR-300 has a crank (Dynamo), rechargeable batteries, regular batteries, flashlight, Cell phone Charger... AM FM TV1 TV2 and Weather band radio...I love it... we have so many power failures in Quebec.. in my area it's nuts. I have a generator for my house but that is for long emergencies...this is for the regular times.... great radio.

Other than that... HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR Everyone and thank you to all of you for all the support that you have given not only to me but everyone on the X-Trail Forum. Your friendships are great and I look forward to speaking with you NEXT YEAR!!! ok.... in a few hours... heheheh


Stephen


----------



## ATC (Nov 25, 2004)

*RE: Tires*



Ooi said:


> The windshield fluid had frozen on me once or twice before (one time the sprayer on the back froze up completely). But it haven't happened for a while since... not even during the -22c when parked outside.
> 
> I just wanted to say my X-Trail LE 4WD handled very well throughout yesterday's winter storm (for those who haven't heard, it's freezing rain/snow/rain/gusty wind, all on the same day). Crawling out of unshoveled snow was no problem. The ground clearance for the X-Trail is near 20cm, so there was no trouble with contact with snow on the ground.
> 
> ...


I got 4 Pirelli Scorpion Ice and Snow tires, they are great. I friend of mine with a BMW SUV recommended them, aparently that's what BMW recommends for their SUVs. It's one of the only winter tires that are specifically made for SUVs that are available in 215/65/16 for the Xtrail. I live near Vancouver and drive to the Okanagan for Skiing almost every weekend, I got caught is a blizzard of sorts last week driving up steep roads through the mountains and the tires worked great! But, as you can see from other posts, it looks like there are also quite a few other recommended witner tires for the X.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*First Post of New Year!*

Hey where is everyone... hangovers? Hope all your celebrations went well!

Stephen


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Ipod in the X*

I recently acquired an iPod along with an iTrip RF transmitter so I could listen to songs through the radio on 87.9 frequency. It's not a very good solution unfortunately. Not only is there a significant loss of sound quality, etc., but the signal is just not clean enough and frequently white noise or other static becomes so annoying ruining the sound quality even more. Also in T.O. there are not many (any) frequencies that have white noise only. Too many radio stations here...so it's really hard to find an 'open' channel. Besides as you move around the radio station signal improves or weakens so it's not very reliable anyways.

Now I know you can use a cassette adapter - but that means even more wires hanging out all over the place (Aside from that does anyone know if that solution works better that an RF transmitter or not?). 

So I am wondering if - like on Alpine head units for example, they have built in iPod connections - there is any way to adapt the STOCK radio in the X to accommodate the iPod ?

Suggestions ? Anyone with similar 'X' - perience ?
Thanks.

P.S. Happy healthy and prosperous New year to all !


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Well Happy New Year to everyone ! Best of luck in the New Year.

Stephen I'm thinkin about those wipers now...hmmm.


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Happy New Year!*

Happy New Year Everyone!
I wish you, your families and loved ones all the best in the year 2005!
:cheers:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Several items*

Mitch.... Alpine and Kenwood along with BMW Radios.. but check the links...


http://www.mp3yourcar.com/
http://www.discountcarstereo.com/detail.aspx?ID=610
http://www.cardomain.com/sku/PACAUXPOD
http://www.ipodlounge.com/reviews_more.php?id=987_0_6_0_M
http://www.autotoys.com/x/catalog/I...PTER_WITH_SAT_OPTION_NISSAN_INFINI_p_946.html

Ynott.... There worth the money.... I have my old set of three Canadian Tire Teflon Winter blades going for cheap if you want them! LOL


Stephen


----------



## paulvanharte (Jan 2, 2005)

*Buying Xtrail*

Hi there I am new to this forum, but I noticed most of you guys and gals who own a Xtrail are happy with their vehicle. We are thinking about getting the SE AWD version this spring. Its been cold here in Edmonton, so the first thing I would like to ask is , how is the heater in the Xtrail??
Any other things I should be aware off?? I have owned a Nissan Quest and a Pathfinder before so I am not worried about reliability issues.


----------



## Xpresso (Dec 21, 2004)

*Dash rattle*



aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I noticed this rattle after I've driven off-road for a couple of times and yes it's coming from near the passenger side airbag compartment.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I'm new to this X-Trail forum and I love it. You guys are great sharing the info. I live in Gatineau, Québec, Canada and I own an X-Trail 2005 SE. I also have a rattle coming from the passenger side (speaker). My dealer in Gatineau tried to fix the problem the first time by removing the long plastic cover on the passenger side close to the door and touching the dash by inserting a piece of foam, but the problem is still there. 

So, I will go back and tell them that the noise is located on the passenger side tweeter speaker compartment just under the cloth grill. Besides that, I love my X-Trail. Talk to you later and long life to all of you and this site for 2005 et future years.

Al


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Rattle Solution*



Xpresso said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this X-Trail forum and I love it. You guys are great sharing the info. I live in Gatineau, Québec, Canada and I own an X-Trail 2005 SE. I also have a rattle coming from the passenger side (speaker). My dealer in Gatineau tried to fix the problem the first time by removing the long plastic cover on the passenger side close to the door and touching the dash by inserting a piece of foam, but the problem is still there.
> 
> ...


Hi Al and welcome to this forum.

You could remove the cloth grill yourself, it's easy to remove (well, sort of easy) just lift the front part of it which is facing you at the edge of the dash and pull towards you. Put a small piece of rubber or something soft and see if the rattle goes away, if it does, mention it to your dealer.


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

paulvanharte said:


> Hi there I am new to this forum, but I noticed most of you guys and gals who own a Xtrail are happy with their vehicle. We are thinking about getting the SE AWD version this spring. Its been cold here in Edmonton, so the first thing I would like to ask is , how is the heater in the Xtrail??
> Any other things I should be aware off?? I have owned a Nissan Quest and a Pathfinder before so I am not worried about reliability issues.


Welcome to the forum,

The heater works fine in the cold. I'm in Ottawa,ON and I have an SE AWD. We've had a few days of -30s (windchills -40s) and the heater has been adequate. When it's that cold I've found that I need to keep the setting to at least half defrost to keep the windows clear, otherwise the system puts out ample heat and the dispersion is good.
Some of the guys in the group have the LE edition and the system may be better... look back in this thread, it was dicussed earlier. 
You'll also find that some people are not happy with the heater.... we don't get -30 all the time here and it seemed tom perform OK. Have a look through the posts.

As for other things in the cold, some find the cabin noisy in the cold, squeeks etc (may go away after breakin period), I found that on really cold days the wiper fluid nozzles froze and pressure is reduced, defrost button (rear/side mirrors) a little stiff.... otherwise it's quite good in the cold.

The X-trail is a great vehicle, great value and quality.

It's hard to find any auto that's flawless below -20c...

Martin


----------



## paulvanharte (Jan 2, 2005)

*Buying Xtrail*

Martin thanks for the reply


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

*IPOD*

Hey Mitch,

There is a solution on the Xtrail but it is totally not worth it. Something like 350 to make the CD changer capability work as an AUX channel.

This is what I did - I took the dash apart (Thanks to Stephen) and wired the IPOD charger behind everything - I now have it running to the front compartment and pull it out when I need it - there are still wires - but better then having them run out the front glovebox. As for the cable to the glovebox (I have the griffin charger, there is a lineout right on the charger) I made it as short as possible and it kinda goes across my front dash. Its the best and cheapest solution.

If you can wait there will be more decks with ipod capabilities coming out (kenwood and Pioneer). 

You can see other car solutions HERE 

I can take pics of my setup if you want to see what I did.

Let me know 

Good Luck


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*I-Pod*

I tried to start a thread on this very subject a couple of days ago, but nobody replied. Oh well, I guess all the action's here.

Thinspirits, do you remember exactly what product would provide AUX-incapability to an X-Trail? None of the websites I've found have specific X-Trail applications listed.

Believe it or not, I'd pay the $350 so I can have my iPod wired directly and keep my factory deck.

Thanks!



Thinspirits said:


> Hey Mitch,
> 
> There is a solution on the Xtrail but it is totally not worth it. Something like 350 to make the CD changer capability work as an AUX channel.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Reflex follow up*

hey.. Monday morning in Montreal and we had anothr overnight ice rain... but let me tell you these blades, driving to work with all the slush and dirt... as well not even frozen... stuck to the windshield... Canadian Tire has a great product on sale and I would highly recommend them to everyone. I will be keeping these on all year.... just a great product.

Stephen


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

ecrase2500 said:


> I tried to start a thread on this very subject a couple of days ago, but nobody replied. Oh well, I guess all the action's here.
> 
> Thinspirits, do you remember exactly what product would provide AUX-incapability to an X-Trail? None of the websites I've found have specific X-Trail applications listed.
> 
> ...



I dont know the exact part number- but people at Nissan and some other audio shops were saying that it was the same as the Altima.

I am not sure though.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Thinspirits said:


> Hey Mitch,
> 
> There is a solution on the Xtrail but it is totally not worth it. Something like 350 to make the CD changer capability work as an AUX channel.
> 
> ...


Thin - thanks for the reply. Sorry but I am not entirely sure what you did. Using RF or Casette or wired direct to the radio ??


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

I'll buy a set and try it, originals are driving me crazy, especially passenger side!
Thanks for keeping us updated Stephen!



SCHESBH said:


> hey.. Monday morning in Montreal and we had anothr overnight ice rain... but let me tell you these blades, driving to work with all the slush and dirt... as well not even frozen... stuck to the windshield... Canadian Tire has a great product on sale and I would highly recommend them to everyone. I will be keeping these on all year.... just a great product.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Hagtex said:


> I'll buy a set and try it, originals are driving me crazy, especially passenger side!
> Thanks for keeping us updated Stephen!


Hehe... i was thinking the exact same thing. I thin kthat for now I'll simply replace the rear wiper with the front passenger side wiper, and all should be good. 

On another topic, a question. Do any of you hear a sort of whistling or whining from the engine once its warmed-up only when u press the accelerator? Is it something I should have chekced out, or am I being over-sensitive. 
Also, seems that for some reason in the upper range of 2nd gear of my automatic tranny, the car sort of vibrates sometimes more than usual. Another thing to get checked out maybe?
Thanks!!!
Lukasz

PS
Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## ggmurray (Oct 6, 2004)

*Advice about transporting bicycles*

I know there was some discussion about bike carriers earlier in the forum. Anyone have any suggestions about how I should carry my bikes on my x-trail? Are hitch mounted carriers better then roof top carriers or are the roof top carriers better? Any particular models people would recommend?

Thanks


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

*Wiper Size*



SCHESBH said:


> I LOVE THEM!!!!
> 
> I purchased a 16 " instead of a 15" for the rear hatch, a 17" and 24" for the front... With the first wipe they are excellent... but expensive.. Are they worth it... I will tell you with the first snow/ice or whatever we get here in montreal. The Teflon Winter Blades from Canadian Tire on my X-Trail are useless yet on the Altima they are great! Next tear if the Reflex work well I will use them on my Altima. I replace my blades every six months..
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen,

You've convinced me on those new wipers from Crappy Tire, but I was wondering why you bought different sizes for the front wipers. Which length did you use for left and right side?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Reflex Wiper Sizes*

HI,

The main reason I changed size is the area of clearance. One extra inch increases .5" on either side I get a much wider clean of the blades. The Driver side is the larger 24". It is great to have a completely clean window. My Boss/Friend who also has a Black X-Trail LE also is changing his three blades to the Reflex. Canadian Tire sure hit it big with these blades.

Stephen





alsterac said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> You've convinced me on those new wipers from Crappy Tire, but I was wondering why you bought different sizes for the front wipers. Which length did you use for left and right side?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ggmurray said:


> I know there was some discussion about bike carriers earlier in the forum. Anyone have any suggestions about how I should carry my bikes on my x-trail? Are hitch mounted carriers better then roof top carriers or are the roof top carriers better? Any particular models people would recommend?
> 
> Thanks



Hi, not sure if you have this sort of bike racks where you are, but I use a 3 tiered bike rack (i.e takes 3 adult size bikes) that attached to my tow-bar.

It is being held by the tow-ball itself and it's collapsable design is very convenient when you have the bikes mounted and you want to access the tailgate. All I hve to do is remove a lockable pin from the bike rack and tilt it towards me.

I found this method of bike transportation to be the best and easiest than roof mounted bike racks.

The only catch is, you need to have a tow-bar fitted to your car, otherwise you can't have this bike rack attached


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

yakima make some great bike racks (top & hitch), I got a luggage rack for my Xty


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> HI,
> 
> The main reason I changed size is the area of clearance. One extra inch increases .5" on either side I get a much wider clean of the blades. The Driver side is the larger 24". It is great to have a completely clean window. My Boss/Friend who also has a Black X-Trail LE also is changing his three blades to the Reflex. Canadian Tire sure hit it big with these blades.
> 
> Stephen



Hey Stephen, 

So far I was only able to get one wiper the passenger side. I was unable to find any other sizes - I tried 4 different Can. Tires.

So far I am really happy - cant wait to change all the wipers.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Out of stock*

I also went to several as well... even online they are out of stock...I still have my Motomaster Winter Teflon blades... hardly used for sale... any buyers... hehehe


Stephen



Thinspirits said:


> Hey Stephen,
> 
> So far I was only able to get one wiper the passenger side. I was unable to find any other sizes - I tried 4 different Can. Tires.
> 
> So far I am really happy - cant wait to change all the wipers.


----------



## Xpresso (Dec 21, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Al and welcome to this forum.
> 
> You could remove the cloth grill yourself, it's easy to remove (well, sort of easy) just lift the front part of it which is facing you at the edge of the dash and pull towards you. Put a small piece of rubber or something soft and see if the rattle goes away, if it does, mention it to your dealer.



Thanks for the advice. I let you know if it will solve my problem.

Al


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

*Speaking of stock stereo ...*

Hi guys,
I got to do something about the stock stereo (I have an XE with just a single CD). There are two problems with it:
1. the stock speakers are no good - easily solved by replacing with some JBLs
2. radio reception is poor, I rarely ever get clear sound. Is anyone else having this problem ? Could it be the antena ? Should I get new deck ? (I like the looks of the stock one and would like to keep it as it doesn't attract thieves)

Does anyone know if the stock XE deck has a CD changer connector ?

Thanks


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

mike dockal said:


> Hi guys,
> I got to do something about the stock stereo (I have an XE with just a single CD). There are two problems with it:
> 1. the stock speakers are no good - easily solved by replacing with some JBLs
> 2. radio reception is poor, I rarely ever get clear sound. Is anyone else having this problem ? Could it be the antena ? Should I get new deck ? (I like the looks of the stock one and would like to keep it as it doesn't attract thieves)
> ...



For anyone with an IPOD. Here is a cool article of what's to come.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=711&ncid=1211&e=8&u=/usatoday/20050104/tc_usatoday/applesipodrockscarstereomakers


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

ecrase2500 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> New guy here. I just posted a message very similar to aussitrail's in response to another topic. I'm experiencing both a hiss from the ventilation system from that area, and a knocking/clicking/rubbing sound. Driving with the tweeter cover removed silenced the knocking/clicking/rubbing, so I'll be talking to my dealer (again) now that I've located the problem, and confirmed it thanks to your message.
> 
> ...


This is my first post. I'm a new xtrail owner. Its great to see a forum for xtrail discussion, but as you said this thread is just out of hand.

Talk to you soon!

Keith


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> There are some good pics of the door trim removal process to gain access to the speakers here:
> 
> ...


Hi Jalal,

I can't seem to access that yahoo group link, i receive a group error.

I do have a yahoo profile and can log in no problem, just can't access that section. In fact I access other yahoo groups no prob... maybe i'm just stupid :dumbass: 

Do you know if I can find the info on panel and speaker removal elsewhere?

I had a look at your site, nice pics!

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

There's an Aussie forum: http://xtrail.australia4wd.com/index.php I guess everything is there also.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

mike dockal said:


> Hi guys,
> I got to do something about the stock stereo (I have an XE with just a single CD). There are two problems with it:
> 1. the stock speakers are no good - easily solved by replacing with some JBLs
> 2. radio reception is poor, I rarely ever get clear sound. Is anyone else having this problem ? Could it be the antena ? Should I get new deck ? (I like the looks of the stock one and would like to keep it as it doesn't attract thieves)
> ...


Just for the sake of discussion would you be interested in a stock 6 Cd changer version that came with my LE ? I want to replace the radio so I can use my ipod.....


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Thinspirits said:


> For anyone with an IPOD. Here is a cool article of what's to come.
> 
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=711&ncid=1211&e=8&u=/usatoday/20050104/tc_usatoday/applesipodrockscarstereomakers


I've been investigating this and there are solutions out there - a new one from MONSTER is also coming out that is supposed to be compatible with the stock radio - but I can sure tell you one thing - BIG BUCKS. Like $600 or more to do it. I'm afraid that there's no simple solution at a good price. RF sucks. So does cassette adapter (not to mention the unsightly wires).....


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Starbucky said:


> Hi Jalal,
> 
> I can't seem to access that yahoo group link, i receive a group error.
> 
> ...


I get the same error message


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

mfreedman said:


> Just for the sake of discussion would you be interested in a stock 6 Cd changer version that came with my LE ? I want to replace the radio so I can use my ipod.....


Too late, 2 months ago I asked Stephen if he want to sell his in dash CD changer for my Sentra, I got a bargain Clarion, anyway, I'll ask friends here at México for their B14 Sentras.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Australian Yahoo Group access*



Starbucky said:


> Hi Jalal,
> 
> I can't seem to access that yahoo group link, i receive a group error.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin,

Sorry, I forgot to mention that the Australian Yahoo Group is a member only access, so even if you have a Yahoo profile, you will need to register with the Australian Yahoo Group to be able to view the above link and access folders that contain these pics (and many more). They changed it to "members only" after they got flooded with Spam emails offerring xtrailers free enlargements of some parts of the human body and many other silly emails, which wasn't what we were looking for 

Anyway here is a direct link to the Australian X-Trail Yahoo forum:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Australian_X-trail/

And here another link to the Australian X-Trail Runboard Forum (which is a bit more organised than Yahoo)

http://com1.runboard.com/baustralianxtrail


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> Just for the sake of discussion would you be interested in a stock 6 Cd changer version that came with my LE ? I want to replace the radio so I can use my ipod.....


That would be one of the options but I'm afraid it won't help me with crappy radio reception. Send me a private message with your idea of price.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

*Speakers*

I got some pics of modifying stock speaker brackets to mount aftermarket speakers. I know it doesn't help you with taking the panels off but you could find it usefull in the next step.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Front door-trim removal process*

Hi Martin,

I have copied across the pics from the Yahoo group which detailes the door trim removal process:

Step 1










Step 2










Step 3










Step 4










Step 5










Step 6










And here are a couple of pics of the stock speakers (in the Australian X-Trail) not sure if you guys have the same?



















I hope this helps


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Picture Six*

Great images...

Picture six is what Marc (Valboo) and Myself did to all our doors on the tow inside panels. The silver coating is Sound Dampening material.. I can't tell what brand that picture above is. Its not an easy job... and not cheap. Marc and I just received another case of the Damplifier (Second Skin Audio) to place on the bare medal under the rear seating that he noticed.. more insulation... are we nuts.. maybe but the car X-Trail and sound systems are quiet!!!

For anyone thinking of upgrading the X-Trail sound systems... the first best upgrade to make is the stock and cheap Panasonic Speakers!!! Get rid of them... they are not a premiums sound speaker as Nissan wants you to think. The speaker size is 6.5" and get a shallow depth mount speakers.. so not to be in the way of the window rolling down.


Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*1st real 2005 Winter Snow Storm... and comments*

Hi,

Ok Montreal got hit like many area's did last night.. It was not a huge snow Storm... 17cm but enough to cause a major traffic problem in many areas.

Here are my comments.... Wipers (MotoMaster Reflex).. I can't say enough about these... great!

I had the X-Trail on Auto most of the time and many times in Lock mode on side streets...but did not notice any difference. with the GoodYear UltraGrip Ice Snow tires... I never once got stuck or had any problems... The tires stuck and plowed through ice and snow as wlel my pile of snow that the city likes to leave at the end of the driveways for us when the come by and clean...LOL

Th eonly thing I noticed was because of the VDC option I have the slip light was on many times...obviously working as well many times the ABS system kicks in and I can't yet get used to having these....but I know that they are stopping my X-Trail better than I can.

I must say that it is a pleasure driving the X-Trail in winter so far... but I still want a real huge storm for a test!!! hehehe

On the other side of tires....on my Altima where I put on the GoodYear Assurance TripleTreds (Which are my normal X-trail tires) I decided to take it out for a spin...during the storm.. and yes I am still alive to tell the story... I was suprised how well the also worked. My wife who drives the Amtima has had no problems with them. I placed the Altima on the side of the road on our street an while using the snowblower to clean my driveway.. I dumped all the snow on the Altima..to get it stuck.. hey I had to try the tires... well the stupid thing about this was of course I had to clean my car...(Stop Laughing!!) after several cursing minutes of cleaning I get in and start driving.. not a problem... they also worked without problems.

So that's it.. let's hear how the rest of you made out with the storm.!!


Stephen


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

*I'm back*

Hi.
This is my first venture into this forum, which looks like a pretty friendly place. As a small child in the Disco Era, I wore plaid bellbottoms, drank Boone's Farm apple wine, owned inflatable furniture, and drove a turquoise Datsun B210 hatch. Times have changed a bit since then, but it's taken that long to get me back into a Nissan. I've had my silver X-Trail SE for two days now, and so far it's great, except for the crappy wiper blades. So hello, and why is all the X-Trail stuff confined to a single thread? If I ask something that's already been asked, sorry, but it's because I've missed it somewhere back in the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I've created a separate X-Trail discussion area. I'd suggest putting an end to this monstrous thread and making use of this new forum.

I received a request to create an area for the X-Trail and this thread was cited as the reason. It's too difficult to get any good information from a nearly 1000 post topic.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks a lot! It will be more easy and pleasant to talk of our X-T! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

notaire said:


> Thanks a lot! It will be more easy and pleasant to talk of our X-T! :thumbup:


Wohoo!!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

notaire said:


> Thanks a lot! It will be more easy and pleasant to talk of our X-T! :thumbup:


You're welcome. 

I also moved a couple dozen threads about the X-Trail that were scattered about the forums into here.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Scott said:


> I've created a separate X-Trail discussion area. I'd suggest putting an end to this monstrous thread and making use of this new forum.
> 
> I received a request to create an area for the X-Trail and this thread was cited as the reason. It's too difficult to get any good information from a nearly 1000 post topic.


Hi Scott,

Thank very much for responding to our suggestions to create a separate X-Trail forum, it's great news.

To compliment this move, it will be good if this huge thread is sort of filtered and the posts that are included in it are moved to their corresponding threads in the new forum.

For example, xtrail accessories can be a new thread where all responses relating to it are moved from this huge thread.

It's a big job I know, but it will only get bigger if you keep this monster thread in the new forum.

If I can be of any help, please let me know.


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Scott said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I also moved a couple dozen threads about the X-Trail that were scattered about the forums into here.



Thats great news! Thanks so much! :cheers:


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> I have copied across the pics from the Yahoo group which detailes the door trim removal process:
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot Jalal!

Holy crap batman! That's a lot of work just to get to the speakers!

I'll wait for summer for that upgrade (I don't have a garage at home) it's too cold to work with plastics etc, cracks, plus cold on the fingers too  

Jalal, what brand of speakers did you upgrade to?


I've been testing AWD with the dumping of snow we're recently had, taking the back roads home after work. It's handles quite well in heavy snow and slush. The back wheels really grip nicely and it brings back memories of rear-wheel drive when fishtailing... great accel too.
Only one bad thing so far; the muffler has too little clearance to back over the snow banks at the end of my driveway
for me to back over without shovelling first 


Good weekend to all.

martin


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

*woohoo indeed*

...catching up to what's up to this long thread.... woohoo indeed!


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Scott said:


> I've created a separate X-Trail discussion area. I'd suggest putting an end to this monstrous thread and making use of this new forum.
> 
> I received a request to create an area for the X-Trail and this thread was cited as the reason. It's too difficult to get any good information from a nearly 1000 post topic.



That's awesome. Will be much easier to get answers or comment to specific questions.
Thanks very much


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks, not an easy job I'm sure. :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Starbucky said:


> Thanks a lot Jalal!
> 
> Holy crap batman! That's a lot of work just to get to the speakers!
> 
> ...


No problems Martin.

I haven't upgraded my speakers just yet. This removal process was done by another xtrailer in the australian yahoo forums. And yes, it's not an easy job to get to the damn speakers either.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Cool Tail Lights*

Hi Guys,

I just received an email from an Indonesian xtrailer with a cool pic of a new tail light design for the exy.










He's not sure however who sells them.

I'll see if I can track them down.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

aussietrail said:


> To compliment this move, it will be good if this huge thread is sort of filtered and the posts that are included in it are moved to their corresponding threads in the new forum.
> 
> For example, xtrail accessories can be a new thread where all responses relating to it are moved from this huge thread.
> 
> ...


That would be a very big job! If you're willing to accept the challenge, the job is yours.  Send me a PM when you're ready.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Scott said:


> That would be a very big job! If you're willing to accept the challenge, the job is yours.  Send me a PM when you're ready.


PM sent


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*CD deck removal*

Hi X-Trailers,
I need to know how to remove the 6 CD changer from X-trail SE. If any of you know how ro remove the trim(silver cover), it would be helpful. is it glued or clipped? Thanks

Janarth


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

janarth said:


> Hi X-Trailers,
> I need to know how to remove the 6 CD changer from X-trail SE. If any of you know how ro remove the trim(silver cover), it would be helpful. is it glued or clipped? Thanks
> 
> Janarth


As long as your new here, there are some things you should know...

*X-Trail is NOT a new SUV, it's being sold at many countries before it was sold at Canada, it's being renewed recently, so there's a lot of radio systems.

*There's a section with many threads about X-Trail, feel free to start a new one if you need it.

*SCHESBH is the specialist about newer Xtrails Audio Improvements, so if you put a thread, he'll answer you for shure.

Unfortunelly I don't know how to remove the silver trim, it'll be great to learn it.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Trim Removal*

HI and welcome... just send me a private email with your email address and I will send you the PDF of the removal info you requested.

Stephen

Hi Manuel!!! we have to talk.




janarth said:


> Hi X-Trailers,
> I need to know how to remove the 6 CD changer from X-trail SE. If any of you know how ro remove the trim(silver cover), it would be helpful. is it glued or clipped? Thanks
> 
> Janarth


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've checked & hehehe, he's not a newbie, he's here since October, but I guess he haven't seing that there's a X-Trail section. :thumbup:


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*Not a newbie*

Thanks SCHESBH and Manuelga for your replies.
And of course I'm not a newbie, but for a long time, I wasn't present at threads.


----------



## Madmaestro (Jan 5, 2005)

*Hi from Newbie!*

Hi Everyone, 
I recently joined and like all the useful info on your forum! I bought my X-Trail in October of last year and really love it. I was wondering if anyone had checked the milage of their X-Trail.

Thanks, :cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Please, do a little search at this section...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=82010

Welcome aboard


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*Audio Trim removal*

Hi guys,

I figured out, it is easy. just put any thin metal and pray it out: it will come out. it is locked by clicks. And there is no Glue / screws to remove. And the radio assembly is help by screws. that's it.
Note: I found out the 6-disc changer by Clarion!!


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

janarth said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I figured out, it is easy. just put any thin metal and pray it out: it will come out. it is locked by clicks. And there is no Glue / screws to remove. And the radio assembly is help by screws. that's it.
> Note: I found out the 6-disc changer by Clarion!!


Any input jacks or connections to hook up an IPOD for example ?


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*No inputs*



mfreedman said:


> Any input jacks or connections to hook up an IPOD for example ?


It is very simple(with 6) cd changer. I have installed a sony with aux input. sounds really good. I might even change the speakers in the summer.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*reflex wiper blades*



SCHESBH said:


> I also went to several as well... even online they are out of stock...I still have my Motomaster Winter Teflon blades... hardly used for sale... any buyers... hehehe
> 
> 
> Stephen



reflex wiper blades now in at Cdn Tire


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*CLOSE THIS THREAD*

This thread was closed at one time when a specific X-trail section was added to the boards????

this thread is just way too long.

MODERATORS : please close this thread


----------

